# The Four Lands - The Colony



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2008)

December 10, 1128 YL
The night is dark and storm, winds rattel the window pains and even the strong shutters and high quality windows can not prevent the room from chilling. Having been summoned from afar your arrival in the grand city of Brightlaw has been uneventful and frustrating. From day one, which was exactly 34 days ten hours and 14 minutes ago as calculated by one fuming dwarf, the assembled group has been kept more or less prisoners on the 5th floor of the Crystal Chalice. Besides non communicative staff the only person the group has had interaction with besides themself is the floor butler named Ralph. The enforced confiment has made each of you grumpy and the fact that there are two souless dwarves present in addition to several representatives of a heathern relgion combined with servearl zealous representatives of the light and one sharp tounged gadfly has made it interesting at times to say the least. 

As the storm begins to roll in the sound of carriages and the heavy tramp of what could only be disclipined soliders can be heard below on the street. A late dinner is served much to the disgust of several of the group as they are denied dinner in their private dinning rooms and forced to eat with the others. The meal itself is excellent, two yearling pigs, a yearling lamb and several crown roasts provide the main course along with a lighter selection of meats such as braised duck and pheaseant. A nice savory soup with a hint of lemon provides a nice counterpoint alond with an imposing selection of fresh fruits. Several types of mushrooms are also served with one being the size of a mans fist which has been stuffed with spinach and cheese. Accompaning this all is a large selection of wine, beer and ale.

ACTIONS  and descriptions of your character if you wish(Remeber your still dining and know each other by sight as you have been more or less living with each other for over a month)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan - Dwarven Transmuter/Ranger/Paragon*

Pandak, a tall (for a Dwarf) skinny (for a Dwarf) Dwarf digs in eagerly but with excellent manners to this most excellent dinner.  He sips a glass of wine appropriate to complement the duck and stuffed mushrooms, and makes easy conversation with his peers around the table.  Arching a bushy eyebrow high up onto his shaved pate, he delicately wipes a bit of juice from his VanDyke and responds to Conrad's last remark.

"Yes, friend, I think we may be about to discover the reason for our imprisonment.  I can't for the life of me imagine why anyone would be so desperate for my company . . . I'm looking forward to finding out!"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2008)

*Alvar Escobedo Human Paragon/Bard/Swashbuckler*

Finishing a bowl of soup, Alvar holds up a glass of deep red wine and peers at it while holding it to the light, seemingly satisfied with what he sees, he sniffs and then sips. After a moments reflect he turns to  turns to Pandak sitting on his left, "Let me thank you again for the fine work you have done. I am very pleased with the crafting. You and Conrad are to be commended. As is the maker of this soup, quite good." His voice is cultured and his words educated, but with a thick southern accent. He is an imposing man who seems confined by small spaces of the hotel. His exagerated gestures and swaggering manner require wide open spaces. Alvar is a tall dark man of thirty years with a confident bearing and rakish charm. He wears a neat beard and mustache that like his hair are dark as coal. His flashing green eyes are intelligent and observant. While a fairly handsome man he possesses a personal magnetism that is more striking than mere appearance. Alvar often wears a knowing smile. He always has a warm smile and a hearty greeting for his friends and a derisive sneer and caustic remark for his enemies. He moves with impressive grace and strength. A large signet ring is on his right hand. He wears a polished steel breastplate of finest make over fine doublets of the best material with lace at the cuff and collar. He favors a bright red sash festooned with medals to hold the sword belt where he wears a pair of Rapiers. These are custom blades thicker at the base than usual and with an edge from mid-blade to tip on the face and a quarter edge on top leading to a razor point. He also wears a bow, warmace and whip. He seems to enjoy the sound of his own voice and often has a comment on any subject and when there is nothing to say he often sings. Something in his demeanor suggests that he is always willing to put his ever present blades to use.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 17, 2008)

*Ederin Scatterlight, human Cloistered Cleric//Druid*

Ederin is slowly finishing his own food, while eying the fruits disposed on a central dish. He seems to very much appreciate them and, based on previous experiences of his dinner routine, will soon start to devour them - with utmost manner, of course. Hearing the words of the tall dwarf, he rises his face and smiles in responce Well, it was due time, I shall say. I was getting nervous about the wait. 

That is a plain and obvious lie. Since the beginning of this strange confinement, he has been completely at ease. He was the first to speak with the dwarves, except for sir Alvar, who seemingly knew them already. That seemed strange at first, because on his long and exquisite vest, among the various symbols there's one that identifies him as a member of the Shennears, a small and mostly unimportant order of knights dedicated to the defense of people in the Sunbridge grand duchy. However his companions soon discovered that although a member of the Church, he almost never mentions it and speaks freely with anyone. He doesn't seem to care much about the tight dogma, although he doesn't speak against them openly: he just ignores them. Not quite handsome, and he doesn't have the personal magnetism of the armored singer that spoke before him. But he has a really important quality: once someone starts speaking with him, he feels at ease and can speak about anything for hours and hours. He has an amazing set of knowledge, and can discuss with anyone about his homeland and the history of his nation as if he had lived there since his birth. His almost always wears a warm and pleasant smile on his face.

He has a fine ability with words, and that reveals him as an excellent diplomat. When speaking with a friend, he is speaking with absolute calm and warmth. However, when he has to convince someone, or when arguing, his eyes become sharp as those of an eagle, and he seems to see through any attempt to deceive him. He never seems to be enraged, but when someone repeatedly tries to irritate him (that rarely happens), his face goes blank and unreadable.

Ederin wears an elaborate set of robes, mixing plain cloth with engraved motives, with warm colors. He is 6 feet tall, and has a long, black hair and brown eyes.

Master Kaswitikan, there was something I've been wanting to ask you for some time, but we never had the time: I was interested by the way you use to build your cities. As you live in underground spaces, I suppose that you have to carefully plan everything before starting the works. That rarely happens in human lands, where everyone builds whatever he can on his own land. Who is in charge of that aspect of your life?

As if reconsidering his last words, he speaks again. Actually, I don't think that this is a good dinner discussion: most of you would feel bored by it, and rightfully so. So, what shall we speak about? Do we settle for the amount of reimbursement that we should receive for 37 days of lost opportunities? He grins now, plainly kidding


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2008)

Hennett, Druid/Ranger

The brooding presence of Hennett glides down the stairs and circulates through the Great Hall, seemingly on a mission of some sort.  Then, spying his quarry at last, he makes his way quickly to the sideboard where an opulent variety of spiritous libations are being served.  Hennett, a tall, portly man, receives a fine crystal goblet of mulled wine.  He excuses himself to the edges of the room immediately, where he pours the wine into his own cup, a rude, wooden affair that he had secreted somewhere on his person.  He then, knowing that if he presented his goblet to the bartender so soon, it would simply be refilled and returned to him, places the fine crystal on a marble end table.

Hennett is not much given to strong drink, but the time spent cloistered here has weighed heavily upon him.  He spends much more time than most of his companions in the stables, where he whiles away the hours with his friend and steed, Beavis.  Hennett and Beavis seem to have a closer bond than a man and his horse are wont to have.

In general, Hennett is a very taciturn man, speaking only when spoken to, and answering with the fewest possible words.  It is possible that this is merely a symptom of his being kept apart from his beloved forest, although Hennett is a very thoughtful, quiet man.  He stands well over 6 feet tall, and is quite muscular, but also has a very ponderous belly.  He wears functional clothing of wool or cotton, in colors mostly in varying shades of green, but sometimes accented with a brighly colored (by comparison at least) vest or jerkin.  His hair is longish and unruly, and he wears a gray headband to keep it out of his eyes.  His beard and mustache are coal black, and they are not too long, but very bushy.  His bright, gleaming eyes are the palest of blue, sometimes appearing gray, depending upon the lighting.

When out in the wilds, as he prefers, Hennett is never without his trusty bow, a short composite bow with which he is very highly skilled, and his greataxe, which is more like another appendage than it is a weapon.

Hennett has, evidently, elected to assume a stoic, reserved demeanor with respect to the group's "house arrest."  He chafes at the confinement, but he can edure this punishment, and will continue to do so for as  long as is required, as long as he is supplied with ample drink.  He has faith that there is some purpose behind all of this, and that this purpose will be revealed in due course.

Hennett never uses his surname, Garlag, and few even know what it is.  He may reveal it to his friends, later, but it is a sore spot for Hennett, as it is evidence that his family carries orcish blood from many generations back.

{picture to be added here, later, if Mowgli would be so kind as to craft one, hint, hint}


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 17, 2008)

*Conrad Ironstar (Four Lands - Colony)*

Conrad finishes the last bit of his stuffed mushrooms and pushes back from the table. He responds in the dwarven tongue to Pandak's comments.

"It is about time they did so, Pandak. If I were forced to stay here much longer, I would have to charge these folk for the improvements I will start making to this dwelling. I don't understand how these people can stand to live in such flimsy structures. Just because it is built instead of carved from the mountainside does not mean it can't be as sturdy as the mountain. It is just shameful to accept such inferior work."

The sturdy dwarf is dressed impeccably in dark reds and blues under the midnight blue breastplate that seems to be a second skin to him. He crosses over to the sideboard and grabs a large tankard of ale before moving over to a more comfortable chair to the side of the room. He pulls a small case from his pouch and draws out a cigar and a tindertwig and is soon puffing away. Then in the Illum tongue, he joins the conversation with Ederin.

"Ah, Ederin, there is nothing wrong with discussing construction over the remains of a good meal. And you have hit upon one of the major differences in our peoples. For were we to build as haphazardly as your folk do, soon we would see the destruction of our people. It takes years of study to learn how to read the stone to make the most efficient use of it. The glory of tracing where the stone is strong enough to allow our folk to shape it is just part of the wonder that this world allows us to learn. We must take into account what use the stone removed will be put to and whether the room thus formed is necessary. To remove the stone with thoughts of future expansion without the actual need for it is wasteful in the extreme. Planning is the key to making sure that the environ stays strong enough to shelter the community, and the community stays strong enough to support the environ.

"As to reimbursement for the time spent sitting here, I'm not sure our hosts could afford that cost. My fees for sitting idle are far higher than any I would consider charging for doing something useful. This enforced idleness is an affront to any sensible craftsman. More so to one of my experience and skill."

Conrad then takes a large swig of his ale and starts puffing away on his cigar again.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2008)

*Alvar*

Alvar smiles at his companions' comments and says, "Take the long view gentlemen. This undertaking is not a task for a weekend's idle puttering in the workshop. We have a chance to build something truly substantial, and that takes time. The wages of a few days are nothing compared with the profits we stand to make. I for one will not see myself as a mere craftsman earning a daily silver and a pot of ale. I intend to reap the rewards of a leader and founder not a simple laborer. For that level of compensation, I for one am content to wait." He takes another sip of wine. "The food and the wine are excellent, as I'm sure Hennet can attest. Enjoy this chance to relax. There  will be work aplenty for us all soon enough." Those who have watched Alvar over the past month know perfectly well he chaffs under the confinement as much as any present, but he also delights in taking a superior and often contrarian view.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2008)

*Clarification*

The party was sent/invited with only the information that a unique and once in a lifetime business opportunity wold be presented that was benefical to you, the church, the dwarves etc......no mention of establishing a colony was made.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 17, 2008)

The problem with humans is that they live in open and unlimited space. Therefore, most of us don't feel the need to start planning since the beginning, because both the planning and its application would require a greater investment in time and resources. Therefore, we start cheap, hoping that someday we will go back and adjust things.

We all know where this leads: huge, unorganized and painful to look at cities, with absolutely no scheme, or beauty. The sewers are implemented several years after the completion of the city, and therefore they can hardly cover anything. Whenever a problem exists, like the like of water supply to a certain part of the city, a solution is found, but it only causes future problems. So we are costantly fighting one problem after another, maybe resolving one of them, but we stand no chance to solve the problems at their core.

This leads to a paradox: as you know that there are several cities in the Republic that were destroyed several centuries ago in the constant wars against the Empire. After the utter destruction, the local authorites had an unique chance: to start again, with extensive knowledge about the problems that they faced before. And planning accordingly since the beginning, they were able to construct some of the most efficient, beatiful and modern cities in the southern lands.

I assure you: building an efficient human city is no less difficult than building a dwarven one, although I can only guess. The fact that we have open space in any directions means that we have some advantage...but it is also true that we can be attacked by any direction, while you only have to bother about your well-protected tunnels. There are many other pains: water supply, ease to travel from and to the city without compromising its security, presence of land suited for agricolture, forests for wood, mines for iron and quarries for stone.

I humbly think that it would be difficult to find a better city builder than me in the southern lands, at least as far as I know. And I think that on the top of these problems, the greatest challenge is to beat them while living in balance with the same nature that gives us life and nourishment. That...my firend...that is how you can build a truly magnificent city.

Unfortunately, everyone things just about maximizing their profits. - Ederin sighs and rests his back on the chair, catching his breath after the long speech. Then he starts looking around and his eyes catch another juicy fruit.

Not that profit is bad, of course - he laughs - what really matters is how you use it - and he winks to his companions.


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

*Hennett druid/ranger*

Hennett acknowledges Alvar's comment, "Ur, good wine, yes!"  (He speaks so little and yet says so much!   )


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The party was sent/invited with only the information that a unique and once in a lifetime business opportunity wold be presented that was benefical to you, the church, the dwarves etc......no mention of establishing a colony was made.




OOC: Oops! Sorry I guess I made the assumption we knew about the colony. Oh well, most folks probably ignored what Alvar was saying anyway.


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

*Scotley*

OOC:  THAT'S why Hennett doesn't say much!


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 18, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Lean man of average height, Randal still has a way of attracting everyone's attention when he so desires. His deep baritone, normally kept at quiet tones can grow to thundering volume when he so desires. He wears combination of dark colors, mostly black and midnight blue, long cloak rimmed with bright blue lightning motive. His above average looks are augmented by pleasant voice and piercing dark eyes.

At his side is sometimes brash young woman, pleasing to the eyes, but not so refined in behavior.

While he tends to participate in discussions, especially in history of Four Lands and racial relations, she retreats to some quiet corner and practically disappears.

He talked with everyone, talking with dwarves in their native language when alone with them. He sometimes after a good meal would take his lyre and would tell heroic tales of the past while gently playing the instrument. Sometimes, when tempers frayed at long imprisonment, he would weave a story of value of friendship or virtue of patience.

He never scoffed at anyone, regardless of race or religion and in turn never showed any strong affiliations to any particular power group.

Not once has he raised his voice in frustration or anger and he refused to comment on their imprisonment, content to wait it out. And enjoying good food and better company in the process.

"Yet, all this non-planning by humans has one interesting consequence. Namely, very rapid expansion in any niche that city can exist. Even totaly non-defensible, barely survivable, marsh bordering location will have thriving city if it is in favorable location such as trade crossroads or middle point between two important locations within dangerous area. While dwarves would disdain such location for it's instability or lack of stone and sane city builder would say that it is impossible to build walls to protect the city, there would still be those with will to succeed, driving need to carve a place for themselves in this world."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2008)

*Pandak*

"Indeed, Randal.  It is that hopefulness, that absolute belief that they can accomplish anything that I love about humans.  On the other hand, this ambition to fill every available space and niche is also why my conservative kinfolk fear humans and are so cautious of them.  There is great fear among the Dwarves - and likely the other races as well - that when humans run out of _available_ niches they will begin trying to make previously _unavailable_ niches come open to them."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 18, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver, historian*

Yes, unfortunately, history teaches us that same happens whenever one culture, mark, culture not race runs out of space. It will then attempt to assimilate those around itself to spread it's influence. Also, unfortunately, we all resist outside attempts at change and that leads to wars, of ideas, cultures, races...

I like to believe that before this world becomes so populated that humans have need to go underground, we will be cultured enough to allow others to live as they want and control our primal urges instead of allowing them to lead us to war.


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

*Hennett*

Listening to Randal and Pandak discuss racial issues, Hennett has the good sense not to enter the debate.  He thinks, _"If only the so-called 'civilized' races would stop their brutal exploitation of the natural world.  The Dwarves by ripping apart the mountains from the inside out, and the humans by heaping their cities and their filth upon the world's back.  Then nature could heal herself, the beauty of the land would return, and the beasts would have their full range once again._"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

*Alvar*

"The average man goes to war for those primal urges of which you speak, but for men of power war is just another tool. It has it use just as the hammer and the plow do. The trick of higher purpose is knowing when it is the right tool for the job which must be done. Some craftsmen become specialists with their tool of choice and think it is the best tool for any task and so it is for men and war. Some men see war as the answer to every problem. That is the folly we should strive against. If you believe mankind should abandon war altogether then you've never seen the orcs on the march. Until they give up war we would be fools to even entertain such notions."


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

*Hennett*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "The average man goes to war for those primal urges of which you speak, but for men of power war is just another tool. It has it use just as the hammer and the plow do. The trick of higher purpose is knowing when it is the right tool for the job which must be done. Some craftsmen become specialists with their tool of choice and think it is the best tool for any task and so it is for men and war. Some men see war as the answer to every problem. That is the folly we should strive against. If you believe mankind should abandon war altogether then you've never seen the orcs on the march. Until they give up war we would be fools to even entertain such notions."



"Yes.  Orcs also very bad.  Chop many trees."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

"Quite right, both of you!  There is much to be said for both cultures, and there is definitely a time a place for the use of force.  And your point, Ederin, is well taken also.  I am a happy Dwarf, to be in such enlightened company!  Whatever our hosts have in store for us initial indications are that we will work well together."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm. I am not fool enought to say that war is useless. It is a tool, and it shall be used as a last resort. But it shall be used.

As for expansion, it is true: human expansion is great and speedy and all. But does it really bring happiness and riches? I don't think that the proportion between rich people and poor people has changed in the last thousands of years. Humans waste, and until they learn to expand and grow in a rational and balanced way, both humans, other races and nature will suffer.

The Light and Nature reward those who respect them. I've seen it with my own eyes: there was a merchant outpost that I once projected and guided, from its beginning to its transformation into a steady growing city. The merchants were wise enought to recognize my advice to respect nature, and the Light rewarded them: they discovered a big copper mine.


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hennett, Ranger/Druid*

OOC:  Hennett yawns at all of this idle talk and gets another drink.


----------



## Lou (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

As he cuts into the duck with his fork, Alton pauses to listen to his new comrades as they discuss building and the expansion of cultures.  For him, such discussions were common and all too were often ended with someone invoking the current teachings of the Light, so the true free flow of ideas was refreshing.  The last 30-some-odd days had been a delightful change from the near-imprisonment the cloistered cleric of the Light had grown accustomed to.   The Light did not look that much more favorably on Alton’s sorcerery than it did Ederin’s druidic powers.  Although they were from different abbeys, they both understood the rigidity of the doctrine of the Light.

Alton had previously met the dwarves Pandak and Conrad at church functions.  The gatherings were purportedly to facilitate more understanding between the races.  Alton knew better, but there were some church teachings that were better left unrepeated.  Alton thought it strange that, except for Ederin—a fellow less-than-well-regarded cleric of the Light—he knew more about the dwarves in the room that the other humans.  The last month had provided only a brief glimpse into their minds.  Whatever the reasons for bringing the group together, Alton was perhaps the most surprised to be invited.  He knew little about business.  And he had spent almost his entire life in study of religion and magic in a small, isolated abbey, only leaving for short trips.

Alton stands about 6 foot-2 inches tall, his weight hard to judge in his omnipresent flowing clerical robes.  While some of the others carry their weapons everywhere, Alton does not.  His silver holy symbol of seven stars on his chest is rare among the Light.  Mystra’s sphere of magic makes her an unpopular saint among the church hierarchy.  For a man living in an “ivory tower,” Alton’s curly brown hair, mustache, and beard are remarkably well-groomed.  His light brown eyes always watching those around him, as if he was out in public for the first time.

One thing is for certain, Alton never seems to be alone.  Wherever he goes, a man in a steel breastplate with a long sword at his side follows him closely.  Marc Jonason, who is about Alton’s size and shape with a younger, more muscular build, talks even less than Alton.  Marc does not seem to be interested in conversation.  He just observes everything around him and seems to take it all in.  

The talk about war perks up Marc's ears and face.  Was there finally something that attracted his interest?  Alton continues to eat his duck.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 19, 2008)

> If you believe mankind should abandon war altogether then you've never seen the orcs on the march.




I saw them. Actually it was one of my first missions, I accompanied soldier friends when I started traveling as new bard straight from academy. There was a pass that needed defense from orc advance before army reinforcements could arrive.

I didn't say we need to abandon war, just that we would be cultured enough not to wage war on others. Defense is something completely different.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 19, 2008)

Conrad's eyes sparkle at the turn the conversation has taken. Taking another large swig of ale, Conrad watches the banter around the room.

"War as a tool for the powerful to spread their influence is an unfortunate aspect of any culture I have encountered so far. Always you will find those with honeyed tongues and blind ambition who are willing to lead those who do not wish to think for themselves. Inevitably that ambition drives them to try to impose their will on someone who has ambitions of their own, and the conflict is born. Sometimes the conflict can be limited to just the guildhall. But when the conflict originates with those who lead tribes or nations, war is usually the result. 

"What we have to hope for is that when war results, something better emerges. The forge of war will reveal much about the character of its participants. The peoples who learn to work together and bolster each other find hidden strengths and often weather conflicts that greater numbers of disorganized foes shatter in. That so far has been the case with the orcs when they march. If the orcs ever get truly organized, then all the civilized peoples should tremble in fear. For an organized horde is something it will take all folk to withstand. No one people or nation I have seen thus far has the numbers or power to stop the orcs if they decide to act as a single organized force. Turn them to another direction, yes. Stop them, no."


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hennett*

"I wonder why the people in this room were selected?  I can easily see that most of you are very skilled when it comes to talk, and in fact, you seem to be quite enamored with the sound of your own voices.  But none of what we think that we know may matter at all when our 'hosts' decide to reveal themselves.  We would do well to remember that we are powerless here, and we are at *Someone's* mercy.  By the Merciful Light, I have not spoken so much for many, many months!"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 19, 2008)

Ederin shoots a smile at Hennet and quicly murmurs I have sensed how great your powers are. And we both know that with the use of magic, several of us could have already escaped this place. However, there would have been several casualities in the process, and I am not ready to waste life that lightly. As we have been treated with certain respect, I have been showing equal respect.  

Then he puts himself at ease on his chair and his face darkens a little bit, giving him a menacing look. "Although, I have to admit that my patience is slowly running out. I intend to wait till the day after tomorrow, and then I will just squeeze the truth out of the servant. Whoever organized this will have to give me a pretty wonderful explanation. And he would better not try to come out with some idiotic excuse, like "I wanted you to know each other and overcome your prejudices", because all of us are pretty reasonable fellows. There was no need to make us stay idle for more than a month."


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hennett*

"Caution, friend Ederin.  The servants here have been very good to us.  They should not be 'squeezed', as you say, because of their master's behavior.  I could not stand idly by while you vented your frustration upon a hapless innocent."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 19, 2008)

"That was a figure of speech, Hennet" grins Ederin.

I am not going to append them upside down...I am reserving that for their master, if he makes an especially bad impression on us. However, there's much to be revealed about someone, even if he lies or doesn't speak...that was what I meant by squeezing.

As for the servants, yes, they were really nice. Their master should put them to work for his own family, instead of using them for silly games.


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hennett*

Hennett arches an eyebrow at Ederin, and turns away.  He thinks, _"Why did I need to come here?  I could have been talked down to and treated like a fool in the city nearest to my home!"_


----------



## Lou (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Alton puts down his fork and swallows his food.  After wiping his mouthand taking a drink of wine, Alton says, "Ederin, you know Ralph and the other staff are under orders to tell us nothing.  Even if we squeeze Ralph, he will tell us some tale about a messager bringing him orders from the secretary of some important-sounding committee from somebody's personal staff.  Unless one of the two of us recognizes him, this is probably his first assignment on someone's personal staff.  No matter what he does, he'll be told that he failed in some inconsequential way and be returned to his previous position."

OOC:  These color choices are yuck!

[sblock=For the DM]Does Alton know anything about Ralph?  Anything about him suggest who his superior is?  Knowledge Local-The Valley 20 using Divine Insight; Knowledge-Nobility and Royalty 25 using Divine Insight
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beginnins*

Discussion is brought to an abrupt close as the floor butler Ralph enters and annouces "Gentlemen, your party is requested in the conference room" and holds open the doulbe doors.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 19, 2008)

For a brief moment Ederin's eyes flare with a strange light, then he shoots a smile towards his friend. A smile that promises some fun.

Then he heads for the so-called conference room with a well-studied expression that says "Let's see what you can offer me".


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hennett*

_"At lasssst!"_ thinks Hennett, as he stalks into the next room and stands in the darkest corner against the wall.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alvar*

Adopting a casual devil-may-care attitude, Alvar takes his time getting up and making his way to the conference room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

Pandak grins, pops out of his chair and heads for the doors - then thinks better of that course of action, heads back to the table for another quick bite of that marvelous stuffed mushroom and a sip of wine to wash it down.  After then wiping his mouth delicately with a fine napkin, he follows the others through the door.


----------



## Lou (Feb 20, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Seeing others adjourn to the meeting, Alton turns to Marc to ask him if they should go, only to find Marc is already scouting out the doorway into the conference room.  Alton picks up his wine glass and looks at Marc questioningly.  Marc nods.  Alton walks over and into the conference room, picking a seat where he can watch Ederin's "show," whatever that happens to be, prefereably from a chair near the door.  Marc takes an open seat as close to Alton as possible.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 20, 2008)

*Randal Lucious Stormweaver, Bard/Fighter*

Randal takes his time, filling his goblet, cleaning his hands and mouth, straightening his clothes. He motions to Seraphina to go on, he'll be there in a moment.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 20, 2008)

Conrad snuffs out his cigar and returns it to its case. Then he stands and joins Pandak heading for the conference room. He tries to keep the scowl of impatience off his face as he looks around.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 20, 2008)

*Beginnings*

Having paused for dramatic flair the party is ushered into a very large conference room perhaps 60 feet long by 30 feet wide. In the center of the room is a massive ornate tabel
14 throne like chairs line each side of the tabel with the postion at each end being empty. Seated across from the party, thus causing the party to sit with their backs to the doorway are 7 individuals of which two appear to be clerks. When Randal approaches the door he finds that his follower has been denied entry by to dark grey cloaked figures. As the party's eyes begin to adjust to the darkened room they observer three more grey cloaked figures and three dark wine cloaked figures, matched up in pairs in each corner of the host's side of the tabel and one directly behind the center chair.

When the entire party has assembled, a warm cultured voice  speak out from the gentlemen just right of center "PLease be seated, there is much to discuss" he then claps his hands and servants enter carrying heavy trays filled with decanters which they place on the table every second person as well as a tray of nibbels.


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

*Hennett*

OOC:  When Hennett sees this arrangement of the room, his plans to sulk in the corner are necessarily revised. After a moment's thought, Hennett will sit next to Alton.  Alton hasn't irritated him yet.......


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 20, 2008)

Ederin, with a predatory smile, replies:  That is certainly true, certainly true. We have much to discuss, I dare say. and sits right in front of the one who adressed them.

Last round I activated the hawk eyes feat, sacrificing a use of wild shape for +8 bonus to spot checks. I quickly survey the people across us, assessing them. Spot check: 44 
As soon as someone adresses them with a longer speech (aka, at the end of your next post ), he will try to divine their intentions, or whatever they didn't say, but meant or knew. Sense motive: 39


----------



## Lou (Feb 21, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Alton will offer the platter of nibbles to Hennett and then to the person on his other side.  Alton will not take anything for himself.

[sblock=For the DM]Was Marc also denied entry into the room?  If so, he will stand at the door and wait for the meeting to end.  If not, he will stand behind Alton's chair, against the wall near the door.

Does Alton recognize any of the cloaked figures as being from any particular order of the Light?
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

*Hennett*

Hennett smiles, thanks Alton, and tries some nibbles.  This is the first time anyone here has seem him smile.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 21, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Turning to now angry Seraphina he leads her away from the door.

"It's alright, dear. You knew something like this might happen. I know you are frustrated by this waiting, please be patient for a little while more."

When he returned her to the table, muttering soothing words, 
"Here, have my lucky coin and be patient."
he returns and seats himself in the middle or as close as there are still free seats.

Also casts _detect magic_ if he can do so unobserved...i.e. while walking back in the room with Seraphina...

He carefuly observes seated figures, trying to know something of them.
Bardic knowledge (1d20+17=32) 
Knowledge (Nobility) (1d20+5=9) 
Sense motive (1d20+11=13) 



[sblock=For DM]
While walking back Randal mutters small spell binding his 'lucky coin' with lesser divinatory magic of _Listening Coin_. Hopefuly, it will be enough to keep impulsive girl from making a fuss.

Additionally, most of the time (12h a day or 24h if no threat is expected) Randal has Unseeing Servant walking around him...
[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 21, 2008)

Conrad stalks in and takes a seat on the other side of Hennett. He ignores the offered refreshments beyond passing them on.

"You obviously have some major undertaking you are planning to require the assemblage of such qualified explorers and craftsmen as you have invited here. You have feted us for a month. Further refreshments won't sweeten the meeting. Shall we now begin to hear the outline of why you called us here?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

*Hennett, Ranger/Druid*

Hennett nods in agreement with Conrad, but remains silent.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2008)

*Beginnings*

Nightbreeze
[sblock]The people across from you are dressed in rich and well tailored clothing which for all it's quality is really non descript. All are wearing heirloom quailty signet rings. When he tries to sense motive he runs up against a great blank wall (think cone of silence)[/sblock]

Lou
[sblock]The do not belong to any Order of the Church but they are most defiently elite bodyguards/[/sblock]

Neurotic
[sblock]The seated figures are all dressed in rich tailored clothing. No obivious sign as to their origin can be discerned.[/sblock]

With a sly smile the central right figure answers "How about wealth, fame and a patient of nobility that is if your willing to pay the cost and make the sacrafice"

Pausing he says "Be seated and we shall explain our business propostion"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 22, 2008)

[sblock] You mean that via some magical methods their face are so still that they don't reveal anything? hmm...I like it  [/sblock]

You mean, an additional cost over one month of precious time thrown to the wind? We are most eagerly waiting to hear your proposal.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 22, 2008)

*Umm...*

And detect magic detects...? Cone of dead magic?!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2008)

*Alvar Human Paragon/Bard/Swashbuckler*

Alvar nods a polite greeting to the hosts, taking a moment to look for familiar faces. Having tarried in coming in, he takes what ever seat is still available. While he affects a somewhat disinterested air, yet the mention of wealth, fame and nobility have quickened his pulse. He helps himself to whatever is in the decanter thinking to himself, _there could be a message here: do they want us drunk? or is this a sober/serious crowd? or perhaps they want to impress us with a particularly expensive vintage?_ He makes an effort to focus on the details and keep his own desires from the front of his thoughts. 

OOC: What Language is our host speaking? What about an accent?

[sblock=For the DM]Knowledge Nobility and Royalty to recognize any faces or the colors worn (1d20+3=18) 

Bardic Knowledge again to recognize the people or the use of wine and grey. (1d20+13=22)

Listen check to determine accents. (1d20+7=23)[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2008)

*Negiotations*

As the party begins to sample the various sprits and vintages they find them al to be of superior quailty and some downright hellish in expense give the names and vinter marks on the bottels.

OCC: They are speaking Souther Illum with flawless diction ie  englis prep school.

For Alvar
[sblock]The one speaking in no descript however the two at the farleft appear to be familar. The younger man bears a resemblance to the House of Haldane whereas the older man looks to be the related to the House of Brightlaw. The dark wine could be a variton on the Haldan 
Crimson wheras teh grey could also be a variation onf the Brightlaw pearl white and pearl grey.[/sblock]

For Neurotic
[sblock]The detect magic just turns negative results much like a dampening field is in effect[/sblock]

Smiling softly to himself as if a fish has just bit on a well baited hook the speaker says "Since your time seems to be so valuable and in shuch high regard perhaps you should best check the envelope at your setting to see how we value it"

For those  who check
[sblock]You find a warrant made out in your characters name drrawn on the Brightlaw banking House in the amount of 2500 gold pieces. This evelope was not there when you set down and there was no way they could no the order in which you would sit[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2008)

*Alvar*

The swordsman peeks into the envelope and smiles at the neat trick. He pours two fingers of one of the rarer strong spirits and sips it very slowly, knowing he'll need all his wits about him with this crowd. He places the envelope carefully back exactly where it appeared, not willing to do anything that might commit himself just yet. With a sly grin Alvar comments, "I've made more in a month, but I had to do more than sit in a fine inn to earn it."


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hennett*

OOC:  Now that something is happening at last, Hennett no longer feels the need to imbibe any spirits.  In fact, he is somewhat regretful that he has done so lately in such a copious manner.  Otherwise, he is content, for the moment, to just listen....


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 25, 2008)

*Randal*

Randal motions toward the envelope which briefly opens to reveal it's content and then closes again.

OOC: again testing of the setting: first motion with prestidigitation and then unseen servant. If none gives any result, it is somewhat reasonable to assume that all magic is supressed.

Randal tries not to show surprise at this show of wealth. While not unseen, spent so carelessly for so little inspired more then passing awe in traveling bard, regardless of his fame.

"So, we are reimbursed for our patience. Very kind of you. Now, there must be more reason for you to keep us isolated for so long then to spend twenty odd thousand gold."


----------



## Lou (Feb 26, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Alton gazes down the row across the table as he selects an expensive spriit and pours himself a small taste.  Settling back in his chair, he inhales the fumes and savors the taste as he peaks inside the envelope.  Smiling at those across from him, he begins studying them to see who they are.

[sblock=For the DM]
Anything stand out about the group across the table?
Cloistered Cleric (Bardic) Knowledge Check (1d20+15=18) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 26, 2008)

Ederin glances at the coins, then closes the envelope and ignores it as if it was nothing. His gaze remains fixed on the one who is speaking, as if he was expecting explanations, not gold.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 26, 2008)

Conrad's eyes shift down to the envelope then back across the table without touching it.

"So you are able to gather the funds to make this discussion interesting. Hopefully the project you are proposing will be just as interesting. We have explorers, surveyors, prospectors, architects, and civil engineers here. So far you have primed the pump for this meeting well. What are you proposing?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2008)

*Alvar*

"Yes, I too am ready to hear what you have to say. You've demonstrated your wealth,"  he taps the envelop, "you've shown power by keeping us here so long, and despite some minor attempts at concealment we know you are well connected. There is wisdom to be found in your assemblage of such a skilled company and you've tested us by tossing us all together in a small space. I consider the fact that I have not felt the need to duel with any of them as yet, a sign that we can work together. You've dangled the prize before us. What do you ask of us?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 26, 2008)

*Beginnings*

Lou
[sblock]the men across the tabel from you with the exception of the speaker reek of birth, command and presence....all are use to power and it's myraid uses[/sblock]


Listening to the questions the man pauses to consider them as a whole the says" I am sure you all have heard the rumors about the lost contintent found by the D'shai Empire. It has established that such a contient does exist and we have had a scouting mission go as an advance party to search what is belived to be the south western coast. What we are proposing gentlmen is the establishment of a colony without the D'shai empire knowing anything about it for as long as possible. In return we are offering material support, patent's of nobility, land grants and financial backing to the group of indiviudals bare enought to undertake this task"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2008)

*Alvar*

Taking a sip of his drink to conceal his excitement, Alvar considers his response carefully. "There is a very fine line between bold and foolhardy." He smiles, "but I was never one to back down when someone draws a line in the sand." Setting his glass back on the table he adds, "what you propose is interesting enough to keep me in the room. I must tell you that it will be difficult to convince me that what you offer is worth the risks given that we are unlikely to survive long enough to pass the rewards on to our heirs."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 27, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

So, we need to go on the end of the world, survive on the unknown continent, build thriving colony that would be both self sufficient because of the distances involved and profitable enough for you to keep us supplied and all that before D'Shai discover that we are even there. And all that for little coin and promise of titles and land.

That is either most foolhardy enterprise or the best sheme of high stakes gamble ever in history of Four Lands.

Randal grins.   

Keep talking, I'm interested, but I won't commit until I hear more details.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2008)

*beginnings*

The spokesman replies to Randal..Those who wish to win the greatest reards must play he dangerous odds" then to Alvar hs says "Well i am certain thre is always a second or thigrd cosion to be found who is more than willing to take up an unexpected inheretiance"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 27, 2008)

Ederin speaks with a detached manner, as if this were something that had no connection to him.

"Thus, you wish to set up a colony that someday would be able to put a stop on the D'shai expansion in their ancient homeland. However, any colony is vulnerable at its beginnings, and therefore it will have to remain hidden as long as possible. Not an easy task, as there will be commercial routes and they could be discovered by D'shai sea captains, but doable, for a while.

There are several points that require clarifications, however:

First, so far you have not revealed your identities. This is fine for me....for now....and I can easily presume that you represent a government, or several government from here around. Or you are members of the great banks, and you don't appreciate the rise of a nation that is not your clients. Anyway, what is important right now, is: how far are you going to support this fledgling colony, and what will be the price you require? You promised a patent of nobility, and I can't fail to spot that unless it is supposed to be a title from somewhere around here, it will be a title regarding the new colony. Thus, you want to claim ownership of the new colony as a part of your nation? This is a really important point: the success of a newfound colony depends very much on it's level of freedom from any external factor. How much weight do you want in the government of the new colony?

Second, it is not clear the amount of financial help that you are willing to lend. The costs for a new colony can quickly reach astonishing levels, unless properly controlled. Are you going to give full support, expecting higher return, or are you going to let us handle thing by ourselves?

Third, no colony is made without colonists...and if you want to keep it secret, you certainly can't let the rumors spread. Thus you should collect new people and convince them that they are going to a wonderful land of opportunities, without saying where exactly...and not allowing them to return until the secret is spoiled. That is, unless you want that the new colony is just a military camp made by your soldiers or ex-soldiers. 

Ederin makes a pause, waiting for them to respond. It is clear that this is just the start of an in-depth analysis of this enterprise, like the analysis made by skilled artisans or scholars.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2008)

*The Colony*

Addressing the questions in turn the spokesman replies

To your first point suffice it to say the colony will be self govering under  a sealed treaty bewteen the involved nationalities. Each of you would have a seat on the govering council in additon do a representative of the five countries involved pluse several elected members chosen by the populace. The patents of nobility  will of course be tied to the new colony so if it fails then you shall have failed. The undertaking is to vast for one country to  prusue on it's own hus a joint effort has been arranged...but each of the countries will in time have special rights that are defined in regards to trade etc..so that the intial expense will be repaid in time.

The second point is also easily addressed" and motions to a second envelope which appears next to each of you."The colony shall have sufficent backing to thirve should things go well however the monies involved will be considered a loan to the govering council and will have to be repayed from taxes starting the fifth year. Until that time no taxes or tiths are due to the sponsoring nations.

The third point is indeed the most difficult. We have recruited some on our own but it would be your first task to handel tis delicate matter and also the intial purchase of supplies.

For anyone who looks at the second envelope
[sblock]A letter of commitment from the Brighlw and Michar Banking Groups to honor loans of up to 1 million gold pieces per year for the next five years to the colonial council[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 28, 2008)

After a moment of thought, required to assimilate the new informations, Ederin's voice proceeds, methodical and unexpressive.

Thus, the direct initial funds provided by the five countries are counter-balanced by privileged trade positions. Have you already established them? As things stand, the trade will be probably the first and most important source of income for the new colony, and thus it is a very delicate matter. A decision about the trade privileges could unbalance it dangerously, undermining the economical situation of the colony. It would be better if there was the possibility for it to completely repay the debts and then choose its own trade policy.

I shall say that your decision to allow such a huge credit line surprises me. I don't know the interest rates that you will be applying, however 1 million per year probably far exceeds our needs...probably.

As for the third point, a solution comes to mind: I am certain that there are several lands in these 5 nations that have always been poor, or where there were poor crops in the last years. If the government says that we are reliable, we can easily convince them to embark for a new start. The real problem comes after the establishment of the colony: you can bring in basic workers this way, but we need merchant routes. And if the colony is unknown, no merchant will come to us. Of course, you could send some trusted merchants, but they would have a too strong position in regards to the colony, enforcing high prices on their goods or low prices on hours. 

I thing that much depends on the natural resources of the landscape near the colony. But, here comes the fourth point: have you already found the new/old continent? Or you want us to be the forerunners?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 28, 2008)

*The Colony*

Once again the spokesman address the questions

Yes the outline of the trade positions have been agreed to be refined in conjuction with governing council as more information on the type of goods an raw materials available for trade becomes knows. Pointing to the dearves he says "It is only ftern great and sometimes painful negiotaions that they were allowed to participate as their elders desire new sources of metals as some of their older mines are playing out. Thus the mining concern and trade will be largley the provience of the dwarven backers of this venture. It has been agreed that until the debit is repayed, then the trading concesion stand. If you can do more with less then the sooner the coucil is more or less its own master.

The credit line was established using a worst case scenario in that in order to survive the colony will have to have 25 large merchant men dedicated to it's support as it will be almost a 7 month round trip journey for them..and it has been decided that supply ships shall arrive every quarter. That is a tremendious expense in of itself. Further that is the maximum allowed..you do not have to use it all at once.

As to merchants the goods will be purchased by factors here and sent on to you. Those merchants that you o recruit will operated within spefic guidelins established by the govering council.

And yes we have already sent an advance party to map out a likely region and yet a third envelope appears at your table containg the rough map on wiki.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 28, 2008)

Ederin sits back on his chair, and stops talking, so that the other could make their questions. Meanwhile, he starts examining again the information that he got so far, and confronting them with his own vast amount of knowledge. Already, several ideas are flooding his mind, but he is waiting to hear what the others think.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 28, 2008)

Conrad finally shows interest in the envelopes as the third one shows up. He pulls out the map and starts studying it.

"Hmmm. I see your preliminary scouts have marked a large area of swamp here. Is this a tropical or temperate region, and what is the scale of this map? It will be easier to begin discussing possible needs as to whether this project is viable with those factors known.

"Climate will play a major factor on the time available to attempt to produce each year as well as what resources can be grown locally. Also scale will help determine whether that band of hills marked there is even worth prospecting, or whether the colony will have to search farther afield for the mineral resources that will be required."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 29, 2008)

*The Colony*

"The region we belive is temperate, the swamp is more marsh land than true swamp though early reports state that there are some deep ravins that may well drop below sea level and give a tropical feel to those areas. The scale is very hard to determine but it is wo day's sailing upriver to that set of low bluffs to the west where a smaller river joins the main one. So lets say 50 to 70 to that point. The river itself varies in width from a four or five hundred yards to well over a mile and a half in width at some places."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 29, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

People will be easy to find. There are plenty of people in cities that are literaly dying for second chance. They would be fierce in protecting what they see as new chance at life. Some of them will maybe need some healing and nurturing, but healthy life in new colony should recover them in no time.

Also, we might consider orphanages taking several older children with craftsman training to help out. In time they will consider new colony their only home and would react accordingly.

As for location, according to this map there are bluffs overlooking the river and backed with mountain. We could create defensible position there. With grasslands as our granary and pasture. Unless, that is, the river is trafficked by D'Shai. It would be hard to remain undetected.

Other location I'd suggest is on the mountain, up smaller river, accross the forest.

If the river is used by D'Shai I'd refrain from sending trading vessels unless called via magic. Also, if there will be arcanists with us, we should consider creating teleportation circle for small exchange of goods and men.

Of course, unless we get more information on this, final decision will have to wait our arrival there.

I'd prefer that colony remains as independant as possible. When colony pays it's debts it should be given freedom to govern itself. There can be some historical preferences, both cultural and in trade agreements, but in general it should be left alone. History teaches us that any colony distanced enough will in time fight for independance. We should prevent that in start by pledging it's independence in future.

My belief is that if don't manage independant survival in the first year, no amount of milions will make the colony self-sustainable. Also, there should be steady supplies of new colonists along with merchandise as there will be deaths from accidents and wild life in initial colonists.

What will we have as out starting package? I mean in ships and initial supplies. Or it is also in our hands?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 29, 2008)

*Alvar*

Sensing that the others are already thinking as if they have committed to the project, Alvar speaks, "The colony will need to be frugal in spending those loans or find itself strangled with high taxes after only five years. I would suggest that the first group to arrive be fairly small, both to make it harder to detect and so that once we find out what sort of resources are there to exploit we can call for more specialized equipment and people. Reliable, rapid communication with the agents here will be supremely important as well."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 29, 2008)

*The Colony*

"The location and defensese are up to you, that is why we have brought together such a diverse and talented group. As for your concerns about the river, we just do not know..the D'shai are on the North side of the continet we think so that should be one of the first tasks when it is established." pausing briefly he pours himself a glass of wine and continues "On the issue of independence you must understand while the colony is to be self govering it will be owned by the treatied countries." taking a drink from his glass he continues "Intially it will take a large fleet in order to transport the necessary goods and material as well as supplies for at least a year. We have dedicated ten large cargo ships and tasked 15 frigates and 5 ships of the line as escourts and they can carry martial goods and such. All other tonage will need to be arranged by you should you accept the offer." then addressin Alvar question he continues "No the first group will need to be subsatianl as no relife will be avaialbe for three three months.....you will go with the the miminum of ships we have dedicated or not at all...we will not have the colonly fail thru lack of resources of poor planning"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 1, 2008)

I see...so, first of all, let me say that I am fully interested in this project. I still have a lot of questions, but if you could explain in what will consist our noble title and other privileges, I am willing to give you my acceptance.

So...how many people would that initial fleet be able to carry? Furthermore, I have some personal resources and I am willing to invest in this enterprise...thus I would be twice bound to it's success. As for the location, I am sure that we will have plenty of time before and during the voyage to discuss about that and other things. When would be the ruling council assemble? You speak about member elected by the population, but I think that this is impossible, at least for the first council...it will have to make decisions before there's any population.


----------



## Lou (Mar 1, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*



			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> I see...so, first of all, let me say that I am fully interested in this project. I still have a lot of questions, but if you could explain in what will consist our noble title and other privileges, I am willing to give you my acceptance.




"Yes, Ederin is right," says Alton at last, "with the promise of titles of nobility by a consortium of five countries, will a Prince or equivalent of all five be signing the Letters Patent of Nobility, or will the grant be from one of the five?  And what titles and privileges will be bestowed?  When would we obtain our titles?  Will we start with a lowly title and be granted higher titles as the colony is built?  What is the ultimate title we can earn in this venture?

You have no doubt recruited those disinclined to rebel and annoint themselves Princes, or even King."  Alton smiles at the spokesperson.

"Another matter that must be raised is the spiritual needs of the Colony.  My new-found friends here are of a wide range of spiritual beliefs.  How are we to handle those differences?  Let me be more blunt:  What is the position of the Church of the Light regarding this Colony?"  Alton stops to sip his drink, awaiting answers.

[sblock=OOC]
Interesting webpage on Letters, Warrants, _etc._, especially the difference between a Letters Patent and a Letters Close.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 2, 2008)

*The Colony*

"The nobel title can either be granted by one of the five countries or it can be granted enblock and pertain only to the colony. I imagine that this will be an individual choice. For starters we have all agreed that the intial title shall be that of Baron. Subsquent increase in rank shall either be awarded by the soverign should you choose a country based title or by the colonial council. In no case will the title be greater than that of Duke. Each intial patent shall cost the recepitant the sum of 30,000 gold pieces. This title shall include a land grant intial of 1280 acres with an addiionaly 1280 acres granted every three years for a term of 12 years. You may chose all the land at one time in one block and it shall be reserved for you until the grants become offical allowing you to work in advance on the land or you may choose it in seperate tracts in advance and do the same. Of course on such tracts you will have title to all mineral, forrestry, fishery rights etc.................depending on the land you chose.

The colony shall have several representatives of the church and the church has agreed to appoint a leader for the colony as well as orders for both missionary and hospital work.

The intial fleet size of ten ships should be capable of carrying several hundred individuals with the necessary supplies etc in addition to a company of men at arms for colonial security.

As to personaly investment you have your initial grants how you chose to develope them and to what extent is up to you..but no no intial commercial investment has been decided upon.

Now we do realize that the 30,000 gold pieces may be a bit beyond the reach of some of you. Therfore we have arranged for financing of up to 25,000 gold pieces with the land you are granted pledged as security for the loan. The monies rasied from these patents shall form the inital colonial treasurey which the colonial council may either spend or take with them.

The ruling council will intialy consist of you gentlmen as well as the five representatives of teh countries participating. Six months after the colony has been founded then elections must occur to fill those vacant positions.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2008)

*Hennett*

"So, what is everyone thining?  On the one hand, it seems preferable to choose a title of nobility granted by one country, as that title would have a legitimate value, that would not depend upon a contrived order such as this colony.  After all, the colony may succeed, and it may fail.  The success thereof will only be partially up to us, there are some factors that are beyond our control, such as weather, drought, famine, war, wild beasts, and numerous others.  But, on the other hand, if we choose patents of nobility tied only to the colony, then we are beholden to no other order and we rise or fall upon our own success or failure.  Personally, I am thinking of choosing a large portion of the land for my grant from the least useful portions of the land.  That way, my land would not detract from the economic productivity of the colony, but, rather, would take what otherwise would be wasted land and convert it to some use.  For example, I could put to use some experimental water diversion techniques and drain a swamp, converting it into agricultural or forest land, and at the same time creating a large lake to provide a new fishery."

[sblock=JA]How much of the 30kgp does Hennett have at his disposal?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan - Disillusioned Dwarven Colonist*

"I'm thinking that if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is - and we're being swindled.  Apologies to those whose sensibilities I offend, but I find my Dwarven pragmatism has been stoked.  You talk of great rewards for great risks, but it appears that the rewards are mostly to be gained by you rather than by us, and the risks taken by us rather than by you.  My understanding is that you want us to found a colony for you - travel to parts unknown, brave unknown dangers, be out of contact with friends and family (unless we take them with us into the wild) for an unknown period of time.   So far, that actually sounds OK.  Here's where we get to the sticking points for me.  In return for this enormous risk to life and limb, and for all of our hard work, the colony will be indentured to you all until the end of time - both financially to repay the initial loans (with substantial interest) and by the terms of its charter.  To top it off, we're being 'granted' patents of nobility, the priviledge of which can be ours for the paltry sum of 30000 gold pieces - not actually a grant at all but a loan which indentures _us personally_ to you for the rest of our lives (and our children's lives) - trying to pay of the initial sum as well as the substantial interest.  In addition to which, as landholding nobility, we'll be required to send a portion of the bounty of our lands back to our sovereigns over and above the monthly cost of repaying the loans to cover the colony and our patents.  Did I miss anything?

Oh, yes, I'm also thinking that the difference between being a noble of one of our founding countries vs being a noble solely of the colony is subtle but not as substantial as all that - since the colony will be subject to the rule of these countries for eternity, nobles of the colony will be subject to that same rule."


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2008)

"Very true points, every one.  Perhaps I was too eager in my desire to accept the offer.  Thank you for your words of caution."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 2, 2008)

*The Colony*

Smiling the spokesman address the dwarf "Then you misunderstand Master Dwarf, the patents are very different..if they are issued by any one of the five then you owe allegiance and duty to that particular soverign and are subject to that kingdom's laws and customs....should you choose from a patent from the colony then you are subject to the colonal laws as well as allegicance to the govering council." then squaring a pad in front of him he continues "As to the loans, they are availabe if they are needed and called upon by the colonial council....as we have stated if you can make do with the amounts generated into the coffers from the patents then you could be well ahead of the game...and to be blunt master dwarf,,,where ever are you going to get an offer like this that crosess racial lines..........we had thought you were interested in furthering your own personal goals" pausing briefly he adds "Besides at 30 the patents are a bargin...as you all well know"

For Leif
[sblock]how much did he have left over on his sheet from the starting gold[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 3, 2008)

Ederin Scatterlight strokes his chin thoughtfully.

"Before addressing the rightful concerns of the master dwarf, I shall say that I would rather bind myself to the new colony, rather than an existing kingdom. Besides, we will refer to the colony council, so...we will be subject to an organ governed in part by ourselves. Rather funny, right? However, conflict of interests is not unknown on the Four Lands, and besides I think that there's a reason for the choice of us...we have proved many times that we are reasonable and reliable people, not a bunch of greedy fools."

After listening to Hennet's words, he nods his approval and says:
"I do think that you are right, Hennet, and I agree to your sound projects. I will, however, interest myself in some other projects, too. There are some sensible operations, that, done improperly, can greatly damage nature and the future sustainable development of the colony. I will try to enter in them, and use the eventual profits to help your projects and the building of the colony.

1280 as a start is not really a huge amount of terrain, that is true...barely enough for a residence for a baron and surrounding gardens. He snickers. But then, I will not be an ordinary baron and my residence will be more like a humble house for a lot of years. Yes, I think that it will suffice....provided that we also have the right to buy additional grants to exploit other terrains from the colony...and some privileges in doing that would be really appreciated.

As a side not...but not a side issue...we are speaking about a lot of loans here. I am most interest in knowing the rates of interest that you will be applying on the colony loans, and those that you will apply on out personal loans.

Ederin stops for a moment, and his voice gets soft and careful.
As for the concerns of the master dwarf, I can't admit that I didn't have the feeling that you are getting a lot from this bargain. I am ok with that, because I, too, think that I will get more than you thought...however I wouldn't really like some cheap and dishonorable trick...like revealing that our seats on the colony council are not fixed and certain. Of course, I am sure that none of this could be expected from a gentlemen such as you, right? He makes a sweet smile...hinting hard-to-spot .... promise.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Leif
> [sblock]how much did he have left over on his sheet from the starting gold[/sblock]



[sblock=JA]I never wrote any gold down.  I was told to select certain magic items for Hennett, but that's all I ever made a note of as far as equipment, gold, or anything similar.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2008)

*The Colony*

For Leif
[sblock]Hmmm should have been a gold piece total for equipment purchases let me research it[/sblock]



"A very good point, the postion on the colonial council shall be attached to the patents and thus able to be passed on to your heirs. The interest rates are very simple 5 percent on all the loans to the council and for the patents...any additionaly loans that you may need or the colony may need outside of that are subject to a negiogated rate. And yes there could very well be additionaly land if the colony can take and hold it. Additionaly each of the five nations will have 25,000 acres each staked out by it's representatives to be eventually developed. Anything other than this inital acreage is to be the province of the colonial council to develop or sell."


----------



## Lou (Mar 3, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

"Interesting.  Very interesting.  We must know more about the terms of the sealed treaty that would create the Colony, and the identities of the five lands."  states Alton, matter-of-factly.  "The sealed treaty's terms, it seems, would govern our collective futures.

What is the proposed form for the initial local govenrment?  An appointed governor, I presume.  Appointed by whom?  What about local police power?  Courts?  How are disputes to be settled?  It would be easier with a smaller group, than with the large group we would appear to be leading."

"On to questions of a more personal note, supposing we were to elect Letters Patent of nobility from the Colony for thirty thousand, would we gain diplomatic status in the five lands?  For several years, no doubt, it would be a moot point, for we would have to keep the Letters Patent to ourselves outside the Colony, for security reasons.  As clergy of the Light, Ederin and I are forbidden to marry.  Would a dispensation for marriage be included for us, signed by the Prelate?  They are not unheard of.  Being a man from an _ivory tower_, as a nobleman, I would not know where to even find a suitable wife." Alton looks over at Ederin and snorts with laughter.  

"That said, a title of nobility in an existing land would be worth more, especially in the short term.  Accepting one could unbalance the relative powers of the five lands.  This is something requiring must thought and discussion.

Being a man from an _ivory tower_, I would be willing to establish a school system and a local university as a part of my grant.  I would also be willing to aid my new friends through my other abilities, in exchange for some joint business deals, so I too can repay my loans."

OOC:  Looks to me like we have some interesting parallels to the historical settlement of _New France_.  I hope we are dealing with the English and not the French.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2008)

*The Colony*

Making a few notes on his pad he begins to address the questions "The five countries are, Gwnyedde, The Confederated States, The Republic, East March and Breechan. In addition there are several other minor states involved and the entire operation has been endorsed by the Prelate as well as the Primates of all involved countries. The diplomatic status would only be confered should the colony establish diplomatic relations with other countries and send accredited ambassadors..which may be plausable in the future but would not be feasible for at least five to ten years. Under the treaty it has been agreed that the colony is to be self governing and that patents issued by the govering council are to be recongnized by the signatories. Most of the terms of the treaty involve matters that touch on the financing of the colony and relations bewteen the five and are not open knowledge. Simply put, we wish to embed a thorn in the D'shai empire and have it grow to a proper bramble thicket.....are you gentlmen up to that task."


OCC:What....i would never read history and try to pull trick on you guys...no way no way


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 3, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

"I'd take patent of nobility tied to the Colony. As an initial purpose, I plan to open school and library, history must be important part of any new land. We could even work together Alton, if we can agree on academy subjects." - Randal winks - "It means we get to choose which mistakes from the past we will repeat. School would be open academy type. And open to any and all who can meet the prerequisites. Regardless of race or nobility. I believe that everyone of us has some skills that can be put to use in such academy.

I know some people that would be willing to go along. I guarantee for their reliability.

As I understand it, governing of the Colony will be The Council consisting of us here and representatives of the Five. Later we can separate the group in small comitees commited to development of different facets of colony life.

As for taxes we would be obliged, I believe nobility from colony will pay taxes to the colony itself. And others would be exempt from taxes for initial five years, just as the colony. Right?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2008)

*Alvar*

"I think a school could be a good way to attract some talented people to the colony. I have some skills that might be useful there and would be interested in being a part. 

Since the Confederated States are involved is there an expectation that the colony will be able to utilize slave labor?

I too want a fully understanding of the tax structure. Paying both taxes and interest could be a great burden."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 3, 2008)

I think that before bothering about schools and academies, the most important people in the colony will be the artisans, the farmers and the builders - laughs Ederin.

Besides, I suppose that it will be up to the council to decide the tax system of the colony, and the interest rates of the loans will be applied in the standard way. That is...hmm... he starts scribbling something on his notebook - alright, that is, for example at the end of the five years without interest payments a loan of 25000 coins would transform itself into a debt of approximately 32000 coins, and you would need to pay 1600 coins each year to keep the debt stabilized. If you want to repay it completely in seven years, for example (thus the last payment comes at the same time you gain access to the last 1280 acres of land), you would need to pay hmm.... another furious scribbling - ok, 5530 coins each year for 7 years. Fair enough, I think.

I'll give another example: say that while building the colony, we need 200.000 coins of loans in the first year, 100.000 coins the second, third and forth year, and none the last year. So, at the sixth year, in order to fully extinguish the debt, we would have to pay 602.000 coins in one single transfer. We could settle for a twenty five years term of repaying, and the annual transfer payment would be .... .... ah, now I remember the formula...umm, yes, this is it: 43.000 coins each year.

Well, if we find exceptional resources, we could repay back the loan sooner, and at lower cost. 

After a moment of silence, he adds, reluctantly:

However, there is something that I don't really like: the acres given to each of the founding nations is quite big. That would be perfectly fine, under certain circumstances: for example, that would be fine, if that was unexplored and "free" land, to be taken and civilized by whoever has the strength and will to do it. However, as we would have to buy or borrow land from the council, it is implied that it is claimed by the colony. Thus, you should either "pay" those 100000 acres to the colony, by erasing them from its debt (the loan debt or the debt that you mean to erase by commercial advantages), or allow us to claim new land, at our peril and expense. Furthermore, are you implying that nation's representatives will get to chose their land before anyone else does?


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 3, 2008)

"I do not believe we are being purposely swindled, Pandak. It just seems that these folk have not truly taken in the differences in governance and inheritance between humans and dwarves. The lands they list involved in this project are all human. There was mention of consultation with our people, but I have not heard who was consulted or what the terms were for our inclusion in this project.
"Alton brought up a very good point when questioning what the Church of Light's position will be in this colony. While we dwarves respect the Light, we have our own ways that we would not appreciate being infringed upon. I have taken pains not to make my faith an open issue when working in human lands before. But this will be our new home if we join this project. We must be allowed to practice our own faith if we are going to be able to convince enough of the clan that there is potential for the future of the clan in this project."


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2008)

*Hennett*

"I also am interested in the school, but, I must say that I do not feel myself to be eminently qualified to serve as a professor, unless you propose to include degree programs in Forestry, Agriculture, or Archery!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2008)

*Alvar*

"Yes, please explain how we go about increasing our holdings and how land will be selected and with what priority."  

To Hennet he adds, "Don't sell yourself short, forestry and agriculture are likely to be major industries."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

*The Colony*

When the party has finished the spokesman address their questions. "Land will be alloated by the govering council thus your holdings could be increased by either purchase of the land from the council or by going out and acquiring a set piece of land for the colony by staking a claim to it under rules provided by the govering council. For the intial land selection we have propsed that it be done in a lottery format thus everyone has an equal chance."

"The colony shall be in the Light but we have secured special dispensations from the Prelate countersigned by the five primates that non-humans shall have the right of free exercise and shall be allowed both home and up to three public shirnes/churches"

"The land in question has already been claimed and boundary stakes set by the previous expedition that mapped it. Thus the land will be divided intially within those boundaries and those lands not distributed outright to the claimants are reserved for the colonial council to sell, grant or hold in reserve. So as the claim has already been establised and marked in the treaty we are in effect transferring our rights of ownership with the exception of those 100,000 acres to the colnial goverment."

"As to the question of slave labor it has been agreed to by treaty that slaves shall be allowed to be imported into the colony for ten years after it's founding at which time it will be forbidden. Further it has been agreed that any slave brought to the colony shall see it's decendants declared free born on the third generation and that slave may also purchase or be granted their freedom."

"In regards to taxes, is has been established that starting the third year 1/20 of all revenus shall be paid as taxes to the founding counrtries and that portion shall increase every second year by 1/20 until the maximum rate of 5/20th is achieved"

"Should you chose patents of nobility from one of the founding countries then tax rate will be set thru negioation with your chosen soverign or his or her representative."


----------



## Lou (Mar 4, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

OOC:  Where is East March?  Is that a Dwarven land?



			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> I think that before bothering about schools and academies, the most important people in the colony will be the artisans, the farmers and the builders - laughs Ederin.




"Families with children build colonies.  No artisan worth having will want to join the Colony without a plan for the children. Unmarried persons are simply adventure-seekers.  And unless given a dispensation for marriage, we may well fall within that latter category.  Randal, Hennett, Alvar, we can work out an arrangement for an open academy.  Just consider the future, friends, how many schools could boast having so much nobility as teachers?

You raise a most thoughtful question, Ederin, how much will the initial ships and supplies that have already been outlined for the Colony cost the Colony?  The garrison troops, etc." asks Alton.  "We are speaking about gigantic sums when a warship sells for around 3000 gp."

OOC:  We are in The Four Lands, where ordinary items cost silver instead of gold, are we not?   



			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> However, there is something that I don't really like: the acres given to each of the founding nations is quite big.




"You are correct, Ederin.  The 25,000 acres for each of the 5 nations is 125,000 acres, a huge land area, over 195 square miles that we will be responsible for securing and defending." states Alton.

"Which revenues in the Colony will be subject to a 5% surtax in addition to any tax the Colony decides to levy?  And did I hear you say the Prelate would pick the Colony's initial leader?  Do you know who that will be?" inquires Alton.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

*The Colony*

OCC: Eastmarch is the eastern most kingdom of the borderlands......so way up north..
Yes you are talking about large sums.....warships and certain other items have inflated values in regards to the transition so as a rule of them times their silver cost by 15 and you have their cost.


"It is very simple 5 percent of all revunes shall be returned to the founding countries" the man replies and then adds "No the prelate has found someone to represent and administer the church in the colony but the colonial governor is still under consideration"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry, JA, I didn't really get the cost rules for warships and so...could you give (maybe in the wiki, or here and I will post it on the wiki) how much would be the cost (in gp) of a warship, and maybe some other example? (like the cost for a cargo, or the daily wage of a common worker, or the costs for opening a new, medium-sized mine, or the cost of an average house)

Honestly, how do you expect to use efficiently 190 square miles since the beginning? I would at least expect that you are open to lend and lease them for agricultural or mineral extraction use...against a payment, of course. We cannot afford to have 190 square miles of mostly unused land, just because it is someone else' Ederin really doesn't seem to appreciate the complications that jump out as his interlocutors go on revealing benefits for them.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

*The Colony*

"We do not expect you to use the land efficently, that is why our factors have been instructed to select land that will not be immediately avaiable or valuable to the colony as the tracts. The plan is long range gentlemen  so land that may be valueless or diffictule to expolit now may over the course of ten or twenty years become highly profitable. By agreement the founding countries will select tracts of land that are outside of a five mile radius of the immediate colony."

Costs:
A warship would cost..45,000 silver pieces, the common worker gets about 1 copper a day to work....a mediume size mine would be around 30,000 given the timber and necessary pumps etc as well as tracks and ore carts....but things will be a little higher as they must be imported  so unless you can produce them locally you are looking at a 50 to 100 percent mark up in price. The cost of an average home would be like 100 silver pieces.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2008)

*Alvar*

"That tax rate you mention. You are saying that 25% of the revenue collected by the colony will be paid to the founding countries after 10 years?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

*The colony*

"I do belive it works out to about that" the spokesman says then adds "But perhaps we could be a little flexiable on that provided the right motivation"


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 4, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

That is exactly why school needs to be opened as soon as possible. If we allow children of farmers and foresters and loggers to grow into men without any knowledge of their history we will degrade into another border land with harsh men and more then little violent with strength of arms as a rule.

Besides, school may have formal education of farmers and foresters and miners and all other needed craftsmen, it doesn't have to be philosophy, magic and art only.

As it will be unclaimed land, I don't believe it will be problem for colony to handle so much. I repeat the caveat that colony is exempt from taxes for five years. Initial military force should be as small as possible, all men going there should be given some basic training, but we shouldn't consider having large armed forces that would only stand aroung guarding the colony from as yet unknown threats.

For initial housing we can use natural caverns or groves of trees. I believe such would appeal to our dwarves and druids. It will have the advantage of stealth. Also, we shouldn't have military vessels on colony pay roll at least initially. Let merchants take care of their securiry. We need secrecy more then protection from sea attack.

As for marriage, we should take as much couples as we can. But, adventure seekers that want to settle down and simply those hoping to get rich fast as they will explore the land around the colony.

That said, when do we start? And where? Are the ships already given assignement?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 4, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> For initial housing we can use natural caverns or groves of trees. I believe such would appeal to our dwarves and druids.




Ederin looks startled for a moment, then gives a sudden laugh. Yes...yes...given any forest with big enough tress, I can guarantee suitable homes for anyone. As a matter of fact, even if trees are not big enough, I will simply make the grow, and I will make them grow in such a way that we can build homes on them. I guarantee that none will miss the traditional housing. Actually, I think that this will be an important factor in the future growth of the colony.

Well, I shall say that you got me in for the school project. I will help however I can.


OOC: Hm, JA, pretty low prices. That poses a question: I originally kept 15000 golden coins in cash (and now, I could buy 30 warships with them), and said "9500 for tools, clothes and books". I now realize that 9500 golden coins would probably buy me a whole library, a dozen shops of clothes and enough tools to keep a hundred artisans happy. Shall we say that from those 9500gp 500 were spent on actual books, clothes and tools, and convert the other 9000gp in cash? As an alternative, I can think that with those 9000 I assembled a construction company: builders, materials, artisans and so on. It would be pretty big, given the fact that only 300gp are required to build a medium sized mine.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

*Gold*

Nightbreeze
If i rember correctly earlier discussion etc..all the unspent gold converts to silver at the start of the game ...so you looking at 15,000 silver in cash not gold but still a very sizable fortune......sorry for the confusion.. i need to spend some time and work the kinks out of the coinage...so for know  just keep asking.....


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 4, 2008)

ack...bad thing. I was intentionally avoiding to buy expensive magic items, in order to have a small fortune to invest. But then, I am saved by the fact that I spent 9500 (non converted) golden coins in clothes, tools and books, right? .


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

Nightbreeze
The intent was to allow you to buy some decent magic items as well as have some left over funds.....but i dont think we can justify your character saving 9500 in gold to buy tools etc when he does not know that he will need them....kinda stretching it a bit...but being the sweet understanding dm that i you guys all know and loath...draw up you list of items you want and give me a cost basis and i will let you have them....to a degree


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 5, 2008)

*Starting Coinage*

ATTENTION ALL YOU MONEY LOVING PLAYERS
Louis has pointed out several prior posts and I freely admit to having lost my train of thought in regards to the coinage conversion after the start of the game......so looking back and reading them I have come up with the following solutions

You may convert your remaing gold pieces to silver at an exchange rate of 25 to 1....thus 10 gold pieces converts to 250 silver pieces or 1000 gold converts to 25,000 silver...this is a tremendious amount of money for your characters  so use it wisely..


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hennett*

I never even bothered with any coinage for Hennett.  About how much should he have, if any?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 5, 2008)

*Cash*

Leif - based on the magic items purchased i would think he would have anywhere bewteen 5000 to 15000 fold he could convert.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 5, 2008)

*Randal*

I'm finishing the cohort, I'll lookup into money by the end of the week.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2008)

OOC: 

Much as I hate to bring it up, how are we to have 5000 gold to pay for the part of a Patent not covered by the loan if we have to convert all of our gold to silver?  Not that this is an issue for Pandak - he's going to have to find a way to borrow the entire sum as I took you at your word that we should _spend all of our initial money_, and he's got only about 200 gold left anyway.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 5, 2008)

*Money*

The amount in the draft was for 2500 GOLD............so a huge some of silver.

Okay i got confused when i was rushing to post...so after some reaseach and players comments I have the following solution in regards to the Patents.

The Patents Cost 100,000 silver coins..of which you must make a downpayment of 10,000 silver coins.

The intention was for you to spend you money on magic and the remaing gold you would covert would equal a huge sum or silver for this world.......


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 5, 2008)

OOC: I know I had some money left after buying the mundane equipment, but not much. I will have to take time to finish the calculations. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Leif - based on the magic items purchased i would think he would have anywhere bewteen 5000 to 15000 fold he could convert.



Okay, I'll look back over the magic item inventory and make sure i didn't gyp myself out of any goodies.  If I did, then that will be deducted from the approximately 10000 gp that you estimated that I have remaining, and whatever's left will be transformed into silver.  Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 5, 2008)

*Money*

Leif  - Yep it do


OCC: Now back to signing away your souls to faust...oh I mean the spokesman


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 6, 2008)

Ederin says "Bah!" as if he just resolved some internal turmoil, then he says: So, anyway, when do we get started? I hope it isn't a week from now, because I've got several ships to buy and crews to recruit...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2008)

*Alvar*

"Yes, if we are to undertake this fools errand, and from the talk it seems we are. Then there is much work to be done. I have several ideas about what needs to be done and there are many purchases to be made. What else do we need to know? There are many rumors about the growing wealth of the Empire. What sort of new money are they bringing in? I'm sure you've agents pursuing this. What have they brought back from the new continent that is profitable?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 6, 2008)

*The Colony*

"As to your ships and crews sir, you must realize that you will have to rent them from one of the goverments as independent merchantmen can not be allowed access to the colony until it is finalyy discovered by the D'shai which we hope wil take a few years." the spokesman says.

Then turning to address Alvar's comments he says "It is realiable estimated that they have imported over 100 million royals into their treasury from this continet. Thus we belive that the annual return on their ventures is somwhere bewteen 15 and 20 million royals..but we have no idea as to the expenses involved As regards to trade goods it appears that most of this was in the form of precious metal bars but there is some exotic woods, furs and a source of pale blue pearls which are making their way from the empire...as well as a few items made of admatine."


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2008)

*Hennett*

"Then we need to be doubly certain that we take with us plenty of tools, and also plenty of forges and raw materials so that more tools and supplies can be manufactured once we are there.  These woodworking and fur-making endeavors that you speak of will be very difficult to begin is we are not adequately equipped.  We will also need artisans who are skilled in these trades, so that they can begin production as soon as we arrive.  Otherwise, we will go through some quite lean times until our production reaches a sustainable level.  This all seems very simple and obvious, but I have heard no one mention it yet, that I recall, and I would not have us fail to see to these needs."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 6, 2008)

Ederin strokes his (non-existent) beard, then speaks:

During my career, I've met countless artisans, builders, specialists, blacksmiths and architects/engineers. I am sure that contacting all of them about such a commitment, keeping our destination secret of course, will lead to the response of at least some part of them.

His eyes look explore the floor, then he adds:

As you rightly said, we will have to go there with a , so to say, packed colony, in order to unpack it and start using it right away, instead of slowly building from nothing or from little.

We have a tremendous delay on the D'shai empire, and we will have to work with great speed in order to insure that when they discover us, they will have to think seriously about the costs/benefits of attacking us.

Addressing the concern of the spokesman, Ederin frowns and replies:

I was under the impression that you were in contact with some trusted merchant houses. Anyway, my intention was to buy the ship and hire skilled and trusted crews: either veterans from the army of some state, or from the duke of Sunbridge. Of course I am not going to be uncareful about this secret: whoever gets hired will have to stay in the new colony and won't be allowed to run around free to let the information slip away. It is not a problem from me to buy/rent the ships from some of the mention nations, either. However, I have money to invest and I want to invest them, so I'd appreciate that useless obstacles were removed.

Does any of the five nations have warships to spare? I am sure that I could buy cargo ships from any merchants, but I meant to contribute to the security of the colonization fleet, too. Besides, once we are there, we will have to be sure that any D'shai ship that comes in sight is destroyed before getting away, and it could prove difficult with only three warships.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 6, 2008)

*The Colony*

Addressing Hennett the man says "Yes we are more concerned with developing a viable base/fortress the first five years or so with sound agriculture and livestock foundation to support it....industry will come in time as well as trade..but the primary focus should be on defense and self reliance...it has been rumored that there has been shortages of food in some of the empire's provinces due to the resoucres they are sending to their colonies.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

OOC: 

This goes back a bit, sorry.  I've got quite a lot going on right now and am having a hard time finding time to post.  Pandak would have indicated that he'll take a Patent on the Colony rather than on any one of the five countries.  He'll also pay for it outright from the 2500 gold (leaving him 1500 gold or 150000 silver, if I've got the exchange right).

IC:

"I also think we should buy as many of the ships and supplies as we can, rather than renting.  It puts more of a burden on us to replace them if they are destroyed, but the more independent we can be from the start the better, I think."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2008)

*The Colony*

Addressing Ederin points he says "We have already tasked warships for the intial fleet and well have intially a small naval presence..then six months from then we will augment that small fleet as well as send additionaly foot troops. As to your desire for your own ships, the answer is no intially, we will let you lease ships for round trip voyages in addition to the ones we have already tasked but they shall sail as a fleet..every three months. Should the d'shai discover you  then you are to destroy them...that is why he have recruited such a vast depth of talent...surly one of the mages in your party can use fire?"  pausing briefly he coninutes..."And we wish your resources to be used not on ships but on materais for builiding the colony and making it stabel"


OCC: Sorry are post's crossed

OCC:Sure thing Mowgli....


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 7, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "This all seems very simple and obvious, but I have heard no one mention it yet, that I recall, and I would not have us fail to see to these needs."




We will speak of details among our selves and work it out. We don't need to bother these gentlemen with details.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 7, 2008)

Ederin shurgs in reponce to the concerns of the spokesman.

Should a small D'shai fleet encounter me when I am ready for them, they better start swimming. However we cannot be present each time there is a ship of ours in the open sea. You say that at first we are going to have three warships. Are they going to stay idle and anchored? If so, then we may as well let them return to the mainland. 

Besides, sooner or later you will have to allow single persons or companies move with their own fleets. 

By the way, may you please repeat how distant is that land from here and how many weeks do we need with normal weather to get there?


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 7, 2008)

*Randal*

OOC: Scotley, I noticed you too selected Lyre of Building. Can we agree on different selection for one of us? I agree that we can use two of those for instant colony, but as magic items are rare, I feel we should have more or less unique items among ourselves...


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2008)

*The Colony*

"The three ships we are detaching are outfitted and suitable for limited sea travel but more importantly are ideal for river exploration and defense. Thus their detachement. Based on the intial survey we think  a naval station near the mouth of the river would allow for any attacking force coming up it to be delayed for some time....as I have stated this force will be augmented in six months with a much heavier ship or ships." pausing yet again he says "It takes from 9 to 12 weeks to reach the river mouth depending on weather."


OCC:Scotley and Neurotic - nice try but the magic items stand ..........sorry


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 7, 2008)

*Randal*

OOC: Yes, Master! *bows, bows walking backwards, bows, runs and hides*   

We will have the colony without any builders. And we have architects to guide us.

Question: There is lot of anti-mage bane sentiment on forums. Would you like me to drop it as too powerful? Mage bane is +1 property giving +2 to hit and +2d6 damage vs. any arcane spell user (includes spell-like abilities) - essentially all dragons, outsiders, abberations and powerful undead along with 'normal' mages, sorcerers, bards, duskblades etc


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2008)

[sblock=Neurotic]Um never mind. Nice thought though.[/sblock]

"Ah, I believe I begin to understand why such fine dwarven craftsmen have been included in our number."
Alvar considers a moment. "You say the Empire may be running short of food to feed the colony they have? Very interesting and useful information if we find ourselves in a confrontation." 

"One more question on the detachment of three ships that are river worthy. Who will have authority over them? Surely their orders will not come from the mainland with a delay of 18 to 24 weeks?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 7, 2008)

"If the D'Shai are pulling those sorts of resources out of the portion of the continent that they are on, then we must get over there and established before they destroy the balance of the ecology for the whole continent.

"No offense to you humans, but most humans do not bother to look at the long picture. That they are stripping their homelands to provide food for their colony, means they do not care what they are dong to the land. They are there for the quick strike to give them an advantage and damn the consequences. We need to get ourselves established so that at least some portion of that land will remain usable for future generations."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2008)

*Mage Bane*

OCC: Thanks..i will look into it and maybe tweak it for you


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2008)

*The Colony*

"The ships will remain under the military command of  the fleet captain. He will act in accordance with the wishes of the colonial council and under their direction but when at sea his word is law.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 7, 2008)

That goes without saying...captains' word is rule on sea.

Well then, I see no further problem that requires our immediate attention. Unless the others here have questions, when shall we meet the other 5 council members?


----------



## Lou (Mar 7, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Addressing Hennett the man says "Yes we are more concerned with developing a viable base/fortress the first five years or so with sound agriculture and livestock foundation to support it....industry will come in time as well as trade..but the primary focus should be on defense and self reliance...it has been rumored that there has been shortages of food in some of the empire's provinces due to the resoucres they are sending to their colonies.




"That seems logical, since the tax rate would be climbing just as the industry is starting to develop.  Not that survival isn't more important than acquiring wealth.  Several of us can create food and water for many.  Food should not be an issue for us."  Alton smirks.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Addressing Ederin points he says "We have already tasked warships for the intial fleet and well have intially a small naval presence..then six months from then we will augment that small fleet as well as send additionaly foot troops. As to your desire for your own ships, the answer is no intially, we will let you lease ships for round trip voyages in addition to the ones we have already tasked but they shall sail as a fleet..every three months. Should the d'shai discover you  then you are to destroy them...that is why he have recruited such a vast depth of talent...surly one of the mages in your party can use fire?"  pausing briefly he coninutes..."And we wish your resources to be used not on ships but on materais for builiding the colony and making it stabel"




"I prefer to watch things fall apart in other ways, but fire will do."  

"How much will the fleet and garrison of troops cost the colonial counsel?  Are they being donated by the five nations to see that the Colony is a success?

I, for one, will accept your offer of a barony in the Colony.  Does the Colony have an official name yet?  Will we be granted arms to go with the barony?

What price for a knighthood or baronet for my man Marc Jonason?  As Lord Kanri, my right hand man should have at least the title Sir.

When do we sail, so we know how to prepare for the journey?"

OOC:  Can we design our own arms?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 8, 2008)

*The Colony*

"The troop expenses will be as follows...the first year they are free, every year thereafter the colony will be responsible for 25 percent per year so on the 5th anniversiary the colony will be paying 100 percent of it's cost.  As to the cost, the titel of baronet goes for 50,000 silver,,,,how many wouldyou like to purchase?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 10, 2008)

*Decesion*

Finally tiring of the questions, the spokesman says "Well gentlemen...who is in and who is out.....I will need a decision before we can move to the next stage of the meeting"


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2008)

*Hennett, Ranger / Druid*

OOC:  Hennett looks dubiously from one to another of his fellow candidates and tugs nervously at his beard.  He looks determined NOT to be the first one to decide one way or the other.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 10, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

It seems somebody needs to break the ice and take a plunge. So, it can as well be me. I'm in. And I'll take the title bound to colony.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 10, 2008)

Ederin nods, calm on his face. "I am willing to buy a patent, tied to the colony itself, and participate to any endeavor to further its growth and expansion".


----------



## Lou (Mar 10, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "As to the cost, the titel of baronet goes for 50,000 silver,,,,how many wouldyou like to purchase?"




"If you will provide financing for the baronet patents, I will buy two, tied to my barony.  Any land included with them?  One will be for my man, and the other I will use to recruit." says Alton.  "I am in all the way."  Alton grins and looks around the table at the others.


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2008)

*Hennett, Ranger/Druid*

"Hmm, I am loath to purchase a title, as that seems to go against the grain of the whole idea of titles.  How would long-established nobility ever accept these newly bought-and-paid-for "nobles" as being their equals?  No, you can keep your "rubber-stamp nobility," and I will trust to the powers that be to grant unto me whatever honors that my honest and dedicated deeds merit.  But, having said all of that, I cannot refuse your challenge.  Count me in!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2008)

*Alvar*

"I share some of Hennet's concerns, but I trust that I will be able to earn the respect of the old nobility for my new title in due course. I'll take a patent for a Barony and a brace of Baronets as well. I'm confident I can find worthies to take them."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 10, 2008)

As is if it was an afterthought, Ederins adds "Actually I'd like to take one patent for a baronet, too. I hope that further patents can be purchased later?"  Then he mutter to himself, in a hardly audible way "She would kill me if I don't take a title for her"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

"I'm in as well, fully and completely.  I'll take a Patent tied to the Colony, and a Baronet Patent as well.  I will pay for both outright."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2008)

*The Commission*

"So we have an agreement then" the man says and the motions for a clerk to come forward. The clerk then set's before each of the party an outline of the agreement. "If you will just initial here we will have the formal documents drawn up in a day or to at which time they can be siged and sealed by the involved parties"

When the party has signed he says "Much has been discussed and reviewed this evening...I propose we adjourn for three days durning which time you can form your plans and lists of equipment and people you will like to recruit. When we rejoin, you will be introduced to your council counterparts. Any questions"


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2008)

*Hennett*

"One moment, Sir.  Since I appear to be the only one who did not accept a patent of nobility, I will make it unanimous and ask for the patent tied to the colony.  And I also ask for two additional patents for Baronets as well."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2008)

*Alvar*

"No questions at this time." He turns to the others, "I'd be pleased to work with any of you on this. Just drop by my room."  

OOC: Or send me an email.    However, I will be out of touch until Saturday.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 12, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Might I suggest a fine inn we might gather over fine dinner and discreet music in environment suited for business deals and discuss everything let's say, tomorrow after sundown? There is an inn, Blazing Tabard, that is known to me with all those qualities...


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 12, 2008)

*Conrad Ironstar (Four Lands - Colony)*

"Yes, yes. I am in as well. I will take my patent tied to the Colony and an additional baronet as well."

Conrad looks over at Pandak and smiles briefly at the younger dwarf's enthusiam.


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2008)

*Hennett*

"You mention dinner tomorrow evening very casually, since we have not been permitted to leave this building and its grounds for quite a length of time now.  Are we again granted our full liberty with no compensation, not even so much as a 'thank you' for our lost time??"


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 12, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver, The Historian*

Hennet, we all agreed, in general, to their terms. Secrecy is in our interest too. As for compensation, I believe I'll take this envelope we were offered as compensation. There is no valid reason for them to hold us for any longer. We proved we won't kill each other in cramped quarters and we need to start our preparations.

I, for one, can't wait to see the lights of the city again.

Randal quirks an eyebrow at the council seated across as he speaks.

OOC: envelope contains 2500 GOLD pieces not SILVER pieces, right?


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2008)

*Hennett*

Hennett is just being his usual, moody self when he says, "You missed my point, Randal.  Yes, we have been generously compensated monetarily, but is our time, our liberty, able to be so casually purchased?  Do we not merit a little more respect?  I am not suggesting that we do anything but what we have all agreed to do, but I would have us take more care to future dealings with these Powers That Be, because there will surely be more.  We have allowed them to establish a precedent that they may treat us as they wish, for as long as they wish, and we will quietly acquiesce.  But, we are to be nobility after this.  I just wonder how we will fare...."


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 12, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Yes, Hennet, I know, but if anyone of us had anything better to do, I believe he would be doing it already and nothing in this or any other house could hold him against his will, right? Even you, professing how you miss your wilderness, waited this out to see what befalls.

Now our curiosity has been satisfied, we took yet another challenge in our lives and better future awaits.

And I'm sure these gentlemen had more information on us and rightly guessed we will sit it out before they 'invited' us in. And further, I doubt they would make the mistake of underestimating any of us individually and, even more so, as a group.

I agree, it was frustrating experience, but look at it this way. You made some new acquaintances if not outright friends.


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2008)

*Hennett*

"Alas!  I doubt if I shall ever see my home again!  Oh, well, we shall have a new home to explore, I only hope that we have obtained a good land."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 13, 2008)

*The Colony*

"Excellent, we shall have the patents drawn up as well as the agreement. All should be ready in two or three days. And as to your question, no you may not leave until the agreemens have been signed and properly witnessed. So please continue to make yourself at home." the spokesman at that time motions and the doors to the room are opened by two of the guards.

OCC: YES the warrantes were in gold.


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2008)

*Hennett, Ranger/Druid*

Hennett grins wryly and chuckles.  "All this money, and nowhere to spend it!  That should tell us about how much money is worth to people in our situation.  So....anyone up for a game of darts?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

"I'll play, though I have little skill!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2008)

*Alvar*

"Well, since I have no place to go, I might as well play."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll shall try it, too, although my skills are pitiful


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2008)

*Hennett*

"Excellent!  The four of us should have an easier time waiting with some sort of a diversion.  I, also, am not very well versed in the game, but it easily beats being idle while we wait."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2008)

*The Evening*

The meeting ended and the party once again in their shared common area, the party begins to play darts and otherwise amuse themself. About an hour later a large heavy carriage can be heard pulling up to the hotel. Distinct sounds of heavy chests being unloaded can be heard in addition to the odd mufffled curse. 

Everyone who wishes may roll a hear check DC 15.

OCC: Sorry for the delay..been traveling and peddling insurance...


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2008)

*Hennett*

Whatever it is, Hennett hears it (+18 to hear).  His check this time was only a 21, so it's a good thing I put those skill points there! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1528513/


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2008)

*Alvar*

OOC: listen check (1d20+7=19) 

Alvar looks up from the dart board curious.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 16, 2008)

Listen check 20 (rolled 1 and +19, heh)

Ederin is absolutely distracted, however manages to hear something thanks to his training


----------



## Lou (Mar 17, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Alton and his man Marc sit in the corner sipping water and quietly talking about how to recruit a baronet and what to take to the Colony.

[sblock=For the DM]
Alton's Listen check 1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22) 
Marc's Listen check 1d20 → [19] = (19) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 17, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Listen roll for Randal (1d20+4=16) and Seraphina (1d20+13=23) 

Randal and Seraphina are somewhat distracted in a quiet corner, but since there can't be real privacy here, they just huddle together talking quietly about how much can they afford. Until, that is, they perk up at the sound from outside. With her superior training she discerns more details then he, but both are alerted.


OOC: Leif, I thought about refusing the title and using the money for afore mentioned school, but I figured only nobles will rule the land there eventually and it's best to be in the boat from the beginning...

OOC2: would someone please translate this to metrics? Or at least in square miles? Thank you...



> " a land grant intial of 1280 acres with an addiionaly 1280 acres granted every three years for a term of 12 years."


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2008)

*Hennett*

OOC:  Yes, that is a good point about the nobility.  I am glad that I changed my mind about the title now.

RE: Metrics:  1280 acres=518.2186235 hectares.
I wouldn't even know how to go about converting this into square miles, but the square miles are usually only used for measurements of VERY large areas.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 17, 2008)

*Ooc*



> RE: Metrics: 1280 acres=518.2186235 hectares.



Ergo: 1 acre ~= 0,405 hectares: thanks.



> I wouldn't even know how to go about converting this into square miles



Not important, I'm european, we use kilometers, miles are something I know how to work with because of RPG so I could estimate it.

ar = 10m x 10m = 33' x 33'
Hectar = 100 ar = 100m x 100m = 333 feet x 333 feet


So, if we round to 520 hectares, we get about 2,5 by 2 kilometers or 1,5 by 1,5 miles area...


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2008)

OOC:  Neurotic's post makes my head spin.  I'll just take his word for it.

If you ask me, 1,280 acres is about....oh... 1,280 acres?


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 17, 2008)

*Conrad Ironstar (Four Lands - Colony)*

Conrad retires to a seat at a table in the lounge studying the map and pulling out parchment to start scribbling notes. He looks up at the noise from the front of the building.

[sblock=OOC]Listen Check (1d20+8=15)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2008)

*The Colony*

OCC:Sorry for the delay...had posted two days ago but it did not make it to the boards


Listen Rolls 15-19
[sblock]Dammit I told you to be careful with that chest.......   ....... ...   will not be pleased.[/sblock]

Listen roll 20
[sblock]Dammit I told you to be careful with that chest, his highness and his grace will not be pleased[/sblock]

Listen roll 21 +
[sblock]Dammit i told you to be careful with that chest, his higness and his grace will not be pleased after it has come all this way only to find it damaged by your clumsy hands[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hennett*

H's listen check, 1d20+18, is 22. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1534456/ 

"His Highness and His Grace?  Does anyone know why they would be having something that they're keeping in a chest shipped in from a great distance?  It all sounds very odd to me."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2008)

OOC: 

This goes back a bit (I've been having trouble finding time to check in), but 1280 Acres is equivalent to 2 square miles or 5.18 square kilometers.

Here's a link to a site I often find handy for conversions:

http://www.onlineconversion.com/


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2008)

*Next Day*

The party having spent the late evening in games of skill and chance lead to an early morning as knocks set upon their doors at the unheard of hour of 7 am..........as each party member answers his door he finds servants outside with hot water and clean fresh clothing done in the colors of black and grey. "If you will bath good sir, your escourt is waiting to take you out into the city"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

*Alvar*

Waking suddenly from a disturbing dream in which he was a king, but could not remember where his kingdom was Alvar answers the door. He makes himself ready in some haste and dresses in the new clothes, but with his usual weapons and armor.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2008)

*Hennett*

Likewise, Hennett avails himself of a luxurious and thorough, but quick, bath.  Dresses in the offered clothes and then puts on his armor and gear as usual, and joins the party.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

Pandak avails himself of a bath as well, dons his armor and weapons, and makes his way downstairs to the gathering.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 24, 2008)

*Posting*

Guys
They moved my Grandmother to hospice today so posting is going to be sporadic at best for me over the next ten days or so...if we can lets keep the actions simple and direct..and please no multiple question and actions in a post.....that way it will be easier for me to respond quiker....sory for the incovience...


----------



## Lou (Mar 24, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Alton and Marc prepare quickly.  Marc will dress in black to match the black and grey readied for Alton.  They will follow the servants.

[sblock=For the DM]
Alton will cast his usual spells for the day before they leave the room.  Alton will also morph his weapon into a staff.  Marc will prepare as if for a business meeting.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 25, 2008)

*Shopping*

OCC:Anyone else going to go shopping?


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2008)

OOC: shopping?? k-mart or wal-mart?


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 25, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Whatever they just shipped in sounds valuable.

Randal and Seraphina bathe and dress. Having his usual clothes in black, Randal has no problem wearing black and gray. Seraphina dresses in a black and gray dress suitable for walking on the street, but which could quickly be cut do allow better freedom of movement...They both take their weapons, Seraphina's daggers hidden in different folds of the dress and Randal's Voice unstringed used as staff for walking and rapier on his hip. He also puts his armor on, but covers it up with black and gray tabbard.

He then casts Unseen Servant as usual and goes out following the servant.

Seraphina touches the servant's arm briefly. Thank you and thank your Lady for beautiful dress.

OOC: Casts Chain of eyes on the servant (Will save DC 15 to resist, same for any person touched if spell is transferred). Please inform me if he touches anybody more important or any of the guards within the house.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 25, 2008)

Conrad refreshes himself and says his morning prayers before joining the servant and the others for the trip to town. He gears up in his normal gear but does wear the offered clothing for now.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 25, 2008)

Ederin gives a look at the clothes in black and gray and grimaces. He keeps his green and gold colored and feathered clothes. After a moment of though, he changes his mind and takes the new clothes, but puts some green and gold element on the top of them. He issues a sending to his most loyal ally,  informing him of the situation, casts several spells, and then follows the others.

ooc: i'll get onto the cohort and the spell list shortly.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2008)

*Hennett*

Hennett feels a bit strange dressed in black and gray instead of his usual greens and browns.  "Hmph!  Whoever heard of a black and gray forest?" he says as he dresses in his room.  Nevertheless, he keeps his surly opinion to himself and wears the uniform expected.

Hennett suddenly remembers the last time he saw a black and gray forest -- just after a fire!  He hopes this is not an omen.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 29, 2008)

*Occ*

Any one else going or do i move teh action on


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2008)

OOC: Who isn't coming? I think just about everyone put on the black and gray.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 2, 2008)

*Shopping*

The party assembles in the common room all dressed in variations of the black and grey uniform. Awaiting them is a dapper young man also in black in grey with a crimson silk shirt instead of the white linen one the party wears and the thought of "Dandy" appears in each of your minds. "Please allow me to introduce myself" he says  "I am Vicount Dresden Archer and  I have been asked to escourt you about the city...so anywhere you wish to go just tell me and if it is permissiable then I shall be more than happy to escourt you there."

Knowlede Local
Rolls 1 -10
[sblock]As Brightlaw is a large commerical center....early monring and late evening shopping is not unheard of in fact  commerce goes on 24/7 due to the shipping and transportation traffic[/sblock]

Rolls 11 - 15
[sblock]You have heard recently that there have been a few disturbances lately in the streets[/sblock]

Rolls 16 - 19
[sblock]Vaguly your recall that one of the more important gangs have the colors of black and grey in imitation of the Grand Dukes House Colors and they call themselves "The Dukes Own"[/sblock]

Roll 20 +
[sblock]you dimly recall several of the servants gossiping about a street duel and the name of Dresden Archer[/sblock]


OCC:Sorry for the delay..i overlooked several posts etc and things got crazy with grandmother ..hope to be caught up and to get us going once again.....so if i missed anything.....either send me an email on wiki or just put it as a spoiler in your post and i will catch us all up.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2008)

*Hennett*

Hennett got VERY lucky on the knowledge roll! (natural 20, +1)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1547961/


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2008)

*Alvar*

Alvar, having little knowledge of the area decides to wait until someone else suggests a destination. That does not stop him from asking a question or two of the dandy. "And what sort of places are not permissible? Better to know in advance rather than ask and be denied. I suspect my companions and I are not used to having our requests denied."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd say that we are used to have it our way, even if someone denies...but anyway, I'd too like to hear first what would be the areas that we are warmly suggested to not approach mutters Ethranor, somewhat distracted.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2008)

*Hennett*

Hennett says, "Viscount Archer, if there is a druids' grove anywhere nearby, I would like to visit it and  have some time there for solitude and devotion."


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 3, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Knowledge (Local) for Randal and Seraphina (1d20+3=17, 1d20+2=9)

These are ducal colors aren't they? We would like to go see book shops, libraries and museums. And maybe buy few scrolls if available. Are we expecting trouble? I mean we are going out together and with all disturbances lately it is understadable precaution. Just want to know if we can take, hm, side trip if we want to...


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Shopping*

In response to the request the young Vicount says "Good question, good question...you must remain in the city proper and must at least for the next week or so stay away from the wharves and warehouses.....his grace thought that after such a long confiment you gentlmen would like to stretch your legs so to speak....I know of several ladies who can be most charming and accomodating as well as many places that hold games of chance and skill" he says with a somewhat expectant tone.

Addressing in turn Hennett's question he says "No there is not...the old religion is not tolerated here in the southalnds at all and to seek out such would surly give the houds a scent they would follow" 

"and yes indeed they are a variation of his graces colors."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2008)

*Alvar*

Intrigued, but not especially interested in the two offered distraction, Alvar decides to wait and see what others suggest.


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2008)

*Hennett*

"I am not especially interested in your "accomodating ladies," what I would like to do most of all is climb aboard my fathful steed, Beavis, and ride into the wilderness for a day or two.  But I don't suppose that would be permitted, would it?"

OOC:  Hennett is having a crisis of conscience:  his world-view, and the way he has lived his entire life is suddenly under attack.  In order to survive, hopefully even thrive, he fears that he will soon have to undergo a fundamental change.  Expect to notice a scared and confused Hennett soon, who is trying to do just that.  (Hennett's next level will probably not be as a druid.)


----------



## Lou (Apr 4, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Alton exchanges glances with Marc as the conversation between the Viscount and the group show some friction.

Speaking directly to Viscount Archer, Alton says, "My Lord, forgive me, but I was under the impression that we were going on a shopping trip.  I was interested in perusing goods available for purchase.  Goods such as ranching and farming implements--I know little about such items.  I would also be interested in learning the local market prices and varieties of livestocks of various kinds.

If we are to be limited to the city proper, then a library or bookstore would be a pleasant change from our quarters."

[sblock=For the DM]
Alton uses Divine Insight 1/12 for the day, for a 17 on the local knowledge.
Marc is untrained in this skill.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 8, 2008)

*Shopping*

"If you wish to go for a ride there are several riding arena's here in the city that i can escourt you to as well as several riding paths" the young man says then turning to address the other question he says "Yes there are several streets with book sellers book binders etc centered around the various libriaries"

OCC: BACK NOW...thanks for being patient


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2008)

*Hennett*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "If you wish to go for a ride there are several riding arenas here in the city that i can escourt you to as well as several riding paths" the young man says then turning to address the other question he says "Yes there are several streets with book sellers book binders etc centered around the various libriaries"



Hennett frowns, "A _Riding Arena_ sounds like a singularly unpleasant place to be!  I would almost rather take my noble friend and steed for a ride in a privy!  However, these trails that you mention are another matter, entirely.  I would appreciate that very much, and look forward to seeing the chosen trail."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 13, 2008)

*Shopping*

The party having assembled steps out into the bright monring sunshine and is quikcly taken to one of the more modest market areas of the city....shops and tents line the streets in a 101 different varities......


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2008)

*Hennett -- A New Strategy*

"Is there a purveyor of spirits nearby?  I am looking for something special..."


----------



## Lou (Apr 14, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Leaning on his finely made quarterstaff, Alton looks around at the group to learn where others desire to go, wondering if the party is going to split up.  Marc stands behind Alton and surveys the area for possible threats.

[sblock=JA]The staff is Alton's morphing warhammer changed into a less threatening shape.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 14, 2008)

Ederin seems bored and just follows the others along. He just wishes to get on with the business.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 14, 2008)

*Shopping*

The party begins to wander around the market area.....when a distrubance is heard ....as te party turns to see what is happening.......a explosion rocks the small group as it appears to have been centered on the party......reflex save dc 18 for half of 48 points of sonic damage.....

Initative please


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2008)

*Hennett, 37/85 HP, ouch!*

Hennett failed the reflex save (by One!! got a 17) but his initiative is 20. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1563837/ 

Does Hennett see a target at which to direct his pain, frustration, and anger?

"_SOME_body is gonna pay for this!


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 14, 2008)

*Conrad Ironstar AC 21 HP 114 / 114*

Conrad strolls along with the group watching the city as it unfolds around them. He is content to let the others lead the conversation as to destination. He pays particular attention to the condition of the people in the streets noting their apparent financial means and spiritual well being. When the explosion erupts among them, Conrad changes from a drifting watcher to a whirling fountain of energy.

"Up Axes!! Battle is upon us!!!" comes Conrad's booming voice as he whips his axes into guard. The dark ax bursts into flame as the gleaming silver ax chills to the point of frost forming on its surfaces.

[sblock=OOC]Reflex Save (1d20+11=29) No damage due to evasion.
Initiative (1d20+2=4)
Spot Check looking for enemies. (1d20+8=22)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Apr 14, 2008)

*Alton Kanri (HP 61/85; AC 23) ; Marc Jonason (HP 51/99; AC 18)*

As the party drifts through the marketplace, Alton is partially shielded by Marc, who takes the full force of the attack.  As Marc staggers from the attack and draws his long sword, Alton shifts his staff to his off-hand and prepares to cast a spell.  Both Marc and Alton look for the source of the attack.

[sblock=OOC]
Alton saves (DC 18) 1d20+7;1d20+3 → [16,7] = (23) 
Alton initiative       1d20+7;1d20+3 → [2,3] = (5) 

Marc fails (DC 18) 1d20+6; 1d20+3 → [7,6] = (13) 
Marc initiative      1d20+6; 1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7) 

If the source is not immediately seen, Alton will cast _Shield Other_ on Marc.  If the source is immediately seen, Alton will cast _Anyspell (Scorching Ray)_ at the enemies (up to 3).

Marc will use Cover feat, transfering his shield bonus to Alton for the first round. (+4 Alton AC/-4 Marc AC)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

Pandak ducks his head and covers his ears at the first hint of unusual noise, his native Dwarven toughness allowing him to withstand the damage.  Quick as the thought, his axes are in his hands and he's ready for battle.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Reflex Save: 1d20+12=32
Initiative: 1d20+8=26[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2008)

*Alvar*

Alvar, stolling along enjoying the sites manages to react as the explosion starts, sidesteping the blast. A simle appears on his face. "Oh my friends, I thank you for this opportunity. After so much time cooling my heels I have been spoiling for a fight. Today will be a good day!" His rapiers practically leap into his hands as he takes a fencer's stance holding one blade low before him the other high over his head. The keen eyes dart about looking for the source of the blast.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 15, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

OOC: Natural one on save
Reflex saves (Randal, Seraphina) (1d20+12=13, 1d20+8=14) 

OOC: Seraphina has a feat Quick Reconnoiter which allows her free action Spot and Listen Check. Please take these into account and maybe give her enough lee way or bonus to the above roll. IF she saves she takes no damage...

Ring on Seraphina's hand flares as it absorbs magical energy from attack. 
OOC: (10 point of damage)

Spot Checks (Randal, Seraphina Spot and Listen Check before attack; Seraphina Spot Check after attack) (1d20+3=21, 1d20+13=30, 1d20+13=28, 1d20+13=27) 

Initiative for Randal and Seraphina (1d20+4=15, 1d20+8=22) 

Randal grits his teeth in pain, but reacts as experienced veteran, looking for the source of the attack and starting to string his bow. He recites battle poem inspiring his allies to greater effort.

OOC: +3 to hit, damage and saves vs. fear
[sblock=Recitation and Translation]
"Zovi, samo zovi,
Svi će sokolovi za te život dati!

U boj, u boj za narod svoj!
"
sorry for lack of rhyme in english, it reffers to country that should call for young men to defend their homes...people should be something less generic, but I don't know the word. Narod = people from same country, your people

"Call, just call,
All young hawks will give their life for you!

To battle, to battle for your people"
[/sblock]


Seraphina takes out her daggers and dissapears into the crowd.
Hide roll for Seraphina (1d20+13=32)


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ederin Scatterlight, hp 48/72*

There's a flesh of anger in Ederin's eyes at the unexpected attack and the first thing that he says, while dodging by pure luck the bulk of the explosion, is "Complications! Already!". Thankfully, he glimpsed something and managed to take cover besides a cart.

He mutters a few, fast and light words and his entire body dissolves in mist, that is taken by an unnatural wind and blown towards the sky.

ooc: casting wind walk, and then flying 600ft up in the sky. initiative 11


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 16, 2008)

*The Market Battle*

Order of Action
Padrak 26
Bad Guys 1,2 3,4 5 6
Seraphine  22
Henett 20
Alvar  18  (rolled by the DM)
Randal 15
Bad Guys 7,8,9,10, 11 ,12
Ederin  11
Marc 7
Alton 5
Conrad 4

Reacting First, Pardark avoids the blast and readies his axe. As he readies his axe numerous opponets begin to close on the part from all directions and it appears as if the party has walked into an ambush of some sort. Serpahince reacts to the attack but is unable to avoid the burnt of the blast. Having taking the damage she begins to move to a more protected postion as the opponets cose. "Someone is going ot pay for this" Hennet calls out as he readies himself for battle. With a deft move Alvar avoids the blast and quickly produces his rapier...readying himself for combat. Randal looks for the source of attack as he begins to sind and ready his bow. Ederin manages to avoid the blast thanks to a cart and fades from sight. Marc and Alton begin pairing their actions as their opponets close. Conrad the last to react calls out a battel cry and readies his axe.

Actions....


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2008)

*Hennett*

"I knew I should have stayed in my  peaceful forest!"  Dammit!! says Hennett gruffly, as he retreats to I,8 where he takes cover behind the corner of the building and peeks around the corner at the rest of the party. 

OOC:  Where is Beavis (Hennett's animal companion [horse]), btw?  He must be fairly close by.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 16, 2008)

*Ederin Scatterlight HP 48/72*

Ederin arrests his movement and starts descending, while taking a nice look at his attackers. He is trying to find the spellcaster that hurled that sonic spell at him. Spot check 33. If he finds him and there is no civilian or ally around him, he will hurl down a roaring and blazing maximized flame strike (sudden maximize). 36 fire damage, 36 divine damage, Reflexes DC 20 halve. Otherwise, he will cast protection from energy (sonic).


----------



## Lou (Apr 17, 2008)

*Alton Kanri (HP 61/85; AC 23) ; Marc Jonason (HP 51/99; AC 21)*

_OOC:  We're near the end of the round, so this may need to change..._

Marc meets 3 with his long sword swinging, yet stays within 5 ft of Alton.  the first swing slahes deep into the chest of 3, while the second swing cuts(?) into the arm of 3.

Alton casts a spell at 4 and 3, if 3 still stands.  Rays of fire stream from Alton's hand, as he intones the words of power, towards 4 (and 3?), burning them.

[sblock=OOC]
Marc uses Power Attack 2, Dodge v. 3, Combat Expertise 2, and Cover-transfering his shield bonus to Alton (+4 Alton AC/-4 Marc AC).

Marc +13/+8 to hit with long sword and d8+8 damage on a hit on 3. *(actually +10) forgot Weapon Specialization*
1d20+13; 1d20+8 → [17,13] = (30) 
1d20+13; 1d20+8 → [6,8] = (14) 

Damage:
1d8+8; 1d8+8 → [8,8] = (16) * +2 (WS) = 18 *
1d8+8; 1d8+8 → [5,8] = (13) * +2 (WS) = 15 *


Alton cast _Anyspell (Scorching Ray)_ (using a 3rd level arcane slot) at the 4 (2 rays) and 3 (1 ray if standing, otherwise 3 rays v 4)-ranged touch attacks

1d20+12; 1d20+12; 1d20+12 → [2,12] = (14)  v 4
1d20+12; 1d20+12; 1d20+12 → [14,12] = (26) v 4
1d20+12; 1d20+12; 1d20+12 → [17,12] = (29) v 3 if standing, otherwise 4

Fire Damage:
4d6 → [6,4,5,2] = (17) 
4d6 → [3,6,1,5] = (15) 
4d6 → [4,4,1,4] = (13)

Alton's Spells remaining for the day:

Divine Spell Slots
0:6 Resistance, Guidance, Mending, Purify Food & Drink, Purify Food & Drink, Virtue
1:5+1B+1D Bless, Divine Favor, Float, Resurgence, Shield of Faith, Magic Missile + Detect Secret Doors
2:4+1B+1D Divine Insight, Lesser Restoration, Remove Paralysis, Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon + Detect Thoughts
3:4+1B+1D Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Protection from Energy, Prayer, Frost Bite + Anyspell (Sorching Ray 3 4d6 rays L12)
4:3+1D Spell Immunity, Neutralize Poison, Discern Lies + Anyspell (Sorching Ray 3 4d6 rays L12)
5:3+1D Flame Strike ; Raise Dead; Spell Resistance + Break Enchantment
6:2+1D Anyspell (Arcane Sight); Anyspell, Greater (Haste) + Anyspell, Greater (Fireball L12)

Arcane Spell Slots
0:5
1:5+1B
2:5+1B
3:5+1B used 2 GMA, Anyspell (SR) 
4:5+1B 
5:4 
6:2 

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

Reacting with almost supernatural speed to the appearance of the ambushers, Pandak swings his WarAxe _Mayelo Malati_ at one of the thugs as he almost negligently tosses his hand axe _Pukól_ in a backhand motion at another.  Quickly following up, he turns his full attention to his first target and swings twice more in quick succession.  As his motion ends, he extends his right hand and feels a satisfying slap on his palm when _Pukól_ returns to him, ready for action once again.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (WarAxe): 1d20+12=29
To Hit (Thrown Hand Axe): 1d20+15=20

Damage (WarAxe): 1d10+1d6+2=15 (vs. #1)
Damage (Hand Axe): 1d6+2=7 (vs. #2) 

(Almost Forgotten) Follow Up w/ WarAxe: 
To Hit: 1d20+7=17, 1d20+3=14 
Damage (Strike 2): 1d10+1d6+2=9 (vs. #1)
Damage (Strike 3): 1d10+1d6+2=11 (vs. #1) 

So that's a grand total of either 15, 24 or 35  (depending on whether or not a 17 and a 14 hit) vs. #1 and 7 vs. #2.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2008)

*Hennett*

From his sheltered position, Hennett casts _Baleful Polymorph_ at #5
(Save DC 18)


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 17, 2008)

*Conrad Ironstar AC 21 HP 114 / 114*

OOC: You did not put Conrad in the map. I am considering him to be at K18 where the word courtyard is. Also do not see our guide, Viscount Archer, on the map.

"Been cooped up too long now, lad. Let's see how quickly I can limber up to deal with your friends behind me," Conrad comments to attacker number 7 as he brings his axes into play.

[sblock=OOC]
First attacks (1d20+15=24, 1d20+15=23)
Second attacks (1d20+10=24, 1d20+10=21)
Third attacks (1d20+5=22, 1d20+5=16)
Believe 5 possibly 6 hits. Last strike with off-hand was the 16. Not sure of that one.
First damage (1d10+5+1d6=17, 1d10+2+1d6=15) 2 is fire and 5 is cold.
Second damage (1d10+5+1d6=16, 1d10+2+1d6=14) 3 is fire and 6 is cold.
Third damage (1d10+5+1d6=17, 1d10+2+1d6=8) 6 is fire and 1 is cold.
Total damage = 79 (87 if the last off-hand hit.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2008)

OOC: Sorry will try to get a post up tonight. Here were the rolls from last round. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1564720/ Your initiative roll was two better than mine.   
Are the numbers on the map foes? Meaning that Alvar is facing two? Do we know who cast the spell or the direction it came from?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 17, 2008)

*The Market Battle*

The attackers intially appeared as just common market patrons...no idea where the spell caster is...

Sorry about Conrad I will correct it............so many to get ont he map etc...


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 17, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Randal will shoot at opponent #7 unless he can spot the spellcaster.

Seraphina will flank and sneak attack as possible with either ranged attack or melee daggers. If she spots spellcaster she tries to sneak attack him from range using 5 charges from her gauntlet getting dagger +3 magebane of seeking for that one sneak attack.

[sblock=For DM]
Since you didn't say anything about feat exchange, here is suggestion: I replace one of magebane feats with practiced spellcaster does removing four level loss and losing one feat against mages. That way there is no hit to my spellcasting and I get to keep one feat that fits the story (And is minimaly changing character)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2008)

*Alvar*

Rapiers in hand, Alvar steps onto the cart beside him to gain a better view and higher ground vs. his foes. (step to K16) Then with practiced effiency he lays about him with the blades. He attacks his two foes, one with each blade, as easily as a lesser swordsman might fight one. For the foe on his right (2) he delivers three blows including two that cause his blade to scream and add painful bursts of sound. The foe in front of him (8) finds himself marked twice with Alvar's sword, which one blow producing a flash of heavenly light. Alvar's icy stare and powerful blows combine to sap the will to fight from his foes. 


OOC: Primary attacks (1d20+16=35, 1d20+11=18, 1d20+6=25)
Crit checks primary hand (1d20+16=35, 1d20+6=24) 
Damage from three primary hits including two crits (d8 and d4 damage are sonic) (2d6+10+1d4+1d8=28, 2d6+10+1d4+1d8=25, 1d6+5+1d4=8) 
attacks with off hand (1d20+15=35, 1d20+11=20) 
Crit Check off-hand (1d20+15=19)
damage off-hand from one hit and one crit (2d6+14=23, 1d6+7=12) and an extra damage and a DC:14 will save or be blinded if evil (3d6=11) 
Resonding blow feat=Whenever you deal a critical hit using a melee
weapon with which you are proficient, your opponent must succeed
on a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Cha
modifier) or cower for 1 round. In Alvar's case that means a DC:21 will save for each or the character is frozen in fear and can take no actions. A cowering character takes a -2 penalty to Armor Class and loses her Dexterity bonus (if any).
Foe 2 also needs to make 2 DC:15 Fort saves or be slowed by the slow burst property of the slow burst property of the primary Rapier. 
Alvar is Armor class 23 vs. 2 and AC25 vs. 8


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2008)

*Market Battle*

Order of Action
Padrak 26
Bad Guys 1,2 3,4 5 6
Seraphine 22
Henett 20
Alvar 18 (rolled by the DM)
Randal 15
Bad Guys 7,8,9,10, 11 ,12
Ederin 11
Marc 7
Alton 5
Conrad 4

With an almost neglectent toss of his hand axe Padrak hits one of his opponets while following thru with a swing with his main axe against another. In a shower of blood both opponets drop as the dwarven forged weapons bite deep. The first group of assaliant lash out with cheap long swords against Alton, Mark and Ederin scoring hits of Mark and Ederin for 2 and 1 point of damage repectly. Serpahina moves to engage but is stunned into imobility as a purplish haze surronds here. (Save vs Fort dc 24 or be paralized for 5 rounds)
Hennet backpedals and moves towards cover as the rest of the party continues the fight. Alvar moves forward to engage two opponets only to find his first opponet felled by the bite of a dwarven axe. Refocusing his attacks with several quick riposts and an assulant (8)falls at his feet. Randal brings his bow to bear and loses a shaft at an oppoent  ( I need to hit rolls and damage rolls) but misses. The second group of foes close upon the party under the cover of firey misself which reach out and strike Alvar, Conrad and Ederin for 10 points of force damage each. As the combat reorients itself a sudden colum of blazing fire descends from the heaven covering a 20 x 20 area from which cries can be heard (Yellow area on map). With fire and sword Marc and Alton meet their attackers and the combination proves fatal as their two opponets fall to their combined might. Slow to react Conrad at last brings yet another dwarven axe to attack the assualnts and in a flurry of blows, the last one being a neat underhanded swing his foe crumples bleeding from at least 4 perhaps 6 bloody axe bites.

For Ederin
[sblock]You spot what you think is one or two assilants in the yellowed out area and unleash your attack[/sblock]

For Randal
[sblock]Okay but no more tweaks or changes...it is unfair to the other players.....[/sblock]

New Map


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2008)

*Red Number*

OCC: Forgot to note that then red numbers on the map are dead attakcers.


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2008)

*Hennett*

OOC:  I never intended to move back that far away from the combat.  Anyway, as soon as I saw my friends turning to do battle, I would have stopped and joined in.  I'd say that I would have ended up in K14, if that 's ok.  From that point, Hennett will cast _Baleful Polymorph_ on #10, turning him into a cute bunny rabbit.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 20, 2008)

ooc: Ehm..I am flying high in the air, so they shouldn't be able to hit me with melee attacks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

Quickly surveying the layout of his allies, Pandak moves a few feet to the South and launches _Pukól_ at an outlying foe, attempting to take him down before he can engage the group.

[sblock=Actions and Rolls]Move to H18 and throw hand axe at Foe #12.

To Hit: 1d20+13=30
Damage:  1d6+2=3[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2008)

*Alvar*

Alvar leaps from the back of the cart over Seraphina's head and lands back on the ground (K18). From there he uses his Rapier for a quick thrust (1d20+19=32) (at 11, or 6 or 10 depending on who is still standing) that finds the mark (1d6+5+1d4=8).


----------



## Lou (Apr 20, 2008)

*Alton Kanri (HP 61/85; AC 23) ; Marc Jonason (HP 85/99; AC 21)*

Watching their immediate opponents fall, Alton takes 5-foot step to the north, while Marc takes a 5-foot step to the south, putting Marc on the south side of Alton, but still within 5 feet.

Alton calls upon the power of the light, "Be healed of your serious wounds."  Alton heals Marc of some of his injury.  Marc looks over the battle scene to the south, engaging 5 if he is within range.

Both Alton and Marc look for the spell caster and for the location of the Viscount.

[sblock=JA]
Alton spontaneously casts _Cure Serious Wounds _ in place of _Frost Bite _ (which is not a 3rd level spell anyway so it's out of place).  Alton grabs his rod and touches Marc, maximizing the spell (1/3 for the day), curing Marc of 36 points of damage.  49+36=85 HP

Marc will continue his previous attack/defense stance, changing the Dodge to 5:

Marc uses Power Attack 2, Dodge v. 5, Combat Expertise 2, and Cover-transfering his shield bonus to Alton (+4 Alton AC/-4 Marc AC).

Marc +13/+8 to hit with long sword and d8+10 damage on a hit on 5.

1d20+13; 1d20+8 → [18,13] = (31) 
1d20+13; 1d20+8 → [2,8] = (10) 

Damage:

1d8+10; 1d8+10 → [2,10] = (12) 
1d8+10; 1d8+10 → [5,10] = (15)


Alton's Spells remaining for the day:

Divine Spell Slots
0:6 Resistance, Guidance, Mending, Purify Food & Drink, Purify Food & Drink, Virtue
1:5+1B+1D Bless, Divine Favor, Float, Resurgence, Shield of Faith, Magic Missile + Detect Secret Doors
2:4+1B+1D Divine Insight, Lesser Restoration, Remove Paralysis, Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon + Detect Thoughts
3:4+1B+1D Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Protection from Energy, Prayer, Frost Bite (CSW) + Anyspell (Sorching Ray 3 4d6 rays L12)
4:3+1D Spell Immunity, Neutralize Poison, Discern Lies + Anyspell (Sorching Ray 3 4d6 rays L12)
5:3+1D Flame Strike ; Raise Dead; Spell Resistance + Break Enchantment
6:2+1D Anyspell (Arcane Sight); Anyspell, Greater (Haste) + Anyspell, Greater (Fireball L12)

Arcane Spell Slots
0:5
1:5+1B
2:5+1B
3:5+1B used 2 GMA, Anyspell (SR) 
4:5+1B 
5:4 
6:2 



[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 20, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Seraphina : HP 37/75
Seraphina sneaked under the wagon only to freeze in place helplessly watching Alton and Marc take over.
Fort save DC 24 for resisting paralysis (1d20+7=9)


Randal Lucius Stormweaver
[sblock=For DM]
No problem. I'm sorry I took too little time for reading and understanding feats I took. I had some deadlines lined up and at home I don't have time for playing. It won't happen again and thank you for your understaing.
[/sblock]

Attack rolls vs. #7 (1d20+22=27, 1d20+17=21, 1d20+12=29) 

Damage from attacks vs. #7 (1d8+9+6=22, 1d8+9+6=21, 1d8+9+6=21) +6 is sonic damage, if target is resistant remove from total

If opponent drops from one of those above Randal targets source of magic missiles. Randal moves toward Seraphina.


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 21, 2008)

*Conrad Ironstar AC 21 HP 104 / 114*

Conrad curses as his concentration slips away along with his spell. He steps forward to cover the unmoving Seraphina and prepares to attack opponents 6 & 11 next round.

[sblock=Randal] Conrad dropped opponent #7 last round. The opponents marked with red numbers are the ones the party has already dropped. Check the updated map a few posts back.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Concentration Check (1d20+11=17)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 22, 2008)

*Market Battle*

OCC: Sorry Nightbreeze your right....remove the damage.....i will move the action along when you get you post up.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 22, 2008)

Ederin looks down, frowning. He slowly starts moving his hands and mumbling something, but nothing happens.

[sblock=JA]
Ederin prepares an action: if he sees the spellcaster, or a tight group of dangerous foes, he flamestrikes them again: Reflex 20 halve, 22 divine damage, 22 fire damage[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 22, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

OOC: You are right Draco, sorry guys.

Randal targets #12, #9 and #11 in that order, shooting at one until he drops then going to another. If any of these turns to be spellcaster he gets Randals full attention while Voice of the Dead hums in tune with his song.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2008)

*Market Battle*

Order of Action
Padrak 26
Bad Guys 1,2 3,4 5 6
Seraphine 22
Henett 20
Alvar 18 (rolled by the DM)
Randal 15
Bad Guys 7,8,9,10, 11 ,12
Ederin 11
Marc 7
Alton 5
Conrad 4

Continuing the fight, Padrak lauches his hand axe and scores a glancing blow against one of the fringe attackers. The first set of oppents appear to hold their action. Raising his hand Henett causes a greenish wave of energy to engulf 10 and when it dissipates a cute furry little bunny begins to scamper around the market. Leaping to the defense of Seraphina, Alvar lauches an attack against 11 and scores a successful hit. Bringing his bow to bear, Randal lauches three quick arrows at 12 and makes a pin cushion of him. Like their fellows before the second group of attackers hold their actions. Once again a colume of flame comes down upon the 20x20 area that was subjected to it's cleansing powers the previous rounds. As the fire clears..two charred figures can be seen laying on the ground. Alton uses the time to heal Marc who then launches and attack and drops his foe. Conrad moves to support the frozen Serpahine.

OCC: I will update and post the map tonight..sorry did not have it on this laptop.

For Ederin
[sblock]sensing the use of magic from the 20x20 area, you uleash your attack against them.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 25, 2008)

Still involved in the combat..the party can hear the distinct sounds of many people coming quickly towards the market.

OCC: Updated map


----------



## Lou (Apr 25, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Alton uses the time to heal Marc who then launches and attack and drops his foe.




Marc killed 5, so he should be in red.

Are only 6, 9, and 11 alive?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 25, 2008)

*Yes*

Yes 6 9 and 11 are the only ones alive and enganging in combat


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2008)

*Hennett*

"Hold!" cries Hennett.  "Will ye yield or must we slay you last three men also?"
[sblock=JA]Why do you keep moving Hennett totally out of the action?  Can he not be where I asked?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2008)

OOC: Pandak moved to H18 so he should be a bit south and west of his current position.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2008)

*Alvar*

OOC: Assuming they don't take Hennet's call for surrender...

Alvar (at K18) puts his blades into blurring motion as he attacks the adjacent foes, blade for each. 


OOC: Attacks on 6 Primary attacks (1d20+18=37, 1d20+13=20, 1d20+8=28) 
primary crit checks (1d20+22=38, 1d20+12=22)
damage for two crits primary (2d6+10+1d4+1d8=25, 2d6+10+1d4+1d8=27) 
damage regular hit primary (1d6+5+1d4=10) 
Foe 6 needs to make two DC:15 Will saves or be slowed. 
Attacks on 11
Off hand attacks vs. 11 (1d20+18=29, 1d20+13=15) 
Off hand damage (1d6+3=4)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

Pandak will continue his move to confront Foe #9 (I think that's the one he threw at last round).  He'll close and swing with his WarAxe (I'll roll the attack tomorrow) assuming they don't surrender.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 27, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Randal moves north toward Seraphine, shooting new volley of arrows, this time at opponent right of the one he slew. He pauses for only a moment to see if they yield before unleashing hell upon poor soul.

OOC: Please roll for me, JA. Attacks #9 as stated earlier if #12 dropped and then #11 if #9 drops. Same attack/damage rolls, if more then 30' then -1 on to hit and damage...


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2008)

*Occ*

Leif
[sblock]no i just forgot to update his position on the map..something i also did with Conrad at the beginng.....sorry sometimes it just gets a little too confusing in the rush to get a post up....[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Leif
> [sblock]no i just forgot to update his position on the map..something i also did with Conrad at the beginng.....sorry sometimes it just gets a little too confusing in the rush to get a post up....[/sblock]



[sblock=JA]it's cool, I just thought maybe I had angered the DM deity or something. [/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 29, 2008)

*Conrad Ironstar AC 21 HP 104 / 114*

Conrad glares at the two opponents in front of him and pauses to see if they surrender.

"You'd best do as he says and surrender. Me Axes are thirsty and you would not like them drinking from you."

[sblock=OOC]Since Conrad is the last in the round, he merely pauses enough to see if they are continuing to fight. If the opponents don't stop and surrender, he will continue his attacks on them.

+15 / +10 / +5 with each hand.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

Unless his foe surrenders and/or throws down his weapons, Pandak will swing away with his war axe.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit: 1d20+12=20
Damage: 1d10+1d6+2=13[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Apr 29, 2008)

*Alton Kanri (HP 61/85; AC 23) ; Marc Jonason (HP 85/99; AC 21)*

Alton and Marc holds their attacks, looking around for additional foes.

[sblock=JA]
Alton Spot Check 1d20+2 → [8,2] = (10)
Marc Spot Check 1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14) 
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 29, 2008)

*Battle in the Market*

Reacting quickly to finish up their attackers, who do not surrender, the party makes quick work of them. As the last foes falls...heavy footsteps can be heard coming from the western entrance and blue and silver surcoated soliders, perhaps 20, start pouring into the market. A young officer calls out "Drop you weapons and stay where you are"


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Reacting quickly to finish up their attackers, who do not surrender, the party makes quick work of them. As the last foes falls...heavy footsteps can be heard coming from the western entrance and blue and silver surcoated soliders, perhaps 20, start pouring into the market. A young officer calls out "Drop you weapons and stay where you are"



OOC:  Hennett never drew any weapon!

"Pardon me, officer, I seem to have been caught in the midst of this unseemly fracas totally against my will!  I have struck no blow in anger, nor even loosed my weapon from its sheath.  I pray that I may be permitted to continue about my business in town unimpeded.  I wouldn't want to have to trouble the Lord of the Town to convene a Noble's Court!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2008)

*Alvar*

Dropping instantly behind the nearest cart or other obstruction, Alvar calls upon his Bardic magic and vanishes. 

OOC: [sblock=DM]Casts invisibility on himself and slips quietly out of the way to see what happens next.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 30, 2008)

*Conrad Ironstar AC 21 HP 104 / 114*

Conrad glances at his axes snuffing out the elemental magics and puts them back on their hangars. Turning to the soldiers, Conrad replies with a firm and commanding air.

"Nay. You do not treat weapons with such disrespect as to drop them. I will however put them away. What manner of town do you protect here that you allow visitors to be accosted this way?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

Pandak kneels at the side of his last attacker and casually wipes his blades clean before returning them to his baldric.  He then stands quietly and allows the druid and the elder dwarf to continue dealing with the guards.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 30, 2008)

Ederin suppresses his grimace when his companions kill the last ambusher before he could unleash the third flame strike. Then, hearing the words of the officer, he cocks his head and thinks _"could it be...that the real ambush was not this unworthy fight, but the accusations by the guards...getting us on trial would only hinder our mission. Then there is really a serious enemy...but is he someone from this city or a foreigner?". _

Then he, still in the form of a cloud, quickly vanishes from sight, hiding above the nearest rooftop. Thanks to his amazing senses, he thinks that he should be able to hear what the others are saying.


----------



## Lou (Apr 30, 2008)

*Alton Kanri (HP 61/85; AC 23) ; Marc Jonason (HP 85/99; AC 21)*

"Put away your sword, Marc.  The city guard will defend us now." says Alton, loud enough for the officer to hear.  Turning directly to the officer, Alton says, "His Grace will surely not be pleased to hear that guests of his house were assaulted in the market.  It is a sad day when a man of the cloth must have his bodyguard with him in order to buy supplies.  We were being accompanied by Lord Archer....  He must have chased one of our attackers.  I don't see him."

Turning to others in the group, Alton grandstands, "Is anyone injured and in need of healing?  As a man of the cloth, I can ignore my own wounds to tend to those in greater need during this time of treachery."  Marc senses the ploy and speaks up, "Please don't overexert yourself so soon after that explosion," while reaching out to take Alton's arm to help maintain Alton's balance as he moves.


----------



## Neurotic (May 2, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

As last opponent drops, Randal unstrings his bow turning him again back to walking aid. He approaches Seraphina just as she unfreezes and casts Glibness on himself. He holds Seraphina close as he speaks to the guards.

"This is sad day for his Grace to see that his guests cannot be safe on the streets even with Lord Archer in attendance and his diligent guards only seconds away. Me and my fiance were out with friends shopping, browsing for things needed for the wedding and we were rudely interrupted by this ... unfortunate incindent.

Nobody seems to be seriously injured so, if I might suggest, you take this miscreants into custody and leave us to our business. And we won't say anything but praise for diligence and fast response of his guard. Hmm?"

Diplomacy roll(1d20+26=45+3=48) Bluff (1d20+45=53) OOC: Added three to Diplomacy roll (forgot Vest of Legend effect)

OOC: Bow is still held in Randal's hands altough as staff (unstringed) everybody gets subsonic inspiration of courage nearly minute more...(9 rounds)


----------



## J. Alexander (May 9, 2008)

*Market Battle*

As the party begins to address the soilders the arcane casters in the group begin to detect the presence of something not natural. From his vantage point of Ederin sees two dark figures but before he can shout a word of warning an explosion once again rocks the market In a brilliant flash of fire and with huge pressure waves buffeting eveyone the party manages to keep it's feet wheas the guards and carts are thrown about the square. Broken and bleeding bodies can be seen everywhere.

Actions"


OCC: Sorry for the abrupt ending guys..i have lost my train of thought in regards to all the games etc so thought it best to start afresh in an encounter.....been a rought 8 weeks here for me but I hope to be back in a good frame of mind and ready to go full force by Saturday....and for your patient understanding everyone gets 5k in ep.


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2008)

*Hennett*

OOC:  Hennett goes off to the side where he can't be seen, ad casts _Cure Critcal Wounds_ on himself, curing 40 points. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1591247/   Hennett will then check to see who else needs healing.


----------



## Lou (May 9, 2008)

*Alton Kanri (HP 61/85; AC 23) ; Marc Jonason (HP 85/99; AC 21)*

Alton turns his head and looks around, sensing the arcane disturbance, just before the explosion rocks the crowd.  Alton says, "Marc, see if any of our group needs assistance."  Alton turns back to the guard captain to render aid to him.  "Captain, are you alright?  Do you need healing?"

Marc hesitates, looking around for the source of the new attack.  He is not used to leaving Alton's side.

OOC:  Alton wants to get the guard on our side by healing the captain of his wounds, so he can see to his men.


----------



## Neurotic (May 9, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

*Randal AC 17; HP 78/124; F 10; R 12; W 10;
Seraphina AC ;HP 67/75; F 7; R 8; W 9;*

Randal looks out searching for the source of the spells, while Seraphina rolls with the explosion coming into crouch behind overturned vagon also looking for the source.

Randal's spot (1d20+3=4); Seraphina's spot before explosion (1d20+13=21); Seraphina's spot after explosion (1d20+13=24) 

Randal steps close and touches Seraphina weaving his magics, soft glow easing some of her wounds and then strings his bow again. He instructs his unseen servant to drag any unconcious person under cover of overturned vagons or walls, whatever is closest.

Cure Serious Wounds for Seraphina (3d8+12=28) 

She concentrates briefly, her eyes flashing blue, revealing to her magical auras in the vicinity.
OOC: casting arcane sight (class ability).
Here we go again!

-----------------
Spells per day left:
Randal: 2/5/3/2/3
Seraphina: 0/2/1


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 9, 2008)

Ederin grins, finally given the possibility to unleash his frustration. A third column of fire descends on the two dark-clad figures, revealing to the others their position.

ooc: flame strike, DC 20, 25 fire damage, 24 divine damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2008)

*Pandak*

Pandak will roll with the force of the explosion, actually _not_ keeping his feet but ending up on his face.  After sureptitiously grinding some small rocks against his cheeks to create a few scratches and dirty up his face, he'll sit up slowly, acting as though he is stunned.


----------



## Neurotic (May 9, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

As divine fire points out the attackers, Randal points his hand and the ring with his insignia flashes and sparks. In the next instant two figures on the roof top are surrounded by electric blue glow that flashes as occasional miniature lightning hits the attackers.

Damage to attackers on the roof ([3,6,2,5,3] = (19), [1,2,3,2,4] = (12)) 

OOC: As I won't post over the weekend, fit Randal as needed in initiative next. He will support the others with the bow and inspire courage or greatness as needed (for the moment, bow still hums with inspire courage +3). Seraphina will try to sneak attack from distance if possible by throwing her daggers...and stealing as many spells and spell effects as possible doing probably only 1d6 sneak damage, but removing spell or spells from targets...she can steal at most 5th level spell of no more then 13th caster level...

OOC2: ring effect: faerie fire (negates blur, concealment, invisibility and displacement; lasts for 12 minutes) + 1d6 lightning damage per round for five rounds...


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2008)

*Alvar*

Moving unseen. Alvar seeks to move toward the casters, but not getting close enough to get caught in any of the area of effect spells being tossed about. He moves to try and get a better look at them.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 10, 2008)

*Aftermath*

As the party reviews the torn apart market a third colume of fire descends on an area clost to one of the exits...and when it dissaptes two crumpled figures are revealed on the ground. Screams and shouting can not be heard all around the market district but there is no officaial presence as of yet. As the party begins checking the bodies of all the wounded it appears as if each one has sufferd a motral wound and it is a matter of minutes before they die. Those experinced in healing can tell from the lack of blood that they must have sufferd serious internal injuries that only one of the great healing spells would have any effect,


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2008)

*Alvar*

Moving close to one of the dwarves and any other party members close enough to hear, Alvar speaks though he remains unseen. "We've been set up. Let's return to the inn in haste. Who ever is behind this wants to incriminate us."  

OOC: Alvar will leave the area looking for a replacement for his garment, anything in a different color. He'll move to an empty alley and drop the invisibility swap clothes and procede to the inn.


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2008)

*Hennett*

Hennett QUIETLY says, "Take me with you, Alvar!"


----------



## Dracomeander (May 13, 2008)

*Conrad Ironstar AC 21 HP 104 / 114*

Conrad examines the area and the wounded quickly to determine if he is capable of helping anyone. Seeing them beyond the ability of the magics he has prepared, Conrad begins moving with Alvar trying to gather the rest of the group. Conrad responds to Alvar's comment.

"Aye, lad, that much was obvious from the first attack. But I don't think these folk have any idea just how much trouble trying to pin a frame up like this on us is bound to cause. Still, I think our little site seeing and shopping trip is a bust. Time to regroup and renoegotiate form a position of stength."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 13, 2008)

*The Market*

As the party begiins to reassemble, in the background can be heard very faintly over the crowd the hue and cry  "Make way, Make way for the "Inquitors"


----------



## Lou (May 13, 2008)

*Alton Kanri (HP 61/85; AC 23) ; Marc Jonason (HP 85/99; AC 21)*

Hearing the calls to 'make way', Alton suggests, "Let's move the other way.  I detest inquisitors!"

Alton and Marc start moving quickly away from the calls.


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 13, 2008)

Ederin snickers "Inquisitor, ihihih. I am really tempted to speak with him". His eyes are filled with mischief, but for the moment he keeps high and hidden.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

_OK, discretion is the better part of valor . . . or he who fights and runs away . . . or something like that.  Either way, I'm gettin' outta here._

And suiting action to thought, Pandak staggers out of the square (feigning disorientation/confusion) and into an alley in a direction other than that from whence the hue and cry are coming - preferably one at right angles to it rather than directly away.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

*Hennett*

Hennett will follow Pandak's lead, but go in the opposite direction, he's going 90 degrees one way, and I'm going 90 degrees the other way.


----------



## Neurotic (May 15, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Randal casts Message connecting all friends that he can see. Randal then gathers Seraphina and casts invisibility on her. He turns once more to see if any of his companions need dissapearing and then casts invisibility on himself. They move away from the commotion, hide into some alcove. While Randal _Prestigitate _ them into pristine state, Seraphina stands guard.

"What say you that we gather at some other point in town instead of going back to prison? We can talk for a time without being monitored before we make our way back. Seraphina and I will be going to Storm's shelter, an inn not far from our current residence. If any of you is flying you might try to keep an eye on the events here or on us downhere making back. Try to stay in pairs. Master Dwarves, as we are in human city it might be wise to find human companion so you don't run into 'normal' guard trouble."

OOC: Randal has one more invisibility if anyone needs it.

-----------------
Spells per day left:
Randal: 1/5/1/2/3
Seraphina: 0/2/1


----------



## J. Alexander (May 18, 2008)

*Market Battle*

As the party moves away from the market the observe the young noble walking quietly around the fallen falls before exitinig the square...when he leaves he says aloud "The Inn of the Scarlet Wench ...thirty minutes"

Okay you guys have a chance say three or four posts to do a little mini solo or smaller group action as you move to the rally point..who is going with whom....


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2008)

*Hennett*

Hennett will keep an eye on Alvar and try to meet up with him a couple of blocks away from where the battle occurred.  If Alvar is not immediately present, Hennett will go back to the inn and look for him there.  If Alvar does not show up quickly, then Hennett will ask directions to The Scarlet Wench, and make his way there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2008)

*Pandak*

Pandak spends the 30 minutes making sure he's not followed.  

_Were I human, this would be easy!  Unfortunately, in this place I can't really blend in, so . . ._

Once he's out of the square and away slips into an alley and cleans his face, and makes his way via alleys and backways to the aforementioned tavern.  At some point he'll make certain he's not observed, and take to the rooftops - staying low so he's never silhouetted against the sky - to finish his journey to the tavern.  Once within a block or so of the tavern he finds a suitable roost from which to watch the place as the others file in - making sure they aren't followed and watching for anything suspicious.


----------



## Lou (May 19, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Alton looks for the dwarves to see if either Pandak or Conrad are in sight, to possibly accompany them, so one or both are not alone in the human city while Inquisitors are out and about.

[sblock=for JA, conditional actions]  If Alton sees either Pandak or Conrad, he will motion for one or both to come with Alton and Marc.  

If one or both does, then they will move away from the square together.  

If neither is in sight, and no one else motions to them, Alton and Marc move off into the alleys, heading straight out away from the square, away from the calls of the Inquisitors.

Once out of sight of the square, Alton will cast _Prestidigitation_ to remove blood, dirt, etc. from the persons, clothes, and items of Alton, Marc, and anyone who accompanies them.  Alton's warhammer remains morphed into a fine walking staff.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 19, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

After about a minute or so, Randal finishes with cleaning of dust, blood and other unpleasantries from the encounter. He then changes clotches color, Seraphina get dark red dress and his tunic goes to dark blue, with dark red boots that match Seraphina's dress. His hair changes to red. Cloak stays black with lightning motive. He will maintain his concentration on the effect for about 15 minutes until they are well away from the square. To all appearances they are only a couple strolling through the city.

They will go to the Inn of the Scarlet Wench, stopping once they get to about a block from there. Finding sheltered spot, they huddle close. There, Randal lets his concentration slip and they return to their normal appearance.

Make sure no body follows me inside. Stay hidden, tell me if something that needs attention happens. Call for help if you need any. _Message_ will last for about an hour more. You can talk in whisper to most of our companions once they are in range. If nothing happens in about 20 minutes come inside and sit somewhere close where you can listen in. Take the invisibility, it might come handy...
Randal kisses Seraphina and as he moves away toward the inn she speaks...
As always, you worry too much. Even if somebody wanted us framed or delayed, the action failed. It will take some time for them to find us and organize effective counter measures. And I can take care of myself. You really should stop treating me as little girl I was. And thank you for the spell.
Seraphina kisses him back, taking the spell offered into her memory. She hides in an ally and observes the world around, keeping eyes out for company.

Hide check for Seraphina(1d20+13=24); Listen check (1d20+13=25); Spot check (1d20+13=18)


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2008)

*Alvar*

With a half and hour to kill Alvar will make a quick survey of the area. _This was a careful attack, our enemy must have had a place nearby from which this attack was launched. They may have had a point to regroup as well._  Scanning the area as if he were planning the attack he considers the points his enemy must have used. _And so the hunted becomes the hunter_  he thinks wryly. 

OOC: He doesn't necessarily expect to find the enemy, most of them are toast anyway, but a clue or bit of understanding would be considered a success. Alvar will welcome any of the others who joins in his quest, but he will be wary of turning his back on them at this point.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2008)

*Hennett*

OOC:  Hennett will assist Alvar in his inspection of the area.


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Hennett will assist Alvar in his inspection of the area.




OOC: Excellent! I should think the ranger good at spotting ambush locations.


----------



## Dracomeander (May 24, 2008)

With Alvar invisible, Conrad takes each axe up individually to clean them before restoring them to their true carry position as he moves to join Alton.

"Well, I can't say the events of the morning inspire a lot of trust in me for the security of any venture we might consider here. Shall we see if there are more peaceful environs to continue our discussions?"


OOC: Sorry for the delay. I thought my post went through a couple of days ago, but I guess my connection failed in mid-post.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2008)

Pandak
[sblock]Quickly leaving the area, Pankdak easily finds a spot atop a stairwell in a side alley that allows him to observe the main entrance as well as one side entrace to the Scarlet Wench. The crowd he see is more or less disreputable in a refined way......he strongly suspects that this is a gaming house as well as brotherl frequented by young and rowdy nobles.[/sblock]

Alton and Marc and Conrad
[sblock]In the confusion of the escape, Alton, Marc and Conrad miss connecting with the other party members. Using magic to change their overall apperance, they soon blend in with the normal market crowd.[/sblock]


Randal
[sblock]In the confuison of the escape and with no real prior planning, Randal misses the opportuinty to catch up with his party members. Making his plans he soon finds himselfe well away from the market. Taking up their postions they both begin following their stated course of actions.[/sblock]


Hennet and Alvar
[sblock]Combining forces the two begin to search the area with a practiced eye. From their quick inspection it seems most likely that the staging areas for the attack were side alleyways  and they do spot several  rooftop dormer windows that would have provided an excellent vantage point to track the party as it made it's way to the market.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 24, 2008)

Ederin spends the next half an hour scanning the crowd for someone who may look suspicious, and spying him from the distance. Then he will ask directions for the tavern and head there.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2008)

*Alvar*

Once the likely alleyways are noted, Alvar will look around for any clues there. 

OOC: Search and Spot checks (1d20+7=23, 1d20+6=20)


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2008)

*Seperation*

Ederin
[sblock]taking his time and scanning the crowd from his on high vantage point, Ederin notes numerous people of interest sniffing around the scene...the most obvious being a black robed inquisiotr with a squad of church troops. The others appear to be single observers....taking note of the battel and the damage it inflicted upon the market.[/sblock]

Alvar
[sblock]Looking at the obivious alleys, Alvar does stumble across one dead beggar type. He has been neatly garroted.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2008)

*Alvar*

Now that he knows which alley, Alvar will take a look at dormer windows, balconies and such trying to identify one that might allow one to see the market, its approach and the alley or at least the mouth of the alley.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2008)

*Hennett*

Having seen the dormer windows from the alley with Alvar, Hennett will check the positions of the dormer windows with him, and, if they spot a likely candidate to be the place from which the attack was coordinated, then Hennett says, "Let's note down that address, and then later, when the heat has died down some, we should take the rest of the group and investigate that building."


----------



## Lou (May 25, 2008)

*Alton Kanri and Marc*

[sblock=for Conrad and JA]
Alton responds, "I agree.  Someone is putting us in the middle of a war.  But who are we between?  Is it D'Shai operatives or some local vendetta?  We need to reach the _Scarlet Wench_."  Alton hesitates for a moment.

[sblock=for JA]
Does Alton "know" where the Scarlet Wench is, using his Divine Insight, Knowledge-Local 17?

Divine Insight-11 uses left for the day
[/sblock]

[Alton may 'know' where the _Scarlet Wench_ is]
"We should go this way, " pointing in the direction of the Scarlet Wench.

[otherwise]
"We need to ask for directions to the Scarlet Wench.  Marc, you should do it.  It could be strange for Conrad or me to ask, in case it's a place of ill-repute."

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Having seen the dormer windows from the alley with Alvar, Hennett will check the positions of the dormer windows with him, and, if they spot a likely candidate to be the place from which the attack was coordinated, then Hennett says, "Let's note down that address, and then later, when the heat has died down some, we should take the rest of the group and investigate that building."




"You are assuming there will be a chance to come back later. I'm not so sure we'll get one. Besides I suspect our adversary is long gone, but perhaps you are correct and the address will give us a clue. Either way, I want to learn as much as we can while we have the chance. Which window looks right to you?"


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 25, 2008)

With his exceptional hearing, Ederin will eavesdrop the Inquisitor and then will head to the tavern. 

ooc: sorry, I am in a hurry because of the finals, no time to post extensive actions.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 25, 2008)

*To the Scarlet Wench*

OCC:   Good luck with Finals...............

Ederin
[sblock]With his exceptional hearing Ederin eavesdrops on the Inquistor as he goes about his business..."Yes  dark magic....very dark......as well as divine power.....most interesting...perhaps they were right  some priest has fallen in league with foul powers.........and the carnage.....something is not right.....and one witness is swearing that there were to foul short demons around also engaged in the fight....we must investigage.......start your search in a ten block area....if necessary we will seal the city....[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2008)

*Hennett*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "You are assuming there will be a chance to come back later. I'm not so sure we'll get one. Besides I suspect our adversary is long gone, but perhaps you are correct and the address will give us a clue. Either way, I want to learn as much as we can while we have the chance. Which window looks right to you?"



Hennett scans the windows, picks out the most likely candidate, and says, "That one?"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 29, 2008)

*The Scarlet Wench*

Having completed their scouting etc. the party more or less assembles back at the Scarlet Wench

Who wants to arrive first etc


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

*Hennett, Gestalt Ranger/Druid*

Hennett will defer to Alvar's preference.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2008)

*Pandak*

Pandak will wait at his vantage point until all of the others have arrived, then watch for a few minutes more to ascertain that none were followed.

[sblock=Skill Roll]Spot Check (1d20+10=27)[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 30, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Randal and Seraphina came more or less straight to Scarlet Wench. Randal entered almost immediatelly. He tried to avoid usual attention he got, both from envious men and appreciative women, by using prestidigitation to concentrate on drab clothcing and unassuming face.
He drops it once he is seated.

OOC: this requires concentration and is not really true illusion, so I assume anybody coming close will see through it.

He sat at long table and ordered combination of beer and wine that he learned each of companions preferred.

If possible, he sat with his back to the wall and small table nearby (for Seraphina and Marc).

"Seraphina, when you see Alton and Marc, send them a message to come separate, you and Marc should be "couple" nearby. Assuming, of course, that whomever summoned us here doesn't know everyone."

Randal starts humming to himself, quiet droning surrounding him, lulling those around him into stupor.

OOC: subsonic fascinate effect - Will DC 35 to resist it; affects 6 creatures; Randal targets those not already engaged in some activity (ignoring drunks and those in larger groups); affects silent pairs and singles; to those who fail their save -4 Listen, Spot and other reactionary skill checks

Spot check for any suspicious activity or persons at the Inn (1d20+3=11).
Concentration check for illusion (1d20+12=23).
Perform (Singing) (1d20+20=35)


----------



## Lou (May 31, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

As Alton, Marc, and Conrad reach sight of the _Scarlet Wench_, Alton turns to Marc, "Go make the arrangements we discussed and meet me at the northern- and eastern-most edge of the docks each of the next three days at 9am and each third hour thereafter.  If you do not see me in four days, go back to the _Crystal Challice_ and make inquiries.  The funding should be in place by then."    Alton gives Marc a paper. Marc responds, "I'll go, but watch your back." Marc then turns and walks back towards the market, before stopping in a doorway to watch Alton and Conrad enter the Scarlet Wench before moving on.

Alton turns to Conrad with a smile and a wink, "Shall we enter the _Scarlet Wench_?  I'm in the mood to meet a scarlet wench... but I suppose work will interfere."

[sblock=JA]Marc will go make the arrangements we discussed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2008)

Taking care not to be followed, Alvar and his companion enter the Scarlet Wench near the middle of the group.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 1, 2008)

"Aye. Some additional pleasant company and a tankard or two would be most welcome after the earlier events."

Conrad holds the door open as Alton enters then steps in looking around the place.


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2008)

*Hennett*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Taking care not to be followed, Alvar and his companion enter the Scarlet Wench near the middle of the group.



"Alvar's Companion," a/k/a Hennett, follows him into the Scarlet Wench.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 2, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Randal raises a tankard to show them he is here. And indicates THEIR tankards already waiting...

[sblock=For DM]
Please roll listen check for Seraphina (+13) if she overheard the conversation. Also, she should _Message_ them as I indicated in eariler post. Please include that in your next description.
[/sblock]

OOC: I'll be out of touch for the next month, baby sitting again. I'll try to post regularly but don't promise anything. NPC Randal and Seraphina as needed.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 2, 2008)

Ederin arrives to the Scarlet Wench. He is not good at disguise, so he doesn't even try. Besides, his feathered clothes are pretty singular.

He enters the tavern, gives a quick look around and says to his companions "Bad news. The inquisitor is pretty excited. He is going to search in 10 blocks, and he may even seal the city."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2008)

*Alvar*

Takeing a moment near the door to let his eyes adjust, Alvar then moves to join his fellow Colonists. He scans the room taking the measure of the others patrons of the Scarlet Wench. He can't help noting that a few of those who were with him this morning have not come to the Wench. He raises a tankard and says, "To your health," before sampling the drink.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Hennett*

Hennett returns Alvar's toast:  "And to yours as well, my friend," he says as he raises his own tankard.  "Mmmmm, excellent ale here!"  Hennett leans in close to Alvar and whispers this next statement where no one but Alvar can hear him:  "Rarely have I encountered such a full-bodied brew this far from Dwarven lands."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 4, 2008)

*The Scarlet Wench*

As the individuals party member enter the tavern they quickly spot the young nobel who has secured a  round table with a good vantage point.  The table is already filled with several pitchers of ale and one carafee of wine. As the party members arrive he simply greets them with a nod and waits for the entire party to assemble...."Twas an interestting morning was it not" he says arching an eyebrow. "We best stay here for a bit then slowly move back to the hotel as things calm dow"


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Hennett*

"So you know of our morning already?  Please tell me that you were not the cause if the attack?   If the man answers affirmatively, that he did know of the attack, then Hennett says, "And tell me again just how you helped us?  Because it seems to me that if you knew we, your friends, were facing mortal combat, then you would be inclined to help us in our time of need."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2008)

*Pandak*

Once Pandak sees the last of his comrades enter the Wench, he maintains his vigil long enough to ensure that no one is following, then moves casually into the tavern.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 5, 2008)

*Clarification*

OCC: The young noble was your escourt to the market and was the one who told you to come to the scarlet wench.


----------



## Lou (Jun 5, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Alton arrives with Conrad and takes a seat at the table, pouring a cup of wine and offering one to Conrad.  Alton raises the cup in toast and then takes a sip of the wine.  "M'Lord, are the attacks on *any * who wear the colors of a noble house, or just certain houses?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2008)

*Alvar*

The swordsman listens to the discussion, but focuses his attention on the others in the bar and any who might enter. He is less than satisfied with the security situation thus far.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 5, 2008)

"The attacks are varied and wide ranging. One week they can involve almost any house, the next week only houses that support a particular economic or politcal party and then the following week guilds can be targeted..the thought is they are for hire to the highest bidder oweing no fealty to anyone but their local gang leader"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2008)

*Alvar*

"Is the use of heritical magic common to these attacks?"  He smiles, "I should think the local inquisitors would be in quite a lather over that."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 5, 2008)

*The Scarlet Wench*

"Yes the hounds have been very busy indeed..and people are getting locked up with just a simple denouncement....His Grace is often at odds with the Church and their unsurpation of legal rights"


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2008)

*Hennett Ponders....*

OOC:  Hennett's druidic spells aren't considered heretical, are they?  I was thinking that perhaps it was time for us to do some "denouncing" of our own, but we wouldn't want to be the pot calling the kettle black now, would we?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 6, 2008)

OCC: To 99.5 percent of the Church anyting Drudic in orgin is Heretical


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2008)

So scratch that idea then!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 6, 2008)

*The Scarelt Wench*

"I trust we all managed to get here without too much adventure he says:


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 7, 2008)

Ederin harrumpfs and says "Well, in the attack a dark magic was used, as was Light's magic...well, not exactly, but I hard it very difficult to believe that any inquisitor could distinguish between the traces of a holy sky flame strike and the traces of a holy earth flame strike. Anyway, he is prettmy much going hysterical and gloating, as these are "dire circumstances", so he is blocking up a huge area of the city, and he may even request the blockade of the entire city...so we better act qucikly"

He then turns towards the noble: "I don't doubt that we may exit the city at any moment, but I suppose there are many materials and other people who shall do that too. Thus, if a blockade is set up, we are -well- blocked. Thus, I propose ... brute force. In the sense of brute magical force, aimed at solving these problems, finding and capturing whoever is behind this mess. Afterall, we are a pretty capable group of people, aren't we?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 7, 2008)

*The Scarlet Wench*

Smiling the young court lord comments "Yes the local inquisitors are a little excitable".....then turning serious he says "Well I am afraid the game is afoot, we may not have much time. I would suggest we scatter and contract for as much supply and provisons as we can and meet up at the inn by 7:00pm. You can have all cargo's and shipments sent to berths A thru E at Pier 22"


----------



## Lou (Jun 7, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Alton finishes his glass of wine, saying softly, "I wonder if I can provision a scarlet wench."

Speaking up, Alton asks, "What sorts of provisions are you suggesting?  Such as for a long journey?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2008)

Alvar smiles at the cleric's comment, "Seek your pleasures where you can. I suspect there will be few Scarlet Wenches to be had where we are going." He drains his mug and says, "very good. I'm off to do some shopping." He checks to make sure his letters of credit are in place and sets off.


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hennett, Ranger/Druid*

"Wait, Alvar, mind if I tag along with you?  I'm so uncomfortable in a big city like this!"  OOC: it may not really be a big city, but to Hennett, it's a teeming metropolis!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2008)

*Alvar*

"Please join me sir. I would appreciate a companion. What sort of things did you want to buy?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hennett, Ranger/Druid*

"Oh, I don't have anything in partiular in mind.  I guess we will need to obtain adequate provisions?  Beyond that, I am open to suggestions.  I don't suppose we will be able to buy things like wands, will we?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2008)

*Alvar*

"Not the kind you could use my friend. Now if want a holy wand of druid smiting or dwarf slaying they probably have those." He smiles. "Anyway, my experience with sea travel is that the food aboard ship is very poor unless you bring some of your own. We'll need things that can last us even after we arrive as well as things to use up on the journey. I don't expect their will be any markets where we are going. I'm sure you have the wilderness skills to find food, but I'll starve if I don't stock up." He considers and adds, "Can you make those goodberries? Not very exciting, but they will keep us fed in hard times."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2008)

*The Scarlet Wench*

"Buy what you think you will need to get the colony establishd, pay what you must I am afraid the time tabel has been serverly escalated. I would suggest foodstuffs, hardware, livestock, anything you can think of really you each have 10 tons of space alloated...make the best of it.. the young nobel replies.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2008)

*Hennett, Ranger/Druid*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Can you make those goodberries? Not very exciting, but they will keep us fed in hard times."



"Yes, I can, at that! But, as you say, while they can be  heaven sent in lean times, they are not exactly the most palatable fare one can find!  Let's get lots of food that won't spoil quickly, like bacon, and other cured meats.  You're right, we should be able to find plenty of vegetables and fruits at our destination.  Still, a certain amount of those foods would also be advisable to bring with us."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 8, 2008)

Ederin raises his brow, his plans suddenly disrupted "Wait wait wait, friend, are you telling us that we are going to make our departure so soon? Without the time to recruit additional people? Or gather additional funds? Such a hurry can lead to the disaster, especially in an operation that has to be carefully planned and exectuted. We will curse for months in future, if we don't take some day more now. As I said, we are a pretty capable group of people. With the clerical, druidical and arcane magic that we can muster, and with the combat prowess we have, there should be no problems in solving this affair and then, with absolute ease and calm, go on and start executing our mission". (diplomacy check around +27, if needed (and iirc)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2008)

*The Scarlet wench*

"I simply said the game is afoot, and the time table has been changed...as to when their graces will actually lauch is a guess but i would gather no more than one week"


----------



## Lou (Jun 8, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Alton starts to stand up and leave, but stays seated as Ederin makes his plea for more direct action.  Alton finally comments, "As we will be in and out of the markets all day, we may find that the battle comes to us.  As my curiosity will no doubt get the better of me, I will be around if the attacks are near me."

"I am off to find some supplies."  Turning to Conrad and Pandak, "You two stay out of trouble if you can.  With the hounds about, today may be a good day for a taller disguise."  Alton winks at the dwarves.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 8, 2008)

Conrad lifts his tankard and just laughs at Alton's comments.

"The 'hounds' as it were will shatter their teeth on the likes of me if they try to bite at me. Their predjudices not withstanding, I have patents of my own beyond what our hosts have provided that proclaim me on the side of their Light.

"I like Ederin's suggestion of tracking down and removing this threat before we find we have recruited some of it into our endeavors.

"As for provisions for our journey, worry only about what the workers and livestock will need. I can handle what we ourselves will need, and it won't be any bland conjurings of divine mana. We will feast like heroes to keep our strength up to oversee our project.

"Now, where shall we begin to track this threat down?"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 8, 2008)

Right now I am ill-prepared for an investigation. I have some tricks, but I am no good in going around asking for information. for the rest of the day, if we manage to find someone that may know something, I can talk him into telling us everything, or coerce him if everything fails. Next moring, I will be able to cast divinations, ask for the wisdom of the Light, then scry and so on. Meanwhile, I will go check if there were some plants or animals near the place where we get ambushed."

He moves his hands and touches the others in the group. "With this spell, we shall be able speak with each other no matter the distance for 24 hours".

If the others agree, Ederin will transform into a bird, then will check if there were some plants near the abush, or other caged animals. He will then cast "speak with animals" or "speak with plants" to see wether they know something useful (maybe they overheard what the ambushers were telling right before the attack...maybe)


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 8, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Me and Seraphina can ask around, but I don't think we should all separate. Or if we do, we should divide our strengths evenly in no more then two or three groups until this matter is resolved.

As for traveling immediately, we can, and then we would need to stop in some other port for supplies and men.

I'd rather solve this attacks here, no matter inquisitors and then go in peace, maybe officialy exiled so that public can see how efficient law makers are in their city.

OOC: Randal maintains his subsonic fascination effect chaning targets if someone shows too much interest in this conversation


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2008)

*Pandak*

Pandak will go with Alvar and Hennet to gather supplies for the trip, if they're agreable. He does point out that it may not be the best time to be seen openly with a Dwarf.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2008)

*Hennett*

"Of course you are welcome with us, Pandak!  If anyone says anything about your 'Dwarvishness' I shall leap to your defense at once, claiming that you are my Dear Departed Mother's pituitary-deficient 'special' nephew."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Right now I am ill-prepared for an investigation. I have some tricks, but I am no good in going around asking for information. for the rest of the day, if we manage to find someone that may know something, I can talk him into telling us everything, or coerce him if everything fails. Next moring, I will be able to cast divinations, ask for the wisdom of the Light, then scry and so on. Meanwhile, I will go check if there were some plants or animals near the place where we get ambushed."
> 
> He moves his hands and touches the others in the group. "With this spell, we shall be able speak with each other no matter the distance for 24 hours".
> 
> If the others agree, Ederin will transform into a bird, then will check if there were some plants near the abush, or other caged animals. He will then cast "speak with animals" or "speak with plants" to see wether they know something useful (maybe they overheard what the ambushers were telling right before the attack...maybe)




"Ederin, Hennet and I are pretty sure we know where the attack was staged and we have some ideas about where it may have been directed from." Alvar takes a moment to describe the alley and the windows they looked at. "Perhaps it will help. I think your 'little bird' is more likely to tell you something interesting than divine divinations. If such spells could lead to the instigators of the attack then the hounds and the local church would find them."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2008)

*Alvar*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Pandak will go with Alvar and Hennet to gather supplies for the trip, if they're agreable. He does point out that it may not be the best time to be seen openly with a Dwarf.




Chuckling at Hennet's suggestion Alvar comments, "Please join us Pandak."

[sblock=For Pandak and Hennet]Once they are on the street Alvar says, "I have a few ideas, but I also want to hear your suggestions. As for my thoughts, first, I have an item that will allow me to build sturctures quickly, so I thought some plans for various structures and perhaps some texts on materials and design would be in order. They also will use little of the alloted space relative to their value. Next, tool and machines to go in the buildings--Forge tools for you good Pandak, I'm sure you can find fine ones, but also saw blades for a sawmill, looms, mill gears, glassblowing tools, tools for wheel and barrel wrights, tanning tools, as well as farm implements. Third, I think we should buy a good sized sample of as many different fruits, vegetables, grains and other useful crops such as gourds and fibers that we can find. On voyage I'm sure friend Hennet can tell us how to harvest the seeds from each plant so that we can use the plants on the voyage and have the seeds for planting as we clear land. I think we'll want as wide a variety as we can get at first. As suggested we should also look at livestock. I am a decent judge of horseflesh but I know little enough about other animals. Finally, I think we should get gear for catching birds. We'll take birds of course, but we should try to domesticate some of the local fowl as well. Now what can you gents add?"[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2008)

*The Scarlet Wench*

'Then it is agreed then tonight at 7pm at the hotel we will gather once again" the young lord says.

OCC: Everone has three days to square up their lists etc...i will roleplay as much of the shopping etc as I can. So Saturday look forward to the next meeting.


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Ask a Druid About Biology, Why Don't You??? YAWWWWNNNN!!!*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Pandak and Hennet]Once they are on the street Alvar says, "I have a few ideas, but I also want to hear your suggestions. As for my thoughts, first, I have an item that will allow me to build structures quickly, so I thought some plans for various structures and perhaps some texts on materials and design would be in order. They also will use little of the alloted space relative to their value. Next, tool and machines to go in the buildings--Forge tools for you good Pandak, I'm sure you can find fine ones, but also saw blades for a sawmill, looms, mill gears, glassblowing tools, tools for wheel and barrel wrights, tanning tools, as well as farm implements. Third, I think we should buy a good sized sample of as many different fruits, vegetables, grains and other useful crops such as gourds and fibers that we can find. On voyage I'm sure friend Hennet can tell us how to harvest the seeds from each plant so that we can use the plants on the voyage and have the seeds for planting as we clear land. I think we'll want as wide a variety as we can get at first. As suggested we should also look at livestock. I am a decent judge of horseflesh but I know little enough about other animals. Finally, I think we should get gear for catching birds. We'll take birds of course, but we should try to domesticate some of the local fowl as well. Now what can you gents add?"[/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley]Barrel wrights=COOPERS  [/sblock][sblock=Alvar and Pandak]"We know what part of the world we are going to, don't we?  If so, then it should be a realtively simple matter to discern what the climate will be like there, whether tropical, sub-tropical, temperate, or arctic, and a general idea of the amount of rainfall will be necessary, too.  Then we can judge a fair approximation of the climate and that will put us well on our way to finding good plants for cultivation there.  The next hurdle will be the soil.  I know of no way to guess what the soil will be like until we get there, so we will need to bring a variety of plant species that can thrive in everything from very rich loam, to rocky earth, to sandy soil.  As far as livestock goes, we need to be very careful with the species that we introduce into a new environment.  It would be better if we could find some already domesticated local animals and raise them for our food.  But that may be difficult at first.  My recommendation for taking domestic animals would be for us to take goats.  They can live in very rocky, mountainous areas where they should be less likelly to displace native animals.  Plus, they will be very useful for us, providing not only good meat, but also milk and cheese.  Another advantage of goats is that they are relatively small, at least compared to your average cow.  So each individual goat will have a correspondingly smaller impact upon the enviromment.  Those are my first thoughts, anyway, but I'll shut up now.  I haven't spoken so much since I was well into my cups last Christmas!"[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan, Dwarven Engineer/Architect/Embassador*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Pandak and Hennet]Once they are on the street Alvar says, "I have a few ideas, but I also want to hear your suggestions. As for my thoughts, first, I have an item that will allow me to build sturctures quickly, so I thought some plans for various structures and perhaps some texts on materials and design would be in order. They also will use little of the alloted space relative to their value. Next, tool and machines to go in the buildings--Forge tools for you good Pandak, I'm sure you can find fine ones, but also saw blades for a sawmill, looms, mill gears, glassblowing tools, tools for wheel and barrel wrights, tanning tools, as well as farm implements. Third, I think we should buy a good sized sample of as many different fruits, vegetables, grains and other useful crops such as gourds and fibers that we can find. On voyage I'm sure friend Hennet can tell us how to harvest the seeds from each plant so that we can use the plants on the voyage and have the seeds for planting as we clear land. I think we'll want as wide a variety as we can get at first. As suggested we should also look at livestock. I am a decent judge of horseflesh but I know little enough about other animals. Finally, I think we should get gear for catching birds. We'll take birds of course, but we should try to domesticate some of the local fowl as well. Now what can you gents add?"[/sblock]




[sblock=For Alban & Hennett]I can identify plants, I can move through them like a ghost, and I can tell you what plants belong where depending on climate and soil, but I can't grow them worth a flip so I'll be little help as far as what crop plants to take with us.  Hennett is a far more able guide in that area than I.  As to a forge - I have a portable smithy of very high quality that I'll be taking along.  It's too small to serve the needs of an entire community, but will do very well for making a larger smithy for the colony.  A better use of space on the ship would be for raw materials.  We have no inkling what sort of ores we'll find - we may find none at all - so I'd recommend we carry as much high quality steel as we can cram in, as well as iron and silver.  Once we're there and can get a sense of the raw materials available we can decide the best use of the metals we take along.  If there are indigenous creatures that are susceptible to the effects of cold iron or silver we can use these in the forging of weapons.  If not, the iron will do nicely for implements and construction materials that don't require the quality of steel.  The architectural books are an excellent idea, but my suggestion would be to focus more on works dedicated to architectural and engineering theory that would go to the library and be used for the school.  We have some very capable engineers in the group - myself included - that can handle immediate design needs.  However, we'll want to be able to train more for long term sustainability and with the books we'll have a nice combination of school learning and on the job training through apprenticeships.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 11, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Remaining in the Inn with the rest of the company, Randal is unaware that Alvar has Lyre of building. He sums up:

We'll need lots of books both for areas of expertise we don't cover and for schools that we will eventualy open. Also, we'll need empty books. Of the top of my head I can see the need for event log, ledgers, various ToDo lists and assignements and accepted new laws and customs we might develop.

Everything from magic theory to building farm implements we'll need.

I know initially it might be waste of space, but we'll be sorry if we don't buy it or copy it now. It is questionable when our next supply ship will come and which price would books have.

Also we will need fairly big supply of various spell components as we don't know what will be available at the site we choose. Especially rarer ones. For each and every caster in the group.

I'll let smiths worry about forges and tools, my specialty is knowledge and people.

We need food that won't spoil in several months or even years. We have casters that can feed us in dire circumstances but we shouldn't relly fully on them for the whole colony.

I see the need for nets for catching local wildlife and fowl, several types of poisons for voracious animals and insects (for keeping our plant life healthy) and enough raw materials that are hard to come by in the wilds to lasts us at least a year. This would include paper (as I already mentioned), magic components, metals, various spices, 


As for people, we WONT need builders as I have an artifact that can build the city in days. I'm not expert architect, but I can understand what is needed when explained by an expert. 

I'd suggest leather tanners, carpenters, medical personel, potters, several masons for little works and repairs, trappers, bakers, cobblers  and other craftsmen. Low priority should be jewelers and other luxury crafts.

I would add to the list various utility sorcerors, bards and other casters, those that would be of limited use in combat situations, but priceless in starting colony. Spells such as levitation, tensers floating disc, endure elements, weather spells, feather fall, spider climb, water walking/breathing, stone and wood shaping, mount, various summonings and similar would all be helpfull at various times.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2008)

*The Scarlet Wench*

"I do belive his grace and his highness have already recruited many people of diverse skills but I do not know the exact makeup. As to spell componets  I fear should you start to buy heavily along those lines you will attract the attention of the Inquisitors, they monitor such purchases very closely you know. As to the other I think I can help in secruing a few well rounded types that have dabbled somewhat in the magical arts."


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Hennett's Mistletoe Mission*

Hennett will see to laying in a good supply of living mistletoe that can be transferred into the trees of the new homeland, with the idea of finding a nice big grove of oak and ash trees and placing mistletoe in them quite abudantly, turning the entire, extensive grove into a druidic shrine!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2008)

*Hennett*

Making his way with his firends, Hennett easily finds several markets that carry flowers, shrubs, plants and all sorts of flora. After a few moments he esaily locates several containers of misletoe as well as packages of misletoe seeds.


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Hennett*

Excellent!  Hennett stocks up well!!!


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 11, 2008)

[sblock=For J.A.]
I admit that I am somewhat on a loss here. As you know, I am sitting on a huge mountain of coins, but there is no way to properly spend everything in just three days, especially in such an envirolment. That is why I insisted to solve the problem, and then do every needed preparation. I may as well go on to do it by myself, but that would slow down everyone[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2008)

*The Scarlet Wench*

Nightbreeze
[sblock]yes i know but dont worry..your sitting in perhaps one of the 4 largest commercial trading centers in the known world...you can easily spend you coin....maybe even buy you own ship and such.......if you would like to investigate that is okay..up to you but you will have no problem spending the coin......[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 11, 2008)

[sblock=JA]

Ok then. I will go on a spending spree: first, I will look for some explorer captain / mercenary captain that will agree to a long time commitment (I will use my hideous diplomacy modifiers, if needed). Then I will look for two large cargo ships with relative crews. (so 45k silver coins for a warship + ? for two cargo ships, maybe 30.000 silver coins each). Then I will get the necessary materials to build two mines from scratch, so add another 60.000 from scratch, minus the costs for wood, witch we will get on place. At the some time, he will buy the materials needed to build a foundry and blacksmith laboratory from scratch, in order to process whatever those mines spit out and transform it into solid metal. Furthermore, he will try to hire at least two or three people who know how to build mines and are good at blacksmiting. Also, he is probably going to have a lot of space on those cargoes, so he will fill it with poor people who are willing to go to an unknown destination in change of fixed sure and good pay, and the food required to keep them alive for an year. Also, goats, chicken, and wheat, to be planted (in order to jump-start many fields of wheat). Tell me if these expenses are going to get higher than 300.000 sp. If they are not going to do it, I will buy as much as possible in order to fill the ships to the maximum [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 12, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Yes, I know I'd attract attention buying all components by myself, but we are diverse group and I can employ additional men so we can spread the purchases over three days and many men.

Also, we should have at least one fully funcitonal alchemy lab from the start.

Can we create golems? Those would be excelent guardians until we have enough men trained for defense. Even clay golems would be enourmous help against barbarian tribes or wondering monsters.

Here are some additional ideas for the colony. 
Those sorcerors/casters should have some of the following in addition to those I already mentioned.

Rock to mud, Mud to rock, Soften earth, Wall of stone, Move earth: 
With combination of these we can create more or less any fortification/ditches etc. with minimum of effort. Since I have Lyre of Building, these are not really critical.

Permanent image: as we don't expect magical detections this would easily hide most of our initial changes in environment.

Planar allies: earth elementals both as guardians and as builders or stabilisators. Some flying creatures for scouts preferably with invisibility. Those would be some celestials amd air elementals.


OOC: somebody mentioned goats. They are hardy and are MORE likely to replace indigenous species then something more sensitive as they can thrive anywhere...

[sblock=For JA]
My list stays the same: books, both empty and school/academy types. Several MW instruments of different types; notebooks, spellcomponents for my own spells and those of Seraphina. Long lasting food. Anything needed to start the academy there (of course not initialy, but eventualy).

Oh, and how much would Randal be able to buy and support with cca 120 000 silver?

I'll try to enlist aid of said sorcerors and priests and bards and such...as I haven'tmy followers from Leadership. Storywise, I'd contact each of my soldier friends from Randal's history. Hopefully some can reach us in three days even if that means paying some form of magic transportation. I'd contact them via _sendings_ That would be fighters and priest. Some colegues from the academy (those would be bards) and maybe some renegade adventurer or two (such as duskblade, another spellthief, warlock and such...) those that feel stiffened by the Light and try to make the name for themselves. I won't accept any mages (in fact, I'd kill them on sight  ). Other sources would be Seraphina's street friends; poor people ready to try anything to get better life. 

I'm home babysitting, your return with jumpstarting two campaigns is unfortunate. Please bear with me, I'm trying.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 12, 2008)

*Shopping*

Nightbreeze
[sblock]Going first to secure a mercenary captian, you have no trouble finding all sorts of men at arms etc for rent. Several Captains have entire companies for rent while some Lieutians only have a platoon size and even a few squads of specialzed troops. Finding the ships proves to be more difficutl..so lets do the Captain First...whats your pitch[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Alban & Hennett]I can identify plants, I can move through them like a ghost, and I can tell you what plants belong where depending on climate and soil, but I can't grow them worth a flip so I'll be little help as far as what crop plants to take with us.  Hennett is a far more able guide in that area than I.  As to a forge - I have a portable smithy of very high quality that I'll be taking along.  It's too small to serve the needs of an entire community, but will do very well for making a larger smithy for the colony.  A better use of space on the ship would be for raw materials.  We have no inkling what sort of ores we'll find - we may find none at all - so I'd recommend we carry as much high quality steel as we can cram in, as well as iron and silver.  Once we're there and can get a sense of the raw materials available we can decide the best use of the metals we take along.  If there are indigenous creatures that are susceptible to the effects of cold iron or silver we can use these in the forging of weapons.  If not, the iron will do nicely for implements and construction materials that don't require the quality of steel.  The architectural books are an excellent idea, but my suggestion would be to focus more on works dedicated to architectural and engineering theory that would go to the library and be used for the school.  We have some very capable engineers in the group - myself included - that can handle immediate design needs.  However, we'll want to be able to train more for long term sustainability and with the books we'll have a nice combination of school learning and on the job training through apprenticeships.[/sblock]




[sblock=Pandak and Hennet]I think your idea about raw materials is spot on. And less focus on plans and more on theory is also good, though I would like some plan books to review and work from while we travel.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 12, 2008)

[sblock=JA] Ok, I am more interested in quality than in quantity. The pitch for the first goes on the line of "New big island, the colonization fleet is small and secretive. Your mission is to protect the two cargo ships owned by the Nascent Company for Development. You are not supposed to get into fights that you are not required to fight. In combat or not, you will get magical support by a priest of the Light. Once at destination, you are supposed to stand still unless explorations of a river or the nearest coastline is required. Then you will protect the cargos on the way back and so on. It is a well-rewarded and not really dangerous job, but it requires a long term commitment. If you prove to be reliable, you will be proposed to be the founding ship of the Company's military fleet.


Furthermore, I will issue a sending to duke Sunbridge: "Greetings, Ederin here. I suppose you know about the colony in D'Shai land. Have big project, no time now to explain. Want me to come and explain?"

By the way, I still had no time to make the sheet of my cohort. I will leave her here in the four lands to act as a representative, and will make the sheet later. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Alvar and Pandak]"We know what part of the world we are going to, don't we?  If so, then it should be a realtively simple matter to discern what the climate will be like there, whether tropical, sub-tropical, temperate, or arctic, and a general idea of the amount of rainfall will be necessary, too.  Then we can judge a fair approximation of the climate and that will put us well on our way to finding good plants for cultivation there.  The next hurdle will be the soil.  I know of no way to guess what the soil will be like until we get there, so we will need to bring a variety of plant species that can thrive in everything from very rich loam, to rocky earth, to sandy soil.  As far as livestock goes, we need to be very careful with the species that we introduce into a new environment.  It would be better if we could find some already domesticated local animals and raise them for our food.  But that may be difficult at first.  My recommendation for taking domestic animals would be for us to take goats.  They can live in very rocky, mountainous areas where they should be less likelly to displace native animals.  Plus, they will be very useful for us, providing not only good meat, but also milk and cheese.  Another advantage of goats is that they are relatively small, at least compared to your average cow.  So each individual goat will have a correspondingly smaller impact upon the enviromment.  Those are my first thoughts, anyway, but I'll shut up now.  I haven't spoken so much since I was well into my cups last Christmas!"[/sblock]




[sblock=Hennet and Pandak]OOC: You're right I shall question the DM as to what we know about the terrain and climate.

"I agree on the goats and you logic on soil types makes my initial supposition that we should aquire as many species of plant seeds as still valid. You're comment on mountains and goats has jogged my memory. We can expect pretty varied terrain. I think the river and swamp areas justify us bringing some commerical fishing gear. Perhaps we can pull some significant volume of fish from the river. Here in a sea side town such things should be available. I believe we were told we could hire ships of our own. Should we try to do this to increase our volume of men and supplies? Those raw materials are going to be heavy. We'll likely need some coal for the forge as well as it will take time to harvest and dry wood and even longer to make it into charcoal for the higher temperature work."

OOC: You guys can read my next post to the DM and his response even though I'm going to sblock it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

[sblock=DM]How much do we know about the climate where we are going? Do I remember correctly that we can try and hire our own shipping? Do you want a list of what we plan to buy?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 12, 2008)

Nightbreeze
[sblock]After a protacted negiotation you find Captain Nelcor, he has a small company of men (50) supported by a squad of combat engineers and one squad of scouts. He is willing to sign a 2 year contract for extended foreign service with an option to renew for three 1 year periods. His men are armed with short spears, short swords light crossbows and wear strudded leather. You will supply all replacement equipment either thru battel damage or normal wear and tear. His asking price is 10,000 silver per year with 10,000 being paid upfront by placing it on deposit with a bank to protect both parties. Do we have terms>?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2008)

[sblock=Alvar, Pandak, JA]OOC:  Hennett would also like to be involved in the venture of another ship to make some pure profit on this voyage.  But, my understanding is that Hennett is quite cash poor.   Does he have sufficient cash to pull this off, or is low cost financing available?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 12, 2008)

*Shopping*

For Alvar
[sblock]the climate is moderate to temperate.......yes i need a list of what you attend to buy so i can tell you how much of your silver i have looted ....yes you could buy a ship....[/sblock]

For Hennett
[sblock]Hennett should have some cash from the bank drafts for just meeting..and it is possible to get a loan[/sblock]

For Neurotic
[sblock]Can you create golems or contrsutcs...i dont know are you high enought level or are you willing to purchase the items to make it necessary?.....okay your sending letters  let me see who responds[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 12, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Nightbreeze
> [sblock]After a protacted negiotation you find Captain Nelcor, he has a small company of men (50) supported by a squad of combat engineers and one squad of scouts. He is willing to sign a 2 year contract for extended foreign service with an option to renew for three 1 year periods. His men are armed with short spears, short swords light crossbows and wear strudded leather. You will supply all replacement equipment either thru battel damage or normal wear and tear. His asking price is 10,000 silver per year with 10,000 being paid upfront by placing it on deposit with a bank to protect both parties. Do we have terms>?[/sblock]



 [sblock=JA] That is fine for me. I pay the 10.000 upfront and another 5000 as 50% of the first year. Furthermore, I explain them that the formal structure of the Nascent Company will become muddy, so for simplicity's sake, for now their contract is with me, Ederin Scatterlight. Do they know how to build catapults or any other siege engines? If not, I ask them to retrieve such people in 3 days, if possible


Furthermore, I will get to one of the biggest banks here around. If I recall correctly, Brightlaw is already informed about the colony. I will ask to speak with one of the higher chiefs to discuss the possibility to invest in the Nascent Company for Development. My pitch is:

We already know that in that continent there is a great amount of gold. However, we should not forget that the new colony will need great amounts of other metals, hard to travel by sea: iron, copper and so on. So, the first goal of the Nascent Company for Development is to find and jump-develop the mines needed for the company, as well as the other. Once there, I will explore the possibilities for further expansions, and will provide you and other potential investors with loads of information. Furthermore, I have some capabilities...to travel very fast. The archduke of Sunbridge is likely to invest, and in the future, particular power will be given to senior investors.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 12, 2008)

Conrad will echo Pandak's suggestion of stocking up on raw materials. He also has a Forge and he has an Alchemy Lab among his traveling gear for conducting his normal trade. Between Pandak and Conrad, we should be able to create full scale Forges and mills for the colony provided we have the raw materials to work with. I know the colony will eventually produce its own raw materials, but we need to take the materials for the start up.

As for planning our constructions, Conrad is a Master Architect as I believe Ederin is as well. He will work with anyone who wants assistance in planning what building we will need to do.

For raw materials, Conrad will suggest iron and building timbers. We will have to make some structures out of green wood, but the important structures should use seasoned timbers for the main supports. They need to be as sound as possible to withstand whatever elements we encounter.

OOC: I am not able to look over things yet as I am still recovering programs and data from my Hard Drive loss. I will entrust Pandak to make most of the arrangements and calcualtions for the materials we will need to purchase.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Hennett
> [sblock]Hennett should have some cash from the bank drafts for just meeting..and it is possible to get a loan[/sblock]



If he has enough cash, then, Hennett will be sure to grab a few bottles of strong drink.  "One never knows when we may find ourselves among the Heathen without civilized beverages!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2008)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> OOC: I am not able to look over things yet as I am still recovering programs and data from my Hard Drive loss. I will entrust Pandak to make most of the arrangements and calcualtions for the materials we will need to purchase.




OOC: That would work very well were Mowgli as gifted in the area of engineering and colony start-up (and history) as Pandak.  I've got some fair to middling ideas for strategy, but unfortunately, I'll be relying on Pandak's knowledge skills and the GM's benevolence to get me through the tactics.  We'll see how it turns out!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2008)

Hennett
[sblock]He should have enougth cash off the top of my head i think the warants were made out for 2500 gold ie 250k silver....so what you wanna buy and how much[/sblock]

For Nightbreeze
[sblock]The Captain says he will see what he can find..his engineers know the basics of such but your talking about specialist.....he asks if you want any other type of troops.  As to the bank......The Grand Duke knows of course...but has he shared that information....you may be running a risk there..........you of course could always see a banker and ask for a loan pledging a lot of your liquid assets as collaterail....you should be able to leverage 2  or even 3 to one that way providing you dont want it all up front......and are willing to pay a nice rate of interest.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 13, 2008)

[sblock=J.A]

Hmm..of course you are right. May I ask you in what city we are? I suppose that at least one of the parties will have a powerful representative here that will be aware of this. Meanwhile, however, I could take a long-term loan by putting my three ships on stake (meaning that they become theirs if I cannot pay the loan). Tell me the specifics, if that is possible.

I tell the captain to recruit the most skilled and capable specialists. I don't care about the price. As for additional troops, yes, I want 50 additional people with heavy crossbows or composite longbows. Furthermore, I tell him that I hope that at least half of the scouts are not afraid of heights and magic.

How much people can a warship and a large cargo contain?

Another question: do we have xp over the level? If I want to cast, say divination, wich costs 100xp? [/sblock]

Ederin broadcasts a message: I suppose we are all happily on a spending spree. We could coordinate our efforts, so that we could optimize our efforts. I am currently buying a warship, two large cargos, a company of mercenaries, engineers. Furthermore, I will fill my ships with instruments for the creation of mines and forges. Hennet, do you happen to know some kind of plant that could be used instead of wheat, but grow much faster? We will need to get the first crop out as fast as possible, and even magic only goes to a certain point.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2008)

*Hennett*



			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Hennet, do you happen to know some kind of plant that could be used instead of wheat, but grow much faster? We will need to get the first crop out as fast as possible.



"Yes, I agree," replies Hennett.  "Let me see if I can come up with something for us."

[sblock=JA]Does Hennett know of any such grain variety?  Or perhaps some other type of plant altogether that could be used as a substitute for a relatively short time, say, up to one year?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2008)

*Shopping*

Nightbreeze
[sblock]You are in the City of Brightlaw, the capital city of the Grand Duchey of Brightlaw in the Confederated states. It is one of the larges commecial ports in the wolds and perhaps the largest financial hub know to exist.

After sitting in line waiting for the next banker, you are greeted by a young man who asks how he can help you. You tell him your request and he asks if you are a depositer with the bank or if you have references. During the course of the coversation you produce the bank draft given to you at the meeting. The young man carefully looks it over and his demanor changes somewhat. "We can establish an account for you with no problem with this draft. We will then use it to secure your loan with us along with the title to your ships and 15 percent of the shares in the company as colleteral. As your initial deposit will be 250,000 silver pennies they are willing to create a line of credit for you in the amount of 600,000 silver pennies of which 50,000 can be withdrawn in cash. The rest will be accessed using bank drafts for the purchase of the ships etc....[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2008)

*Shopping*

Nightbreeze
[sblock]The captain says he will do what he can..but that not many are willing to sign on for extended foreign travel. I dont know off the top of my head but a warship has like 20tons of cargo space where as the shipping vesseles can be from 80 to 1000tons of cargo depending on the size and speed desired.

Sure give youself 1000xp[/sblock]


For everyone
Your bank draft was in the amount of 2500 gold thus you have access to 250,000 silver pennies minues the cost of your title.

You also get 1000xp to spend on item creation or spells or potions etc....

Hennett
[sblock]You know of winter wheat, rye and barley. All come in varities that will grow more quickly that the normal variety but their yield is considerable less. Potatoes could be grown and used as both a vegetiable and made into flour and of course there is always rice.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2008)

*Shopping*

Alvar
[sblock]Going thru the markets Alvar easily finds numerous goods for sale however for the bulk livestock purchases he is told to go to the stockyards. Here he finds all types of animals from quail and other exotive birds to oxen and other large animal..all for sale in quanity.[/sblock]

Pandak and Conrad
[sblock]You are quickly directed to either the foundry district or the lumber district. Here you find all types of metals both in raw ore form, smelted ignots and finished goods. Likewise with the lumber district. Basically you will just have to place you order and see how much it costs[/sblock]

Louis
[sblock]Your off buying poultry which is easily found and acquried in bulk. Are you looking for layers for egg production or birds to be used for meat?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2008)

*Hennett, Ranger/Druid*

For Nightbreeze and everyone:

Hennett says:  "I know of winter wheat, rye, and barley. All come in varieties that will grow more quickly that the normal variety but their yield will be considerably less. Also, we coud grow potatoes.  These can be eaten as a vegetable, and also be made into a flour and used to make bread.  And there is always rice, too, which can be used in variety of ways.  The problem remains, however, of how to feed the people while we are waiting for the first crop to be grown, harvested, and processed.  And heaven forbid that we should have a drought, flood, or other natural disaster during that first year that upsets our agricultural cycle!  

"Here is a possible solution that I propose:  We are going to have a great many ships on hand, and after we unload our material, they will have little to occupy their time.  I think that it would be a good idea to turn many of those ships into a large fishing fleet.  Let us take plenty of large nets for fishing in the sea.  And we can also harvest seaweed from the ocean to supplement our crops of vegetables. 

"But we still will need to take with us as large a quantity of dried or otherwise preseved vegetables as we can lay hands on.  A potential problem has been pointed out recently with my idea for using goats, but in response to that let me say that I still think that the goats could be a very important food source for us.  We just need to very carefully husband the herds, and keep their numbers in check."

[sblock=JA]Add lots of large fishing nets and dried/presered vegetables to Hennett's list of cargo for the trip.  And a supply of raw materials to make wands, and paper, pens, and ink to make scrolls and keep good records of our historical voyage.  In fact, Hennett will begin chronicling each step of our preparation for the voyage now, spending 2 hours each night recording everything.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2008)

Cargos

Okay you have given me your wants...know i need amounts........so i can set pricing and dent your pocket books...how many tons of this...how many pounds of that etc.....


----------



## Lou (Jun 13, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

[sblock=for JA]
Sorry for the late reply, I'm been overly occupied by work.  Alton will meet up with Marc, looking for chickens, ducks, geese, and turkeys in all categories:  egg layers, meat producers, and mixed egg/meat.  Get two breeds in each category.  We will need up to one year of feed for the birds, as well as standard medicines and implements for standard building pens.  Want to fill 5 tons with this material.

Look to recruit 4 families familiar with fowl to tend to the birds, offering them double standard wages to move to an unknown location for a minimum of 8 years.  They can earn bonuses by keeping their flocks in top shape.  Each family can have up to 1 ton of space.  They will live on land belonging to Alton.  They will be warned that the trip and living conditions are expected to be hazardous.

Alton and Marc will fill the remaining ton of space with a basic set of animal husbandry tools, farming tools, woodworking tools, metal working tools, and stone working tools as well as their personal effects.

[/sblock]

Alton will message the group, "I am arranging for fowl in several breeds to provide adequate egg and meat production--chickens, ducks, geese, and turkeys."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2008)

*Shopping*

Alton
[sblock]Discussing the issue with the various breeders it is suggested you go woth 100 mautre birds in each catagory and 500..chicks as they will take up less space, and develop over time so as to be close to maturity when the cargo arrives. It is suggested that you use a ratio of 1 male to 10 females. Along with feed for a year etc you purse is some 20k silver lighter.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 13, 2008)

Good idea about the fishing fleet. So, let's try the potatoes and the rice. We can only bless them and hope for the best, as well as prepare enough food supplies to keep us alive for one year if worst happens. Do you need any financial support on something?

[sblock=JA]
Your fault, you are getting me fired on this, so prepare for a long post. I had 15000 gp leftover, witch convert to  375.000sp, plus 2500gp from the deposit, so another 250.000sp minus 10.000 as upfront for the title loan, and another 20.000 for a baronet title. Thus, at the end I have 595.000sp and debts for 90.000 sp. Let's say that for now, I am keeping 195.000sp as personal reserves (minus 15.000sp for the mercenaries, thus 180.000sp), and I am willing to invest 400.000sp in the Nascent Company for Development. Given the leverage of 2.4:1 that they are providing, it would allow me a credit line of 960.000sp. It would be useless to take those money if I can't exploit them, so:

The major point is: do I have access to any amount of workers that I wish to recruit? Meaning, if I were to buy 3-4 ships, would I be able to fill them with workers? I realize that there are many people who would do it (poor paesants and such), but it could prove difficult to gather them in 3 days. However, I would try to make recruit as many as possible, and given that number, decide the needed investments. (see the communet: I ask a question about it)

The following day I cast a commune, asking the following questions:
1)  Is the D'shai Emperor aware of our plans to build a colony in his ancestral land?
2)   (if no: Is any other D'shai powerful person aware of our plans to build a colony in       their ancestral lands?)
      (if yes: Has he already taken steps to stop us?)
3)   (if 2-no gets yes, then repeat the question 2-yes referring to them)
4)  Is there going to be any problem in using teleportation magic between this continent and the ancient D'shai continent?
5)  Are there any secret plans made by one or more of the five founding nations regarding the new colony that could be harmful to me, my companions or the Nascent Company?
6) Regarding the events of today, is the responsible a member of the Church?
7) Is he a member of the city's governement?
8) Is he a member of a powerful merchant family?
9) Is he a noble?
10) Have I ever heard of him?
11) Is it possible for me to recruit more than 150 workers willing to undertake a travel in the next two days?

I will phrase the remaining 1/2 questions after I hear your answers. For the day, I prepare 2 scrying, 1 greater command, 2 divinations and 2 commune (one already gone) instead of some of my usual spells.

Also, do I get an answer from Sunbridge? [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Good idea about the fishing fleet. So, let's try the potatoes and the rice. We can only bless them and hope for the best, as well as prepare enough food supplies to keep us alive for one year if worst happens. Do you need any financial support on something?[/sblock]



Hennett replies, "Well, I'm certainly no expert on fishing, so any help that you could offer to get the proper supplies, training, etc. would be much appreciated!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2008)

*shopping*

Nightbreeze
Yes your right  I asked for it..so here you go
[sblock]The recruiting of such a large groupd of people unnoticed even in such a commercial/industiral port as Brightlaw would be hard to miss. Quickly you can find perhaps 100 people both singel individuals and familes. As your going to make a series of port calls before actually setting off in order to gather the other contigents.....you could also recurit on a much smaller basis in those areas....

Perhaps the quickest and easiets option is also the most emotionally charged and politically charged one...Slavery is legal in the Confederate States and under the terms of the Charter it will be legal in the Colony for a set number of years. You could simply buy as many people as you wanted without attracting to much notice..you would also have access to a large pool of trained people in various backgrounds..from common field hands to experts.....it will aslo be the most costly way of doint it as slaves do not come cheap.

In regards to shipping you do find a host of small vessels that you can purchase but none of the really big sea going ships are avaialbe for purchase as they are owned by big companies..shippig lines.....you do find a fleet captain who is willing to accept a six month charter for his 5 ships....each ship is the size of an East Indidaman and easily carries 1000 tons of cargo......the cost is 200k silver pennies..but these ships would be able to carry enought supplies for the entire colony for eaisly with room to spare......thus allowing you more carog options for raw materials....

Answers
1. Yes
2. No
3. confused on this one
4. Yes
5. you get a both yes and no...to open ended as to what could or could not be harmful...but yes secret plans exist...but who knows if they will be harmful at this point
6. No
7. Yes / No
8. Yes /no
9. Yes / No
10. No
11. yes

Sorry what was the question to Sunbridge?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2008)

*DM Bitching a  Little*

Guys
I know the cargo shopping etc is tedious and unexciting..but i was hoping for a little more input from you other than saying i want to this and that.....Give me amounts.. and details..how much lumber..how many bricks..how much  ore...how many goats......how much food...etc...remember you are starting the colony so it is your decision that are going to either make it a success or bust...now i realize time does not allow everyone the chance to go into detail etc..but if your going to hire 10 people then you need to also say I will purcase x amount of rations for them......as once we get there...your going to have to have all that little information on your sheet and posted to the wiki....how many days food for your people..how many nails...how many hammers...how many kegs of ale.....how many nets,  etc.....

as a rule of thumb one pound of flour will make one loaf of bread and feed one person per day......you can also calculate a pound of meat for one day also.........

Anway I am going to delay the meeting till monday night so as to give everyone a chance to say exactly what they want to purchase and how much they want to.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry, JA. I just have no time at all to do the research necessary to come up with the details you are looking for. Summer, weekends especially, are my busiest time of year for me. I barely have time to check the threads.

If you need to drop Conrad, so be it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2008)

*Conrad*

OCC: Not a problem....just a reminder of what you guys are looking at......foodstuff are actually the easiest....and striaght forward....you want 10 tons of food etc........just do what you can and we will get going on tuesday


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]: I am going to access the credit line then, and i will write a long and detailed post this evening. (will buy the slaves and free them once on destination, however with the debt that they will repay by working for the company.). I will need the price of slaves, however, in order to make something detailed. How much space do people take? Meaning, if one of those ships has no cargo, how much people would I be able to stuff in there?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2008)

*Shopping*

Nightbreeze
[sblock]You asked for it.. a good field hand/general laborer will run you about 1000silver..........any genrall skilled trade such as cook, cooper, carpenter etc about 2000 silver....scribes or professions that need education about 3000 silver...on the reverside young men  say bewteen 14 and 18 will run you around 600 silver....breeding age women about 1000 etc....if you get stuck just add find out what their montly wage is and times that by 10 years and you have the price....I will cut you a break for a bulk purchase just give me the overall cost...

Each of the ships can carry about 100 people in addition to their cargo space...if you outfitted one ship to be used for all the people you could easily fit up to 1100 people on board with their basic luggage and about 6 months of food in ration form.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2008)

*Hennett*

I would estimate needing around 1500 head of goats.  Anyone have a better guess, or an opinon about this?


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 14, 2008)

*RAndal Lucius Stormweaver*

Randal would like to buy/rent one cargo ship and one warship (it can be done as part of Nightbreezes company.

His cargo would be scrolls, books, full library and men to use and keep it well.(scribes of Deneir as priests, normal scribes, spellthieves for protection, normal rogues for security measures, bards for keeping the knowledge alive and schooling others; guards (fighters) for defending all that...

Additional cargo would be exotic spell components and rare alchemical components (if someone can provide the list, hint, hint  ) spread out in shopping over three days and about hundred different people (or as much as Seraphina and Randal can round up) goind so far that he will pay someone 10% of the value of bought goods, covering bard spells and priest spells. Everybody else, please apply in time....

How much of those can be Randals followers?

Anyone using fire in any form will be punished. Casters that can extinguish fires will be hired immediatelly.

He has very little need for low level laborers and starting colony except in form of writing laws and schooling everybody...

He starts detailed journal starting with names of the council and acceptance of nobility titles by all present and continuing with the attack and as much of shopping he can discern from others...but this will written on the ship, too busy right now...


Question about golems was for whole of the party...CAN WE MAKE GOLEMS AS GUARDIANS?

_Sendings_ for people I listed is as follow:
Randal Stormweaver. Long time commitment on foreign venture. Riches abound. Families welcome. Start at Brightlaw in three days, Port1, Port2, Port3, Port4. Respond 25 words.

Replace ports with list of names where we will dock.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 14, 2008)

[sblock=Ja] Hmm...tough stuff. I have to admit that the cost of a 6 month charter of 5 cargos surprised me: with 200.000sp I would be able to permamently buy 4 warships. However, if it appears to me that the captain is independent and over the course of 6 month I could sway him to become part of the company, especially if huge deposits of gold are found and after the show of my magic, I will pay up the money.

So, first thing first, I set up the Nascent Company for Development, with 960 ordinary shares of 1000sp each, all of them in my possession. For the release of new shares or in order to buy some of these shares, the people to be contacted are Ederin Scatterlight or Arianna Redsummer.

I buy a warship, one minor cargo capable of traversing the ocean for 30.000 (any ship will go, as long as it can arrive to the other shore), and buy the charter for the 5-ship fleet. We are up to 275.000 sp this way.

Then, I buy 150 general workers, 100 woman in breeding age, 100 young man/woman around 16 years old, as well as 2carpenters+1skilled(I am pricing him at 4000sp, so the total for the 2+1 is 10000), 2+1 blacksmiths, a herder, a woodcutter, 3 miners and a scribe. This adds up to a 347.000sp. I am also going to recruit the 100 workers that I can manage to recruit, and will give them only food for the voyage. They can bring their families, too. 

Then I am buying the material required for the construction of 4 medium sized mines for a total of 120.000sp, supplies for 350 people for one year (if they are all poor meals, plus fresh water for the voyage, I would dare say 200.000sp...correct me if wrong). That leaves me on 942.000sp spent, and a dire need for other investors. I hope that with 450 people working from me plus the soldiers, it would form a huge portion of the colony's population.

The sending for the Duke of Sunbridge was "Scatterlight here. Colony in D'shai land, have wonderful idea for closed-shares company. Interested to speak? Arianna will rappresent me in the Four Lands".

The yes/no answers to questions 7,8,9? Is it meant as "unsure". How could it be? Anyway, I also cast a divination, asking "Who is the responsible for today's ambushes?"

As for Arianna: she is my cohort. Bright lady, 29-years old beauty, extremely ambitious. She has a past as a thief. Still undecided on how to build her, but she is sure to have great social modifiers. [/sblock]

Hennet, I will join you at the docks to manage the nets. Randal, if you provide me with the money required for those ships, I will buy them for you. Actually, I will buy them for the company, but will give you special shares that give you total control on those assets. Everyone: for whoever is willing to invest in the Nascent Company for Development, I will gladly welcome you. The company will be strictly linked to the colony, and it is meant to become the biggest company operating in the new lands. As soon as we find the real opportunities down there, we will give it more proper organization and will welcome other selected investors. Your contribution needs not to be big, but as you are already investing, you could do it this way, so that the resources are better organized.


----------



## Lou (Jun 15, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> I would estimate needing around 1500 head of goats.  Anyone have a better guess, or an opinon about this?




[sblock=for Leif]
Amazing what you can find if you start looking:

Interesting link to an article on raising goats sustainably for meat.  Looks like an average around 1.25 kids/doe harvest, 45 lbs of meat each, 0.25 kids/doe for herd replacement, 25-150 does per male.  Up to 6 goats per acre grazing with no added feed.  Main concern on density is internal parasites.  1-2 goats per cow mixes with no loss of cattle meat production as they graze differently.

Milking goats link.  Looks like 0.5-1 gal of milk a day being milked once a day after birthing.  Can milk from 8-10 months out of the year, with no milk in the winter during gestation.  All goats seem to breed in the fall. 

Supposedly Fennel, Fenugreek & Dill together increases milk production in goats, cows, etc.

Goats will roam and need fences and pens to sleep in at night.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> [sblock=for Leif]
> Amazing what you can find if you start looking:
> 
> Interesting link to an article on raising goats sustainably for meat.  Looks like an average around 1.25 kids/doe harvest, 45 lbs of meat each, 0.25 kids/doe for herd replacement, 25-150 does per male.  Up to 6 goats per acre grazing with no added feed.  Main concern on density is internal parasites.  1-2 goats per cow mixes with no loss of cattle meat production as they graze differently.
> ...



OOC:  Nifty.  But I didn't see anything approaching an answer to the question at hand in that article.  Did anyone else?

OOC:  Oh, and we might want to also consider adding some sheep/rams to our livestock to provide WOOL in addition to meat/milk.  Can you even milk a sheep? (shrug)

OOC:  That's a good role for Hennett to play in this whole operation -- "Secretary of Agriculture"!  He'll start studying up on these things, and try to find some guidance from Druidic wisdom, and he'll also study Druidic texts, looking for hints about anything that we have overlooked in our planning, based on earlier colonizations around the world, as well as how efforts similar to ours have overcome the challenges that we have already considered.  He's hoping to learn that we're on the right track, but, if not, the sooner we learn of our mistakes, the better.


----------



## Lou (Jun 15, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Nifty.  But I didn't see anything approaching an answer to the question at hand in that article.  Did anyone else?



OOC:  It looks like 1500 goats should feed about 220 people a pound of goat meat a day indefinitely, until they are sick of goat meat.  The goats will also graze over roughly 250 acres.

Milk and meat goat varieites weigh 100-300 pounds as adults, so shipping may be a problem for a herd of 1500 goats.  Just mature goats (just over 1 yr) only need 1/3 lb of grain a day until pregnant, and does will kid in yr 2 (some in yr 1).  Bucks only need 1 lb/day, while breeding does need just over 2 lbs a day on average for milk production...

44 breeding bucks, 62 established breeding does, 93 kids, 1301 yearling (mature) does (1500 goats) with 90 days of grain will take roughly 97 tons (70 goats/27 grain) to ship.

Goats were easy...and they eat everything but egg shells.  Where are the numbers for fowl?
[sblock=for Leif]
The missing number is how many people you want to feed goat meat and for how long.  If you want to feed 100 people 1 lb of goat meat each day of the year, then you need roughly 100*365*1=36500 lbs per year.  If you get 45 lbs of meat per kid, that requires 812 kids a year.  To get that many kids, you need 649 does and from 5-26 bucks, say 21, for a total of 670 goats.  You will get an additional 162 kids a year to replace members of the herd and keep the herd numbers relatively constant.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 15, 2008)

I have plenty of cargo space. 1500 goats would not be a problem, even with the food necessary to keep them alive for 6 months.

Oh, and I have good news and bad news. My divinations has revealed that the D'shai emperor knows this project...but as for now he has taken no steps to damage or halt it.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2008)

*For Lou and Nightbreeze*

OOC:  Sounds like you two gents have this matter well in-hand, so I defer to your expertise in the matter. Just think of me as your "Consulting Druid."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2008)

*Shopping*

NeuroticThe young lord mentioned ports but did not name them specifally..perhaps they will be mentioned at the next meeting.

You can easily find all the books you want in the various bookstores of Brightlaw....as well as writing material and blank books. 100k silver pennies willl get you a modest reference libriary..but you can easily spend 250k in spell componets...

In the recruiting of people you can find 5 young scribes and two young archvists who are willing to join your libriary staff. As for the more exotic character types...they are hard to pin point...to you want to go actively looking for the local thieve's guild 

Nightbreeze
[sblock]Actually the cost of the ship is a reflection of how much profit they could turn during the six month process. Remember these ships are like the East Indiamen of old...capable of sailiing around the world with huge cargo's and are designed to turn a substainal profit on each tirp...so the price is in line.......Also take into consideration the cost of the warshpis would be for the warships alone you would eaisly spend another 50k silver each properly manning and outfitting the new ships....and that brings us back to the next point...you can find several ships for sell...not a problem..but they are selling you the hulls, the rigging, and the sails....they are not crewed, no supplies etc..so in order to get them sea worthy in three days time  your looking at spending once again about 60k per ship..

Yes you will form a large base of the colonies population

Questions 7,8,9...Meant to reflect that there afre mulitple players involvoed and that there in no one single entitny casuing the trouble at this time.

From Sunbridge you get the answer "Will be in contact in two days time....."

Yes that sounds about right..but money well spent you have a base from which to work....

The question as to who was invovled comes back blank. It is as if a blacn veil clouds your ability to discern who is involved.[/sblock]


Hennett
Sheep can indeed be used for milk production as well as meat and wool..

From your studies you do gather tht one of the problems with early settlements is that they relied on one or two crops or animals and if they did not flourish the colony would die. Also from your reading it is clear that the most succesful settlements had a year sometimes a year and 6 months of food stuff on hand to see them thru in addition to two or even three years of seed stock for crops. 

Should a settlement be set up on a hostils shore your research shows that a substianl number of weapons and armor are necessary to have on hand...as they can not be quicly made in the colony. A hostile enviroment can cause a colony to devote sigifiant time to the creation of weapons rather than to the building of the colony.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2008)

*Hennett reports to the group*

My research has shown that sheep can indeed be as versatile as I hoped.   Plus, I learned this:

One of the problems with early settlements is that they relied on one or two crops or animals and if they did not flourish the colony would die. Also from your reading it is clear that the most succesful settlements had a year sometimes 18 months of food stuffs on hand to see them through, in addition to 2-3 years of seed stock for crops. 

Should a settlement be set up on a hostile shore your research shows that a substianl number of weapons and armor are necessary to have on hand, as they can not be quicly made in the colony. A hostile enviroment can cause a colony to devote sigifiant time to the creation of weapons rather than to the building of the colony, so we need to be well-prepared and well-armed when we arrive.


----------



## Lou (Jun 15, 2008)

OOC:
1. What season is it now?
2. How long will the voyage be?  6 months? 3 months?
3. What climate region are we going to?
4. Which hemisphere are we in?
5. Which hemisphere are we going to?

Gyus:
We will need a plan to defend the ships while in route.
We will also need a plan to establish the base and scout the immediate region to identify local threats.

[sblock=for JA]
Once the fowl preparations are made, Alton and Marc will turn their attention to finding families that want to move to a new area and raise fowl.  Look for struggling small farmers in the city to buy supplies.  Ask the local merchants about such farmers.  Also inquire about medium size farmers interested in expansion, if they are willing to send workers.  Advise of possible dangers and need for long-term committment.  Alton will use his feat another five times to get answers if inquiries are not successful.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2008)

December 11, 1128YL
It is now december, if the fleet sails sometime after Januray 1 it should arrive in the proposed colony area in March or Early April. 
The voyabe will take 3 months or so with 6 to seven months for a complete round trip. The climate is suppose to be temperate to moderate.  You are in the mid to low northern hempishere and will be going to the high to low southern hemisphere.

Louis
[sblock]Spreading out you can find 10 familes willing to go if you will pay off their debits and give them a grub stake.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 15, 2008)

[sblock=JA]Hmm..ok then, instead of a warship and cargo, for 75.000 I buy something that is a combaination of both...like a transport ship designed to be capable of defending itself, but mantaining some carrying capacity.

Hmm...that pretty much exhaust my purchase power for now, at least until someone else invests money and I leverage it. By the way, if necessary, I can supply food and water for more than 100 humans each day, if things turn out for the worst. 

As Hennet says, we need to buy more food. We have the cargo space with it, but do we have the money? If worst comes, I think that we should propose using the credit line of the company right now and buy them.

By the way, there are many nice spells in the spell compendium, and many of the complete x spells that were revised. Would you allow us to use it?
[/sblock]

The visions are complicated, and in some points, blocked. I fear that we won't be capable of solving the mystery of this ambush in just 3 days, so we shouldn't even try. 

I fear that I am out of investing power, however I still have a lot of cargo space. For any additional purchase, my expertise is yours. 

Concering the ship defense, I have a mercenary company of 100 or so men. During the voyage, I think that we shall rely on enhanced speed based on our magic, and exploration. We should be able to spot enemy ship and avoid them or sink them before they spot our fleet. Wind walking will be really helpful. As for exploartion when we reach our destination, please feel free too leave that to Hennet, me and the mercenary scouts.


----------



## Lou (Jun 15, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  It looks like 1500 goats should feed about 220 people a pound of goat meat a day indefinitely, until they are sick of goat meat.  The goats will also graze over roughly 250 acres.
> 
> Milk and meat goat varieites weigh 100-300 pounds as adults, so shipping may be a problem for a herd of 1500 goats.  Just mature goats (just over 1 yr) only need 1/3 lb of grain a day until pregnant, and does will kid in yr 2 (some in yr 1).  Bucks only need 1 lb/day, while breeding does need just over 2 lbs a day on average for milk production...
> 
> ...




JA-How much would a hardy breed of goats:  44 breeding bucks, 62 established breeding does, 93 kids, 1301 yearling does (1500 goats) with 180 days of grain, taking roughly 124 tons (70 goats/54 grain) to ship, and the grain cost?  At this time of year, the does should be pregnant.

Hennett and Ederin and all:  "Who is buying and being responsible for the goats?  Hennett?  I can buy them as an investment in Ederin's company if that's the way to do it.  Cows and goats will graze the same range, with an effective +25% meat production.  Count 2 goats per acre instead of 6.  We should consider a herd of cattle for that reason.  Who wants to be the cattle baron?  Who is taking care of our security detail, weapons and armor?"

[sblock=for JA]
How much to pay off the debts?  How much for the grub stakes?
How much to buy simple weapons and armor for the group?

Please update the archive on wiki, it's easier to search for information than enWorld.
[/sblock]

Running tally of goods and supplies for Alton:
1800 chickens, 1800 ducks, 1800 geese, 1800 turkeys, supplies and food for a year--5 tons


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2008)

*Shopping*

Nightbreeze
[sblock]Yeah i am a naval fanatic in many respects so know a lot of useful information about nautical settings but it also hurts the players ...Navies and Ships are expensive to build...even more expensive to equip and run.......something that is kinda overlooked in D&D i think.....

Now most sailing vessels will have some sort of defensive and offensive ability....so a ship can be found easily for that....she is a 120 ton vessel some 80 feet long 25 feet wide and is a two master. She has 75 tons of cargo capicity and mounts one catapult forward and  two on both the port and starboard sides.

Bulk food should not be that expensive...so you should have enought money combined to lay in a lot....the way i set it up you guys will have just enough money to become the dominate player in a particular area but not enough for one character to dominate the coloy...You have focused on mining.....and have a huge jumpstart on everybody. You may have to be a little dependent on other pc's for food stuff but that just makes working together more important..no one can stand alone ...

Just run the spell by me and we shall see...[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2008)

*Shopping*

Louis
The goats and feed will run you 35k silver pennies this time of year.
[sblock]The familes need 10k silver pennies to clear up all debits...another 500 silver pennies will give them a respectable grub stake...Depends on how many your wanting to arm  and the types of weapons and armor...[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 15, 2008)

[sblock=JA]
Oh, well, I realize that ships cost much. One of the main reasons for the Dutch naval supremacy was the fact that they constructed ships by pooling money. Infact I accepted to pay it, hoping that I can sell the idea of the company to the captain of those 5 ships, they would represent his investment. Lets just hope that we can fill all that space...as for now, it seems to me that we have cargo excess.

I have no problem in depending on the colony for anything, infact I will heavily depend on them on several issues (food, clothes, builings and so on). However keep in mind that I am really set to make this company a colossus, so I would prefer if they joined the it too: this way we have more shared interests and concerns, and I will have no concern of expanding, as they would share the benefits).

If you say that my estimate of the food is too high, what do you say about this: Food for 1 year for 500 people plus fresh water for the voyage (ok, I admit that the fresh water costs almost nothink, aside for the barrels). How much would it cost? If there are moneys left I could invest them with the others for fishing nets and seeds.

One of the spells in question is Bottle of smoke: essentially it is a ling duration flying horse for anyone whom I give the bottle (50sp focus), but it gets dispelled in case of a strong wind, so it is not really save to fly with it. It can be used as a way to give low level scouts amazing travel capabilities...if there is no menace of strong winds. For example, it could be used to keep a scout 1000ft above the fleet, so that he spots any ship in advance thanks to his farther horizon line.[/sblock]

I already have many issues on my mind, so I would prefer if Hennet takes control over our food production. I would assist as much as you ask me to, of course. So, to sum up, we are setting up for three major sources of food: fish, with the fishing nets, wheat with the fast varieties at first and we will see what later, and meat with goats and such. Seems pretty good to me. We may even find some local variety of crops. Contrary to what I said a little while, I may have some more money to invest...I am not sure. If that is the case, I will help with the wheat. Besides, many of my workers will work in the agricultural field, at least a hundred.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 15, 2008)

*Randa lLucius Stormweaver*

I'll be happy to invest in your company and let you choose trading caravel and warship. However, my trade is information and you should be aware that this one ship will transport books and not something useful as goats.

I can invest around 350 000 total half of which I believe will go to spell components for me, Seraphina and clerics; additional 100 000 will go for the library. Spell components will get cut if I need more money for somehting else, clerical components first unless somebody else pitches in.

OOC: I made calculations for 50 men for 3 months on the sea. Food at the colony is Hennets area of expertise.

OOC2: more details tomorrow, good night
OOC3: JA, did I get any response for sendings (Randal checked which ports will be used by _sending_ to young lord)
OOC4: I calculated for 50 men because Randal has about 45 followers from Leadership. I assume this woudl be good time to fill those slots...and thus, various exotic and common classes of low level adventurers would come at the opportunity. As for contacting local guild that's Seraphina's job. She is NPC and thus you decide how effective she is...


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 15, 2008)

Thus you may invest up to 75.000sp in a ship. For exactly the same price I was able to find a 120 ton vessel some 80 feet long 25 feet wide, a two master. She has 75 tons of cargo capacity and mounts one catapult forward and two on both the port and starboard sides. A perfect combination of trading capacity and defensive potential. If you are willing, I will take your money, buy the ship and give you 75 "iron" shares that, combined, give you total control on that ship, even if all other shareholders with voting rights disagree. Basically, for you it is the same, while the company gets the opportunity to leverage your capital into a loan, and takes the effort to pay the interests. How would you like to name her?

By the way, J.A. , I was waiting for that "bulk purchase slave discount"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2008)

*Shopping*

Nightbreeze
[sblock]While your out shopping, you get a leter on bank letterhead. They are willing to advance you another 250k silver pennies for 15 percent of the voting stock of the company. This is in addition to the 15 percet of your personal shares that you have pledged for the loan. They are talking about Class A voting shares which would give them a true voice in the company.  

In regards to the fleet Captain you would be asking him to invest a little over one millinon silver pennies (the value of his ships) and equipment...that would give him  a huge say in the company......


And not to be an pain..but no one is going to invest until you get the types of shares their number and what they control in the company organized.[/sblock]

Neurotic
no response so far...such things take time
Come up wit the type of people you want and I wills ay yes or no or give you a cost...
Sure you want to send her to look for the thieves guils all by here lonesome


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 15, 2008)

[sblock=JA] 


> no one is going to invest until you get the types of shares their number and what they control in the company organized



Really true, JA, but I have to say that I didn't mean to allow other entries in the company so soon. However, here is an outline for the Nascent company (it will be, at some point in the future, completely reorganized and transformed into a more complex organization).

Golden shares: True shares, with voting rights. Like the shares that I possess and the shares that the bank wants. They cannot be traded without the explicit consent of the Nascent Company, and all of them are dated with the date of their creation, if they were never traded, or with the date of their latest exchange. This may come useful in future, if I ever want to introduce a seniority system of some sort, but as for now, it has no relevance.

Silver shares: Shares with no voting right, but in the case of default, they get paid before any other shareholder with what can be extracted by selling the company assets.

Iron shares: this is a special instrument that allows the company to increase it's capital. Basically, someone gives the company x000 sp for an asset he wants, the company takes them, leverages them and uses x000 to buy the asset. They give the client x iron shares connected to that asset that give him total control over it, and keep the leveraged capital (and related due interests) for their purposes.

I still have to come up with a proper mechanism to protect my right to direct the company, so for now I don't really want to give up decison power. However, I will make an exception for them and accept their payment. I take another 40.000sp from my account and create 40 golden shares, bringing the total of share up to 1000. Then I create another 250 shares and give them to the Brightlaw bank in exchange for their 250ksp payment. I advise them that as for now, they hold more decision power then they asked (20% instead of 15%), but both their and my decision power are going down if someone else enters the deal. However, only trusted parties can do it, and for now the only possible candidate is grandduke Sunbridge. I also suggest that I am not really interest in the profits of this company, but I am quite attached to its control. I will have to prove my skills, so that they invest entrusting me with the voting power, while they take the major part of the profits.


I also ask them to send me a representative of theirs, so that he supervises my activities, in order to keep them informed, and gives me consultancy. Also, I am not going to make a clear and formalized structure for the company as long as I am capable to manage it together with the other senior investors and some major associates. I is "family business" for now 

Ah, I edited my previous post while you were writing the response, so proably you didn't spot the addition.

Hmm...so I have another 250.000sp to play with...I will probably buy some food-producer with it, but I'll have to think about it first[/sblock]

Gentleman, especially Hennet and Randal, as I know that you are most probably going to be interested, may I ask you if you would consider to be in the consultancy board of the Nascent Company for Development? Even if you are not direct investors, I would warmy welcome your skills, and of course there is a pay for a member of the consultancy board...probably not as big as your other incomes, but I can't ask you to do it for free, of course. I am still working on the major outlines of structure, but the consultancy board will be an important part: it will overlap with some parts of the senior investors group as well as the executive board, but will also include people with great skill that are not tied to the company in other ways, and I dare say that as long as the majority of the shares are mine, I will trust your decisions far more than those of petty rich nobles.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2008)

*Hennett, Ranger/Druid*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> [sblock=Hennett and Ederin and all]  "Who is buying and being responsible for the goats?  Hennett?  I can buy them as an investment in Ederin's company if that's the way to do it.  Cows and goats will graze the same range, with an effective +25% meat production.  Count 2 goats per acre instead of 6.  We should consider a herd of cattle for that reason.  Who wants to be the cattle baron?  Who is taking care of our security detail, weapons and armor?"
> [/sblock]





			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> so I would prefer if Hennet takes control over our food production





			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Food at the colony is Hennets area of expertise



"Unfortunately, I am, as far as I know," (<--hint to JA) "unable to contribute a significant amount of funds to our venture.  However, several have observed that my druidic expertise will be very useful after we arrive at our destination both for establishing and directing our agricultural production, and for seeing to its develolpment into a self-sustaining source of food for the colony.  While I feel that my contribution to the collective effort is somewhat lacking, I am very happy to contribute all of the expertise that I have available to see that our efforts to not fall short due to hunger."  OOC:  This may well take much of my time, effort, and expertise during our first year, or, we may have an easier time than my fears would indicate.  Still, I plan to devote much of my time (probably the majority of it) to this during that first crucial year.

[sblock=JA]I may have misunderstood the amount of funds available to Hennett, so please correct me if I have misstated something.[/sblock]



			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Gentleman, especially Hennet and Randal, as I know that you are most probably going to be interested, may I ask you if you would consider to be in the consultancy board of the Nascent Company for Development? Even if you are not direct investors, I would warmy welcome your skills, and of course there is a pay for a member of the consultancy board.



Of course you can count on Hennett's participation in the Consultancy Board!


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 16, 2008)

[sblock=Leif] Leif, the cost of your equipment is around 57.000sp. I don't recall what the starting limit was, but I think it was around 61.000. So you would have 4000gp that get converted via special rule to 100.000sp, then add 250.000 from that puch and subtract 100.000sp for the title (unless you want to take a loan for it, and in that case you downpay only 10k). So you either have 250.000sp and no debts, or 340.000sp and 90.000 debts.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif] Leif, the cost of your equipment is around 57.000sp. I don't recall what the starting limit was, but I think it was around 61.000. So you would have 4000gp that get converted via special rule to 100.000sp, then add 250.000 from that puch and subtract 100.000sp for the title (unless you want to take a loan for it, and in that case you downpay only 10k). So you either have 250.000sp and no debts, or 340.000sp and 90.000 debts.[/sblock]



[sblock=Nightbreeze and JA]Cool!  Hennett is quite allergic to debt, so he'll opt for the 250,000 sp free and clear.  And, not being very financially-minded, Hennett would greatly appreciate it if Edarin would manage most of his money for him.  If this is ok with Nightbreeze, Hennett will keep 20,000sp as "pocket money," and allow Edarin to invest/manage the remaining 230,000sp along with his own funds, and allowing Edarin to keep 25% of the income from the investment as a broker's commission.  Does that sound fair and acceptable to everyone involved?  Will Edarin take that deal?  Does JA approve?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2008)

Nightbreeze
[sblock]Gold shares indeed I like the name..So exactly how many gold shares are in existence now...and how much of a vote does it take to create more shares...this is additionaly information that is necessary as even the bank is not going to invest if you can dilute their stake at any given time....

And yes i know what you mean...sometime things take a life of their own but alas they are necessary and YOU are laying a really strong base for the company and getting it properly organized wich may mean great success for the colony.

You get a 30k silver penny break on the cost of the slaves.

Okay as i understand it you have created 1250 gold shares.
250 owned by the Brightlaw Banks
1000 owned by you with 15 percent of that or 150 pledged to the bank for your loan. That leaves you 850 shares.....

You need to rething the iron shares...I dont think most people would go for that and it could lead to huge problems with your Board of Directors...

Speaking of which how man people are going to be on the Board......etc..[/sblock]

For Nightbreeze and Leif
[sblock]Approved is that is the agreement bewteen you two[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Nightbreeze and Leif
> [sblock]Approved if that is the agreement bewteen you two[/sblock]



[sblock=JA]Well, then, I guess it is all up to Nightbreeze now!  He has not said whether we have an agreement or not, as my last post was the first mention of the deal by anyone, because I just thought of it.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 16, 2008)

[sblock=JA]Erg...maybe I understood incorrectly, but I thought that the first 15% of the shares that they wanted was a collateral, storaged into their vaults...meaning that if I default on my loan (because the leverage from 400 to 960 is a loan to me, not to the company), they get at least 15% of the company. If they already have 15% of the voting power of the company, I am far less likely to sell them another 15%

 As you say, they may not be interested to invest if I then expand the voting base. Thus, give me some more hour to think about it, I will post later. Let's consider the 250.000 deal for 15% of the company still not done.[/sblock]

Ederin agrees to the deal, and suggests Hennet, for now, to invest in the Nascent Company (as soon as he manages to come up with a decent system of share types). Because of the obvious conflict of interest, he doesn't feel like taking 25% of the income, thus he will settle for 10%. Of course then Hennet will participate in more than the Consultancy board.

[sblock=EDIT]
Ok, I thought about it a little while. So, I reformed the share system:

Golden shares: The owners of these shares are the first to get reimbursed if the company defaults, and whatever is left is used to reimburse owners of other kinds of shares. Furthermore, they have the right of a 10% dividend of the company profits each year, even if the company decides to not give dividends. (For example, if I own 10% of the total of shares and they are only golden shares, and the company has a profit of 1.000.000sp, I get 10% of 10% aka 10.000sp, even if the company decides to give only 5% dividend. If I had 10% of the total of shares, but they were Silver shares, I get only 10% of 5% aka 5000sp.

Silver Shares: The owners of these shares have no default or dividend privileges, but they have voting rights.

Thus, as for now there are 1000 silver shares for me, 200 silver shares for Hennet and 30 golden shares for Hennet. Before I settle the issues with Brightlaw, tell me if they meant the first 15% as collateral or as real voting power.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 16, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

By my calculations Randal would have around 50 men in his employ and thus would need the following:

50 men x 100 days x 1 lb of flour = 5000 lbs of flour
50 men x 100 days x 1 lb of meat = 5000 lbs of meat

50 men x 100 days x 2 gallons  = 10000 gallons of water (or good magical destilery )
50 men x 100 days x 0,5 lb of fruit = 2500 lbs of fruit

These numbers should be added to whatever cost warship entails.

Books would be packed in watertight boxes, lined with impregnated cloth or leather. Each box would be attached to a barrel painted red.

Barrels would contain food, learning implements, sponges for chalk boards (I'm opening school after all )

To shopping list add:

2 potions and 2 scrolls of water breathing; 2 potions and two scrolls of water walking;
Wand of create water
Wand of purify food/water? As we have enough priests this should be low priority

50 chalk boards
About 20 lbs of chalk
50 sponges

Learning implements (rulers, mensures, balances, magic school diagrams, elemental diagrams, plane diagrams, maps, star maps, astronomy models and such)

Abbout 50 masterwork instruments of various types along with notebooks, note stands, all with at least some spare wires and other parts


Other then this, ship would be packed to rafters with books, inks and spell components...


----------



## Lou (Jun 16, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

[sblock=for JA]
Arrange to pay the 10000 sp for the debts while getting proof of payments and releases, and provide the 500 sp grub stake (each family or collectively?) 

I want to purchase weapons and armor for the 10 families to protect themselves and the fowl.  I will purchase the best that they know how to use.

Alton will send a message to the clerics of Mystra that he is seeking 10 clerics of levels 1-3 to follow him to a new settlement to establish a place with freer use of magic and acceptance of other races, all under the Light.  Will be building a shire to Mystra.  [Alton can use some followers, and their skills will be needed.]

I'm waiting for others to decide about the goats before I make the purchase.  The fowl will keep me busy.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*Hennettt, Ranger/Druid*



			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Ederin agrees to the deal, and suggests Hennet, for now, to invest in the Nascent Company (as soon as he manages to come up with a decent system of share types). Because of the obvious conflict of interest, he doesn't feel like taking 25% of the income, thus he will settle for 10%. Of course then Hennet will participate in more than the Consultancy board.
> 
> [sblock=the share system]Ok, I thought about it a little while. So, I reformed the share system:
> 
> ...



Excellent! Hennett accepts!   Thank you for Edarin's generosity in just asking for a 10% commission.  (I don't think that there is any doubt that he will EARN it! hehe)  Does the company have an official name?  Is it the company that is in control of the charter of our colony?  Have you thought about expanding the reach of the company to include other colonies on other continents, to lessen the risk of failure of the company by not resting all hopes for success upon just one colony?  Just something to think about.....  (See how Hennett is making more work for Edarin already??)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2008)

Nightbreeze--Alvar is definately interested in buying some silver shares and maybe just a few golden if he can get on the advisory board. I'll post some ideas a little later.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 16, 2008)

As for now, the company is called "Nascent Company for Development". It was founded by me, and will operate in the new continent that we are due to explore. As for now, the silver shares (those with voting rights) can be bought only be people who I know and trust, and you within that group, so Alvar, Hennet, Lucious and everyone else, you are invited to come aboard. Other people who may join us in the silver share owners' club are possibly the dukes of Sunbridge and Brightlaw.

You may find that the system of silver and golden shares is strange: well, I made all efforts to make the golden shares look more enticing. That is because we are all in for profit, but I know that nothing can go on for long with the short-term, profit-greedy mentality. Thus, I'd like that the real control of the company stays "in the family".

As soon as we get to our new land and have a look at the opportunities, we will have a better idea of the future, and I mean to restructure the company (mantaining the decision power in the silver share circle)m change the name, and open up the market for golden shares.

We will try to become the major economic power in the new colony, and act for both our and its benefit. At first, we will operate in the high-profitable business, like gold and silver extraction, spice gathering and exotic goods. However, we shall also operate in other industries: food and wood producing, iron mining and weapon and tool producing. I would like this company to become a true omnipresent power. Furthermore, we will try our best to bring as many people as possible to the colony, and make them work for us: this way, a major part of the electors of the council will be sympathetic to us, and this will strenghten the links between the Company and the Colony.

I will give you now a list on my expenses with the company's money so far:

1) Chartered for 6 month a fleet of 5 ship of the lines, each of them containing 1000 tons of cargo. This way we can ship all kind of goods, materials and people, as much as we can. As for now, we have plenty of space left. As we attract more investments, we will able to use it at maximum.

2) Bought 350 slaves, several artisans among them. When we get to the colony, these slaves will be freed, and will have to pay the debt of their value. That will bind them to us for several years, but we will give them plenty of opportunities to earn money: for example, a worker in the mine gets a certain percentage of what he extracts. This way, we encourage them them to work as much as possible. The other people will work the fields, guard the herds and so on.

3) Bought a war cargo (named it Hopeswind), which will serve as temporary ship of the colony.

4) Bought the materials necessary for the construction of 4 medium sized mines ex-novo, thus we have a headstart

5) With my own money, I got the service of a mercenary company.


With the Hennet's money I just invested, I (attention J.A ) will buy 6000 goats (four times what Alton wanted to buy) and the food necessary to feed. If memory serves me right, that would be 140.000sp. Add some nice dog-shepards and this price goes up to 150.000sp.

[sblock=For all]
AAaaaaargh, I am starting to go nuts. From now on, I will keep this in everypost, as a detailed list of what the company has done, for my and JA's ease. Thus:

Golden shares: 30 (30 Hennet)
Silver shares: 1200 (1000 Ederin, 200 Hennet)
Total company capital so far: 1.230.000

Charter for the trading fleet: 200.000
Slaves: 320.000
War cargo: 75.000
4 medium sized mines material: 120.000
Wheat and fresh water: 200.000 (JA. I want to buy food for one a half year for 600 people. Whatever advances, goes into seeds, please tell me how much)
4 herds of goats + shepard dogs: 150.000

Total amount of capital invested so far: 1.075.000sp

Total amount of capital still not invested: 155.000sp[/sblock]

Whoever of you is interested, you are welocome to invest in golden shares, or in silver shares (and thus acquire the title of senior investor), if you wish. Just tell me how much do you invest, and I will have the certificates delivered to you.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*OOC for Nightbreeze*

Why did you put some of Hennett's money into silver shares and some into golden, but all of your money into golden shares only?  Wouldn't it be better for Hennett to have all golden shares, too?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 16, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
It was mainly for keeping the number nicely rounded *blushes*. Besides, I misstyped....all my money is in silver shares. Silver shares have voting power, golden shares no. I would suggest that whoever of you wants to invest, to invest mainly on silver shares and keep some money in golden shares to get some sure revenue[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

OOC:  So how much income do silver shares produce as compared to gold?  You've probably already said that, but I thought that I'd ask again just to clarify for sure.  Sounds like I probably should just leave things the way they are now.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 16, 2008)

*Ooc*

It depends. Let us ignore the default possibility, as THIS company is not going to default.

But, I think that in some years the company will distribute less than a 10% dividend of the profits. However, golden share holders ALWAYS get at least 10% dividend.

Actually, the difference is not that big (since I am rarely going to give less then a 10% dividend. I may settle for the historical 18% dividend of the Dutch East India Company...but they had state-granted monopoly. We still don't have that ). I am just trying to sweeten my ban on selling voting rights shares.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2008)

OOC: Alvar would like to invest 180,000 silver in "Nascent Company for Development" with 90% silver shares and 10% gold. Alvar's brother, Petetro, is a noble of Howece and may be interested in buying some shares as well. 

"I think we should consider moving beyond goats. In order to clear land we are going to need heavy animals such as oxen and horses. I would like to add a considerable amount of good breeding stock to the company as my investment. I will also need some space for people as well. In addition to this we should aquire plows, harrows and planters for say 100 teams of animals. We should get enough male horses and oxen to fill out the teams and perhaps twice that number of females to begin breeding additional stock for future growth and cavalry needs. Mounts for a party of scouts should be added as well. Finally, cows for milk on the voyage and a few bulls to begin breeding as  soon as possible to develop herds would give us a nice counterpoint to the goats and sheep. It will give us greater variety of livestock and I think long term meet, butter, milk, yogurt and cheese from cattle as well as goats will be desirable. I suggest we get enough equipment to start a dozen family dairies and plan on bringing in more in future. 

If their is money left from my investment I would spend it on arms and armor to be sold or rented by the company to the colony. As others have said we will need to have those things upon arrival."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 16, 2008)

Ederin creates another 162 silver shares and 18 golden shares, and delivers them to Alvar.

I perfectly agree with your suggestions. I am beginning to think that we may have more food and herds than people. As for the weapons, don't fear: with our mercenary company, our blacksmiths and the mines, we should be able to start churning them pretty soon. As you seem expert in this field, I leave up to you to spend 175.000sp on animals and equipments.

ooc: J.A, let's start the meeting. We are getting nowhere if we wait to settle everything about the company, and we can go on it even while we are doing other things 

[sblock=Accounting]
Golden shares: 48 (30 Hennet, 18 Alvar)
Silver shares: 1362 (1000 Ederin, 200 Hennet, 162 Alvar)
Total company capital so far: 1.410.000

Charter for the trading fleet: 200.000
Slaves: 320.000
War cargo: 75.000
4 medium sized mines material: 120.000
Wheat and fresh water: 200.000
4 herds of goats + shepard dogs: 150.000

Total amount of capital invested so far: 1.075.000sp

Total amount of capital still not invested: 335.000sp[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2008)

*Alvar*

"I'll take care of it. I think we'll also want some asses to breed mules."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 16, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

I posted earlier list of new items to buy and investment in the company. I don't see the post so I assume it went poof. I'll summarize one of these days. 

In short: if someone helps with academy (hello Wray?) Randal will invest 100 to 150 thousand.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 16, 2008)

[sblock=isn't it this one?]
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4300359&postcount=405[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 16, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> I posted earlier list of new items to buy and investment in the company. I don't see the post so I assume it went poof. I'll summarize one of these days.
> 
> In short: if someone helps with academy (hello Wray?) Randal will invest 100 to 150 thousand.




Randal and JA-Alton will invest 100,000 SP to help start the academy.  Are we doing this independently or as a part of the _"New East India Trading Company"_?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 16, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] It depends on what kind of academy you want: if you want a classic academic institution, with a lot of fine and liberal arts, then it should be independant. If you want something more practically oriented, such as agriculture, economics, mathematics, geography, alchemy and so on which may give us a serious cutting edge (think black mesa ), then inside the company is way to go...still mantaining certain indipendence, of course. I already have 100 teenager students for ye [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2008)

In the interests of military education Alvar will invest 10,000 silver in practice weapons and a couple of arms masters as well as one lecturer in tactics, theory and history. I'm sure Alvar will be willing to do some time as a fencing master and lecturer if asked.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2008)

Nightbreeze
[sblock]They were wanting you to pledge 15 percent of your shares as colleteral for the loan..which means if you default they take posession of them but while you still own them and control them up until that point.

The Bank will insisit upon silver shares for their 20 percent stake. They may buy additional gold shares but they will not put up that much money without some voting control.[/sblock]

Neurotic
[sblock]the ship properly outfitted and crewed will cost you a total of 75k silver pennies. The magic items will run book price..and it will cost 20k silver pennies for the academy supplies etc.[/sblock]

Lou
[sblock]Give me a roll for a response to the clerics....all else is noted.[/sblock]

General
All other items have been noted and no problems with any of it.

Waiting for Mowgli and Draco to check in then i will move to the meeting...


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=JA]

I tell the bank that the silver shares are normally not open, however I am very grateful to them for letting me start this company. Thus I will accept the 250.000sp, which currently would give them 16% of the voting power and a position among the senior investors (aka the real ruling council of the Company). If in future other silver shares are sold, their voting power (as well as mine and everyone else's) will diminish (but not by that much), unless we put up additional money to match the new entry and mantain the balance. I realize that this may not be 100% what they wanted, but it is the way the company will work - of course, very few silver share investors will be allowed. If they want to wait 6 months to see how I fare as a manager of the company, I assure them that their right to buy silver shares will not vanish. Even if they don't want to enter the silver share council now, I will gladly welcome an observer from them, in order to be supervised and evaluated.

By the way, enjoy the flurry of posts that we are writing in your absense [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 17, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

[sblock=for JA]
Clerical response roll [11] = (11)
Diplomacy 21
Charisma +4
Leadership feat

Who is Candance Milligan?
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2008)

Lou
[sblock]Candice Milligan is one of the citizens that has yet to be posted and wont be until you actually meet here[/sblock]

Nightbreeze
[sblock]They will raise their investment to 18 percent of all silver shares......you are given the impression that this is the offer you should accept.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=JA] Do you mean that they want a fixed amount of the voting power? Or they will invest more than 250.000sp? Sadly, the former cannot be done (most of all, it would be too much of a burden for me to to all the calculations whenever I have to release more silver shares and see how much voting power each has). I am not bargaining for more money from them: this is just the way that this share system works: the more you invest in silver shares (if you are allowed to, and that is rare), the more voting power you have, but it is not fixed: it's just your proportion of silver shares.

I am trying to come up with a solution for them to have a fixed amount if voting power without having to invest more, but that simply is against the system, and besides even I, the founder, have not that privilege: my voting power has already dropped from 100% to 74% with the entrance with just another two senior investors.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2008)

nightbreeze
[sbblock]Thus you are experiencing the dileminia of all great captains of industry....so after much debate and haggling you settle for the Bank owning 16 percent of the silver share....and with the addition of additional investors the voting power will be more spread out...as they will not invest any money into shares that will not give them some say on the council[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 17, 2008)

Fine by me. If my calculations are right, to get a little more that 16% of the silver shares they need to buy 260 of them. So I create 260 silver shares and deliver them to the Brightlaw bank, getting 260.000sp in return. Furthermore, I ask them to send me their representative, for the board of senior investors.

[sblock=accounting]
Golden shares: 48 (30 Hennet, 18 Alvar)
Silver shares: 1622 (1000 Ederin, 200 Hennet, 162 Alvar, 260 Brightlaw)
Total company capital so far: 1.670.000sp

Charter for the trading fleet: 200.000
Slaves: 320.000
War cargo: 75.000
4 medium sized mines material: 120.000
Wheat and fresh water: 200.000
4 herds of goats + shepard dogs: 150.000

Total amount of capital invested so far: 1.065.000sp

Total amount of capital still not invested: 605.000sp[/sblock]

As you can see, thanks to the last investments, the free capital of the Nascent Company has got up to big sums again (605ksp). I have to lower that number again, and I already have some ideas, but first I want to see what the other have to say, and what the Brightlaw representative has to say.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Alvar*

[sblock=votes]Interesting!  If you and I vote together, we have just a little more voice in the company that Brightlaw does.  We can, thus, nullify their votes totally, if we so choose, and let Ederin run the company as he chooses.   But, then, JA will have something to say about this too, I have no doubt![/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Well, it is a part of the game. I fully intend to keep the majority between us and trusted people, and the Brightlaws is not really trusted. We'll see how this goes on. Anyway, other investors will come in, and thus our stakes will become smaller. But at some point I am going to draw the line and say "no more silver shares, not even for trusted people". Otherwise, I would have to resort to dirty economic tricks .

 If you are asking how is it that I am so much online, I have to finish a project, so I was stuck with an all-nighter in order to pull it of, and give it to the professor in a few hours  ...thanks good for my collection of battle music to keep me alive (okay, and two cups of cofee...I rarely if ever drink it).[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2008)

OOPS: Double Post!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2008)

*Pandak*

OOC: Pandak would like to invest in Nascent, but Mowgli is a little pressed for time.  I'll 'reserve' a spot and look at Pandak's character sheet.  Would you reference the post with price/share to expedite research?  Thanks.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Extremely simple: each share, golden or silver, costs 1000sp.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=votes]Interesting!  If you and I vote together, we have just a little more voice in the company that Brightlaw does.  We can, thus, nullify their votes totally, if we so choose, and let Ederin run the company as he chooses.   But, then, JA will have something to say about this too, I have no doubt![/sblock]




[sblock=Hennet]Interesting indeed. And if that doesn't work, when we get to the colony, Alvar has the intimidate skill to make the Brightlaw representative vote the way he wants. "Votes, we don't need no stinking votes..."   Not that JA will let us get away with such tactics, but I can dream. Ederin has things set up so that we can't all gang up on him, so lets hope he runs things right. You've got the most to gain with the largest block of gold shares if things go well, but Alvar will be looking for profit too.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Ewrrr, what have I done? The only way I "set up things" was by buying low-worth equipment, keeping the gold, taking loans and investing heavily. Each one of my 1000 shares were bought, I didn't create them with tricks. Besides, I have silver shares, not golden one, and of course I am interested in profit. No one hinders Alvar's quest for profit. If I wished to set up thinks so that you can't gang upon me, (for whatever reason you may want to do that), I wouldn't have sold you silver shares. I have to admit I feel judged... [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc] Ewrrr, what have I done? The only way I "set up things" was by buying low-worth equipment, keeping the gold, taking loans and investing heavily. Each one of my 1000 shares were bought, I didn't create them with tricks. Besides, I have silver shares, not golden one, and of course I am interested in profit. No one hinders Alvar's quest for profit. If I wished to set up thinks so that you can't gang upon me, (for whatever reason you may want to do that), I wouldn't have sold you silver shares. I have to admit I feel judged... [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC, Nightbreeze]Don't let Scotley upset you.  He didn't mean anything by what he said.   Trust me, if he had meant to be insulting, it would have been MUCH, MUCH WORSE!   And, the only thing the you have "done" is to invest a lot more time in planning this financial venture than I care to do.  And, even if I did have that much time to spend, I doubt if I could have been able to do as good a job as you did.
 [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2008)

*Shopping*

Insert Wicked DM Laughter here 

More to come this evening.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc] Ewrrr, what have I done? The only way I "set up things" was by buying low-worth equipment, keeping the gold, taking loans and investing heavily. Each one of my 1000 shares were bought, I didn't create them with tricks. Besides, I have silver shares, not golden one, and of course I am interested in profit. No one hinders Alvar's quest for profit. If I wished to set up thinks so that you can't gang upon me, (for whatever reason you may want to do that), I wouldn't have sold you silver shares. I have to admit I feel judged... [/sblock]




[sblock=Nightbreeze]Hey, sorry you took my post to Hennet the wrong way. I really wasn't trying to judge. Just noting that you had a majority share. Leif was suggesting that we could balance Brightlaw's intersest and I was just saying that you had a controlling stake and so ultimately had the power to run things your way even without our help. I'm sorry if you found that insulting in any way. I admit my comments were a bit caustic as they often are when chatting *privately* with Leif. If anything Alvar would admire your strategy of keeping a majority holding. I am very much onboard with what you are doing and extremely pleased with the results you are getting. My own RL schedule has kept me from being as involved as I would like in all this and I was very happy to see you take a hand in getting things done for the colony. Unfortunately, you and I haven't had much of a chance to get to know one another or you would have just grinned and moved on after reading my post. Feel free to drop me a line any time (my email can be found in my profile) if you have questions or concerns about my posts. I expect we should talk sometime and make plans to keep the DM on his toes.   [/sblock]

OOC: I will have some numbers for animals and equipment up shortly.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2008)

OOC: Okay Alvar recommends we start with 25 heavy plows. The animals are just too heavy to ship more. To be pulled by a pair of oxen (just big cows trained to draft work) or 4 horses. In particularly hard rocky ground it might be necessary to use as many as 8 oxen in a team. We should take 40 mature cows/oxen, mostly young females (they are just too heavy to take more at this time) and 60 heavy horses. Another We'll need 50 harrows and 50 seeders which can be pulled by smaller teams. Alvar will buy the best quality he can find on short notice. Also 200 calves just old enough to be eating grain rather than milk for weight reasons (20 males and 180 females) to form the core of future herds. Additionally, 100 colts again mostly females. We'll need 180 days fodder for 400 animals. We'll need to hire 50 cowherds/grooms to take care of them and 180 days food for them as well. We'll need harnesses in three sizes to train the animals as they grow, so figure 900 harnesses/horse collars.

Want to give me a price for all that JA?

It is going to take up significant tonnage--figure .75 tons per ox and 0.5 tons per mature horse with the young being perhaps 4 cows or 8 horses to the ton. The food for 180 days will weigh in at 0.5 tons per animal, so thats 200 tons of food. We could cut that down to 120 days and plan on eating some beef if we can't keep them fed after we arrive. How much tonnage do we have to work with? I'm thinking the farm equipment will weigh about 10 tons.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2008)

*Back to Nascent*

OOC:  Pandak would like 40 Silver shares and 10 Gold shares in Nascent, please (a piddling amount, but it's a 'foot in the door' at least).


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 18, 2008)

[sblock=accounting]
Golden shares: 58 (30 Hennet, 18 Alvar, 10 Pandak)
Silver shares: 1662 (1000 Ederin, 200 Hennet, 162 Alvar, 260 Brightlaw, 40 Pandak)
Total company capital so far: 1.720.000sp

Charter for the trading fleet: 200.000
Slaves: 320.000
War cargo: 75.000
4 medium sized mines material: 120.000
Wheat and fresh water: 200.000
4 herds of goats + shepard dogs: 150.000

Total amount of capital invested so far: 1.065.000sp

Total amount of capital still not invested: 655.000sp[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 18, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

OOC: Yes, Nightbreeze, that's the one.

And since JA posted very low price for the ship with food, I'd buy VERY GOOD library for 150 000 (50% better then good ) invest 100 000 in the company.

I wonder though:
If I let the company have ownership of the ship and have let say 10 silver shares. And one other has also ship with controlling interest and 10 silver shares, but my ship makes 5 times as much profit would we get same amount from the company ?(as profit would be for company and we swould get per share amount as I understand it)


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 18, 2008)

I am not sure if I understood the question, but anyway it was too complex to manage those iron shares (with total control on certain asset), and their benefit doubtful, so I no longer propose them. If you have an investment that makes sense, you may invest in the company and suggest it to make that investment. You would lose control on the investment, and hope that the company manages it better than you would do, thanks to its greater resources. Consider "investment" in a broader sense: a library may not be a normal investment for most of the companies, but it would make sense for a long-term-power-greedy company.


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2008)

*Just my thoughts*

This whole "company" idea is really only going to work well if we ALL participate completely.  So, that way, the fortunes of every character will be tied together and we will all achieve the same degree of success according to our participation.   Ideally, of course, we would all own an equal stake in the company, and thus would gain equal amounts of any profit or loss.  I would rather have our fortunes linked to each other in  this way.  What does everyone else think?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 19, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I think that we should hear JA. IMHO, I would leave it to be solved in-game. Ederin is long-term power greedy (with good intentions), and will frown upon attempts to exclude him from the control, but he will actually strive to get the others' trust so that they leave him manage.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

Knowing JA as I do, I am 99% sure that he will leave it to be solved IC.  He is a very _laissez-faire_ when it comes to such things, and will allow the characters to screw themselves with almost total freedom!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2008)

OOC: I'm sure we'll find that JA has allowed us to screw ourselves royally. Alvar is committed to the success of the company and the colony, but he has also made some small side investments rather than keep all his eggs in one basket. He has not done anything that would be in conflict with the company or the the colony. He has not negotiated separately with any of the other colonial figures. 

Alvar also notes that we need the equipment to make cheese and yogurt from all the milk we should be producing. Anybody know anything about the equipment needed? Vats? Molds? Cheesecloth? Bacterial starter? We'll need caves or under crofts to make it in when we get there.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

Scotley, perhaps Hennett knows something of making cheese and/or yogurt?  (JA?)  If I knew the appropriate skill check, I'd roll for it!  Knowledge (Cooking)?, Knowledge (Housewifery)?, Knowledge (Bacteria)?


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 19, 2008)

OOC: I finally got time to go over Conrad's finances. According to my calculations, Conrad should have 273000 silver after paying for his patent and one secondary patent.

Conrad will invest in 100 silver shares and 20 gold shares in the Nascent Company. That should leave him 153000 silver to purchase building materials and spell components. He will spend 30000 silver on spell components, mostly diamond dust. And keep 3000 silver for incidental expenses.

That leaves 120000 silver to invest in seasoned timbers (20 ft long or better), a couple of Mill-sized saw blades, a couple of tons of raw iron, padded crates with 20 glass globes, 50 sets of lumbering tools, 50 sets of mining tools, 50 sets of carpentry tools, 50 sets of masons tools, 10 barrels of carpentry spikes, 100 sacks of mortar dust, and a couple of tons of coal.

Conrad would also request the company recruit at least one master glassblower and his assistant/apprentices and a master lumber millwright and his assistants.

If anyone can think of other materials or skilled persons we are missing, please chime in. A grain miller will be needed eventually as well. did not include a millstone as that is something we should be able to produce within the colony before the first grain comes in.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 19, 2008)

JA: 10ksp for 2+1 glassblowers and 10ksp for 2+1 lumber millwrights.
Will wait for you to chime in and solve the matters that jumped out so far, before going on with the investments.

[sblock=accounting]Golden shares: 78 (30 Hennet, 18 Alvar, 10 Pandak, 20 Conrad)
Silver shares: 1762 (1000 Ederin, 200 Hennet, 162 Alvar, 260 Brightlaw, 40 Pandak, 100 Condrad)
Total company capital so far: 1.840.000sp

Charter for the trading fleet: 200.000
Slaves: 340.000
War cargo: 75.000
4 medium sized mines material: 120.000
Wheat and fresh water: 200.000
4 herds of goats + shepard dogs: 150.000

Total amount of capital invested so far: 1.085.000sp

Total amount of capital still not invested: 755.000sp[/sblock]

Ps: it would be useful if someone made a sum up of everything we bought so far, both for the company and for our own. If I have the time, I'll do that, but I don't promise anything.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

*For Alvar, Pandak, Conrad, and Ederin*

Hennett says to Alvar, Pandak, and Conrad, "I think that it would be a good idea for the four of us, and any other party members who participate, to give the Proxies for our silver shares to Ederin each time we have a shareholder vote, so that we do not risk control of the company being wrested from our hands."

And to Ederin, "I shall certainly allow you to vote my shares, provided that we have a meeting before each vote and agree collectively upon the proper course for the company.  Is that acceptable to you?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

*Regarding Nascent*

Hennett also says, "And, I also think that it would be highly advisable to take a significant portion of the company's remaining capital and retain the services of a most excellent Legal Counsel, who has absolutely NO ties to Brightlaw (meaning that he has none himself and also that he has no family or friends who do), who will pursue our (your) wishes vehemently!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

"In addition to pig iron, I suggest we take along quantities of copper and tin for making bronze.  I'd also be interested in starting a brewery and distillery with an eye to exporting custom brews and hard liquors - there are bound to be raw materials there to provide different 'flavors' than what we have over here now."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 20, 2008)

*Excuses*

sorry guys...have had a national trainer in this week and been so covered up will try to catch up tonight and saturday


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 20, 2008)

*Company*

The company can be run anyway you wish it to be  run...but you should realize that it does not require the particpation of all the party members...remember your all equal members on the Colony council where the real power is.....companies, investments etc will fatten you pocket books etc  and may help in dealing with the elective representatives to the councill but your patents of nobility and the Colony Charter give each of you an equal voice on this powerful body.

AND YES IT WILL HAVE TO BE SOLVED INGAME....THAT IS GOING TO BE PART OF THE DYNAMIC..YOUR DEALING WITH EACH OTHER AS WELL AS SWEET NICE BUSINESSMEN AND COMPANIES WHO ARE COMPETING WITH YOU.

Mowgli
The pig iron 100 tons runs you 100,000 silver pieces or one pound of smelted iron is 1 silver piece. The equipement for a small brewery and distillery will run you 20k silver pennies.

Nightbreeze
Glassblowers etc noted.

Dracomender
Your equipped sawmill runs you 50k silver pennies.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 20, 2008)

Ederin replies to Hennet:

I don't need the proxies of your silver shares, as I hope that you will agree with my proposals, so we should go along just fine. We are builing this company on trust, afterall. Of course, you should keep in mind that we will have to be united, in order to mantain control over the company. I will probably give other people silver shares, but I will make sure that the collective voting right of us and the most trusted people stays above 50%. We shouldn't be too obvious on that however, as it may tickle off some investors that are far more powerful than use, I am thinking the duke of Brightlaw for example.


We have 750ksp of capital to invest. Any suggestions? I think that our grip on the mining and blacksmithing industry and the agriculture will be pretty tight. (well, we may want to enlarge our investments in agriculutre). Shall we expand on something else? The company could invest in iron, copper, tin and material for breweries, too. 

I was thinking to buy some land here on the four lands, that is currently being used for some labor-intensive work. Then we raise the pay of the workers so that we have exactly zero or low profit for the land. The benefit is that we attract a huge base of loyal workers, and several months later we ask them to transfer to the colony (suggesting that otherwise they may lose their good job here).


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2008)

Nightbreeze:  See Post 452 for a suggestion from Hennett.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> I was thinking to buy some land here on the four lands, that is currently being used for some labor-intensive work. Then we raise the pay of the workers so that we have exactly zero or low profit for the land. The benefit is that we attract a huge base of loyal workers, and several months later we ask them to transfer to the colony (suggesting that otherwise they may lose their good job here).



Hennett replies:  "And here's another benefit of this plan:  We could make sure that the workers are not only well-paid, but aslo paid a good bit more than any other workers in the surrounding area.  This would cause those other workers to become dissatisfied and rebellious.  We will need to be very cautious with this, but it could be a useful tool if we develop some real enemies after a while.  We could use this technique to undermine the infrastructure of our enemies, which will hurt their ability to field and army, or otherwise act against us.  Maybe this idea is crazy, but it might accidentally work?"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmm...we have to say that I hadn't considered that factor. I just noticed that we had a lot of capital, but a lack of workforce, and certainly I don't want to buy more slaves than we already have. Furthermore, the more people work for the Company, the more people are sympathetical to the Company, and the more people vote for the election of the Goverment. So we will have permanent seats in the council of 16, but we may have more seats.

So that project was to be used for as a source of great amount of loyal workers to be transferred the colony at each trip...by the hundreds, I hope.

But I admit that the local authorities may not be really happy about that...but well, they will have to deal with it. As for enemies, I hope that we never come to blows with four-landers. We will have plenty of problems with the D'shai.

As for the suggestion about a legal advisor, that is very true.

JA, how much would cost the services of some good legal advisors?


----------



## Lou (Jun 20, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

OOC:  Alton has invested 100,000 SP in the academy with Randal (see post#419).  It has not been clarified if that is an independent school or one affiliated with the NCD.  Did Randal invest 100-150k as well?  (see post#417).

For now, Alton will keep his fowl investment independent.  He has arranged for workers, and the fowl will easily fit on a portion of his initial land holding. 

Nightbreeze--You do realize that 6000 goats will require 1000 acres of mostly cleared land for themselves!  If they are not given proper pasture, you will lose them to disease, etc. and they will strip the vegetation to the dirt, eating everything not made of solid material in sight.  That's not a good thing.  Let me suggest that you make arrangements to deliver a portion of the goats each 3 months on the supply runs.  The same holds for other deliveries.  Take a small portion and arrange for delivery for more later.  I realize the first flotilla may be the safest, as the enemy may not have the route, etc., but we are going to lose part of the investments unless we can integrate them into the area quickly.  We need to secure the area and clear the land for industries of all types before we fill in the industries.  Who is our urban planner?

To-do list, not in order--please propose order and additions
A. Load up the ships and set sail
B. Make it safely to the colony.
C. Off-load the inital shipments and put things somewhere....
1. Build a fort to defend, so we can keep workers and other alive in case of all-out attack.  This may eventually become a regional capitol.
2. Build a port for supply ships and trade vessels.--have to keep them contained so the colonial goveernment can collect trariffs to pay off the mainland.
3. Map out the land holdings of the various parties. and prepare for expansion of those land holdings and others.
4. Clear various land holdings as necessary for industries and agriculture.
5. Secure various land holdings as outposts from the garrison--protects workers, etc. and provides advance notice of attacks.
6. Need to explore the area and catalog threats to people, animals, and crops.
7. If we are discovered by the enemy, take the war to the enemy to keep them off balance.
8. Build an economic base.
9. Pay off the ********* ***holes that put us here and saddled us with large taxes.
10. Revolt and declare our independence.  (Oops, did I think that out loud?)

We may also need to separate out the actions necessary for the Council from those necessary for our business efforts.  Perhaps our kindly DM could tell us, when the time comes, what the Gov'ner wants done first so he has a Colony to continue to govern.

Is anyone opposed to a "Colony Investments" wiki page with sections for each character's investments in the Colony?  We could use it to keep track of NPC investments as we learn about them.  It would also help JA by letting him track what the PCs collectively know.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 20, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  Alton has invested 100,000 SP in the academy with Randal (see post#419).  It has not been clarified if that is an independent school or one affiliated with the NCD.



I asked you to decide on your own, keeping in mind that if it is not affiliated with the NCD, it will be a "standard" academy that gets support from the NCD. If it is affiliated (thus, those 100ksp become shares and the company invests them in such a way), it will become a reasearch facility which main objective is to enrich the company and the colony



> Nightbreeze--You do realize that 6000 goats will require 1000 acres of mostly cleared land for themselves!




True, but don't forget these two spells: Plant growth and Diminish Plants. Unless JA gives us a no-no, they would easily solve such problems. There are certain advantages in having two high level druids  If JA frowns upon this or says that the spells cannot be used in such a way, your proposal is very good, though.




> We need to secure the area and clear the land for industries of all types before we fill in the industries.  Who is our urban planner?




Err...that would be Ederin, full ranks in all related skills. He started out as a city planner, not a businessman. Infact, this is still his focus with the NCD

Your list is exceptional, many thanks for the jobs. The wiki page also would be very very nice.

Ah, and Ja, I have to ask you again about that spell, bottle of smoke, and another one from Spellcompendium, lay of the land. If you don't have it, I'll provide you with full descriptions.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll have a poke at your to-do list. Additions are bold

[sblock]To-do list, not in order--please propose order and additions. Not distinguishing between Company and Colony, for now.

A. Load up the ships and set sail
B. Make it safely to the colony.
C. Off-load the inital shipments and put things somewhere....
1. Build a fort to defend, so we can keep workers and other alive in case of all-out attack. This may eventually become a regional capitol. *Use magic and harps of building to do it fast.*
2. Build a port for supply ships and trade vessels.--have to keep them contained so the colonial goveernment can collect trariffs to pay off the mainland. When our economy is developed, transform the commercial port into a place where modern naval forces can be build: we will be the only place on that side of the ocean where it can be done, and it will give us the required independence.
3. Map out the land holdings of the various parties.* Start with exploring the lands nearby, and if there are no populations, keep a low profile. If there are populations, estabilish if they are at odds with D'shai, and make immediate contact, striving for an agreement of secrecy. Show good will and try to obtain a monopoly for the trade with those populations. (obviously, on the behalf of the NCD. Which reminds me to buy gifts). Ederin needs to explore (roughly) the continent, and understand where are the D'shai, and what is the probability of a contact*
4. Clear various land holdings as necessary for industries and agriculture. *Druidic magic and low-qualified labor*
5. Secure various land holdings as outposts from the garrison--protects workers, etc. and provides advance notice of attacks. *We have a mercenary company*
6. Need to explore the area and catalog threats to people, animals, and crops.
7. If we are discovered by the enemy, take the war to the enemy to keep them off balance.
8. Build an economic base.
*-Much to say here. Obviously, we will need to build what every community needs: a solid infrastructure, agriculture and such in order to be self-suficient. However, I bet that 90% of our profits will come from exports to the mainland. Thus, precious metals: gold, silver, precious stones, spices and exotic food, fruits and vegetables, and so on. Of course, as we will export seeds, we have to make sure that only certain companies in the four lands grow them (for example our subsidiaries ). Start transferring loads and loads of people to the new company.*
9. Pay off the ********* ***holes that put us here and saddled us with large taxes.
10. Revolt and declare our independence.  (Oops, did I think that out loud?) *(that will have to wait a little bit, I fear)*
*11. Make an effort to control any new city or colony that is founded in the new lands. The best way to ensure this is to be the one who found them, or hold some kind of monopoly of especially important commodity. Or, we could just be the only ones who have an exclusive trading agreement with the natives, and a peace arragement. Not being able to supply and being in constant warfare with the natives is the doom of any colony.*
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2008)

*Alvar*

"I have some thoughts on settlers. We could invest some company money in a recruitment operation I suggest we base this operation in areas where there is an abundance of people eager to move out." 

OOC: JA What areas of the Four Lands are currently experiencing economic hardship and or famine? What about lands where there are currently refugees fleeing warfare?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2008)

*Alvar*

[sblock=Pandak]If the company isn't interested in the spirits operation, Alvar will be willing to invest in a joint venture. I might even be able to find a market for some of our product. I suggest we hire a couple of brew-masters and secure a couple of tons of equipment. A small operation shouldn't require too much to get started.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2008)

*Alvar*

"I second the call for good legal representation."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 20, 2008)

Investments so far:

Nascent Company for Development:

Material required for the construction of 4 medium sized mines
Slaves:
150 general workers
100 women in breeding age
100 teenagers
2+1 carpenters
2+1 blacksmiths
2+1 glass blowers
2+1 lumber millwrights
1 herder
1 woodcutter
3 miners
1 scribe
One 75ksp warship-cargo, named "Seed". 120 ton vessel some 80 feet long 25 feet wide and is a two master. She has 75 tons of cargo capicity and mounts one catapult forward and two on both the port and starboard sides.
6000 goats (176 breeding bucks, 248 estabilished breeding does, 372 kids, 4204 yearlings (mature) does, with 90 days of grain: 388 tons.
30 Heavy plows
40 mature cows/oxen
120 heavy horses
60 harrows
60 seeders
200 calves (20 male, 180 female)
200 colts, mostly females
Hire 50 cowhers/grooms
900 harnesses/horse collars
food for 600 animals for 180 days.
 - total weight: around 450 tons

Note that we are still waiting for the price of the last items.
Also, keep in mind that we have 5000 tons of cargo space....so really, we can buy a lot more.

I realized that there plently of things for JA to review, so I will wait for the others to sum up their investments and then proceed to make a list.

Meanwhile, I propose other investments to the shareholders (they may overlap with something you already bought, I don't know).

1) Salt. We are going to have loads and loads of meat at the new colony, and unless we let the herd grow exponentially (well, we could allow that), we may want to put up some reserves. 
2) Materials required for a huge mill.
3) Tools required for skinning strange animals.
4) Boats, in order to explore the inner river, if the ship cannot make it
5) Arrange for a restaurant to be built here in the city of Brightlaw. It will be then used to present the new spices, fruits, vegetables and meats. Of course, some of the best cooks shall be taken, and it should strive to become a place for the elite of the city.
6) A samwill, or two. We will need huge amounts of lumber. Of course...as this colony will be respectful to nature, we will be careful in not destroying forests. 
7) Alchemic materials. Acid and alchemist fire could be useful into dealing with specific materials that we can't foresee now. 
8) Cranes, in order to deal with good's transportation from and to ships
9) Wheels for carts.
10) More horses. We don't know if there are going to be horses there, so we may buy some horses for military and scouting uses, as well to start an initial herd.

Currently, I am short on ideas, so I need some inputs. Any further ideas? Have you got any proposal for business? Or something that you already invested in, but could use more investments?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC: I have the cranes covered. You suggestions are excellent. The salt in particular will be important if we can't mine it locally. You hinted at this as well, but trade goods for whatever locals we find might be useful. We are also going to need basic household goods for the colonists. It will be some time before we can make all the furniture, pots, pans, everyday tools and blankets we'll need. 

I had no idea we had such a large volume of cargo space at our disposal. We should definitely take more horses. 

I would also suggest paper making equipment. The sawmills should produce enough scrap to justify making paper for the large amount of record keeping that our operations will certainly entail.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 20, 2008)

Scotley, good thought on a paper maker. Would add book binder's skills to that need as well.

On the to do list, Conrad has already been planning how to quickly raise some stone ramparts for defense of the colony. We have enough clerics and druids to be able to enclose a sizable area in Walls of Stone spells in just a few days. Once in place, they can be bolstered by earthen ramparts on the inside to increase their durability with general laborers and a single supervisor.

Conrad has purchased the materials for one sawmill apart from the funds he has put into the Company. Also, he and Pandak both have Alchemy Labs available. The problem will be finding time to do everything they need to supervise.

Conrad has also purchased 50 sets of tools for the four major construction crafts - masonry, carpentry, lumbering, & mining. We need skilled people to wield those tools. They do not need to be masters, but they need to be familiar with their use. Most likely journeymen or advanced apprentices almost ready for their journeymen exams. There is too much work to do to get the colony established to try to train unskilled people for those jobs.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 20, 2008)

*Shopping*

Cost of Good Legal Advice
75 sp per hour plus billiable expenses...
50 sp per hour plus billalbe expeseses with a monnthly retainer of 250 sp
250 sp per hour plus billable expenses quarrtlery retainer of 1000sp
Pick which company you want.

Goats
Hey there spells .......I am sure i can wreck mischief with them as your try and reek benefit from them 

Spells
I have reviewed them and have no problem wtih them   i have several ways around them if necessary 

Population
There is always some portion of the fourland exp. economic hardship but that is outweighed by the sheer size of the Four lands itself. You can always find poor people in the slums of the Republic or Cracker types in the Confederated States and of course people discontient with the local Bishop etc in the Valley.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 21, 2008)

As we are one the trip, we will have several hundreds of people with nothing else to do. They may as well start learning some profession, especially the young men.

I agree on the basic household goods, but I don't think we should go overboard: afterall, this is a colony. no need for us to pay full and expensive goods for each household, basic things will suffice. Of course, that is only my opinion, and it may be completely wrong.

Regarding the salt, I think that 10 tons should be enough? I am buying these, if you think we may need more, tell me. I am also buying 2 boats and 200 wheels for carts, and I am doubling the amount of horses and relative equipment that we have so far (and I am editing the last post accordingly). Furthermore, I'd like one ton of colored glass and pretty glass compositions, as well as 10.000sp worth of precious gems. Furthermore, I'd like 10.000sp worth of expensive and exquisite clothes, for men and women of various heights. These are materials that, if not used, can be easily sold again. Also, a paper producing laboratory, for company's needs. Also, I'd like to buy 50 engraved bottles worth 50sp each: they will be used as a focus of the "Bottle of smoke" spell, which will give our scouts exceptional abilities. That will be complemented by 10 spyglasses.

Alvar and Conrad: would you like to invest the samwill and the cranes in the company, and get an according number of shares? It needs them anyway.


OOC: Do you think that JA will seriously screw with the plant growth spells? I am willing to take the risks . Besides, goats can really eat anything.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2008)

*Pandak*

Pandak's down to 34k Silver - I'm torn between investing the rest in NCD and keeping a little aside.  In either case there's very little left.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Pandak]If the company isn't interested in the spirits operation, Alvar will be willing to invest in a joint venture. I might even be able to find a market for some of our product. I suggest we hire a couple of brew-masters and secure a couple of tons of equipment. A small operation shouldn't require too much to get started.[/sblock]




[sblock=Alvar]Pandak welcome's Alvar into a partnership in the distillery/brewery business.  JA quoted me 20k for a 'small' brewery/distillery - we could up that to 25k for equipment and see what he'll charge us for a master brewer and a master distiller?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2008)

[sblock=Pandak]I too am beginning run short of funds, but I can swing my share of the brewery. You want a controlling stake of say 15000 to my 10000 and we'll split the cost of the brewers?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2008)

Alvar will be happy to provide some cranes to the company in exchange for more silver shares. I'm still waiting on a price from the DM.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2008)

*Alvar*

As to the household goods--I was thinking pretty basic stuff to start. Mostly survival level stuff like warm blankets, food preparation and essential hygiene needs. A simple table and chairs, some sort of beds that's about it. We'll likely be in some sort of communal living and food preparation setting for most people in the first few months anyway, so individual stuff could be pretty basic.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2008)

*Pandak*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Pandak]I too am beginning run short of funds, but I can swing my share of the brewery. You want a controlling stake of say 15000 to my 10000 and we'll split the cost of the brewers?[/sblock]




[sblock=Alvar]Sounds good.[/sblock]

[sblock=JA]What will a Master Brewer and a Master Distiller run us, O Kind and Benevolent GM?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2008)

*Shopping*

Mowgli
[sblock]After much searching in the city you find a set of twin brothers...one is a master brewer and the other a master distiller, they are named James and John. You find out that while exceptionally talented they have been dismissed from many companies as they tend to get a little wild in their experimentation on brews. Having said that..their skills are impeccable but more important they have a natural talent for their jobs.  They ask for 5k silver up front with a hesitant expression and 50sp a month plust a percentatge of the profits.[/sblock]

Alvar
[sblock]The cranes will cost you 2.5 k silver each. They are made from well seasoned oak reinforced with steel bands. They are rigged so they can be used singly or in pairs. Each is capable of lifiting 2.5 tons with a safety factor of 1/3 built in. The man can also sell you a pair of heavy cranes for 7.5 k silver each....These are true dock/cargo cranes and can also be used as a pair or singley. Each can lift 10 tons of cargo with a safety factor of 1/3.[/sblock]

Household goods
The cost to equip a basic houshold for a family of 5 is 200sp per family.
A bachelor household will run you 50sp per person..
Make your caluclations on how many you need and you have your price.


PLANTS
Your assuming your not going to piss off the local druids by messing with their plants and ecosystems 

Nightbreeze
Purchases noted


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2008)

*Hennett*



			
				JA said:
			
		

> PLANTS
> Your assuming your not going to piss off the local druids by messing with their plants and ecosystems



Hennett will be more than happy to arrange for a consultation with the local druids for advice regarding this matter, and, hopefully, to smooth things over with them.  Hennett will be actively trying to get on their good side, so that we have at least some allies among the local populace.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2008)

Hennett
(DM Chuckling)That is if they like you ...you know different customs, different outlook, but the same magic ........I can just see it now ....a druid being roasted over hot coals by other druids ......


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2008)

Having spent the day about their various tasks the party reassebles that eveing for dinner. Promptly at 7:00pm Viscount Archer enters the dining rooom "good good" he says "I am glad everyone made it back safely. I trust that your shopping and prepartions went well" He then moves to take a seat and begins to help himself to various portions of the food laid upon the table.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 21, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Thank you for noting the purchases, J.A. Does the fact that you didn't mention the price for the last bullet point mean that we get them for free?  
As for the foreign druids, Hennet and me will discuss the matter with them. 
Also, for 30.000sp we get the basic household tools for 750 people. they may not be families, but the company encourages multiple people in the same house  [/sblock]

Ederin sits down and replies that everything went fine. He is happy to see that matters are proceeding, and proceeding well. His mind, however, is still busy in calculations and plans, and he wonders when the duke of Sunbridge will pop up.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2008)

OCC:What do you need a price on sorry i just overlooked it.


----------



## Lou (Jun 21, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Alton and Marc will follow the Viscount and get some food.  Alton will sit three seats down from the Viscount.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2008)

The Viscount nods in greeting as alton and marc sit down then he asks "How goes the poultry business"


----------



## Lou (Jun 21, 2008)

*Alton*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The Viscount nods in greeting as alton and marc sit down then he asks "How goes the poultry business"




"Thank you for asking.  We are ready to move out with assorted fowl of multiple species in hopes that we find a perfect fit for the climate and flora.  We also have workers to tend the birds, as well as all needed supplies.  How are your people's preparations moving along? "


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2008)

*Supper*

With an arched eyebrow he says "They go well, very well I must say though at a slower and much more discret pace"


----------



## Lou (Jun 21, 2008)

*Alton*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> With an arched eyebrow he says "They go well, very well I must say though at a slower and much more discret pace"




"M'Lord, you do have the advantages of being at home and having more advance notice..... But you are correct that we have no doubt gained unwanted attention with all of the silver being thrown around."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 21, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
30 Heavy plows
40 mature cows/oxen
120 heavy horses
60 harrows
60 seeders
200 calves (20 male, 180 female)
200 colts, mostly females
Hire 50 cowhers/grooms
900 harnesses/horse collars
food for 600 animals for 180 days.

10 tons of salt
2 river boats
200 wheels for carts
1 ton of colored glass (different colors)

Furthermore, I can't believe that I didn't think about this: what kind of materials are need for the construction of a port that we aren't likely to find at our destination (we will probably find fresh wood, stones etc, but pehraps seasoned lumber, or particular engineering machines?)

Also, we enlist the services of both the least expensive legal company (that at 75sp/hour, and those of the most expensive (250 sp/ hour). We will use the least expensive for ordinary matters, and the most expensive if some authority tries to outcast us [/sblock]

Ederin shurgs, and adds nonchalantly "Besides, the D'Shai emperor already knows about our little colony, even if he hasn't still taken specific actions to stop us"

and this is accompanied by a sense motive check of 23 (sigh)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2008)

*Pandak*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> [sblock=Mowgli/Scotley]After much searching in the city you find a set of twin brothers...one is a master brewer and the other a master distiller, they are named James and John. You find out that while exceptionally talented they have been dismissed from many companies as they tend to get a little wild in their experimentation on brews. Having said that..their skills are impeccable but more important they have a natural talent for their jobs.  They ask for 5k silver up front with a hesitant expression and 50sp a month plust a percentatge of the profits.[/sblock]




[sblock=JA & Scotley]Offer them each a 10% share of the company (2.5k silver current value each, or 5k silver combined) with no monthly pay - they get to own a part of the company (rather than just a share of the profits) without actually putting any money down. (Shares 'paid' to them to be split evenly from Pandak & Alvar, leaving Pandak with 12.5 shares, Alvar 7.5 shares, and James and John 2.5 shares each).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2008)

*Hennett, ranger/druid*

Hennett, embarrassed because of his tardiness, joins his comrades-in-arms for the meal, blushes, clears his throat and proceeds to eat like a starving man.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

*Alvar*

Add another 30,000 or 30 silver shares to Alvar's investment in the company. We just bought ourselves two heavy and six regular cranes. I'll also work out a design for some walk on/walk off moving ramps to expidite the delivery of people and livestock. There really is no reason they should be off-loaded by crane.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=JA & Scotley]Offer them each a 10% share of the company (2.5k silver current value each, or 5k silver combined) with no monthly pay - they get to own a part of the company (rather than just a share of the profits) without actually putting any money down. (Shares 'paid' to them to be split evenly from Pandak & Alvar, leaving Pandak with 12.5 shares, Alvar 7.5 shares, and James and John 2.5 shares each).[/sblock]




[sblock=Pandak]Excellent![/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=accounting]
Golden shares: 78 (30 Hennet, 18 Alvar, 10 Pandak, 20 Conrad)
Silver shares: 1792 (1000 Ederin, 200 Hennet, 192 Alvar, 260 Brightlaw, 40 Pandak, 100 Condrad)
Total company capital so far: 1.870.000sp

Charter for the trading fleet: 200.000
Slaves: 340.000
War cargo: 75.000
4 medium sized mines material: 120.000
Wheat and fresh water: 200.000
4 herds of goats + shepard dogs: 150.000

Total amount of capital invested so far: 1.085.000sp

Total amount of capital still not invested: 785.000sp [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*



			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> [sblock=accounting]
> Golden shares: 78 (30 Hennet, 18 Alvar, 10 Pandak, 20 Conrad)
> Silver shares: 1792 (1000 Ederin, 200 Hennet, 192 Alvar, 260 Brightlaw, 40 Pandak, 100 Condrad)
> Total company capital so far: 1.870.000sp
> ...




[sblock=Nightbreeze]Rather than me buying that 100 tons of pig iron, can I use the 100k to buy shares and then have the company buy the iron?  We could also use some copper and tin, though JA hasn't given me a price for those.  If this is acceptable, I'd take 60 more silver shares and 40 more gold (making Pandak's totals 100 silver shares and 50 gold shares).[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 22, 2008)

Of course.
[sblock=accounting (note: there were some typos in previous accountings. This one should be ok)]
Golden shares: 118 (30 Hennet, 18 Alvar, 50 Pandak, 20 Conrad)
Silver shares: 1852 (1000 Ederin, 200 Hennet, 192 Alvar, 260 Brightlaw, 100 Pandak, 100 Condrad)
Total company capital so far: 1.970.000sp

Full list of investments coming, as soon as JA gives me prices for the last things bought. Approximate amount of capital still to be invested: 650ksp.

We are approaching the point in which I no longer control more than 50% of the silver shares. This should put Brighlaw at ease[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2008)

*Pandak Comes to Dinner*

Pandak, fresh from a few days of shopping and hiring, joins the rest of the Colonists for dinner.

"I assume no one ran afoul of the Hounds while we were making our preparations?  We should likely be prepared for them to try something before we leave - possibly even as we're preparing to set sail."


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2008)

*Hennett (please note:  2 "n"s, 2 "t"s), ranger/druid*

"I look forward to the day when we may take a more proactive and preventative course of action with respect to the "Hounds," rather that simply a reactive one as we have been doing.  We should be aware that the Hounds will probably be making attemps to infiltrate our colony, and I recommend that we try to root out any colonists who have such ties _before_ we transport them to the colony and the Hounds gain a foothold among us!"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 22, 2008)

Education...the possibility to read on your own, knowledge independence and the ability to think with your own mind, all of those are great enemies for the bigotry and the fanaticism, which are the perfect environment for the Hounds. We have to educate the masses and teach them to think critically and with open mind. Ederin says, grimacing. I had a lot of bad experiences with fanatical priests in my past. The fact that I am blessed by both divine power and power of the land seems to offend them to no end.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2008)

For Ederin
[sblock]Extending your senses you can detect nothing from Dresden ARcher other than a sense of resignation[/sblock]

Pandak
[sblock]They agree to your tems with some excitment[/sblock]

Copper and Tin
The price per ton for processed copper and tin is 1.2 silver per pound or two pounds for 1 silver.



As Hennets comment the young Viscount speaks up "To do so would be foolish in the extreme, your benefactors would have not choice but to side with the church thus exposing you all to great danger. You do not have the strenght or the resources to directly challange the church should you be foolish and do so then when the Church sends it's Knights with fire and flame you will be alone" Taking a drink from his cup he continues "Great Resources have been dedicated to this undertaking, and you yourslef have invested even more in order to make it a success. But you forget yourself gentlmen, the opportunity has been offered to you, you have not earned it other than by your reputation. The colony can not prosper without the Benefactors, it will not have those type of resources dare i say in your lifetime, so tread very carefully when it comes to the concerns and sensiablities of the Benefactors."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2008)

*Dinner*

Nightbreeze
[sblock]The Duke of Sunbridge finally sends a reply. He is willing to invest in 7 percent of the company personally and he has retainers and other who will invest another 8 percent for a total of 15 percent of the silver shares. If you accept their offer he says he will recommend you to intitutional investors after your first year in order to sell your gold shares.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 22, 2008)

Ederin Scatterlight casts a quick "sending" to the duke of Sunbridge (btw, what is his full name?), "Currently, to have 15%, an investment of 327ksp is required. Do you confirm? Your loyal architect, Ederin".

If he confirms, then the accounting looks like this:
[sblock=accounting]
Golden shares: 118 (30 Hennet, 18 Alvar, 50 Pandak, 20 Conrad)
Silver shares: 2179 (1000 Ederin, 200 Hennet, 192 Alvar, 260 Brightlaw, 100 Pandak, 100 Condrad, 175 duke of Sunbridge, 152 friends of Duke of Sunbridge)
Total company capital so far: 2.297.000sp

Full list of investments coming, as soon as JA gives me prices for the last things bought. Approximate amount of capital still to be invested: 900ksp.[/sblock]

And weeeeeee, our company just broke the 2.000.000 sp investment score!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2008)

Accounting Problem

You have a proposed investor..but you cant really sell him a stake unless your willing to sell from your own persoanl shares or that of party members.....you set the cap at 1790 or so when you agreed to the Brightlaws deal.....you simply cant create more shares unless you call a board meeting...etc...and in effect they would consider that at this early stage as you welching on your agreement.....you could sell them from your personal shares and then reinvest in gold shares for yourself...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

*Alvar*

Clearly not interested in talking about the 'hounds' of matters of religion, Alvar changes the subject. "Since we still have a little money to invest, I have thought, though it is not pleasant dinner conversation. We will be transporting a large number of animals for several months. They will produce a considerable quantity of waste during our journey. Normal practice would be to toss it overboard. Given that we are going to be starting a major agricultural enterprise this would be wasteful in the extreme. Not only would the waste be excellent fertilizer, but it could be burned as fuel as well. Now given that our Captains and Colonists are going to be unhappy at having the boats fill up with dung, perhaps we could secure some sort of barges behind the ships to hold it? Either that or as the food is used up convert some ships over to waste haulers. That might be an easy way to enforce discipline during the voyage. A common punishment could be a period of days traveling and working on the dung boats? That should serve to keep the drunkards and brawlers in line." He shrugs, "Even if we decide to keep the waste we should also consider bringing some coal or charcoal for fuel. We will have forges and cook fires to feed. We will be using a lot of wood for construction and if you don't wish to strip even more forests for fuel then we should take some along. We seem to have the capacity and cash for it."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

*Alvar*

The conversation about being proactive suddenly sparks a thought, "Have we secured any siege engines for the voyage? I know some of the ships are armed, but I am referring to heavy weapons to defend us or if need be to attack existing fortifications? Such machines could be built there, but we would be better served by taking some along. Being able to put ballista and catapults in place soon after landing would be very helpful if we find ourselves engaged in battle in the early days of the colony. A handful of well placed and properly sighted-in Trebuchets would also allow us to control access to the river from the sea. We should also drill some of the colonists in the use of such weapons during the voyage."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 22, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Accounting Problem
> [sblock]
> You have a proposed investor..but you cant really sell him a stake unless your willing to sell from your own persoanl shares or that of party members.....you set the cap at 1790 or so when you agreed to the Brightlaws deal.....you simply cant create more shares unless you call a board meeting...etc...and in effect they would consider that at this early stage as you welching on your agreement.....you could sell them from your personal shares and then reinvest in gold shares for yourself...[/sblock]




[sblock=J.A]
Sorry, oh, mighty DM, but I think there has been a miscummunication between us. Here are the post regarding the last agreement with Brightlaw:



			
				J.Alexander said:
			
		

> The Bank will insisit upon silver shares for their 20 percent stake. They may buy additional gold shares but* they will not put up that much money without some voting control*.






			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> I tell the bank that the silver shares are normally not open, however I am very grateful to them for letting me start this company. Thus *I will accept the 250.000sp, which currently would give them 16% of the voting power and a position among the senior investors* (aka the real ruling council of the Company). *If in future other silver shares are sold, their voting power* (as well as mine and everyone else's) *will diminish* (but not by that much), unless we put up additional money to match the new entry and mantain the balance. I realize that this may not be 100% what they wanted, but it is the way the company will work - of course, very few silver share investors will be allowed. If they want to wait 6 months to see how I fare as a manager of the company, I assure them that their right to buy silver shares will not vanish. Even if they don't want to enter the silver share council now, I will gladly welcome an observer from them, in order to be supervised and evaluated.






			
				J.Alexander said:
			
		

> They will raise their investment to 18 percent of all silver shares......you are given the impression that this is the offer you should accept






			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> *Do you mean that they want a fixed amount of the voting power?* Or they will invest more than 250.000sp? *Sadly, the former cannot be done* (most of all, it would be too much of a burden for me to to all the calculations whenever I have to release more silver shares and see how much voting power each has). *I am not bargaining for more money from them: this is just the way that this share system works*: the more you invest in silver shares (if you are allowed to, and that is rare), the more voting power you have, but it is not fixed: it's just your proportion of silver shares.
> 
> I am trying to come up with a solution for them to have a fixed amount if voting power without having to invest more, but that simply is against the system, and besides even I, the founder, have not that privilege: my voting power has already dropped from 100% to 74% with the entrance with just another two senior investors.






			
				J.Alexander said:
			
		

> Thus you are experiencing the dileminia of all great captains of industry....so after much debate and haggling *you settle for the Bank owning 16 percent of the silver share*....and *with the addition of additional investors the voting power will be more spread out*...as they will not invest any money into shares that will not give them some say on the council




I clearly said that I am unwilling to give them a fixed percent of the silver shares, and you seemed to accept the deal (or at least, I thought so when you said "with the addition of additional investors the voting power will be more spread out")

I am sorry to give you fits over this, but it is quite important. Shall we consider the deal with Brightlaw null?[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 22, 2008)

Ederin listens the proposal of Alvar and his eyes widen This, sir, is the most creative idea that I have heard in a while. They may laugh at our smell, but any amount of funds you need, feel free to take it from the company's treasury.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

*Alvar*

"Very good, shall I look into the siege equipment as well?" He smiles, "If I'm going to add 'Dunglord' to my calling cards, I'd prefer to add 'Chief Engineer' as well."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds good to me Ederin cracks with a sudden laughter. 

I have to say that the vision of small fleet crossing the ocean and disembarking with a flottilla of dungboats will get us some strange looks, both from the other people of the Four Lands and from the natives. After another chuckle, he adds "But hey, I have always valued creativity more than seriousness"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2008)

nightbreeze
Comprimise
[sblock]Yeah it got all confusing, the problem i think is that you did not set a intial captialization of the company and sell shares up to that point and kept adding investors...The Bank's intent was to have 16 percent of all the shares at the sail date of the colony. So unless the company is willing to do this, the Bank will pull out. From their standpoing they had 16 percent then within hours etc you start reducing their overall position on something they felt they had given you excellent terms and taken the leap of faith by extending the credit in the first place. Their solution is this...come up with a max number of shares you are willing to issue on the start date then agree to limit all other share issues for one year or allow them the right of first refusla on 16 percent of all new shares issued. Sorry to go back but it all got confusing as it was intended to do ..let me know your thoughs[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=J.A]
Yeah, I realize that after a while it gets mad and that they have treated me very well, but so I am trying to meet them. It seems to me that they are going to agree if I give them the right of first pick on the 16% of any new silver shares issued, with the condition that if they refuse, the new issue is reduced by 16%? (this is simpler than it seems: for example, if pandak wants 100s.shares, I make an issue of 100+x (so that x is 16% of 100+x). If they want it, they take x shares and pandak takes 100, and their precentage is the same. If they don't want it, the new issue gets down to 100, all of them to pandak). 

Furthermore, I promise that no one other than the current holders of silver shares will be permitted to be issued or to buy silver shares for one year. Given the fact that the current silver share holders (SSH) are probably going to ask for a small quantity of shares in this year, they will be able to defend their voting stake with little or no investment. Also, as the silver shares cannot be traded to people out of the SSH, they already know the other decision makers for the next year.

Is that ok for them? (but, before that, what kind of interest are they applying to my loan? 5%?. They have some power over me, because of the money I owe them, but they probably realize that the Duke of Sunbridge may cover my back if they try 
something funny, and they still control only 16% of the voting shares...)

Do you want me to go on and estabilish the precise rules for director's assembly, executive structure and so on? As for now, I have only thought of a SSH Assemebly. As the company still hasn't started operating and we don't know how bright the future is, for the moment I'd just stay with me as a CEO that takes the decisions, unless the SSH challenges me formaly. As soon as the matters become more complex, we shall set up the complex guidelines. If you think that I shall set them up now, however, I'll do that[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2008)

Nightbreeze
Agreed  give me the revised figures..and let me see the sums involved..they may require some adjustment....and the rate is 8 percent 

let me think on the rest


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As Hennets comment the young Viscount speaks up: [sblock=The Viscout says "To do so would be foolish in the extreme, your benefactors would have not choice but to side with the church thus exposing you all to great danger. You do not have the strenght or the resources to directly challange the church should you be foolish and do so then when the Church sends it's Knights with fire and flame you will be alone" Taking a drink from his cup he continues "Great Resources have been dedicated to this undertaking, and you yourslef have invested even more in order to make it a success. But you forget yourself gentlmen, the opportunity has been offered to you, you have not earned it other than by your reputation. The colony can not prosper without the Benefactors, it will not have those type of resources dare i say in your lifetime, so tread very carefully when it comes to the concerns and sensiablities of the Benefactors."[/sblock]



Hennett says:  "I humbly and sincerely ask your forgivness, M'Lord.  Yes, you are right, I was forgetting myself."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock]Ugh...let me see. They invested 260 and wanted to mantain a 18% voting power base. As there are now 2179 silver shares, and they have only 260, their voting power base is down to 12%. If they want to go up to 18% again, I would have to release them 160 silver shares, making their total 420 shares, and making them the second larger silver shareholder. That is a higher investment than they originaly thought, but it won't get higher than this for quite a lot of time.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 22, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

OOC:  Neurotic has never answered my post#419 (repeated at post#460).  It seems the academy will be independent of the Company, even without a reply from Neurotic, as there are no shares attributed to Alton for the investment.

JA-Are we continuing on with the meeting, or are you waiting for some players to check in?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 22, 2008)

ooc: Lou, there is no problem for me to issue you the shares. As soon as you decide, I can do that.

I am going to watch Italy-Spain now


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2008)

The meeting will go on were kinda doing both right now...and i know it is a little confusing.

Nightbreeze
[sblock]The unhappy bank is willing to increase it's investment by 1/2 the difference from their current position to 18. They are willing to do this in the form of a liine of credit to be drawn against...with only 1/3 being usable the first year in exchange for the full 18percent shares.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=JA]I am not saying them this, but hey, they are no longer in dominant position. If they want to invest, in order to protect their voting percent, it is up to them. I tell them that silver shares can only be purchased. I regret the fact that they don't feel secure enought to invest more, but if at any point they feel confindent, the option to buy silver shares is still open, only for them.

God, we are suffering against those damn spaniards.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 22, 2008)

Ederin goes to the window, opens it, and looks for a target for a flamestrike. "An inquisitor would to especially fine" he mutters.

edit: don't mind this, I was pissed for ooc reasons. Damn spaniards.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2008)

*Shopping*

As the company begins it's dinner a knock occurs at the door. when it is opened at young man enters in a nicely tailord suit and says "I have a missive for My Lord Ederin and hands Ederin a cream covered envelope made from heavy parchement.

For Ederin
[sblock]It is with deep regret that I must inform you that the council has decided to suspend all funding for your company outside of the intial loan for which funds have been set aside. A careful review of the information has made us uncomfortable in the long term prospect of secruing our position and interests due to the fact that a formal business plan was not detailed in our original discussion.  As this decision is somewhat of a suprise to us as well we will honor any overdrafts within the next two days and apply them to your loan amount so as not to creat additionaly harships to your company. A complet accounting will be distpacthed within one week with the total loan amount due.

Respectfully,

Silas Brighltaw
Director

OCC: dont worry about it okay, something like this was designed to happen cant have everything go to easy ...your is just the charcter that stood up and took it on the chin for the party...but very good role playing.......[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 23, 2008)

Ederin sighs and says "Well, I regret to inform you that Brightlaw has lost the courage to invest more. Well, at this point we didn't really depend on their commitment, but as they were the first to believe in the company, I regret their decision. However, I'll keep the door open for them. Besides" he muses, watching out of the window "This thing has gotten really big in no time, hasn't it? To say the truth, although I wished and hoped, I thought that only after the demonstration of a success we will get big. But hey, if already we are big, the demonstration and its effects will be bigger still, don't you think?" and he sends down a glass of red wine.


[sblock] By no mean, don't worry about my feelings  I am perfectly fine with a failure, and I expect to face even worse hardships. After all, I don't think that you expected from the party to try to build something so BIG. The power that we are trying to build goes well beyond our level, so it is only natural that bad things will happen. It will be up to us to face the challenges, and if (and when) we screw up something, damn it, we will screw up big. I don't think that in any other PbF game here on enworld a project like this was ever tried. 

Anyway, I am unsure on their intentions. Do they mean to retire their investment in silver shares? Normally it couldn't be done, but as their investment was born by an misunderstanding, I think I am obliged to respect their wish. As there are plenty of coins still not invested, I will destroy their 260 shares and give them back 260.000sp.

Hmm...this leaves a void in source of power at the SSH. I wished to allow only one major bank in it, in order to make the bank commit seriously in and out of the Company council (the same way I am hardly going to admit another grand duke in the SSH, as there already is Sunbridge). Well, we will see what happens.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 23, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Sorry for not replying earlier. I'm home babysittin' with very slow connection and little time...

Yes, I'd make academy friendly but independant of the company...

Nightbreeze, I don't see you included 100 000 from Randal in the company, please make it 10% gold 90% silver...did I miss a post where you refuse it for some reayson or is it overlooked...I may increase this as Alton covers part of the library with his investment.

With Alton's investment in the library we can have very good library with some rare and/or obscure books obtained (whatever is available in any and all ports we stop)...


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry, I probably didn't notice that post. As soon as I get a reply by J.A. on a matter, I will make a full accounting and include your shares.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2008)

*Alvar*

[sblock=JA]I'll need prices and weights for heavy and light catapults, trebuchets, ballistas and something we can tow behind larger ships to carry dung. Might as well get me a price on a covered battering ram as well. Couldn't hurt to have one along in case we find ourselves attacking a fortress...[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2008)

*Alvar*

With a sigh Alvar nods, "I've faced some similar challenges with bankers over the years. We don't seem to be a popular choice with the underwriters. Still based on what you've said about the shares, we should be in pretty good shape without the extra cash shouldn't we? We had more tonnage than we needed, so even if we have to let an extra ship or two go we'll still be well supplied."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, as a matter of fact at this moment we have plenty of additional cash and cargo space. It is my impression that we cannot let a ship or two go, because they make a small fleet under the command of the same captain, and they operate together. Rather, I'd have to say that we need to invest more: these ships will be available only for getting there and for the first trip back. After that we will have to rely on other ships, as the services of these are too expensive. 

The point is, that we need to invest more in something that doesn't require many workers. I mean, we could buy the necessary equipment for more mines, but if we don't have the people to work at them, what good is there for us?

Something that I happened to think is that we could invest in the construction of the harbor, and after that in the construction of a shipyard. If the company performs well, we will face a growing need for transport cargos, and it is always better to build them yourself. Besides, that would put us in dominant position on all other traders at the colony, if we operate the docks and the harbor. What do you thing?

By the way, silly me. We need to find experienced gold-diggers and gold-hunters.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2008)

*Alvar*

"Yes, we will definitely need experienced people. If we plan to build ships we'll need ship builders. That sort of expertise won't come cheap. Perhaps we should devote some resources to setting up a proper recruiting operation for talented workers. While it should be easy enough to find unskilled labor, the talent we need to run the various operations will be more challenging to locate."  

"As for the excess capacity, if we must use it now, then perhaps we should focus on greater redundancy. A voyage of this length is certain to have losses. There will be breakage and other unforeseen accidents in shipping and delivery as well as after operations commence. Unless there are other viable enterprises we can start without personnel then our remaining space should be given over to redundancy and perhaps some weapons and armor in case we need to arm the colonists as militia. Buy what we can get cheap and save the cash, we should fill the boats, but not waste money, as we'll need to pay for future shipments."


----------



## Lou (Jun 23, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*

OOC:  Now that Neurotic has cleared up that the Academy will be independent (but friendly), Alton will invest 100,000 SP in the company at the usual 90/10 silver/gold percentages (as much for party unity as anything).

If we are thinking miners, we need to be thinking dwarves.  Perhaps Conrad and Pandak will have some useful thoughts.

We could always take preserved foodstuffs.  It is a 3 month trip each way, so ships trading with us will require food for the journey home.

[sblock=for JA]
FYI-Still waiting on the word from the clerics.

What sorts of weapons and armor are my fowl workers able to use?  Need a price for masterwork weapons and standard armor for them.

Alton needs a ton of salt and spices for making salted eggs.



[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, we should be thinking dwarves for the mining operations.

One of the reasons Pandak and Conrad were included was to find a new home for a portion of the dwarven clans to open new mineral resources to the dwarves. Things have been moving so fast, there hasn't been time to try to make contact and arrangements with the dwarves at home. Conrad's lands in the Colony are for the establishment of the territory the dwarves will need.

Conrad is friendly to humans - for a dwarf. That is why he has been investing heavily in the developing company and colony. He and Pandak will be the primary liaisons between the dwarves and the humans. That is why Conrad's investments are going toward the Company. The sawmill that Conrad has purchased is for the colony, not himself. He has no problem adding it to his investment in the Company. The sawmill was charged at 50K silver so Conrad would add 40 silver and 10 gold shares to his investment.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok, assuming that Brightlaw retired his silver shares, we should be now this way; please control that your shares are as you intended them to be.

[sblock=shares accounting]
Golden shares: (30 Hennet, 18 Alvar, 50 Pandak, 30 Conrad, 10 Randal, 10 Alton)
Silver shares: (1000 Ederin, 200 Hennet, 192 Alvar, 90 Randal, 100 Pandak, 140 Condrad, 90 Alton, 175 duke of Sunbridge, 152 Sunbridge friends)[/sblock]

JA, in the next post I will list all the items that I purchased and didn't get a price for, so that you have them all in one place and don't have to chase around the thread.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 24, 2008)

Nightbreeze
The Bank retired it's shares but you have no idea what the Duke did. They are seperate entities often confused.

Scotley
[sblock]The price for siege equipment is 3 times book price in silver.[/sblock]

Alton
[sblock]You get a vague missive from the church promising some help in the future but for now they can only spare three acoloytes who have just barely passed their residencey.

Book price for salt and spices you want  just multiple them out...same for the masterwork weapons is you just want basic masterwork types. The can most likely use a spear, staff and perhaps a sling.[/sblock]


As the dinner progresses Visount announces that there is to be a formal meeting in three days to firm up all the details.

Have i missed anything?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 24, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Have i missed anything?




Yup, here you go:
[sblock=things to price]
30 Heavy plows
40 mature cows/oxen
120 heavy horses
60 harrows
60 seeders
200 calves (20 male, 180 female)
200 colts, mostly females
Hire 50 cowhers/grooms
900 harnesses/horse collars
food for 600 animals for 180 days.

2 river boats
200 wheels for carts
1 ton of colored glass

Also, I asked you what kind of materials we should buy here if we want to build a port there, and the price for them.

And last thing, I wanted to recruit some experienced gold-hunters/miners.[/sblock]

Besides, as far as I know, the duke Brightlaw didn't have any shares, so I just retired the 260 shares of the bank.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 24, 2008)

Nightbreeze
[sblock]The cows will cost you 15k silver
The plows will cost 1500 silver
The horses will cost 35k silver
The Harrows and Seeders will run you 10k silver
The calves and colts will cost you 15k silver
The harness will cost you 10k silver
Food will cost you 5 k silver
Riverboats will cost you 3k each
Wheels 1k
one ton of colred glass 50k[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2008)

Alvar submits the following proposal for seige gear:

6 heavy catapults 14400 sp
12 light catapults 19800 sp
24 balistas 36000 sp
2 rams 6000 sp
5000 sp for ammo? 

Call it 82000 sp with the first six months pay for the engineers and a couple of masterwork tool kits for repairs?

We should hire at least 12 men experienced in such weapons to train others on the voyage. It think 40 tons would be a reasonable weight, the DMG doesn't give on. Figure another 10 tones of ammo. 

[sblock=JA]Can we get a dozen engineers on the payroll?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2008)

OOC:  40 dung boats/barges for 700 sp each. They can be pretty primative boats, they just need to be simple fairly flat, fairly shallow barges that are open topped but covered with tarps that can be towed behind the big ships. If we get into trouble I guess they can serve as life boats.

edited per JA's response.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 24, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]If we get at the end of the voyage and a storm turns them upside down, the druids in the party may be pretty pissed because of the petroleum wastes in the ocean 

With the kind of military force that we are assembling, we may end up as the Honourable East India Company: conquering territories and aministrating them on the behalf of the company as if we were a nation . By the way for those who have Spell Compendium, have a look at bottle of smoke: our scouts will be equipped with that spell, extended to 24, and spyglasses. Not bad, huh?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2008)

OOC: [sblock]Yeah, we gotta hope they don't turn over. Being shallow and flat was to counter that as well as reduce drag on the main ship. 

Alvar would definately be on board for pacification of the natives. He's got some experience with that sort of thing in his history...

Bottle of smoke makes for some very high speed scouting and a great retreat if they run into trouble. I love it.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 24, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

"M'Lord, what news can you tell us about the preparations for the journey?  Who will our fellow colonists be?  Any word on interference from the Empire?"

[sblock=for JA]
When do the 3 acolytes arrive?  I will put them to work alternating praying, working with the 10 families to prepare for the journey, and independent study of magic in the natural world.

How large are the 10 families?  Should I just run something by you?  100 MW spears 30200 SP  20 MW slings 6000 SP  100 pouches of bullets 1 SP

How much for water glass (aka sodium silicate)?  Want to use for long term egg preservation.  Any decent alchemist should be able to make this, heating clear sand with soda ash, pot ash, or any other sodium carbonate-containing material.  

Also interested in glass jars to store dried egg whites.


[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 24, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock]Yeah, we gotta hope they don't turn over. Being shallow and flat was to counter that as well as reduce drag on the main ship. [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
During the voyage I will use multiple extended control winds to accelerate the voyage and nullyfy the winds during a storm, but this won't stop the gargantuan waves caused by a real oceanic storm. Can't we go kill something to get at 13th level and weather control?  (joking)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2008)

*Alvar*

[sblock=OOC] Yeah, let's file this one under 'be careful what you wish for'. I expect we'll have another battle on our hands soon enough.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 24, 2008)

[sblock]I'd rather fight than let my people fight.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 24, 2008)

*Dinner*

Lou
[sblock]4 people onthe average to a family so lets say 50 people.
Weapon purchases are fine. Water Glass will run you 25sp per pound. Gallon glass jars are 30sp a dozen.

The acoylotes will arrive in one week...they seem to be in a hurry to get rid of them.[/sblock]

Scotley
Okay on the barges......but they are going to cost you 700....you guys are making a demand on things..so becoming a sellers market now.

Siege Equipment will be 85k silver...enigneers are book price x3 for extended duty with a one year contract.


Addressing Alton's question he says "I belive they are wanting to accelerate by several weeks...so you could leave anywhere from one week to three weeks..it just depends on how quickly their graces can arrange things.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 24, 2008)

Full blown list of investments.

[sblock=company shares]

Golden shares: *148* (30 Hennet, 18 Alvar, 50 Pandak, 30 Conrad, 10 Randal, 10 Alton)
Silver shares: *2139* (1000 Ederin, 200 Hennet, 192 Alvar, 90 Randal, 100 Pandak, 140 Condrad, 90 Alton, 175 duke of Sunbridge, 152 Sunbridge friends)

Total company capital gathered: 2.287.000 sp
Total company capital invested: 995.500 sp
Money remaining: 1.108.500sp[/sblock]
[sblock=personal finances]
140.000 Cash
560.000 Debt to Brightlaw bank at 8%[/sblock]
[sblock=generic list of investments]

Material required for the construction of 4 medium sized mines
*120.000sp*
Slaves:
150 general workers
100 women in breeding age
100 teenagers
2+1 carpenters
2+1 blacksmiths
2+1 glass blowers
2+1 lumber millwrights
1 herder
1 woodcutter
3 miners
1 scribe
*340.000sp*
One warship-cargo, named "Seed". 120 ton vessel some 80 feet long 25 feet wide and is a two master. She has 75 tons of cargo capicity and mounts one catapult forward and two on both the port and starboard sides.
*75.000sp*
6000 goats (176 breeding bucks, 248 estabilished breeding does, 372 kids, 4204 yearlings (mature) does, with 90 days of grain: and shepard dogs
*150.000sp*
30 Heavy plows
40 mature cows/oxen
120 heavy horses
60 harrows
60 seeders
200 calves (20 male, 180 female)
200 colts, mostly females
Hire 50 cowhers/grooms
900 harnesses/horse collars
food for 600 animals for 180 days.
2 river boats
200 wheels for carts
0.5 ton of colored glass
*123.500sp*
Fine and beautiful dresses
*10.000sp*
Beautiful, colored gems
*10.000sp*
Charter for a fleet
*200.000sp*
Sawmill
*50.000sp*
100 tons of pig iron
*100.000sp*
 Food for 600 people and water for 3 months voyage for as long as possible, according to the sum:
*200.000sp*
Siege engines (and engineers for one year):
6 heavy catapults
12 light catapults
24 balistas
2 rams
5000sp worth of ammo
*85.000sp*
40 Dung barges
*28.000sp*
[/sblock]
[sblock=explanation of some investments]
[sblock=mercenary company, personal investment]
Led by Captain Melcor, a small company of 50 men supported by a squad of combat engineers and one squad of scouts. A 2 year contract of foreign service was signed, with option for 3 one year extensions. His men are armed with short spears, short swords light crossbows and wear strudded leather. I will resupply equipment damaged either trough battle damage or normal wear and tear. 10.000sp are paid for each year and 15.000 were paid upfront.

It was requested to him to recruit engineers capable of building and operating siege engines, and another 50 men armed with composite longbows.[/sblock]
[sblock=Chartered transport fleet]
For 200.000, a fleet of 5 ships with 1000tons of cargo space each. Chartered for 6 months[/sblock]
[sblock=Hired random workers]
100, both single and with families[/sblock]
[sblock=Ship]
Named "Seed", purchased and outfitted with 75.000, a 120 ton vessel some 80 feet long 25 feet wide and is a two master. She has 75 tons of cargo capacity and mounts one catapult forward and two on both the port and starboard sides.[/sblock]
[/sblock]
_
Yuk...I spent half an hour doing this. A nice lesson to me: from now on, I am keeping this list, so that I don't have to go back 10 pages to check things._

Thank you for your patience, J.A.

EDIT: added dungboats and siege engines, thanks Scottley


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2008)

Nightbreeze--don't forget the dung boats and artillery from posts 532 and 533.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 25, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

And don't forget Randal's library and school implements and instruments...and spell components

I know this in not technicaly part of the company, but still the list should be complete...


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jun 25, 2008)

err...ok, I will list you investments too, but give them to me. If I have to hunt them down amog the last 10 pages, I will certainly make some mistake.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 28, 2008)

"Do you think you gentlmen can be ready in as litle as three weeks" the viscount asks.


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hennett, Gestalt Ranger/Druid12, AC 18 FF17 T13, HP 65/85, Greataxe +19/+14/+9*

"If that is what M'Lord requires of us, then it shall be so done!"

OOC:  As you can see, I'm still showing some damage to Hennett from our last battle.  Did I neglect to take some healing into account?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 28, 2008)

OCC: Not that I am aware of


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2008)

*Alvar*

OOC: If Hennet is still wounded Alvar will be happy to cast a cure or two...


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hennett, Gestalt Ranger/Druid12, AC 18 FF17 T13, HP 65/85, Greataxe +19/+14/+9*

OOC:  that would be much appreciated, Alvar/Scotley!  He's down  20hp.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 28, 2008)

Settling into dinner the party is relaxed just as a massive unexpected rainstorm pours water onto the city. In large sheets is comes down with enough force to rattle windows and create a solid noise as it beats against the roof.

"Looks like were in for some nasty weather" Viscount Archers say, then taking a sip of his wine he contiunes..."so may i ask what type of citizens your looking for..and if there would be an opportunity for others to join your little venture"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2008)

*Alvar*

Raising his glass and taking a sip of wine before answering, Alvar says,"We want honest fellows with the sucess of the Colony as a prime goal. Do you know someone who might be interested in our little venture."


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hennett, Gestalt Ranger/Druid8*

Hennett excuses himself to the side of the room as casts Cure Critical Wounds on himself.

_Cure Critical Wounds_: good for 33, so Hennett is now once again at full hp.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1643831/


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 30, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Nightbreeze, I'll hunt it down over the week. Most of it is in the post #405...

"If needed, we will be ready. It's more time then three days we talked about earlier."

Turning toward the party

"Do you think we could hunt down those that attacked us?"

"Would it be possible to obtain one of the old altars of Light for this new venture? I'm not sure if they are portable or not. Is there any old, abandoned church or chappel that for some reason still has its altar unattended?"

"As for additional time we can use it to equip ourselves more fully.But maybe we should sail earlier and buy our stock in other ports? We should also obtain at least two steel safeboxes with at least three different locks so we can keep important documents and their copies in two safe locations."]


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2008)

*Hennett, Gestalt Ranger/Druid8*

OOC:  Does Hennett know of any Druidic shrines/temples that might have some sort of altar/altar substitute that might be portable, or at least transplantable, that could serve the purpose that Randal intends?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 30, 2008)

*dinner*

With a sly wink at Alvar the young nobel says "Honesty huh"

Hennett
The only possible items would be one of the old oak trees in a grove preserved for some reason or another by the chuch or a very powerful nobel  or a ruin stone left untouchted by the Knights....but any would be way difficult to find and transport and would surly catch the attention of the Hounds.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2008)

*Alvar*

Alvar raises his glass to the Viscount and returns his smile.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2008)

*Hennett, gestalt Ranger/Druid*



			
				JA said:
			
		

> Hennett
> The only possible items would be one of the old oak trees in a grove preserved for some reason or another by the chuch or a very powerful nobel or a ruin stone left untouchted by the Knights....but any would be way difficult to find and transport and would surly catch the attention of the Hounds.




OOC:  Hmmm, ok, put that idea on the back burner for now, but we might want to keep our eyes peeled for a relatively smallish runestone.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 1, 2008)

The dinner progesses with a little light conversation and soon ends as the strom blows. Retiring to bed the party finds itself soon falling into a deep sleep but alas morning comes all to soon.

At 5:00 am a rap is heard on your door requesting that you get up and be ready for breakfeast at 6am. You are told hot water has been placed in the bathing chambers should you desire.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2008)

*Alvar*

Suspecting something important is in the wind, Alvar visits the bathing chambers and puts on fresh clothes. He takes some time with his appearance and arrives promptly at 6:00 for breakfast.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2008)

*Hennett, gestalt Ranger/Druid*

Hennett was already awake when the rap came upon his door.  He had been awake for half an hour performing his daily devotions to the Nature Spirits of the World and asking them to grant him the loan of their powers this day.  (OOC:  Praying for Spells.)  Once he completes this task, he will go and ritually cleanse his body, and present himself for breakfast about 5 minutes early, so he can get a good seat where he can see out a window.  (And preferably open this window to breathe in the fresh air and listen to the sounds of the birds and swaying of the trees.)

(OOC:  Spells prepared listed in RG.  Same as yesterday, BTW.)


----------



## Lou (Jul 1, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Marc answers the door and relays the message to Alton after his morning meditation and prayers.  They will dress as the locals do, based on their observations from the market, only slightly more upscale.

OOC:  New spell list on the wiki later today.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 1, 2008)

Conrad acknowledges the request and sets about his morning ablutions. He readies his gear and heads down to the breakfast a few minutes early.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 2, 2008)

Ederin was already awake, in quiet meditation. When he hears about the news, he snarls and mutters something in his usual strange morning mood.

He than prepares, takes a quick bath, casts some spells and at 6 he is ready for the breakfast.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 2, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Randal and Seraphina bathe and put on their usual clothes (black and blue for Randal and black and red for Seraphina).

They come few minutes early to get a good seat.

As usual, Randal has _Prestidigitation _and _Unseen Servant_ cast

Nightbreeze see if you have something to recalculate since you didn't include my ships in invesments or we can reach some other agreement (or I can use 75k for something else...
[sblock=Randal' investments]
academy supplies = 20k silver pennies
very good library = 100k sp from Alvar + 50k sp
magic components for bards, spellthief and clerics 30k sp
Investment into NCD = 100k sp
Warship and library ship = 75k sp (as investment in NCD)
Nobility chart = 50k sp
--------------------------------------------------------
Total: 325 000 sp leaving about 30 000 sp for personal use
Total investment in NCD = 100 000 + 75 000 for total control of one warship and one cargo vessel

Personal (to be added later):
scroll of water breathing and scroll of water walking  = 7500
bribes and information gathering = waiting for DM

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2008)

*Pandak*

Pandak bathes and dresses in 'Urban Adventurer' style and heads down for breakfast, taking a seat near Hennett and the open window.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 4, 2008)

*Breakfeast*

Entering the room the party immediately notices that the five individuals who were present at the original meeting are sitting across from the table. As before the spokesmen is in the center. Once again the room contains several pairs of guards...

"Welcome gentlemen,..Welcome, I trust you slept well" the spokesman says...


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2008)

*Hennett, gestalt Ranger/Duid*

"Yes, indeed, Sir!  We thank you for the excellent accomodations!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 4, 2008)

"You are most welcome" the spokesman says then with a slight grin he adds "But really you should thank yourself....as it will all be eventually billed to the colony"...


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2008)

*Hennett, gestalt Ranger/Duid*

"Ahhhh, so THAT'S the catch!  Nijel winks.  "Well, I must say, Roak, that you are an excellent cook!" 

[Nijel?  Roak?  How did those names get in a post with Hennett's name in the title?  Am I in the twilight zone?]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 4, 2008)

Ederin silently sits near a window and waits for the other to start eating.

[sblock=neurotic]Sadly, I no longer can guararntee you direct control on the ships (the iron shares system prooved too complex), so I just acted as intermediary to buy you the ships...they are completely yours, not company's.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 4, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

[sblock=Nightbreeze]
No problem, thanks. I believe that NCD and Academy will cooperate closely so no problem there. And ship from academy will use protection of caravans of your fleet and occasional cargo vessel may be under protection of Academy warship.

Interesting concept, Academy with warship in ownership 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Scotley]
Would you like part of your investment in library to be transferred to partial ownership of two ships?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2008)

*Alvar*

[sblock=Neurotic]Sure whatever you prefer.[/sblock]


"Yes, in spite of the storm last night I slept quite well. Given that you have called us to such an early meeting, might it be fair to surmise that your own night was more eventful?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 4, 2008)

*Breakfeast*

"The night indeed has proven most intersting" the spokesman says "It has come to our attention that our enemies may have gotten wind of what we are planning but not yet as to the scope or date...so we are going to accelerate the schedule...you will sail in two weeks..almost three full months before your original departure date. This however will put you crossing the seas during winter...and you will now arrive in Janurary instead of March..."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 4, 2008)

Ederin cocks his head to one side and replies: Our enemies have indeed gotten news of our departure. As a matter of fact, my divinations revealed that the D'shai emperor knows about it, but as I said that yesterday to the viscount, and he didn't react, I assume that you already knew this. So, are we speaking about other enemies, or the viscount wasn't paying attention?

Anyway, as far as I am concerned, we have no problems in sailing during the winter, as long as the captains don't freak out, hearing this proposal. We may need to buy some additional supplies, just to be sure, but that is no problem.

Suddenly he makes a dreaming smile "I have never seen snow above the ocean"


----------



## Lou (Jul 4, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*



Lou said:


> OOC:  Neurotic has never answered my post#419 (repeated at post#460).  It seems the academy will be independent of the Company, even without a reply from Neurotic....






Neurotic said:


> [sblock=Randal' investments]
> academy supplies = 20k silver pennies
> *very good library = 100k sp from Alvar + 50k sp*
> magic components for bards, spellthief and clerics 30k sp
> ...






OOC:  Neurotic-Are you attributing Alton's 100k investment in the Academy to Alvar?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2008)

*Alvar*

OOC: Alvar made an investment in the school too, albeit at considerably less than 100k. 

"I should think an additional investment in cold weather clothing, fuel and early season crops such as cabbages would be in order."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 7, 2008)

*Academy investments*

I'm sorry, Lou, I guess I got confused by names (Alton/Alvar) and long intervals without reading posts.  
I remember Scotley invested so I attributed 100 000 to him. I'll change the post so it says Alton has invested in academy.

Would you like to split your investment in something other then books? Like partial ship ownership or spell components? And you can say we bought sorcerer spell components too...

Scotley, how much did Alvar invest? And in what? Ships, books, spell components or academy in general (giving me control of investments), we will need to discuss ownership and 'High Council' of Academy. I'll put up something before the end of the week so we can hammer it out.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 7, 2008)

*Breakfeast*

"So you will be ready in two weeks time then" the spokeman asks...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2008)

*Alvar*



Neurotic said:


> Scotley, how much did Alvar invest? And in what? Ships, books, spell components or academy in general (giving me control of investments), we will need to discuss ownership and 'High Council' of Academy. I'll put up something before the end of the week so we can hammer it out.




OOC: Alvar wanted to invest 10,000 and would be putting it in the Academy in general though he would be interested in serving on whatever board or council is established and might also serve as a regular 'guest lecturer' if given a chance.


----------



## Lou (Jul 7, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*

"I will be ready in two weeks."  Alton smiles.  "When will the formal papers be ready?"

OOC: If the Academy is to own the ship and all, then let's make the Academy ownership part of the whole and not piecemeal.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 7, 2008)

"The papers will be ready in two days"


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 8, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

We will be ready, my lords.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2008)

"I will be ready," comments Alvar confidently. "I look forward to having some time to review the papers and suggest changes before we sign them."


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2008)

*Hennett, Gestalt Ranger/Druid*



Scotley said:


> "I will be ready," comments Alvar confidently. "I look forward to having some time to review the papers and suggest changes before we sign them."



"Ahh, might as well forget that, Alvar, just sign first and read later, if at all!  Face it, if they want to do us dirty they will find a way!"   Hennett brandishes his quill with a great flourish and says, "Bring on the documents!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2008)

"Good, then we shall meet again in two days time...do you gentlemen have any further questions or request..."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 9, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

I have a question. What can you tell us about attacks on certain merchant and noble houses?

We were target of one such attack and in two weeks there might be more. We may have to put a stop to them, but it would really help if don't have to start from scratch.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 9, 2008)

Conrad assents to the meeting in two days time and sits listening to the discussion of the others. After the meeting, Conrad will retire to his room.

[sblock=JA]Conrad will take time to compose a Sending spell to the Dwarven Elder back responsible for sending Pandak and he to this colony project. Sendings are choppy since they are limited to 25 words. More like magical personal telegram.

Sending1 - Colony project a go. Timetable accelerated. Departure within two weeks. Dwarves planning to be part of project need to be here by then.
Conrad Ironstar

Sending2 - Humans involved well organized. Pandak and I part of Nascent Company. Need our people to remain in control of mining interests. Please reply.
Conrad Ironstar
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2008)

*Breakfeast*

"The world is full of youth with no thought to anything but their own pleasures and games....who knows who is behind it...." the spokesman says then adds "And their actions really do not matter in the grand scheme of things now do they" signaling his intent by voice inflicition to let the matter drop.

Conrad
[sblock]Sending 1 - We will do what we can may not be able to make the first shipment with any large numbers but will send what we can....expect more on the first scheduled shipment.

Sending 2  - What will it take to remain in control of mining interests.....agreement with Brightlaw gives 50 percent control of all new mines to the clan....[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2008)

*Alvar*

"I have many questions, but I do not think they will be answered here. I will be at the meeting in two days time." 

OOC: [sblock=DM]Alvar would like to contact a local private investigative firm.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2008)

"Well then I guess this meeting is over...we shall meet again in two days time...please see about making any prepartions you need to" the spokesman says

for alvar
[sblock]okay one is easily found[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

*Alvar*

[sblock=DM]Alvar will request that the service investigate a threat to ships in port preparing for long voyages. He has reason to believe that there is a plot afoot to disrupt such shipping. He would like to hire the investigators to put some men on the docks looking for anything that might disrupt the orderly loading and departing of ships. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2008)

OCC: Shall I advance time to the next meeting?


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2008)

*Hennett, Gestalt Ranger/Druid*

Advancing suits me fine!


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 15, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

We can advance.

[sblock=For DM]
Did Seraphina find something out about our attackers? Or did she find people for the Colony? Did Randal finally send messages and receive answer to sendings (adjusted for new info - start time, ports etc)...that is, do we have all data needed or not. If not, he asked it on the end of the meeting.
[/sblock]


Once party gathers...
"I don't think attacks on nobles of the city with magic are 'no consequence' event. If nothing else, they make Hounds edgy. And attacks on us attract more attention then we want."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2008)

*Alvar*

OOC: Alvar will be continuing to work on the projects we've already discussed, but yes, advancing works for me.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 15, 2008)

Advance and go fast. These are only two days, afterall.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2008)

*Mowgli*

OOC: I'm about as useless as teats on a boar doing what we're doing - 'by all means, move!'


----------



## Lou (Jul 16, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*

OOC:  We can move on to the next meeting.

[sblock=JA]
Alton will visit a library and research raising fowl for the two days.  Marc will check on the families and see that they will be ready in time.

The acolytes are expected in 6 days time, or 4 days from the next meeting.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 18, 2008)

[sblock=JA] Sending to Elder - Was not aware of particulars for the agreement. Control will be maintained then when clan members arrive. Was concerned with organization and aggressiveness of humans.[/sblock]


OOC: Conrad is ready to move forward. Had a slipped disc. Could not sit at the computer for a few days. Really not liking the traffic flow here now. My connection keeps timing out.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 18, 2008)

OCC:Working on the final draft of the agreement....I will have it posted tonight.......


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2008)

Dracomeander said:


> [sblock=JA] Sending to Elder - Was not aware of particulars for the agreement. Control will be maintained then when clan members arrive. Was concerned with organization and aggressiveness of humans.[/sblock]
> 
> OOC: Conrad is ready to move forward. Had a slipped disc. Could not sit at the computer for a few days. Really not liking the traffic flow here now. My connection keeps timing out.



I'm also having repeated problems with timing out!  I am really getting angry about it, too! Grrrrrr!
BTW, sorry to hear about your disc!  OUCH!!  Hope you're doing much, much better now.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 19, 2008)

The Grand Duchy of Brigtlaw in return for its investment will have control over all commercial traffic into and out of the colony for a period of 25 years. All incoming and outgoing ships must depart and dock from the City of Brightlaw.

The Kingdom of Gwyneede in return for its support will be granted the right to maintain 1 naval base and 1 military fortification within the colony. Said colony is to provide 50 percent of the required material support for these bases for the first 50 years.

The Dwarves Council in return for its support will be given exclusive title to 30 percent of all ore deposits found within the colony.

The Gnomish oligarchy in return for its support will be given exclusive title to 30 percent of all gem deposits found within the colony

Brechan shall be given exclusive title to 30 percent of all lumber rights in the colony in return for its investment.

The Republic in return for its investment will be given an exclusive option for the purchase at market price of 30 percent of all grain surplus generated by the colony.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2008)

OOC: Are these stipulations already set in stone or can we suggest some amendments?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 21, 2008)

OCC: There may be some room for negiogation...........


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 21, 2008)

ooc: I do so not agree with the first condition. The others I can grudgingly accept, but the first one is hideous. Besides, what "investment"? It's all a loan!!! But these days I have no connection to internet, so I will leave it up to you to negotiate...


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hennett, gestalt Ranger/Druid*

When Hennett hears about Brightlaw's stupulation, he wants to just withdraw his participation from the venture altogether and store his money in his socks or something.  Hennett will have no part of any investment scheme or company that owes any fealty whatsoever to Brightlaw.  Period.


----------



## Lou (Jul 21, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Brightlaw's condition is too steep and out of line of the others. All are unacceptable if any taxes are imposed on top of these conditions.

It looks like only manufactured goods and animals are excluded, but Brightlaw would take a tax of them in the shipping.

Are the lumber rights to all lumber for all time, or just original stands of timber?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2008)

Alvar expresses some concern about time of war. What happens to the Colony if Imperial warships form a blockade of the Brightlaw ports?

We also need some limits or ranges on number of troops we'll feed on those military bases. What exactly does 'required material support' entail. We at least want to be exempt from costs for dependents and other non-military personnel living on the base. 

Who determines which 30% various entities get?

Which market determines the grain price--Republic? Brighlaw? Somewhere else?


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2008)

*Hennett, Gestalt Ranger/Druid*

Hennett doesn't like the conditions placed on the deal by Brightlaw.  I say we tell them to go get hanged!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2008)

Lookins somewhat taken aback by the violent expression on the partys faces and as if the partys' strong emotions can be sensed he says "I am sorry you feel that way...none of the prinicpals have given you any reason to think they wish the colonty to fail......you have been offerred titles and wealth beyond imagining but I detect you do not wish to abide by the desires of those who have OFFERED you this opportunity..so I will be blunt gentlemen..despite what you may think you are not a major power yet have been given an equal voice of those powers in the govering of the colony to reward your efforts...you presume that just because you have been invited that your services are necessary, I assure you there are backup for each of you...and your presume to judge the motives of one of the powers with little or no justification other than your own preception....the colony will be governed according to it's own council in which you have a say as to taxes rates and resource disbursmetn yet you think it is unfair of the powers to have such a say as to resource when each of you have been given clear titile to any tracts of land you wish and that are apporved of by the council..we find this most distressing..so and I speak for all the powers... Take it or leave it the decision is yours....we will awaint your decision and can reassemble within two hours of your notice.....I thank you"

There is no doubt in anyone's mind that you have offended the spokesmen and the other principals in the room....and as you are escourted from the meeting room you observe the young gentlman to the left of the spokesman...throwing a glass into the fire....


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 23, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Randal disagrees with naval or any military base from any power within the colony. History teaches that those serve mainly as "guardians" of new lands effectively blocking military development of new lands.

Once hostile reaction becomes evident he stands and without waiting for the end of the tirade, bows slightly and starts toward the door.

_They are already offended, we could show some backbone immediately. Hopefuly, we can find a way to prosper around their conditions, manufactured goods maybe? Knowledge? Hmmm. Those bureaucrats always think they can get something for nothing._

To late Randal remembers that there could be mind reading men around. He continues toward the door, suddenly careful seeing young man breaking the glass. _Unseen servant_ opens the door for him and he is gone.

OOC: This assumes that no one stops him and nothing happened with glass breaking


----------



## Lou (Jul 23, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*

Before exiting the doors, Alton turns and responds to the spokesman without emotion, "We presume nothing; we only know what you tell us. Your distress is of your own making.  There is clear title to _nothing _under the conditions laid out.  Your voice rings hollow faced with the words on the paper. An eminent banking house such as Brightlaw would not make such a mistake.  So who is running this show?"  With that, Alton leaves.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2008)

*Hennett, Gestalt Ranger/Druid*



Lou said:


> Before exiting the doors, Alton turns and responds to the spokesman without emotion, "We presume nothing; we only know what you tell us. Your distress is of your own making.  There is clear title to _nothing _under the conditions laid out.  Your voice rings hollow faced with the words on the paper. An eminent banking house such as Brightlaw would not make such a mistake.  So who is running this show?"  With that, Alton leaves.



Hennett nods in agreement with Alton's words and does not even look at the men as he follows Alton out of the room.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2008)

As the party gathers to leave it is easy to observe that the men at the table are taken aback by the disrespect shown by Randal and Alton.  Several of the guards put hand to sword when Randal moves but are stayed when the man to the right of the spokesman finally speaks as the two are just about to cross the threshold. "Master Alton, Master Randal, Master Hennett there will be no need for you to make a decision. Your services are no longer desired by this body and the offer is herby withdrawn. The monies you paid for titles shall be refunded and we ask that you remain within the hotel for two weeks so that the fleet may sail. And for the rest of you you make a grevious error you confuse busniess with politcs in regards to the Bank and the Grand Duchey and the confederated states as they are seperate and distinct entities...think well on your decison......as should this insolence and attitude prevail we will look elsewhere."

Completing his breif speech the man stands up as well as the rest of the tabel and moves to an exit. Guards fall into protective positions and those who are intuend to magic sense that a barrier has been raised that will prevent voice and other actions from reaching them.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2008)

*In the Dining room*

Entering the common area set aside for the party the group discovers the young viscount archer sitting in a chair with his feet up on an ottoman...."Bravo, Bravo gentlemen you should be commended..your actions have just given up control of the colonial council where all the real issues were to be decided..... before the meeting you had 7 out of 16 votes on it now you have only 4 or 16 I do hope your proud of yourself"


----------



## Lou (Jul 23, 2008)

*In the Dining Room*

Alton finds a bottle of bourbon and several glasses, offering them to Viscount Archer, Hennett, Randal, and others.  Pouring when glasses are accepted.

"The conflict with the D'Shai Empire must go poorly, or our hosts would not be in such foul temper.  Moving the schedule ahead and then blustering when questions arise is a clear sign of weakness, not strength.  If we are so easily replaced, then this whole exercise has been a waste.

The vote counts make no difference so long as the veto power remains in the hands of our hosts.  Only 12/16 matters; they have 5 votes.

And what is your position here, Lord Archer?  Playing the ends against the middle or are you just here to soften the group up?"

Alton sits down opposite Viscount Archer and takes a sip.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2008)

Taking the offered bourbon the Viscount replies "My position is one of many..I am to be my cousion's watchdog and well as their emissary,,they both are a little excitable at times I will confess" taking a sip he responds.."And no you are wrong..they always deal from a position of strenght and rarely bluff...and once again you make a false assuption that the five will always act in concert. Their interests are varied and many and often confilct that is why they wished 7 neutral individuals on the council that way even should a veto be cast the 7 plus 5 of the remaing 7 could override it...that is in the intial stages..as the council grew it would dilute the power of a veto.." taking a sip of his bourbon he continues.."I am afraid you let yourself be blinded by the money and plans you made in advacne of learing all the terms..yes there was a sense of urgency but you all rushed out and immiedialtely contracted to secure your own interests rather than scout out what is availabe and delay the purchase until you knew what all the conditions were..." taking yet another sip he adds "And Did you truly belive that you were going to be able to set everything up as to your wishes in the beginning and ignore the wishes and agreements among the 5.......they always knew at some point a confortation would occur bewteen the 5 and the council yet you pushed it when you were not in a postion of strength and thus the hammer fell early...and no you are not easily replaced as much thought went into the selection process but they were not foolish enought not to have secondary candidates ready" then pausing for yet another sip he adds.. "Did you truly think that your little company was going to have such a monopoly on everthing and such a huge headstart..did you think they would allow it withouts some protections for themeself...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2008)

Then looking into his glass for a moment as if deciding to what to say he adds "As a personal aside i would suggest you tone down considerable your attitude and perceived shows of strenght...you gentlmen while powerful are way out of your league in reagards to them...and should it continue then Eastmarch who was greatly offended may well follow thru with his comment to have an axeman bring you to your senses....."


----------



## Lou (Jul 23, 2008)

"_'Negotiating'_ with such bluster usually leads to rebellion sooner rather than later.    Kicking us out of the room based on our reactions to the added terms....  Bluff or not, it bodes poorly for the success of the colony, despite comments to the contrary.  The fact is that sheep do not make good colonists!

I cannot help but question how such steep conditions by the 5, along with the required increasing taxes previously described, could lead to a stable economy during peacetime.  Attacks by the D'Shai Empire would certainly doom the colony under those conditions.  The offered terms do not come near to "wealth beyond imagining."

But money means little to me.  It adds cushion to the adventure.  I simply invested the draft given to me.  

So far the risks were going to be mostly on us, not the 5.  They are only putting forth gold, not their lives.  Although it sounds like you are going, Lord Archer?"

OOC:  Alton is continuing the conversation so others can listen and have cover from his words.  

JA-So this is your idea of "may be some room for negotiation."


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2008)

*Hennett, Gestalt Ranger/Druid*

Alton's "shadow", Hennett, just stands brooding nearby, waiting for a topic to come up that he knows about well enough to contribute to the conversation.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2008)

The young lord smiles and says...."The terms were not added as you say the complete documents were not ready as you were made aware of....and you say the conditions are steep but are they really?..or are they just barriers to your plan to eventually rebel....as to the wealth beyond imaging...the colony had control over how much money it wished to borrow...the lines of credit were offered in case they were needed...and you gentlemen have no idea as to the cost of this venture or what other investemnts the group were going to make individually...and oh yes I will be going now and to that I can only say thank you..you greatly incensed my cousions to the point they just gave me a title"

OCC:Nope there was room for discussion up until the point they perceved disrespect......and insolence....I mean no one no one dimisses major nobilty by walking, tought, deed comment etc before they finish...also you guys became fixated on Brightlaw and what you thought was an unfair condition.....the bank...and the duke are actually two seperate entites and the duke is representing the Confederation as a whole not simple his duchey..and also you guys apporaced the bank for an investment..the bank did not come to you.....


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2008)

OOC:  So now what?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2008)

OCC: Waiting for the others to chime in but you really have two choices..either not go or go as a colonist without title and the protections offered and subject to tax's etc and all sorts of things and without any voice on the colonial coucil...a third option would be to try and make nice with the great lords......


----------



## Lou (Jul 23, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*



J. Alexander said:


> OCC:Nope there was room for discussion up until the point they perceved disrespect......and insolence....I mean no one no one dimisses major nobilty by walking, tought, deed comment etc before they finish...also you guys became fixated on Brightlaw and what you thought was an unfair condition.....the bank...and the duke are actually two seperate entites and the duke is representing the Confederation as a whole not simple his duchey..and also you guys apporaced the bank for an investment..the bank did not come to you.....




OOC: Interesting. At no time were the representatives in the room identified. None of us has met the duke AFAIK, and there has been no indication that we would recognize major nobility. I thought we were speaking with delegates. 

"M'Lord, perhaps with your new title, you could request one last audience with His Grace for me. Your words have made me realize that I have been, how can I say this, _hasty_ in passing judgment. I have been in an ivory tower for too long, and my presentation is still rough around the edges."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2008)

"I will see what I can do but it will be a day or two before i dare raise the subject with their graces....they are most put out especially eastmarch"

OCC:Okay let's wait for the others to chime in a bit


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2008)

*Henntt, Gesalt Ranger/Druid*

Hennett muses, "What the heck, I'm certainly not so skilled in social settings that I am perceived as being above a _faux pas_, plus, I've kinda gotta taste for CROW these days.  I say we make nice and play along."

OOC:  but knowing our esteemed DM the way that I do, I doubt if we'll ever be able to achieve a status anywhere approacing the one we had before the screw-up.  _c'est la vie, mes amis!_


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 24, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

I apologize if I sound offensive, It's not my intention, but we didn't have time to scout. Few days ago it was said that we might have to sail in three DAYS, not weeks, DAYS. So, of course we hurried. And if you think we went for personal power you are sorely mistaken.

I believe any of us has enough personal wealth and is successful enough not to need this. We are successful and have been for some time. While I don't regulary deal with nobility on equal footing I do expect some respect and not to be treated as a mercenary or worse a child.

We were told we're coming to negotiate, yet at the first sign of trouble we were told that there is no room for negotiation. I invested in the Company simply because it's easier that way then for each of us to organize it's own transport.

I plan on opening the school, I don't need to be noble to do that.

That said, I am willing to apologize to the lords for my behaviour, I really should have known better. But we were attacked and my fiancee was severely wounded so I reacted little bit more strongly then I otherwise would have. I made a mistake and am willing to make amends of whatever nature it takes. As Alton said, too long among lesser nobility of borderlands (OOC: note non-capital "b" I mean any border keeping are not Borderlands) who are more direct then cultured nobles of Brightlaw.

I just want to emphasize I am really hurt by the suggestion that we plan to rebel in this early phase. If we can meet all taxes and return the interests, there is no need for violence. It MIGHT become an option in the future if we are saddled with ever increasing demands instead of leaving the colony to work it's debt off, but even then it would be carefuly weighted option.


[sblock=For JA]
Randal always wanted to be noble and he will do what it takes to regain the title. He really feels bad about the outburst as he always prided himself in his diplomatic skills and will apologize with sincerity. The seat in the council is of lesser importance to Randal's free spirit. He doesn't need wealth, but it helps; he wants respect and unfortunately it usually entails status.
[/sblock]

OOC: I don't believe we'll get council seats no matter how much we apologize, if they let us back they give us status back it's as simple as that. But we might get our titles 

OOC: We wait for the rest of the party? They need to scorn us thoruoghly before we make another appearance in front of the council.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 24, 2008)

ooc: Hmm, what a mess.

Ederin gives a look at the condition, and makes a big mistake: he focuses on them at the point at not listening to the others, and thus doesn't realize what is happening before the guards put their hands on the hilts. At that point, suddenly feeling menaced, he gives them a startled look and half-prepares a spell, but stops before making a further scandal by killing them.

When his companions are already out, and the eyes of the remaining nobles focus on the other adventurers, he starts pacing slowly around.

No doubt, I wasn't expecting further conditions on the colony, and they come as a surpriese. Nevertheless, I have no wish to discuss them. You have the full power and intelligence to make decisions, and expect consequences. Anyway, may I suggest that we heal the relationships? We should not start bickering even before the company is founded. I am certain that my friends regret their outburst, caused by the attacks in the past days, and apologize for them. _Praised shall be who apologizes, and more prised who accepts the apologize with grace_, afterall.  diplomacy: 36, Ederin Scatterlight

Passing on, I shall say that the concept of these requirements is hard to apply and enforce. How are you going to make certain that all ships that get out from the colony dock at Brightlaw? Are you going to dispose the full military fleet and intercept all ships? The merchants are surely going to grumble and ignore such a rule. As for the 30% series...a mine doesn't easily divide itself in 10 equal pieces. Even if it does, anyone would find it difficult to make two different teams and companies work efficiently in the same mine. May I suggest an alternative? Let the mining company give 30% of its profits to the country that has this right - be it iron for the dwarves or gems. This way, we avoid a situation where a mining company wants to give the worst gems as 30%, while the other part, quite understaningly, wants the best 30%.

I would say that we should find an alternative solution for Brightlaw's request: one that gives them the same benefices, but is easily to apply and enforce. What would you say about a special tax that is paid by a ship docking to the four lands, and goes for the city of Brightlaw. Such tax would prove certain, wherever the ship docs. A simple agreement between the countries can guarantee that it is paid, and you are already in a rapport of cooperation. If you wished to, you could made the tax lower for the city of brightlaw, so that the ships are encouraged to dock there.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 24, 2008)

*Ooc*

Bravo nightbreeze, you are the saviour 

We'll need some groveling diplomacy after what Alton and Randal did...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2008)

Flashback to the Chamber Room
The barrier having been raised the lords depart...as Ederine begins to pace all but one the one to the far left remains...the barrier drops and Ederine is sure he can be heard.....and begins his speech..when he concludes the voice of a young man perhaps 18 or so speaks and says "That is where you and your friends has assumed to much......the figures and precetages are given..no detailed is presented as to a hard and fast division but rather a recongintion of the fact the such issues will have to be settled as the arise and not according to some hard and fast scale...had you asked more delicately you would have found that the colonial counicl would have the say in the division and as long as it worked out on a fair basis close to the agreed upon percentages then all would have been well.. Second the fleet requirment is necessary..we do not have the resouces to commit escourt ships for all voyages therefore given the travel time it was judged best to move everthing at once so as to afford maxium protection and lessent the risk of loss...and there is the simple fact that Brightlaw is the largest commercial and financial center in the Southlands...the colony would have greater access to buyers and financing than anywhere else..the duke would gain the regular tarriffs and taxes and the monies spent would roll over in his local economy many times thus making it profitable for him. And the colony would have his protection directly rather than that of the Confederate States.......think you sir...few are loath to cross a man with the money to ensure you never breath again even though it takes ten attempts or who can wreck your family financial.(IMPORTANT HINT tHERE GUYS) Crossing to the tabel he picks up a sheet of paper and hands it to Ederin and says "I will convey your thoughts to them but I do not know the outcome..even I was greatly offended by your friends actions and their failure on so many levels the tests revealed much which we must discuss. He then exits the room..

OCC: This can be heard by anyone who remains in the room with Ederin..I will allow flashbacks to talk with this guy from other who have not had a chance to chim in.


As Randal and Ederin speak the young lord listens intently then after a few moments of thought and a few sips of bourbon says

"Master Randal yes it was stated that the time table may have to be accelerated...but nothing was concrete...one of the things their graces were looking for was the abiliity to act without over committing......and the patience to await additional intelligence to help clarify the matter...yes it was unfair but in their view you will be very very far from help or guidace..tis best to test your actions here rather than have the wreck havoic on the conlony later. You say you do not deal with nobilty etc on a regular basis yet your actions in chamber have suggested you are too passionate..you will be charged in dealing with unknown peoples and perhaps kingdoms as representative of the colony...do you propose to react the same way in each unknown situation? As to the rebellion their graces knew you would always try..they just did not know when...that is the nature of power politics Master Randal to know that your opponet will attempt something then move to counter it.....(IMPORTANT STATEMENT THERE GUYS..READ BEWTEEN THE LINES IT HAS TONS OF MULITPLE MEANINGS}. You chose education as a means of creating eventual discontent with the 5 using the issue of foreign domination and taxes most likely something their graces were content to let happen as the colony must have an above average educated population if it is to survive and grow strong so far for it's center of support.

The pausing to briefly refill his glass with bourbon he continues..."Master Ederin has at least poured some oil on the stormy waters so to speak it will take time to see how it plays out" the he adds "And you are mistake their graces are paying in blood the blood of their citizens, retainers to give you this chance."

For Ederin
[sblock]The paper he hands you is a brief report...three staging areas on the northern coast of the continent where the D'Shai are establisehd have been wiped out...eveyone killed to the last man......[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2008)

*Hennett, Gestalt Ranger/Druid*

Hennett's THOUGHTS:  The "Lords" having behaved so petulantly when they didn't get their way and stormed out of the room like spoiled children, Hennett is left feeling somewhat relieved by this development.  Now there was nothing left here for him, nothing to keep him from his beloved forests and wild country.  This thought caused joy to spring forth once again within his heart, and he was relieved that he would not be troubled further by the tedious woes of civilization that would surely beset the colony.

Hennett's WORDS:  "No, Sirs, I wish not remain at the hotel, but I assure you that I will breathe no word of this to any.  I really have an urgent need to return to my homeland at once.  At least please allow me this?  I am truly sorry that I have wasted your time and I am willing to make arrangements to repay you for the losses attributable to me."

OOC: If permitted, Hennett will exit the room, the building, and the campaign.  He was never a good fit for this game anyway, JA.  If I had known what sort of campaign you intended for this to be I would have made a very different character.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2008)

*Pandak - In Flashback*

Pandak gazes in shock at the backs of his departing fellows.  Once they are exited, and in the wake of Ederin's foray into negotiatory waters, he speaks up.

"My lords, please pardon the hasty words of my colleagues.  Each party here is unfamiliar with the other, and so trust is difficult.  If I may speak freely, this trust became more difficult on our part when we were openly attacked in the city - our first time out of protective custody and escorted by one of your people - and then had to flee and hide because we would be blamed for the attack simply because of our race or religion.  And our 'escort' was nowhere to be seen.  Please try to understand how this looks from our position, and the implication we can find in this incident given the knowledge currently in our possession . . .

You, I assume, are risking much in the way of monies and prestige.  Of course you don't wish the colony to fail - else why even begin this venture?  However, money and prestige can be regained, and so it seems that your interest is the welfare of the colony and not the welfare of any individual colonist.  We also do not wish the colony to fail - we risk our very lives on this venture, and are making ourselves responsible for the lives of everyone in the colony as well.  We must look out for their individual welfare as well as for the welfare of the colony, and I take that responsibility seriously.

I am a diplomat - and sometimes not a good one - but not a businessman, so I may be missing something.  But it appears to me that the conditions as laid out provide for the protection of the investors and their monies, but do little to ensure protection for the colonists - in fact if abused these conditions have the potential to make us virtual slaves.

None of us, I think, entered this venture _solely_ for the purpose of personal gain - though the potential is there.  For myself, my goal has always been the improvement of relations between Dwarves and Men, greater understanding of the forces that drive us and the acknowledgement that we may share this world.  A colony where we are allowed to openly be ourselves - our race, our religion - and show that we can live in harmony seems a perfect opportunity.

It seems to me that rather than restrictions such as the ones you've proposed we could put our heads together and come up with some conditions that give incentive for all parties involved to continue the partnerships and work together.  My belief is that as long as all parties benefit more from continued cooperation than they would from breaking the partnership rebellion is not a likely scenario."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 25, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

OOC: As the old saying goes, when you are in the hole stop digging.


In the meantime in the other room:


J. Alexander said:


> "Master Randal yes it was stated that the time table may have to be accelerated...but nothing was concrete...



OOC: I'll look this up. I am quite sure I read in one post that we sail in three days...



J. Alexander said:


> "You say you do not deal with nobilty etc on a regular basis yet your actions in chamber have suggested you are too passionate..you will be charged in dealing with unknown peoples and perhaps kingdoms as representative of the colony...do you propose to react the same way in each unknown situation?




Of course not, far from it. It is simply that most people both human and not don't react so forcefuly on some perceived insult. Especialy not in negotiations. And in that action they state exactly opposite of what they say since they copied exactly my behaviour. Why would you think that we won't do our own testing as opportunity arises? I'd want to know how far can I go before discussing things, unforunately we didn't have time to prepare so testing had to happen during the talks. It seems I pushed too hard and I am willing to apologize for it. I made a mistake, it happens.



J. Alexander said:


> "
> As to the rebellion their graces knew you would always try..they just did not know when...that is the nature of power politics Master Randal to know that your opponet will attempt something then move to counter it...
> ...




This is the thinking that CAUSES the rebellions. I personaly would accept the taxes and return the loans within my lifetime and would be content to know that my children would be free of it's burden. I believe most or all of us would. But limitations imposed as safety measures increase the pressure dramaticaly and so called counter moves cause resentment that lead to rebellion. It is natural that men strive for more and those already powerful covet more power. Unfortunately, it seems that those same men think they'll be more powerful if their subjects are weak.




J. Alexander said:


> You chose education as a means of creating eventual discontent with the 5 using the issue of foreign domination and taxes most likely something their graces were content to let happen as the colony must have an above average educated population if it is to survive and grow strong so far for it's center of support.




I chose education as means of bettering the society and helping colony. Not as means of sawing discontent. It would lead to violence and my life is focused on avoiding or minimizing it whenever possible. I didn't become known as warlord, but as historian and diplomat. And I believe you know all this. So, either you are now goading me or your master has wrongly analyzed facts. As I assume you information is thorough, I choose not to defend myself from such accusations.

I ask you, no, I beseech you to try and smooth things out.



Diplomacy roll with Lord Archer (1d20+28=32) 

OOC: this definitely isn't my day  At least it isn't natural one...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2008)

Flahsback for Pandak
Listening to the dward the young lord comments "Your thoughts are most well resaoned Master Pandak very well reasoned. I will advance them towards the other members within the hour after they have had some time to drink and cool down...in their anger they may forget the longterm objective and this will perhaps help them move on....I do no pretend to be an economist but I do not think they would allow conditions to stand that were proving determential to the colony...should the condition become that much of a burden I would imagine that given evidence of such and another course of action they would agree in time to a change....as most of the time they are very reasonable if apporached correctly...And hou are right about the attacks they came at a most unfortunate time..His grace is most upset and is in the process of settling the matter..but can do nothing about the church at this point due to the use of magic..it is all all highly charged and political especially with a new hound in place trying to make a name for himself. And you have hit upon the desire of their graces  a colony where religion is not so dominate and other areas of magical thought can be researched.....their fear is great that the D'shai are preparing a arcane war with the monies they are amassing......As I have said I will do what i can.....

Randal
"O I will indeed master Randal..my future in now firmly linked with the colony..so my own greed will make me become and advocate of sorts for you"


OCC:Sure Leif, if that is what you wish.....were almost thru the woods here and off to the colony but always another game..feel free to stage Hennet exit if you wish...

OCC: there is always going to be a heavy politcial aspect to this game and a lot of interactions and meetings with various peoples tribes and creatures....but once thru this cycle your energies are going to be focused on actually getting to the colony...laying out he city building and exploring so if you can just grit your teeth a little and hopefully by next week we will be off on the ships...where i plan to have a savage mermaid queen take you hostage and use you in wicked ways ....

OCC:YES I know it is a frustarting right now some of it was indeed to create some strain bewteen the council and the party for future adventures etc and in several respects invisible castle just hated you guys as there was a series of very very bad reaction rolls two in fact being natural ones....


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2008)

Alvar shakes his head in frustration. Seeing he will get no answer to his attempts to negotiate and clairfy the points made he rises and listens to Randal, Ederin and Pandak. "My friends have made well reasoned statements. I make no excuses for the others. You hired not only diplomats, but men of the wild and men of passion. I expect nothing less than we have seen of them here today from them. I am a man of the sword. From that I have learned that sometimes it is necessary to parry, sometimes to attack, and sometimes to give ground to get what you want. You have chosen a sharp thrust to the heart in response to insult today as I have done many times myself. But as I have grown older and wiser I have learned that such rash strokes do not always solve my problems. You still have time to turn your sword. I hope you will reconsider. As for me, I have commited to this enterprise and I have no need of additional time to consider, but I will rejoin the others while they debate. I hope you'll use the time to reconsider your own actions."

OOC: Diplomacy (1d20+14=19)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2008)

*Alvar*

Joining the others, Alvar takes a tumbler of burbon. "Bad business indeed. I hope we've not lost too much here. I have already commited too much to this enterprise to be able to back out now."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 26, 2008)

In the flashback:

I think that the bad impression that my friends left shall not be looked at too critically. As the actors before entering on stage behave not in their exact roles, and are more relaxed and familiar on each other, so they thought that they were speaking with, if not friends, allies. Thus they allowed them to be more free with their thoughts and words. I am most certain that in foreign territory, in front of complete strangers, they will be far more wise and careful.

He then turns to the others and waves the papers This here says that the natives of that continent are not as weak as we thought them to be. Three zones settled by the D'shai have been completely wiped out, to the last man. It is a thought-provoking news and may be a source of both threats and opportunities. We may have a strong ally or another enemy. We may also have to put diplomatic relationship before economic interests, in view of long term benefices.

ooc:lick-lick-lick


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2008)

*Alvar*

"Interesting news indeed. I wonder how the Empire will react? Will they send greater military forces or put more effort into seeing our own Colony fail?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2008)

"We know that the D'shai have not penetrated any further than 200 miles along the 500 miles of coast they have claimed..something must be preventing them that our strike teams have yet to uncover" viscount archer adds


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2008)

*Alvar*

"Very interesting. It seems there are challenges yet to be imagined on the interior of the continent. Tell me honestly Lord Archer, have you no agent in the Empire placed highly enough to get reports on what they've been facing? We really should try to infiltrate their lines of communication somehow."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2008)

*Conversation*

With a sly grin and an almost boyish exuberience which leads you to guess he is younger than he first appeared the viscount archer says "We have several actually but the information is being to closely held for them to report on anything would be their undoing...no we have to rely on lower level agents in the imperial palace and much of their take is speculation and rumor. Several networks have been burned trying to secure or verify information. So while we have rumors and speculation there is very little hard fact other than the contribution to their treasurey. Their graces are currently awaiting the report of several of their stirke teams that were inserted along the northern coast some months ago...it is hope that they will have concret information as well as some sucess in destroying the D'shai lines of supply and communication. But even on that front it goes ill...as many teams have simply vanished.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 27, 2008)

Ederin listens carefully and things about the fact that nobles are not so good at handling spy systems. He makes a mental note to deepen this fields sooner or later, but as for now he says nothing and waits for this mess to resolve.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Having finished for now, Alton will respectfully excuse himself and retire to his room while the others converse with Archer.

[sblock=for JA only]
Hoping to get answers and return to Archer before he finishes drinking and speaking with the others.


Cast _Commune_ (10 minutes) and ask the following questions. Stop answering after 12 answers. 
Is there a spy for D'Shai within the group of nobles being negotiated with?
Would the church back me against the nobles?
For any of the 5 countries represented by the nobles, is it a breech of honor to renege on our agreement as they have said, after I agreed to their offer?
If yes to 1, Does the country include Brightlaw?
If yes to 1, Does the country include Eastmarch?
If yes to 1, Does the country include Brechan?
If yes to 1, Does the country include Gwyneede?
If yes to 1, Does the country include The Republic?
Should I grovel before the nobles and beg for forgiveness?
Should I apologize to the nobles but refuse to grovel?
For any of the 5 countries represented by the nobles, is it a breech of country law to renege on our agreement as they have said, after I agreed to their offer?
If yes to 11, Does the country include Brightlaw?
If yes to 11, Does the country include The Republic?
If yes to 11, Does the country include Brechan?
If yes to 11, Does the country include Gwyneede?
If yes to 11, Does the country include Eastmarch
Should I stand firm against the nobles?
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2008)

For Alton
[sblock]Is there a spy for D'Shai within the group of nobles being negotiated with? 

No there is no spy within the group of nobles who you are negoitiateing with.

Would the church back me against the nobles? 

NO

For any of the 5 countries represented by the nobles, is it a breech of honor to renege on our agreement as they have said, after I agreed to their offer? 

Yes, the problem with this type of questions is that you did not have the final agreement signed...very trickey concept here so a Yes No does not really help. It will include all the countries.
If yes to 1, Does the country include Brightlaw? 
If yes to 1, Does the country include Eastmarch? 
If yes to 1, Does the country include Brechan? 
If yes to 1, Does the country include Gwyneede? 
If yes to 1, Does the country include The Republic? 

Should I grovel before the nobles and beg for forgiveness? 
NO
Should I apologize to the nobles but refuse to grovel? 
YES
For any of the 5 countries represented by the nobles, is it a breech of country law to renege on our agreement as they have said, after I agreed to their offer? 
YES..it includes all of the countries..but each state has different criteria.
If yes to 11, Does the country include Brightlaw? 
If yes to 11, Does the country include The Republic? 
If yes to 11, Does the country include Brechan? 
If yes to 11, Does the country include Gwyneede? 
If yes to 11, Does the country include Eastmarch 

Should I stand firm against the nobles? 
YES and NO[/sblock]


After a few more sips of bourbon Archer says "Well i must be off is there anything else you gentlemen need?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2008)

*Alvar*

After another slug of the bourbon, Alvar says, "I can't think of anything just now. It will be difficult to know how to proceed until we can verify the status of all the group members. I argued for them to the best of my ability. I leave further negotiation to you sir."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 31, 2008)

No, better to wait for the dialogue to resume. By the way, it dawns on me that we still refer to that continent as "that continent". Doesn't it have a proper name?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2008)

*Alvar*

Alvar chuckles, "Whatever the proper name is, I'd say odds are good the Imperials are using a four letter word for it these days if the reports of their losses are true."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2008)

"No it has not been named as of yet.....the D'shai are very particular when it comest to naming places" the viscount replies...


OCC:Waiting on louis before we proceed...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2008)

"Well, then if a name is needed I would be willing to lend my own to this project. Alvarland has a nice ring to it wouldn't you say?" Alvar is only mostly joking. You can't quite miss the sense that he would be happy to have a continent named for him. "But I suppose such a thing will be the purview of our esteemed benefactors." He raises his glass in salute and takes a drink.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 1, 2008)

Ederin shrugs. The name we choose and the name that will be used two centuries from now are probably two entirely different things.


----------



## Lou (Aug 1, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*



J. Alexander said:


> OCC:Waiting on louis before we proceed...




[sblock=for JA only]
Based on those answers, I'm done until Archer gets Alton that "final" audience. These royals or nobles may be above the law and not beholden to maintain honor, but once cooler heads prevail, I xpect either movement on their parts or Alton's head. I'm still working on my apology. I'm finding it hard to find the right angle. 

Currnetly thinking: "I deeply apologize for assuming that you wanted to hear our frank and honest opinions on all matters related to the founding and success of the colony. As future landed nobles, we should have known that such opinions and comments are wanted by such as yourselves only when asked for. I humbly request your forgiveness for my lack of judgement. As a student of knowledge, religious, magical, and otherwise, I should have known better. I will personally see that the entire group is taught proper court etiquette according to the customs of each your lands, so that such a breech of protocol will not happen again."

Sorry to put it here, but this just hit me and I needed to get it down for later. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2008)

For Louis
[sblock]I think your not putting their anger in the proper context...it is really not over the negiogation but more on the disrespect shown to them by memebers of the party. All are seasoned negiogators etc so the fact that you had difficulty with some of the final provisons is understood  but the actions of some of the party members was enought to almost cost the entire party their heads....for the lack of manners etc...[/sblock]

The next morning at breakfeast you are joined by the Viscount Archer...."I have managed to arrange a meeting in two days....you should have your positions etc all mapped out as well as reasoned argurments...and they will listen  but any disrespect shall cost the person their head I daresay...."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2008)

Addressing the currently out of favor Colonists, Alvar suggests, "I've some contacts among the Bardic community. Perhaps I could arrange for a skilled actor and expert in nobility and royalty to give you a few pointers to help your presentation. I can also try and secure a scroll with some spells which might improve your chances. Perhaps a writer to help compose your arguments?"

OOC: If he gets an assent, Alvar will seek an expert on nobility and royalty as well as an actor who can give some tips on how to show deference and proper respect. Finally a talented writer. My hope is that  such preparations will give a circumstances bonus to the presentation. He'll also try and secure bardic scrolls of Good Hope and Eagle's Grace, Mass.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 2, 2008)

Whatever assistance you need...

ooc: like, rolling diplomacy or sense motive checks...+26 in diplomacy is useful.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2008)

The next few days past quickly as the party makes it's prepartions for the final meeting......when talking with a bard it becomes obivious that dealing with high nobiity is very complicated as even the slightest move at the wrong time can be preceived as disrespect and defiance. Also it become apparent that the lack of understanding as to who was going to run the colony and who the real masters were was a triggering event. The skilled bard after hearing a brief synopis of the meeting informs you that no county is going to surrender control over such a venture to anyone.....the fact that they were allowing the party a major say in the govering of the council as to taxes and the ordreing of it's laws was a major concession by a major power. Most colonies etc are totally owned by the founding country with a royal governor etc appointed to act in the best interstes of the founding country not the colony. He also suggests that perhaps the best way to get past the impass is to  come up with a well reasoned postion that address the lords concers  ie return of their investment...the stability of the colony etc........


Any questions comments before we proceed?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 2, 2008)

ooc: nope. I wanted to _Find the Path_, but no name equals no find the path 
I just find some nice oak staff and imbue it with _spell staff_: _Antilife shell_

Do you need us to explain our plans in an organized manner, or you can infere what we said among us in the previous posts (about the development of the colony, I mean)


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 3, 2008)

OCC: I can piece together your plans .....


Okay I will give the rest of the party till monday monring or so to chime in before i advance the game.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2008)

*Alvar*

Having done all he can, Alvar will cast the scroll spells just before group goes in to make their case. He'll continue to work on various plans for the Colony as time is short.


----------



## Lou (Aug 4, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*

Alton formally apologizes to his fellow colonists for his behavior and carelessness. 

If his apology is accepted, then Alton will practice his apology to the royalty and nobility in front of the bard to see if it comes across as genuine and not superficial.

Practice Apology:

"I deeply apologize for forgetting my place, both at the meeting and as a part of the colony. As a future landed noble, I should have known that my opinions and comments are wanted by such as yourselves only when asked for. Your graces and lordships have clearly put in much more thought into the governing structure of the colony that I have. My ill-conceived comments, although intended as my frank and honest opinion on matters related to the success of the colony, were mistaken. I humbly request your forgiveness for my lack of judgement. As a student of knowledge, religious, magical, and otherwise, I should have known better. As a group, we are all committed to the success of the colony. With the enormous outlays in gold and lives that your graces and lordships have made, our investments are insignificant. I now see that your wise governing guidlines are necessary and fair to all. In addition, our entire group has been reviewing proper court etiquette according to the customs of each your lands, so that such a breech of protocol will not happen again. I respectfully request that my participation in the colony be reconsidered."


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 6, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

I sincerely apologize to everyone present for my earlier behaviour. I steped over bounds of courteous manners, of respect toward my betters and diplomatic behaviour in general. I have no excuse for it, I simply offer apologies. I humbly ask that in Your wisdom you accept this and request my continued participation on Your Colony project.

[sblock=For Nightbreeze and Lou]
I hope I didn't botch too much of this, some of the words I used have finer meaning that I'm not sure I can translate properly to my language and thinking manners. Please, if you see some glaring misuse inform me ASAP. You two helped before so I'm asking in good will. Thank you.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 6, 2008)

The morning before the gathering, Ederin watches the dawn, letting his anger dissipate. After realizing that the nobles were going to order the execution of the present non-nobles, he is mad at their arrogance, and stupidity. Although not really prepared, did they really think that he and his companions were powerless? Considering that some of his companions were going to be really humble and apologizing, it was needed to remind the nobles why they were selected for such a dangerous missions...and to remain them that they were hardly at their mercy.

The spells that he prepares this morning include fire seeds (twice), energy resistance, antilife shell, wall of thorns, freedom of movement, dispel magic (thrice), warp wood, barksin, mass eagle's splendor, spell resistance.

Just before the gathering, he casts all his defensive spells, so that anyone willing to detect magic would feel an exceptionally strong aura coming from him. He casts resist energy: fire, and then casts twice fire seeds for 16 holly berry bombs, which he keeps in a sleeve.

He also casts divination, asking "Which is the best way to subtly intimidate the nobles, without offending them?".



ooc: I am not going in war, but I want to be prepared if someone tries anything.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 11, 2008)

*Back*

sorry guys....last week was a nightmare with seminars, training and clients....i will catch up today......


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 16, 2008)

The party meets with the same individuals as before but as most of the times before the principals remain silent and the spokesman apparently speaks for all.

"Then it is agreed then?...the terms shall be as before with the exception that the taxes shall be reduced to 15 percent starting in the 5th year? Documents are then produced to show the terms and conditions of before with the exception that no mention is made of restoring the nobel titles to those who had the monies refunded"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2008)

The problems with their employers largely resolved for the moment, Alvar is eager to continue preparation for the trip. "What else must we accomplish before we set sail?"


----------



## Lou (Aug 18, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*



J. Alexander said:


> The party meets with the same individuals as before but as most of the times before the principals remain silent and the spokesman apparently speaks for all.
> 
> "Then it is agreed then?...the terms shall be as before with the exception that the taxes shall be reduced to 15 percent starting in the 5th year? Documents are then produced to show the terms and conditions of before with the exception that no mention is made of restoring the nobel titles to those who had the monies refunded"




[sblock=for JA only]
So where does this leave Alton? Is his name still on the documents, his place on the council, etc., just no noble title with lands?
[/sblock]

OOC:  Does Viscount Archer's name show up in the documents?

OOC2:  It took three tries to get this to post.  The "new post" kept timing out.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 19, 2008)

For Alton
[sblock]No mention of your name as being on the govering council is made...the council list those nobles who hold seats as well as the spots for elective representatives.[/sblock]


Yes viscount Archer appear to have taken Hennets place as well as the name of two other nobles on the govering council.


----------



## Lou (Aug 19, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*

When Alton sees that his name no longer appears on any of the documents, he will remain silent from that point on and simply observe the proceedings.

When the meeting ends, Alton will find a time to gather the others for a planning session on how best to proceed. Without titles and positions, Alton and Randal will have freedom to take actions that the rest will not. Titles provide protection, but they also put you out there.

OOC: Let's finish the meeting with the 5 before we move on to our planning session.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 19, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Being very dissapointed that he was not reinstituted as noble, Randal is quiet during the meeting.

_Bleh, whole life spent on trying to be someone and now, instead of keeping my mouth shut before everything passes I had to make a fuss! But still, it will unburden me and enable me to make my own decisions. And I can still be noble of the colony later. Oh, no! Alton is taken off the list too. Where will I make The Academy now? Whoaa, this needs whole new plan of action. When will this end..._

OOC: I put it as Randal's thoughts, but everyone is free to read it


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2008)

OOC: For those of you lamenting your loss of noble status, keep in mind some of us purchased a couple of extra titles. We should be able to hook you up later on.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 20, 2008)

Ederin looks calmly at the nobles and says, with a serene voice. "I would like you to consider my proposal on the way in which those requirements can be better implemented. Perhaps viscount Archer didn't have the time to explain them. I would be glad to do it again".

ooc: sorry for the delay, I just transferred in Maastricht.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 20, 2008)

The papers having been signed and witnessed the spokesman produces a large 4 inch wide by 12 inch long leather booklet. "Here are the site drafts that the colony may use to access the line of credit you may issue them directly to individuals or to the colonial treasurey which ever you decide" He then produces a second book and says "Until you establish other accounts as you may find necessary, we have establised one account for you with the "Brightlaw bank" to serve as an account for the colonial treasurey. We ask that you wait at least six months before establishin any other accounts in regards to the delicate nature of this mission."

The clearing his throat he says "We have information that it may be best if you sail within two weeks or sooner if possible...we fill further any future intelligence to you  as it become necessary"

Are there any questions?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 21, 2008)

Ederin stays silent. His face is calm and composed, as if he is in his own bedroom alone.

ooc:


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2008)

*Alvar*

"I have no questions at this time. My expectation is that the bank drafts will be of little use in the wilds where we are going, at least until we've gotten properly established. I should think we'd want to keep most of that here for the time being."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2008)

As there are no other questions...we will adjourn..I doubt that we will meet again as a group before you leave but should you need to contact us...the floor manager or Viscount Archer can reach us...

Okay you guys ready to set sail?


----------



## Lou (Aug 26, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*

OOC: I need to meet up with the acolytes and finalize the arrangements with my fowl and herders.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 26, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

[sblock=JA]
I need info on how many people came to me from _sendings_ and how many from Seraphina's recruiting. i.e. how many followers from Leadership Randal attracted, what levels and classes...

Also, now that I have more money, I can maintain more followers and better equip daggerspell guardians I plan on training 

Please see what you allow from organisational benefits and increase Randal's academy costs so that at least some of it remains hidden from others (not that they are divining/communing about it (yet)  )
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2008)

*Alvar*

"Thank you gentlemen, if any new information should come to light or issues arise before we sail, please summon me day or night." 

OOC: Alvar is ready to sail.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 27, 2008)

Ederin impatiently waits for the ships to sail.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2008)

The party spends the next two weeks in hectic preparation for setting sail. The fleet is assembled in a secured area of the harbor and massive quantites of raw materials and supplies are loaded. It seems that at least three of the large ships have been devoted to nothing but granite cut into cinder block size. Two others have nothing but brick loaded. 

The prepartions having been made the dawn breaks early and cold on the monring of December 1st and the call goes out for all ships to weigh anchor.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2008)

With his local factors, Alvar enjoys a large breakfast of bread, butter, a steak and fresh fruit knowing these will be rare luxuries in the coming days. He makes his way to the docks escorted by guards. He is protected by his best magics. He takes his place on the deck of his chosen ship and watches the departure.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 1, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Randal comes with Seraphina in full regalia, eating in best Inn in town before coming down to docks. He acquired few more last-minute books and goods and came down to docks with several people trailing behind.

OOC: you know those basic, libris mortis, necronomicon...


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 1, 2008)

Ederin is in his usual clothes, and survey the boarding of the hundreds of people in Company's service. He is speaking with a tall and beatiful red-haired woman, and then handles her a load of papers. No one had seen her before, but it seems that he had nominated her his rappresentant in regards to the company.

Then he gets on the deck and gathers with the captain of the five ships and the commander of the mercenary squadron.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2008)

*Pandak*

Pandak enjoys his last 'civilized' breakfast (for a while, at least) and makes his way to the docks.  The very large dog ('Is that a wolf? Oh, Gods!) at his side causes some consternation, but between the hour and the back alley route he chooses the disturbance is minimal.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 7, 2008)

*Setting Sail*

The party assemblies on their respective ships and soon the fleet begins to move away from the dock area. The large cargo ships are in the center of the fleet with two large battleships to either side with one in the van and one in rear. Mediume sized cargo ships and the ships the party leased form the second ring with the ships tasked to the colony. 4 frigates are to either side of this ring with an additionaly two in the van and rear.  12 frigates and 8 small sloops run pickets around the fleet and taking time to count the number of ships the party is stunned at the commitment represtned by their presence. No less than 20 large cargo ships of at least 2000 tons form the core and 10 lesser sized cargo ships form the second ring with the party's ships. A total of 6 battleships, 24 frigates and 8 sloops form the escourt. 

Making good time down the coast of Gwyneede the party is startled to discover several smaller fleets waiting to join them. 12 Mediume cargo ships and 5 troop transports along with 5 frigates flying the colors of gwyneed  form one fleet.  Another flying the colors of Breechan consists of 5 large cargo ships and 3 frigates and 10 sloops. The remaing small fleet flying the colors of the Republic consists of 15 mediume cargo ships and two troop transports  escourted by 4 battleships and 8 heavy frigates. 

Having been stunned by the first count..the party simply counts the numbers and perhaps due to the size it appears to boggle their minds as to the amount of money..men and materials being sent by the hard headed nobles to create this new colony.  When added together there are 10 battleships 40 frigates 7 troop transports, and 18 sloops make up the military escourt while  25 2000 ton plus cargo ships...37 500 ton plus mediume cargo ships and 30 smaller 100 ton ships form the merchant fleet attached...thus 71,500 tons of cargo in additionn to what the warships may carry are commited to the succes of the colony.

On the third week of sailing.......the party receives an invitation to the flagship for dinner....

Comments...actions


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 7, 2008)

Ederin puts down his papers and sighs. He has been feeling a little bit irked by the attitude of some people, who took him for given. Being a good part of the council members of the colony, being approached only after three weeks...smelled of contempt. He was not really a prideful guy, and didn't need respect: but if they didn't respect him, it would be very hard to get their cooperation on important things.

He briefly mumbled over a set of four ornate bottles, and some kind of glow glimmered inside for a moment. Then he wrote a note on a piece of paper "Let's start with the special recon mission, to get some exercise. These bottles will last 24 hours. As discussed before, no armor on the scouts, and they are to use the flying mount these bottle provide to keep track on the see from above. As soon as wind gets strong, they are to pull down immediately. Make sure that one of them is always directly above the fleet. PS: Given that this is a first time, a little bit of exhibitionism is accepted, and in fact, encouraged. Good luck. Scatterlight"

He then calls a servant, and asks him to deliver the note and the bottles to the captain of the mercenary campaign. He dresses up and goes to meet his friends before the dinner.

ooc: bottle of smoke, extended.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2008)

*Alvar*

During the first three weeks of the voyage Alvar gets to know the young noble he sold a title to. He also makes visits to some of the other ships to be sure there are no problems or to address problems quickly as they start to arise rather than later. He is no doubt an annoyance to several crews. 

He takes the time to dress well for the dinner in some of his better clothes. It will be nice to have a chance to talk with his companions. He makes a note in his journal to invite the future counsel members to his own ship for dinner next week.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 8, 2008)

*Randal and Seraphina*

Randal goes around the ships (at least those that allow such visits) entertaining both nobles and common soldiers keeping the boredom at bay. Seraphina uses that time to gather informations on potential brewing trouble.

He visits each party member at least once, but spends some more time discussing academy structure and future with Alton.

OOC: should we discuss such over mail or in spoiler blocks so we don't clutter main thread? I'd send some texts and such before the end of the week.

Randal is not bothered with seeming lack of graces as he is no more member of the council. He focuses on success of the mission beyond and above every expectation.

That said, he will enjoy change of routine and will come in his best traveling attire.


----------



## Lou (Sep 8, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*

Alton, Marc, and the acolytes spend an hour each morning locked in a room.

Alton spends the first three weeks keeping his fowl keepers secure and in good spirits as they tend the flocks in their cages and keep the eggs warm. Alton also meets extensively with his new acolytes, learning their personalities and motivations. As time permits, Alton and Randal will meet to discuss the Academy.

Alton will venture out only to seek out other clerics and missionaries, including the official head of the church at the Colony, if Alton can find the person.

_Alton and Marc will dress up for the dinner invitation and arrive early if possible._

[sblock=JA only]
1. Marc is guarding the fowl and keepers from interference, thievery, sabotage.

2. Alton, Marc, and the acolytes will eat well using _Heroes' Feast_ each morning. I can feed 12, so Randal and Seraphina will be invited. Others will be invited as the situation arises.

3. While seeking clerics, monks, and nuns, Alton will try to befriend maids and serving girls. Alton will keep his intentions pure for now, using the excitement of the long voyage and his clerical robes as hooks to get the girls to talk to him.

_4. Since Alton is not a member of the council, what is the basis for the invitation?  Who else got invitations?  Everyone of some level/rank and above?_
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

Pandak will also visit each of the ships, chatting with the crew, the nobles, the citizens . . . pretty much anyone and everyone who has the time or inclination.  No specific topics for him, just being generally friendly and getting to know as many people as he can, committing their names and faces to his prodigious memory.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 9, 2008)

*Sailing*

Ederin prepares his bottles and messeage and within an hour the smoke clouds are seen above his mercenary ship within the middel ring of ships. Crys of concern can be heard coming from various ships as well as a fluttering of signal flags but after ten minures or so things settle down to normal.

Alvar spends many days on and off his ship travelling the fleet. Each ship he visits seems to be squaring away and preparing for an extremely long voyage and it appears this first leg is a shake down cruise as cargos can be seen being transferred around the fleet to make ships more trim etc....nothing in the wind can be discerned.

Randals visits are well recieved but on many ships he is not allowed boarding rights.........most of the crews seem to be in high spirits over a super secret mission.

Alton sees to his fowl and they appear to be prospeing under the care of his employees.

For Alton
[sblock]It appears there are going to be two meeting..one for the princepals occuring at dinner this eveing and one for all the captains tomorrow at noon. He can not come up with a reson for his invite...other than that the invitation appears to have been prepared well in advance.[/sblock]

Pandek is received in a somewhat lukewarm manner by several of the ships but appears to be given a warm welcome on the ships flying the flag of Gwneede..nothing of interste other than the excitment of the voyage can be discerned.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2008)

Coming aboard the flagships the party is meet with full honors and are escourted towards the wardroom by a senior lieutiant. At the door they are meet by two smartly dressed marines wearing white golves and a white jacked steward. "Please gentlmen follow me his Lordship Admirial Benton will be in directly he was called away" the party is then show into a large room with a tabel large enougth for 20 people


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2008)

*Alvar*

With a polite nod to the steward Alvar enters the room and finds a seat. He will greet his companions from the inn warmly as they enter.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

Pandak returns Alvar's greeting enthusiastically and finds a seat.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 13, 2008)

Ederin enters the room, warmly greets his friends, and then eyes the food.


----------



## Lou (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*

Alton warmly greets his friends, asking each about their experiences so far on the ships.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 15, 2008)

"I am getting a little bit bored, to say the truth. I have been interviewng the people who will work with the company, ten minutes with each, just to get to know them. Time seems to past fast.

Tomorrow I am probably going to head south for a hundred or so a miles, flying in cloudform. Anyone wants to join? It may be as boring as staying on the ship, but at least it's a change.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 15, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Randal comes nodding to his new acquaintances and approaches friends smiling.

"Good evening all! Nice change from everyday routine. How do you fare? I'm not bored yet, but there is definitely potential. There are so many stories to collect, hear and tell and continued planning takes up quite some time. But, in due time, we'll be in trouble when real boredom sets in." He smiles, almost grins, to alleviate seriousness of the statement.

Nodding to Ederin "It would be nice to stretch ones legs...err...so to speak. Can Seraphina come too?"

Turning back toward all and lowering his voice somewhat..."What do you expect from this call? I mean, we are all here and not all of us are on the decision making anymore. I have a spell that will allow us to communicate silently for  about next two hours. Should I cast it? Or could this be just long voyage dinner to elevate boredom?"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 15, 2008)

Sure, she can come. As long as she doesn't fear great heights... Ederin smiles. He is used to get at almost a mile height with his spell, protected by the cold with a minor incantation. The breathtaking beauty of the world seen from above always makes his day.

Then he nods, thoughtful "It may be just a courtesy dinner, but it doesn't hurt to be able to communicate without other people hearing us".


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 16, 2008)

*OOC : Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Just to be clear: Randal didn't came equiped for combat. He has his bow and armor stashed in his cabin, he carries his lyre and fashionable vest and the ring. The weapon is his crystaline rapier (MW, no magic) that fits with the rest of his noble clotches.

Also, Seraphina is present if she was invited explicitely or Randal knows that protocol allows for an escort (doubtful); if only members (or former members of the council) are invited he came alone.

Spell effects: 
_Prestidigitation _(lasts until around midnight), 
_Unseen Servant_ (same), 
_Listening Coin _(lasts 'till the morning). At this time Randal holds both sender and receiver and it's some inoccuous item such as small table token (spoon or salt shaker or even ?napkin? (hm, this should be the thing you wipe your mouth and hands after eating, maybe there is some better term?)) that he will place somewhere in the room as close to head of the table as could be arranged.

Once everyone gathers and dinner is about to start he will cast _Glibness_ (two hours duration)

Assuming most of the party agrees, he casts _Message_ also two hours duration.
Be careful, you'll still have to subvocalize so to communicate you'll need to hide you mouth behind a goblet or some other way.

[sblock=Message]
You can whisper messages and receive
whispered replies with little chance of being
overheard.
...
The creatures that receive the message
can whisper a reply that you hear. The
spell transmits sound, not meaning. It
doesn’t transcend language barriers.
Note: To speak a message, you must
mouth the words and whisper, possibly allowing
observers the opportunity to read
your lips.
[/sblock]

After all is ready he has following spells available:
Spells per day 1 / 5 / 3 / 3 / 2 / 0 / 0


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

With a wait of perhaps 5 or 10 minutes the party catches up with each other when the door opens. A man in his mid 40's enters and he is wearing the uniform of a Fleet admiral. "My apoligiezes gentlemen for the dealy, with a fleet this size there is always some captain insisitng that his concerns be addressed immediately" Follwoing him are two youths of perhaps 18 or 19 dressed as ensigns.......they quickly move to pour him a drink. The man goes around to each of the party and warmly shakes their hand and introduces himself as Admiral Lord Benton. Motioning for one of the ensings to bring a box he personally opens it and offers each of you a very fine cigar while the other proceeds to open several dusty bottles of cognic and begins to pour glasses for everyone "I know these usually come after dinner but I feel giving the snake pit of individuals ammasing in the other room that we will all need a little relaxation before we go in"


OCC: for the next few days my schedule is clear...so if you guys cans  lets move this along..............


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 19, 2008)

Ederin bursts in a quiet chuckle. The easy-going attitude of the admiral is very welcome. _Only few months to go, admiral. Then you wont have them all together at the same time._.

Ederin will drink the cognac, but without much show will avoid smoking the cigar.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

*Dinner*

The cogniac is most excellent with a smooth cherry taste with just a hint of smoke. "We will be together for 6 months there and back..way to much time for them to get into mischief for sure"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

*Alvar*

Alvar will return the handshake and accept the drink and the cigar. Finding this fellows candor refreshing he settles in to enjoy the cigar and watch the proceedings. 

OOC: Is Alvar familiar with the man's reputation from his own time in the navy?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

For Scotley
[sblock]the man is a mustang...he is not of nobel birth and has advanced soley on his own merit...he has a reputation for bravery, intelligence and is an excellent card player[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 19, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*

Alton will stand and make a short bow to the Admiral as he approaches, before shaking his hand. "Thank you for your kindness during our voyage. Thank you again" as he takes a cigar and allows the ensign to clip it before lighting it. Alton will slowly smoke the cigar and enjoy the cognac, watching the Admiral and the ensigns as they move about the room.

[sblock=For JA only]
Alton will watch the Admiral closely as he enters and speaks with others to allow him to "take 10" on a _diplomacy_ check of 31 in greeting the admiral.

Alton will make a _Knowledge (nobility & royality)_ check of 25 to see what _Insight_ he can get about Admiral Lord Benton. Use 1/12 today.


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

*Pandak*

Pandak will also stand and shake the Admiral's hand.  He accepts the Cognac and the cigar as well, and thoroughly enjoys both.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2008)

*The Admiral*

Having made the rounds Admiral Lord Benton moves to a comfortable airchair in the room and takes a seat. The ensigns move about the room as if stewards for the occasion. A true steward knocks softly and enters with a tray of sandwhices and a selectiong of simple fruits and cheese. "I hope you will pardon my manners but I have found that it is best to eat before one of these meetings so as to actually enjoy your meal" he then helps himself to a large roast beef sandwhich upon which he puts a pugent mustard.

For Lou
[sblock]he is not old nobility having only been enobled within the last twenty years or so...[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 20, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*

Alton will eat half a sandwich, some cheese, and some fruit while finishing up the cognac.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2008)

Alvar partakes of a little food, but he doesn't want to be too full at the next meeting lest he offend his hosts.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 20, 2008)

Ederin eats some bread and cheese, but nothing much else.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2008)

As the party partakes of the refrishments Lord Benton motions towards one of the ensings..."Please bring the letter box" the young man leaves then retuns with a roswood and gilt box with a lock upon which a red seal has been placed. Taking the box the Admiral shows it to each of you...at which point an ensigh hands you a sheet of paper..."If you gentlemen would be so kinds as to attest by affixing your signature in the proper place that the box is sealed and remains unopend at this time and date it would be greatle appreciated."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh-oh. Sealed information. I would be very curious to know who gave you this, Admiral.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2008)

"It was given to me by HRH and His grace the morning we set sail along with several other sealed chests and boxes to be opened at set times or a predetermined need"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2008)

*Alvar*

With some excitement, Alvar signs in the appropriate place. "I am eager to see what information awaits."


----------



## Lou (Sep 20, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*

Alton signs his name at the place indicated, adding "red seal on lock" after his name if such an indication does not appear on the paper.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 22, 2008)

*Sick leave*

My little ones are having a bit of pneumonia, so I'll be spotty with posting as I'm not at work. NPC me as neccessary.

Since they started daycare they are more sick then healthy  but everyone assures me that's normal. Bleh! 

IC: Randal partakes in both brandy and cigare, first with gusto second out of protocol. He signs the papers and looks around expectantly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2008)

*Pandak*

Pandak also signs the paper and waits calmly for the latest revelation.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 28, 2008)

The admiral opens the box and produces a series of letters upon which various dates and times have been selected. Taken one he hands it to the party in general. The letter is still sealed with the impression of the Grand Duke of Brightlaw and those of HRH.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 28, 2008)

Ederin warily observes the seal, then, asking permission without words, breaks it and reads the document at a loud voice.


ooc: as you requested, JA, I'd like to criticize a little bit. You understandably have the time to post only once in a while, but when you do, I think you should go on with the story as much as possibile. It is pretty obvious that we are going to read the letter, so I don't think that you should have interrupted the post. I don't mean to offend, as I said, but I noticed that pattern in the last month.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 28, 2008)

Good Point

I will do as you suggested


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2008)

Alvar listens as Ederin reads, but his mind keeps wandering to what could be in the other letters. He has to make an effort of will to focus on the current letter.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thoughts*

Guys
I have hoped and hoped that my work schedule would clear but it is not going to until after the first of the year......i am sorry for the continued delay but there is no chance it is going to break until then....we can either muddel along as we which is not fun or fair to you guys..or we can suspend the game until January 1, 2009.....Please let me know your thoughts...and once again I am so sorry...

JA


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2008)

OOC: I hope you are at least making good money! I'll be here either way. If we continue to limp along I'll post. If we wait until Jan. that will be fine too.


----------



## Lou (Oct 3, 2008)

OOC: I suggest that this game be suspended until a later date. I'd hate to see it closed and with only an occasional post, it will die a lingering death.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2008)

OOC: 

Whichever way will keep Pandak from going to the 'Heroes Graveyard' I've committed so many characters to works for me.  Same goes for Katherine in the 'Southern Operatives' game.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Oct 3, 2008)

Either way is fine for me.  And I second Scotley


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 10, 2008)

*Game Restart*

Work has finally slowed and I have gotten all the trainees thru the proeccess so the games will restart November 17, 2008.........actually Scott got me intoxicated and shamed me into restarting at our lake retreat..

I will recap the adventure and advance the timeline somewhat to get the flow going again..but please no 10001 questions and actions I am needing to keep it kinda simple and st8 forward for the first few weeks...

JA


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 10, 2008)

Buaahahaha! Brace yourself for 4 divinations. 4 scryings and 5 auguries :evil:

Seriously, glad to hear that work hasn't killed you yet. As for the game, take your time: we were ok with waiting until January, we won't fret over some days or weeks.


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey, JA.  Remeber me???  Two questions:

1.  Can I come home now?

2.  Can you work in a new character at this late stage of the game?


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 11, 2008)

*Sailing into History*

The reconissance of the party is cut short within the next day or two as the skys begin to darken and the large fleet sails into an extremely heavy storm that lasts 72 hours before it breaks briefly only to restart for another 72 hours. Interfleet traffic is brought to a standstill among the heavy seas and buffeting rains yet there is hope as on the morning of the 8 day of storms the sun breaks bright and warm as it lift's it head over the horizon. Soon interfleet traffic explodes as the fleet begins to sort itself out. Within minutes of it being establised that there will be fair weather for a number of days the pennante aboard the flagship breaks and all our requested to gather in concil within the hour.

OKAY as before lets start slowly so i can get my sea legs back 

Leif......sure submit one and we will work him in...


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

OOC:  Okay, I don't recall precisely what level we were, but I'm thinking it was somewhere around 6th or 7th?  How about a disillusioned druid who has taken levels as an Entropomancer? (Complete Divine p. 36)  I can come up with something else if you don't like that one, and as soon as I get a link to OOC thread, I'll stop posting this nonsense here.   Got it!


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 12, 2008)

J.A: pssst....you forgot the letter 

Leif: It's 12th level gestalt...pretty high powered. I don't remember any particular ooc link for this campaign...I think that after the recruitment we moved to this thread.


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

12th, huh?  In that case, NEW PLAN:  He goes to 3rd as a wizard, then gets religion, sees the error of his arcane ways and becomes a cleric for three levels.  Now he's Wizard3 and Cleric3 and can cast 2nd level arcane and 2nd level divine spells. This qualifies him to become a GEOMANCER.  By the time he reaches CL12, he is wizard 3, cleric 3, Geomancer 6, which means that he can cast the wizard spells that he knows while wearing armor (he just needs for his Geomancer PrC level to be higher than the spell level of the arcane spell.  There's no way he's going to be casting a 6th level wizard spell! (Although his CL does increase as his Geomancer level increases, either in his arcane class or in his divine class, but not both for the same level.  So, for example, his arcane cl could be 2+2=4, while his divine caster level would be 2+4=6. hmmm.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 12, 2008)

*Gestalt*

Leif, it's gestalt. It's perfectly legal for you to be:
wizard 3/Geomancer 9
AND
cleric 3/entropomancer 9 

or any combination thereof


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 12, 2008)

Actually, only one prestige class at a time is allowed. And double classes as part of the gestalt thingie are a little bit frowned upon: it is too easy to qualify for them, and they allow you to become a triple threat spellcaster. That doesn't mean that I didn't enjoy playing a druid/arcane hierophant//wizard/cleric once, with more spell slots than hitpoints


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 12, 2008)

Character 
Lets keep it kinda simple if you dont mind...just remeber the more powerful and obscene a character is the more powerful creative and obscene the monster is going to be ....

And sorry to bust your bubble but I dont really think the church is going to let you go back to heretical magic once you repented your evil arcane ways...that is unless you want to be hunted by the hounds..which for me could be fun ....


OH YES THE LETTER........


Brightlway
2 hours before Sailing
The Ducal Estate

Gentlmen,

We have recently been made aware that operatives of the D'shai empire as well as certain disloyal subjects have begin to make prepartions to move against you once they can establish where you are to become established. In an effort to distract them,,, HRH and myself have begun to orchestrate a campaign against their northern holdings within the next two weeks. Further HRH has agreed to the creation on a small fleet of fast warships that will enter his service as privateer's in an effort to disrupt the D'shai trade routes with their new colony. Once you have estalbished the colony.....you will need to see about the creation of repair/dry docks as well as to the construciont of wharfs and naval defenses. A large fleet of supply ships containing naval stores is being assemlbed and will arrive in three months..........with the regular resupply fleet arriving three month after that with the requested materials in addition to yet another large shipment of naval stores. 

There is to be no less than three dry docks capable of holding a heavy frigate...five smaller dry docks capable of holding a cutter and one dry dock capable of handling a large merchant man. Further there needs to be stone wharfes capable of holding ten large ships and further wharfes capable of holding and additionlay twenty ships of various sizes.  As to warehousing and storage you are hereby informed that over 5000 tons of naval stores will be arrviing in three months in addition to another 10000 tons three months after that. These stores are to held in a fortified position close to the docks.

Respectfully...

HRH
Brightlaw


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

Neurotic said:


> Leif, it's gestalt. It's perfectly legal for you to be:
> wizard 3/Geomancer 9 AND cleric 3/entropomancer 9, or any combination thereof



Wow, you're absolutely right!!  cool!  I'm really not used to the whole gestalt thing, you see.


			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Character
> Lets keep it kinda simple if you dont mind...just remeber the more powerful and obscene a character is the more powerful creative and obscene the monster is going to be ....



Ok, well maybe I spoke to soon. Now, it is true that we get one prestige class isn't it JA?  So how's about the previously mentioned repentant wizard who also has gestalt levels as a cleric, who then stops progression as a wizard after 3rd level when he repents, and begins to advance as a geomancer while still progressing as a cleric.  So, at 12th level that would make him:  Wizard 3, Geomancer 9, Cleric 12.  He could take most (almost all) of his Geomancer caster levels as a divine caster, so he would have just buckets of cleric spell slots, but I wouldn't think that he could spontaneously cast cures with the geomancer slots, only the cleric slots (now this I add to the mix just to keep him from being too powerful, truthfully), although he might be able to prepare cures with the geomancer slots.  Now, DOMAINS open up a whole new question that will have to be dealt with.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay shoot me a outline


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, sir.  I'll try to slow down a bit, to keep us BOTH from getting burned out too quickly.  But you should expect to receive something before this weekend is over.   How does that sound?  Moving too slowly now?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2008)

*Alvar*

Alvar changes into fresh clothes and immediately makes preparations to transfer to the flagship. His head is still swimming from the storm and with the implications of the letter.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 14, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Randal enjoyed the storm. 

Lashed to the mast he encouraged the sailors with his inspiring songs and chants and in the worst of the weather he protected the ship from structural damage using his lyre.

When he received summons he changed into dry and clean clotches and transferred there.

OOC: I assume ship can be protected like a building...it has it's structural integrity and is big  If not I'll change upper part of the post...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2008)

*Pandak*

Pandak revels in the storm and in Randal's singing.  With a dwarf's conscientiousness he minds his safety lines whenever he's on deck (which is often) and rides it out.  Once the weather clears and the summons comes he 'freshens up' and attends.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 14, 2008)

Ederin has spent the last week quite bored...he had briefly considered to shut down the storm nearby the Company's ship, but at the end he decided against it. So he just spent his time consulting with the company experts on what is needed to build the docks.

He prepares for the meeting and joins his companions.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 18, 2008)

*The Meeting*

As everyone gathers in the admirals overly large meeting room...an air of excitment begins to abound as individuals notice the several large charts which have been covered that rest upon easiels. Refreshments are served and the group begins to settle down when the Admiral and his two aides enter. "Gentlmen I am so glad you could come" as the assembled captains take their seat the Admiral begins to circulate among the various people attending engaging them in polite conversation. Stopping behind one captain who has a rat like appeareace he continues "Today we will discuss our sailing stagety and the navigational charts will be given out reflecing our rally point and our ultimate destination" Turning from the man he takes a step away and says "First though we must attend to some houskeeping details" At which point he quickly turns..produces a dagger and thrusts is into the seated captains ear causing him to slump onto the table with blood pouring from the wond (think the scene from the untouchables with the baseball bat)..

Actions...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2008)

*Alvar*

Alvar first makes sure that no one stands ready with a dagger at his side. Assuming there is no immediate threat to his person he fixes his gaze on the Admiral clearly demanding an explanation with his eyes.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 18, 2008)

Ederin rolls his eyes, instantly thinking "Allright, already some traitors". The atypical priest has no patience for such nonsense, so he just waves his hands and casts something. Suddenly, a servant who was retreating in his direction clashes against an invisible barrier. Otherwise, he just glares around hawkishly.

ooc: casting antilife shell, initiative 11 and spot check 22 to see whether anyone behaves suspiciously


----------



## Lou (Nov 18, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*

Alton spends the storm with his people and flocks, keeping them all calm.

Gathering in response to the Admiral's call, Alton is slightly flustered at the killing of the captain, but quickly turns to survey the response of the assembled group.

Marc looks around the room for threats but does not move, so as not to invite an attack.

OOC: Which ship did the dead captain command? What does Alton know about him or his ship?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2008)

*Pandak*

Pandak scans the room, gauging the reactions of the others present to the shocking death of the captain.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 19, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

Randal jumps at sudden death, but quickly composes himself. As admiral is tested just as they were he assumes him acting in colony interest..

_"But even if that was a traitor, such death is meaningless and useless. We should have interrogated the man. Hopefuly we get the explanations soon."_

Seraphina quickly checks if somebody is directly threatening her or Randal and puts calming hand on his arm.
Her eyes dart from one to another present observing their reactions.

[sblock=Skills used]
Randal Sense Motive +11
Seraphina Listen and Spot +13
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 20, 2008)

Non plussed the admiral says "Yes indeed a traitor and best dealt with directly and finally"....but i do hope his death proved a point..."we can not be lax and assume things will go our way"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 20, 2008)

Ederin keeps his brow raised. People acting mysterious and cool, without fully explaining, quickly tire him. And he keeps his invisible shell of protection in place: nobody can get closer than 3 meters of him.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 20, 2008)

Within minutes the body has been removed and the table cleared and reset and the metting started. The rally points are discussed as is the destination  but it seems odd..it does not match the map the party was shown during the meeting........The admiral drones on and one to the content of the other ship's captains about speed, course and the weather and everything get nailed down as well as an agreement to keep the fleet in a radial pattern rather than a columlar one....

Any questions during the meeting ?


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 20, 2008)

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*

OOC: Could you post the map we are seeing now? Randal would react if there is significant difference, but not if general outlines at least match. Also, we could have been shown another part of same continent, but the route changed without us knowing. So, question is how much difference is there?


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 20, 2008)

There is a significant difference in the map you were shown and the map being discussed.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 20, 2008)

Ederin asks about the distance to our destination and how much it will take to get there.


----------



## Lou (Nov 20, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*



J. Alexander said:


> There is a significant difference in the map you were shown and the map being discussed.




Alton remains quiet and observes closely all that goes on.

OOC: As I recall, the map we were previously shown put us on the eastern edge of the continent. What edge are we being shown now?  Is the current map more complete, showing the entire outline?


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking at the map it shows the western part...which is directly south east of the d'shai empire...the map you were shown in the meeting reflected the southern region of the contry as the d'shai had established colonies along the northern coastline.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 21, 2008)

*Map*

OOC: which would put us at disadvantage becaues a) directly accross D'Shai means almost no secrecy and b) puts us in location where their colony perished from unknown causes and c) destroys any hope that we might some day make independant colony with tentative peace with our neighboors D'Shai. This way we are firmly military colony in direct occupation of their ancestor's land.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 21, 2008)

Ederin concurs with his friend and expresses his doubt on the location choice. Why is that they decided to change?


----------



## Lou (Nov 21, 2008)

*Alton Kanri*



Nightbreeze said:


> Ederin concurs with his friend and expresses his doubt on the location choice. Why is that they decided to change?




At the first indication that anyone in the party outwardly questions the map and the location of the colony, Alton shushes them by asking loudly, "Lord Admiral, with the traitorous Captain removed, are his commanders and lieutenants trustworthy, or have they also been removed? Who has taken command of the vessel?"

OOC: My friends, there may be more traitors in our midst....


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 21, 2008)

ooc: jeez, this is annoying...let's go kill something to gain one level, so I can cast brain spider and eviscerate everyone's mind


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2008)

*Alvar*

"Let us focus this meeting on the plans for the Colony. Despite the admiral's action this is not the venue for stalking traitors. I would be more concerned about the map. Is there a way we can set out in one of the faster ships and get ahead of the fleet shortly before we reach land. It would be best that we do some preliminary scouting before the bulk of the fleet arrives and we commit to a point of landfall."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2008)

Addressing Alvar's concern the admiral replies..."No we sail as one fleet with the picket ships in advance..I do see the merit of your statment but operational security must be maintained...a scout ship could easily be overwhelemd"  then adressing Alton's comment he says "The Wind Flyer" has been taken over by my flag ensign with an entire compliment of marines...for now the ship's officers are being watched"



OCC: BAD LOUIS BAD BAD NO METAGAMING>>>>>


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 22, 2008)

Ederin shrugs "There is no need even for a ship, provided that we keep the number of explorers low enough...as soon as we get, say 450, miles from destination, we can go there, explore for a few hours and return in the same day"


edit: ninja'd by the dm!


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2008)

As Ederin speaks up the Admiral replies.."That would indeed prove useful.......we should perhaps start that at first light tomorrow"


----------



## Lou (Nov 22, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> OCC: BAD LOUIS BAD BAD NO METAGAMING>>>>>




OOC: Sorry, it's been a bad day trying to wordsmith.... I'll just try to eliminate all OOC comments after this.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2008)

Alvar examines the map. _Is it likely that we will be within 450 miles of land by morning?_


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2008)

Looking at the map Alvar realizes that they have barley covered a third of their journey being a little over5 weeks at sea in a three month voyage.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2009)

*A New Beginning*

The massive armada sails on for what seems a never ending time. Rain, Wind, Waves and Storms are a constant threat to the ships. Then 16 weeks after they first set sail from Brightlaw....a call is heard "Land ho"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 7, 2009)

*Restart*

Okay guys
Restart on this game is scheduled for July 1st....

If you want start sending me post with solo stuff your character wants to do on the voyage and we will retroactivly do it


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 12, 2009)

The conference is soon  ended but the admiral indicates that he wishes the party to stay. As the room clears he produces a intricately carved box with mermaids and tritons on it. "Gentlemen, this was given to me by his grace with it we have the ability to accelerate our time table and arrive in one day's sailing time at our destination. This means we will have to reorder our own time tables but given that they may be expecting us within 3 months we could gain a march on them and catch them by suprise and vastly strenghn our position.."What say you the council"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2009)

*Alvar*

"I am in favor of stealing a quick march. The extra supplies we won't use on the voyage will make it easier to get established. No doubt this will be needed as the resupply fleet will be on the old time table."


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 13, 2009)

Randal remains silent as he lost his council vote.

OOC: JA, loosing council position was essentialy immediately before we sailed, was there time for Randal to get rare books, components an/or magic items? I'd prepare list of scrolls, but most of the money saved by loosing nobility would be kept (as gems) in preparations of future buy of noble title


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 14, 2009)

*Conrad*

"I'm all in favor of a quick arrival. Anything to get off the confounded tub. I need earth beneath me."


----------



## Lou (Aug 16, 2009)

*Alton Kanri*

Waiting for the others to respond, Alton finally asks, "Admiral, are there any negative consequences of using the box from His Grace? If not, then use it."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2009)

"The box only has three uses....so it would use up a 1/3 of our emergecy travel speed....but no I know of nothing more adverse than that.

"Then it is agreed gentlemen"


Randall- you could have bought a lot of books quickly as this is a major city   but as for magic items..no....remeber magic is not readily avaialble.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 22, 2009)

That's why I asked. And I already bought rare components, masterwork everything, rare library...does anyone have a suggestion except for few scrolls? Scrolls are available are they not?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2009)

only scrolls clerical in nature are available


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 25, 2009)

Ederin puts a hand under his chin while thinking. After a minute or two of pondering, he inhales and speaks: Myself, I am not extremely worried about the traps they have prepared. But, avoiding them alltogether is better than fighting trough them. Besides, us sneaking trough their defenses would leave them wondering what other trick we could pull off, and make them more cautious. So, I agree on using the box this time, but given the fact that only two charges remain, I will vote against their use until a real, extreme emergency comes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 25, 2009)

*A Gambit*

Then it is agreed...we will use the item within the next 48 hours...I shall send word for the fleet to draw closer together.....


----------



## Lou (Aug 26, 2009)

*Alton Kanri*

As the group leaves the room, Alton will wait for the Admiral to leave first, watching carefully, before continuing on his way.  Alton immediately meets up with his man Marc to discuss preparation plans for an early arrival, sending Marc to warn his fowl farmers.

[sblock=for JA only]
Alton will next seek out Major Paxton Breckenridge for a lesson on how the party and others are likely to safely make landfall if the fleet arrives early.

OOC:  Do you want to role-play this?  Alton has others to visit after Breckenridge, namely Sister Mary Callan and Monsignor Xavier Hollander.

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

*Louis*

[sblock]we can do it as we go[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2009)

*Alvar*

Once the meeting breaks up, Alvar makes the rounds of his people to make sure they will have everything they need for landfall. He does not reveal that the timetable has changed, but instead asks them to plan on a landing drill to help anticipate any problems that might arise.


----------



## Lou (Aug 26, 2009)

*Alton Kanri*

Before he leaves, Alton asks Ederin, "Are we still going to advance scout before arrival, or are we now waiting for His Grace's gift to simply get us there ahead of schedule?"

[sblock=for JA only]
Once away from the others, Alton asks a nearby ship officer for the ship that Major Paxton Breckenridge is on. Thanking the officer, Alton finds his way to that ship and requests a meeting with Major Breckenridge. 
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

*Decisions*

The party returns to their boats to make their respective preparations. The fleet is visibly less scattered and a solid wall of ships can be seen on the horizon..

Louis
[sblock]you are given directons to a large galleon that is carrying most of the land troops[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 27, 2009)

*Alton Kanri*

[sblock=for JA only]
Alton finds his way to the large galleon that is carrying most of the land troops and requests a meeting with Major Breckenridge. "Major, with your extensive experience, what sort of military resistance should we expect upon arrival? How would you recommend protecting the colonists who are unable to protect themselves?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 27, 2009)

Randal makes rounds, contacting powerful casters.

"Is there a possibility to scry on the lands from afar? Based on the map? And would you consider casting divination asking questions based on "What can we expect upon landing?".

Also, he asks druid would he prepare commune with nature to get reading of the land and see upon landing ashore.

Other then that he returns to his boat, informs Seraphina about this new development and organizes his people readying them for landing.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 29, 2009)

Alton
[sblock]An appointment with the Major is easily secured and his question is answered. "Right now we are in the fog so to speak we know nothing of the place...if it is simply the D;shai then we will use standard tatics to deal with them..they tend to be easily managed with heavy horse as long as they dont have any dam elephants. As for the colonist we will only fight them from prepared defensive postions...[/sblock]

Randall
[sblock]there is no way to scry the land that they know if it is magically protected somehow[/sblock]

The party disperses to their ships on many errands. Soon the day is gone and night has come. The sound of massed voices overwhelms the sounds of the sea as the ships sail in a very tight formation. The light given off by the many ship's laters blot out the stars as well. 

The night passess unevetfully as does the next day. As dusk settles in a sealed missive is given to each of the party. the missive reads "Tonight" and is signed by the Admiral.


Actions before we arrive?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 29, 2009)

Ederin nods to Alton and replies: Not unless we are already within 450 km to destination, which is not the case. However, we can keep ready and head out flying at high speed towards the land as soon as the travel via "gift" finishes. Are you in?

Ederin sends out news to the people he has hired for the company, that they will be arriving in two days. He tells them to prepare for a quick dissembark, and to make plan for jump-starting the activities. Also, he says that all the scouts who have trained with smoke bottles should be ready to act, because they will have to secure the perimeter.

ooc: can someone give me a link to the characters' gallery? I need to prepare the spell list.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

*Link to Four Lands Gallery of Heroes*

Here you go, Nightbreeze:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/178012-four-lands-gallery-heros.html


----------



## Lou (Aug 30, 2009)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric/Battle Sorcerer of the Light*



J. Alexander said:


> Alton
> [sblock]An appointment with the Major is easily secured and his question is answered. "Right now we are in the fog so to speak we know nothing of the place...if it is simply the D;shai then we will use standard tatics to deal with them..they tend to be easily managed with heavy horse as long as they dont have any dam elephants. As for the colonist we will only fight them from prepared defensive postions...[/sblock]




[sblock=for JA only]
"Thank you, Major. If elephants are encountered, I'm sure there are several of us who will aid you in removing them." Alton takes his leave of the Major and goes to visit Monsignor Xavier Hollander.

"Monsignor, have you been informed of our change in plans? We are arriving early, possibly in the next two days. As the head of the Church of the Light, I wanted you to be well informed."

OOC: Alton is on his best Church behavior with the Monsignor.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 1, 2009)

*The colony*

The party settles in to await the developments of the night. The clock passess slowly as each party member waits.first 11pm  then midnight..then one am ..with nothing happening....then two am, three am and four am...still as the party grows sleepy.....finally five am..then six am...

With the breaking of dawn the cry of land ho is heard from various corners and the ships explode in excitment. going out onto the quartedeck the party see's a rock cliff spire in the distance...a quick survey of it thru a telescope shows a divided river mouth to either side.

The flaghsip breaks out the signal summon all captains and officers to a meeting..


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 1, 2009)

Before heading out to the meeting, Ederin quickly gathers the scouts. He casts bottle of smoke, bottle of smoke and extended bottle of smoke. Then he tells them to wait for orders. He also instructs the civilians to prepare for landing.

Then he goes off to the meeting.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2009)

*Alvar*

Unable to repress a grin at what the dawn has brought, Alvar dresses for the meeting. He sends out messages to his people to be ready and then goes to the meeting.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 4, 2009)

A flutter of excited activity is seen thruout the fleet with land so close. Small cutters and barges are going towards the flagship carrying a varity of well dressed individuals. Arriving at the the flaghsip most are ushered into a large room where a buffet has been prepared. Party members however are ushered into the Admiral's wardroom. "Gentlemen, the time is almost upon us for the council to hold sway. I suggest we use this meeting as the start of the trasfer of authority over the colonist from the fleet to the council. Perhaps a joint statment or something/"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

*Alvar*

"Yes, I'm sure our sudden arrival will occasion much speculation. I think a statement to focus our people on the tasks at had would be in order. Best to appear unified and have a plan."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 5, 2009)

Ederin nods in agreement. For the occasion, he wears elegant, yet practical clothes in green and black shades, with a feathered hat. 

He then says "If you are ok with this, I would be willing to be your speaker, but shouldn't we actually gather the civilian council, at least to know each other and agree on a common generic plan? Yes, I know we all know its lines, but we should avoid any misunderstanding"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

*Alvar*

"Wise words Ederin. We should clarify things before anyone goes ashore. I would think our first priority would be to identify threats and pick a good spot for our initial settlement."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 12, 2009)

The admiral says "Then it is agreed then..you will make a statment in the next hour or so"..as to the location I belive there was a good one mapped out already roughly a day and a half sail up the river:


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 14, 2009)

ooc: is everybody still there? seems like only scotley is active.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2009)

OCC: I dont know..i will give everyone till wedneday to chime in if not I will just move it ahead with Scotley and you and find some explanation as to their disappeareace


----------



## Lou (Sep 14, 2009)

*Alton Kanri*

Alton listens to the discussion, nods his head in agreement but says nothing.

OOC: Alton was not going to join in the discussion unless addressed.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 14, 2009)

OOC: see post 787

Randal went to organize his people. Once he returned he listens, but does not offer anything as he is no longer decision maker. 

Randal made his opinion known over the course of the voyage. He would prefer that initial colony be made on the mountain across the forest and near to the hills and grasslands on that side river visible on the map. It is a) more defensible b) closer to many different resources c) more difficult to spot as the colony won't be immediately obvious from the sea or from some ship scouting up main river.

As for initial landing, party on smoke horses along with Marc and Seraphina would be quite enough. Especialy if one of the druids prepared Commune with Nature.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 15, 2009)

Ederin nods I am prepared. 
Where are the other members of the council, though?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 15, 2009)

"They shall be along in a few" the Admiral says 'They must be running a little late"

As if signaled to do so the Door is opened and the other concil members begin to stream in. The only lady in the group makes her way to one of the ends of the table and set down and begins to array her skirits. A large bearish man simply takes a seat to her right. The other two also take their seats. once settled the Admiral introudces them as Dame. Barabara Westin, Balino Buchanon, Jackson Sterwart and Count Nijel. 

"Now that were all here shall we begin" he says


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 15, 2009)

Conrad stumps into the chamber and takes his place. He watches the others as they wait for the discussion to begin. He appears to let his mind wander into contemplation, but perks up when introductions are made.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 16, 2009)

Ederin greets the other council members, then waits looking at the admiral, expecting him to open the meeting.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 17, 2009)

As if again on cue the Admiral says "Welcome, Members of the Colonial Council, as we have reached our destination it is time for the Council to take up the managment of this fleet"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2009)

*Alvar*

Alvar greets his friends on the council before taking his place. He can barely contain the excitement at the prospects. When the Admiral mentions the management of the fleet he positively beams. "We need to move swiftly now. Whatever advantages our early arrival may have gained us will be diminished as whatever awaits us on land takes notice of our presence on their shores."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 19, 2009)

Indeed. Admiral, thank you for your exemplary management of the fleet. With no glitches and such a fast arrival you have put us in a position of advantage. 

Ederin turns around a little bit to face all people in the room Fellow members of the Council, I am happy that we meet. I look forward to work with you for the good of this colony. As lord Alvar said, we need to be swift into moving inland. However, we thought that it would be a good idea to set our priorities first, and adress the colonists in order to lift their spirits. I think we ought to decide where the colony gets built, and set a schedule for the next week or so. 

The placement of the colony needs not to be immediate. I propose that a party of us flies inland while the fleet sails up the river. In just an hour, via magic, we will get a map of the close surroundings, and we'll be able to decide on the moment.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2009)

"I belive their is already a proposed location for the settlement" the lady responds...."As to the scouting...that is always a good idea" pausing she says..."In my discussions with the Admiral and other members of the council, a tenative consesus has been reached that we sail to the proposed location..determine if it is indeed as good as the intial reports and if so then do a landing there of men and materials. After the landing, the the Admiral would then reland the Gywneed Engineers at the mouth of this river and get started on the construction of three forts and a series of watch towers from the forts to the civilian landing site. "


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2009)

"Lord Ederin, Lady I agree with you both. Let us set the fleet moving up river and prepare a scouting mission. I believe there is also the matter of addressing the Colonists. We should tell them our priorities are to establish the first settlement at the proposed location and prepare forts at the river mouth for defense. Some words of encouragement would go well too."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 19, 2009)

Lady Westin, the forts and watchtowers are indeed useful. We ought to land with great care: we have lots of people and materials, and if we mess things up, we will be in chaos for weeks. We'll have to set up temporary shelters, and so on. As you know, I am a city planners, so after or during the landing, I'd like to meet with the engineers and bulders to give them a detailed map of the area, and start making plans for the city. We'll have to build it right from the beginning, because once we are settled in, we won't have te resources or time to restructure it.

Also, we will have a lot of work to do as far as legal structure is concerned. As far as I am aware, we only have rules on the voting procedures of the council. We'll have to come up with the legal codex, especially things about land use permissions, trading procedures and so on. This way those who want to conduct economic activity, which will be the core of this colony, will know what are they up to.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2009)

Listening to Ederin intently the Lady Westin makes no comment. Ederin however is answered by the Bearish looking man..."Indeed you are right that should be one of the first considerations of the council but in the meantime I suggest we use for economic matters in regards to coinage and binding commercial contracts the usages and customs of the Brightlaw Banking House until such time as we can formally create our own." 

 Count Nijel then adds ."Yes the city must be planned from the start. I have taken the liberty of drawing up a provisionaly layout in accordance with the detailed map we received" and he then proceeds to hand copies of it to the party members. The map shows Shipping and wharfs to the south of the city with more commercial stores and warehousing to the north seperated by a bridge connecting to the farther shore.

The center of the town shows a large square perhaps 500 x 500 feet. Around the square are a milita barracks/armory of three storees. A goverment building of 5 stories. A Church of the Light almost Cathederal in Size with an attached hospital to it's right. The rest is blank more or but it reflects the resident buildings etc in a townhouse constrution with rows radiating out from the city's main square.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2009)

*Alvar*

OOC: [sblock=Question]What does Alvar know of 'the usages and customs of the Brightlaw Banking House.' In particular are there some obvious 'gotch' clauses in there to be wary of or is it particularly complex and given to lengthy legal wrangling?[/sblock]

Alvar examines the drawings of the city plan and finds them reasonable. But not being an expert he catches Ederin's eye and quirks an eyebrow in question.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2009)

OCC Question: Actually the customs and usage are pretty st8 forward. In order to be binding an agreement must be in writing or witnessed by three disinterested people who should it go to litigation must post a bond egual to the contracts value for a period of 18 months. the three witnessess other option is to swear before a church member using detect lie that the testimony they just gave was accurate and trutful.

The custom and usage also states that weights shall be assinged from one country measurment or another using a set formula so as to ensure consisntent weights and measures.

the last thing is that letters of exchange, coinage, etc are to be converted to another currency using the values posted for the previous 12 months so as to ensure that a country etc can not quickly devalue it's currency 
.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2009)

*Alvar*

"I will agree to the 'usages and customs of the Brightlaw Banking House' with the proviso that the council will revisit this as time permits."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 21, 2009)

OOC: the agreed upon landing site is that cliff (yellow part of the map) where the rivers meet?
"I can build provisorial shelter for all of us in a day or two. It won't be houses, but it'll be better then tents. Also, small palisade for initial defense line. Ederin, I undestand architecture altough I'm by no means master architect you are. Please call me in on the meeting with engeneers."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 23, 2009)

"Is there anything else we need to settle before we address the colonisty" the bearish man asks


----------



## Lou (Sep 23, 2009)

*Alton Kanri*

Waiting for a quiet moment Alton speaks up, "Count Nijel, this looks to be a wonderful plan to guide the development of the city.  What security measures are planned for the land side of the city and settlement?  Do we know for sure that the water is the only source of threats?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 23, 2009)

*Conrad*

Conrad is looking over the plans that Count Nijel has passed out. When Alton speaks up, Conrad looks up from the plans.

"Aye. The plans appear to be reasonable, but whether they are or not will have to wait until we can actually examine the underlying bedrock of the site to determine if it is solid and stable enough to support such massive works. As to the defenses, they too need to be anchored into the landscape to provide additional strength and durability.
"Edderin, just let me know when the engineers meeting will be and I will be there. After our initial scouting, I imagine I will be working with them until there is time to start searching for the mineral deposits my folk will eventually be working."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 25, 2009)

Ederin examines the plans with a critical eye, while nodding to the council members "Brightlaw bank rules would be indeed a good role in the beginning. We would have to adjust them later on for our purposes: after all, this is a fledgeling colony, and not a trade hub. 

Count Nigel, these plans are indeed very functional, and the central plaza would have to resemble something like this. Perhaps the plaza itself could be even bigger, as we have space, and we may want to add something to it later on. I would like to have a look at the place before going on with this city model, though. It could be possible to achieve optimization as well as a more impressive display by simply shuffling around the buildings and areas."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2009)

Responding Count Nijel says " The sketches arfe only a working model, I had hoped for a centeral square 1000x1000feet to accomodate evenual growth even if some of the plots were to just initaly be gardens. Then a 250x250 foot square at each of the cardinal points from the central one. then we would work the mechaincs out using a grid or circular pattern. The defensive walls will of course have to be built to take the best advantage of the local terrain" Pausin he says. "My main concern is that there be some what of a centeral plan rather than rushing out and bulding here and there."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2009)

"Indeed some plan for the design is needed. But even with a plan we may have to change things around later. Our best bet is to focus on safety for now."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 27, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> "My main concern is that there be some what of a centeral plan rather than rushing out and bulding here and there."




Ederin raises a finger and nods towards the count. My main point too. Bless your wisdom.

Well, we need a speech. We can even have a little scenographic show with flying smoke horses. - his voice gets a slightly sarcasting undertone - Do you want me to do that?


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2009)

Lauging the lady responds "Why of coruse dear, I have always loved a good show and the massess will appreciate it and it will also reinforce in their minds the power of the council. A most excellent idea I must say"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2009)

"A little display of power would be most welcome." 

Alvar considers locations for a townhouse and some of his business concerns.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Oct 10, 2009)

ooc: I apologize, RL is hitting hard right now and I don't have the time to concentrate on long posts. Can we just assume that ederin rolls a charisma check for an inspiring speech with smoke-horsemen flying around and move on?


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 11, 2009)

OOC: assuming Ederin said something IC along those lines

"No, Ederin. You provide spells and effects. Let me do the speaking. I know I'm not of the council, but I'm just as commited to our success and I believe I'm best qualified for morale raising speeches."
Randal looks around on council members
"How about it? Will you let me speak?"

OOC: I'll try to come up with or find good speech, but in case I don't Perform(Oratory) +20 should do the trick...


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2009)

Alvar lends a hand with the speech writing.

OOC: Aid Another (1d20+10=23)


----------



## Nightbreeze (Oct 12, 2009)

Ederin has no problem with another qualified person speaking.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2010)

this is just a bump in hopes of JTA's pending return.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 23, 2010)

OOC: I'll let others describe effects, here is the speech:
"There comes a time in life of every person, regardless of age, race and gender, when we ask ourselves is this what I wanted. Of those who answer no, there are two paths. One, to stay in familiar, stale, empty life. And two, to boldly step out of bounds, blindly into the future. One may fail or succeed, but it will be while LIVING.

You, fellow colonists, are the brave ones. Those who had courage to cut your ties and start anew. I won't say it will be easy. In fact, I promise it won't be. There will be hard work, sweat, blood, tears and death. But there will also be camaraderie, success, pride and good life! We come here with meager resources and we will make something that no one can yet predict.

Thus, I tell you, here we are, and by The Light, here we stay!"

OOC: Few phrases may be familiar  JA, in case you need to roll it's +20 to Oratory perform.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 20, 2011)

Resurrect!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 20, 2011)

"Then we do have a consesus then" the countess asks


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2011)

Alvar nods curtly when he catches the Countess' eye. "I believe we do."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2011)

The speech goes over well and soon the party faces the morrow with the landing at the split mouth of the river so as to access the first forward base


----------



## Lou (Jul 26, 2011)

*Alton Kanri, Human Cloistered Cleric (Battle Sorcerer) of the Ligh*









*OOC:*


It's been so long, perhaps some brief introductions are in order







Alton Kanri stands about 6 foot-2 inches tall, his weight hard to judge in his  omnipresent flowing clerical robes.  While some of the others carry  their weapons everywhere, Alton does not.  His silver holy symbol of  seven stars on his chest is rare among the Light.  Mystra’s sphere of  magic makes her an unpopular saint among the church hierarchy.  For a  man used to living in an “ivory tower,” Alton’s curly brown hair, mustache, and  beard are remarkably well-groomed.  His light brown eyes always watching  those around him, as if he was out in public for the first time. Without a title or position in this new land, Alton stands as an oddity in the start of the colony.

One thing is for certain, Alton never seems to be alone.  Wherever he  goes, a man in a steel breastplate with a long sword at his side follows  him closely.  Marc Jonason, who is about Alton’s size and shape with a  younger, more muscular build, talks even less than Alton.  Marc does not  seem to be interested in conversation.  He just observes everything  around him and seems to take it all in.  

Since the voyage began, Alton has been seen in the company of three other men of Mystra, low-level clerics no doubt, with the trappings of both their position of reverence and obedience.

After the public speech, Alton gathers his people together for a meeting to discuss landing and initial housing and supplies.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2011)

Alvar is a tall dark man of thirty years with a confident bearing and rakish charm. He wears a neat beard and mustache that like his hair are dark as coal. His flashing green eyes are intelligent and observant. While a fairly handsome man he possesses a personal magnetism that is more striking than mere appearance. Alvar often wears a knowing smile. He always has a warm smile and a hearty greeting for his friends and a derisive sneer and caustic remark for his enemies. Alvar moves with impressive grace and strength. A large signet ring is on his right hand. He wears a polished mithral breastplate over fine doublets of the best material with lace at the cuff and collar. He favors a bright red sash festooned with medals to hold the sword belt where he wears a pair of Rapiers. These are custom blades thicker at the base than usual and with an edge from mid-blade to tip on the face and a quarter edge on top leading to a razor point. He also wears a bow, warmace and whip. He seems to enjoy the sound of his own voice and often has a comment on any subject and when there is nothing to say he often sings. He derides his foes mercilessly in battle while shouting encouragement to his allies. He possesses a strong competitive spirit. Something in his demeanor suggests that he is always willing to put his ever present blades to use.

During the voyage Alvar often traveled from ship to ship to seek out his allies and keep an eye on potential foes. Since land fall he has pushed relentlessly for rapid progress.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 2, 2011)

Randal Lucius Stormweaver is wiry man, neatly dressed in black with gray cloak trimmed in lightning blue with stylized lightning bolts on it.

His weapon of choice is great bow he uses with deadly precision. On his hip there is a rapier of strange reddish crystal. The belt holding his pouches is thick and heavy with the sign of Moradin in front. The armor can be seen under tunic and the cloak, black leathers reinforced by metallic studs of some black metal.

There are two rings on his hands. There is a ring with blue stone, unadorned otherwise and the other, without stone, but with lyre strung with lightning bolts over it, looking as noble's signet ring.

His hair is short, brown and wavy. He's serious most of the time, has pleasant voice and knows his music. But his bardic abilities are more focused on history and oration then entertainment. When called for, he sings rousing songs that bring pride and courage, but that's reserved for tense situations and not everyday fun.


With him is Seraphina Sandblade, Randal's fiancee and capable warrior by herself. What you could gather in time of confinement, she was a bounty hunter before she met Randal. She's short, strong and beautiful with dark complexion coming from extended exposure to the sun.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 16, 2011)

[MENTION=46755]Nightbreeze[/MENTION], we need your financial services


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2011)

Have i missedposts  orsomethng  noactivity in any ofthegames


----------



## Lou (Aug 23, 2011)

*Alton Kanri*



J. Alexander said:


> The speech goes over well and soon the party faces the morrow with the landing at the split mouth of the river so as to access the first forward base




Alton asks the Admiral, "What troops and engineers are landing here?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2011)

Alvar meets with his people and prepares his gear to be one of the first ashore.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 27, 2011)

Randal discusses what needs to be built where and with dwarven aid and with priest-druid architect he plans out how to make defensible homes. In the morning he offers to play lyre of building to create initial shelter and basic infrastructure.

[sblock=Lyre of building ]builds in half an hour an equivalent to 100 men working for 3 days. The effect can be maintained by successful Performance check (which Randal cannot fail - so [MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION] feel free to impose penalties or endurance checks after some commone sense time to limit the building  Randal has needed knowledge checks to build on instructions 
[/sblock]


----------

